# Systmes > Apple >  Apple aurait dj vendu plus de 10 millions d'iPad, l'appareil connait un beau succs malgr les critiques [News]

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 05.12.2010 par Katleen
Apple aurait dj vendu plus de 10 millions d'iPad, l'appareil connait un beau succs malgr les critiques*

Aujourd'hui nous allons faire un peu de calcul. En septembre, Apple avait annonc officiellement avoir vendu 7.5 millions d'iPad dans le monde, depuis le lancement de l'appareil en avril.

Puis, la semaine dernire, l'analyste Gene Munster (travaillant pour Piper Jaffray), a estim les ventes du produit  5.5 millions d'units pour le quatrime trimestre 2010.

Alors, mme si cette priode n'est pas encore acheve, vu la rue des consommateurs dans les magasins pour Nol (il fallait voir l'Apple Store d'Opra cet aprs-midi : il fallait faire la queue pour y entrer !), il est plus que probable que 10 millions d'iPad se soient dj couls, depuis son arrive sur le march.

Des chiffres colossaux, qui montrent le succs sans faille rencontr par un appareil, qui tait pourtant copieusement critiqu et tourn en ridicule lors de son arrive sur le march.

Source : Piper Jaffray

 ::fleche::  Et vous, avez-vous craqu pour l'iPad ? Ou allez-vous en offrir un  Nol ?

*Mise  jour du 22.06.2010 par Katleen
L'iPad s'est vendu  3 millions d'exemplaires en 80 jours, Apple propose dj 11.000 applications compatibles avec l'appareil*

Apple s'est fendu d'un communiqu de presse ce matin pour annoncer triomphalement les excellents chiffres de vente de l'iPad.

Depuis sa sortie, la tablette ne cesse de dfrayer la chronique, en bien comme en mal. Tout le monde en parle. Son fabriquant est ravi.

80 jours aprs la sortie de l'appareil, le premier bilan est positif. Trois millions d'exemplaires se seraient dj vendus.

Une acclration des ventes par rapport au premier mois de commercialisation, qui serait due  la mise  disposition tardive de l'iPad pour les pays autres que les USA  partir de la fin de Mai.

Depuis le 31 Mai, Apple a vendu un million d'iPad et le nombre d'applications ddies  l'objet sont passes de 5000  11000 depuis cette date.

Pour couronner le tout, la tablette sera disponible dans 9 nouveaux pays (non encore rvls) ds juillet 2010. De quoi doper encore potentiellement ses ventes. Mais o s'arrtera la success story de l'iPad ?

Les prvisions des experts de Wall Street sont largement dpasses (ils avaient annonc que seulement 2 millions d'iPad seraient vendus la premire anne).

Source : Communiqu de presse d'Apple

 ::fleche::  A votre avis, dans combien de temps atteindra-t-on les 4 millions d'iPad vendus ?

 ::fleche::  Quel doit tre le rythme de croisire des ventes du gadget pour qu'il soit considr comme un succs sur le long terme ?

*Mise  jour du 15/06/10*


*L'iPad ne serait pas assez scuris*
*D'aprs un hacker qui pense que la tablette peut devenir une machine  spams, voire pire*


Le groupe de hackers Goatse Security vient d'accuser Apple de ne pas assez prendre au srieux la scurit de l'iPad.

En mars dernier, le groupe avait dcouvert une faille dans Safari, le navigateur d'Apple, qui est galement prsent en natif dans la nouvelle tablette de la marque  la pomme.

La faille en question a t colmate dans la version _desktop_ de l'application, mais pas dans celle de l'iPad. Rsultat, le terminal serait une proie idale pour des attaques  grande chelle de cyber-criminels (et ce d'autant plus qu'il bat des records de ventes, lire ci-avant).

Un des membres de Goatse Security, Escher Auernheimer, s'exprime aujourd'hui en des termes trs durs contre Apple.

_ Nous avons fait ceci [NDR : l'exploit] en mars, vous vous rendez compte, et Apple n'a toujours pas boug pour sortir un patch pour l'iPad_ . Et d'en conclure, assez radical, que _ l'iPad n'est tout simplement pas une plateforme sre pour ceux qui ont besoin d'un environnement scuris_ .

Auernheimer va jusqu' mettre l'hypothse qu'un grand nombre d'iPads seraient dj victime d'exploits.

Si Apple continue  ne rien faire, l'iPad deviendra - d'aprs lui - une machine  spams, voire pire, un outil pour les dnis de service (attaques qui consistent  saturer un site de demandes pour faire tomber le serveur qui l'hberge) ou pour des attaques de force brute.

Ce groupe de hacker n'est pas inconnu. Ses membres ont russi la semaine dernire  s'approprier les noms et des informations sur de milliers d'utilisateurs d'iPad grce  une faille dans les systmes d'AT&T, l'oprateur qui collabore avec Apple pour la commercialisation de la tablette aux Etats-Unis.

_ Quand nous avons rendu publiques [ces informations], nous l'avons fait comme un service  la Nation_ , crit Auernheimer. Plusieurs hauts dirigeants, PDG, politiques, militaires et autres membres influents possdent dj un iPad. _ Nous aimons l'Amrique et l'ide que les Russes ou les Chinois puissent corrompre les infrastructures amricaines est un cauchemar_ .

Une version de l'affaire qui n'est, on s'en doute, pas celle d'AT&T pour qui ces hackers sont des pirates irresponsables.

Mais derrire cette polmique, reste la question de base : l'iPad est-il un appareil sr ou va-t-il devenir, comme le prdit Auernheimer, une machine  spams et un outil privilgi par les cyber-criminels souhaitant raliser des dnis de service et des attaques de force brute ?


*Source* : Le billet de Auernheimer


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 01/06/2010* *(djug)* 

*LiPad dpasse la barre de 2 millions dexemplaire en moins de deux mois*

Apple a publi hier (le 31 mai) un communiqu de presse annonant le dpassement du cap  de 2 millions dexemplaire d'iPad vendus depuis son lancement le 3 avril dernier (moins de 2 mois), et cela juste aprs le lancement de la tablette dans 9 pays  travers le monde dont la France le 28 mai dernier.




LiPad qui a dj accumul un million de ventes au bout d'un mois de son lancement aux tats unis, fait des meilleurs chiffres par rapport  l'iPhone qui navait t vendu qu 1,4 million d'exemplaires en trois mois aprs son lancement durant lt 2007. Et si ce rythme se maintient, Apple vendra plus d'iPad  travers le monde que d'ordinateur Mac.

A cette occasion Steve Jobs a dclar :



> "Les clients dans le monde entier ont l'opportunit d'exprimenter la magie de l'iPad, et ils semblent l'apprcier autant que nous".





> "Nous leur savons gr de leur patience et nous nous employons  fabriquer un nombre suffisant d'iPads pour tout le monde."


Aprs le lancement de lipad dans 9 pays (la France, le Canada, la Suisse, lAllemagne, l'Australie, l'Espagne, l'Italie, le Japon, le Royaume-Uni ) vendredi dernier ,la tablette dApple sera commercialise dans neuf autre pays (lAutriche, Hong Kong, lIrlande, le Luxembourg, le Mexique, les Pays-Bas, la Nouvelle-Zlande et Singapour) le mois prochain, et dautre pays laccueilleront galement plus tard au cours de l'anne.

source:
le communiqu de presse d'Apple.

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous achet un iPad ce week-end ? Et pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'effet de curiosit peut tre dpass avant quApple arrive  valider le succs de l'iPad  travers le monde ?











*Mise  jour du 28/05/10*

*La France voit dbarquer l'iPad*
*La tablette d'Apple devrait sauver la presse payante, d'aprs la presse payante : vraiment ?*


Vous ne pourrez pas y chapper.

Toute la presse en parle. Et va continuer  en parler.

Nous ne nous attarderons donc pas sur la longue file d'attente des impatients au Carrousel du Louvre - ou sur l'AppStore de Montpellier (le seul de province) pris d'assaut par les fans - ni sur le dispositif marketing d'Apple avec ses  Concierges , son service de scurit qui filtre les clients un par un et ses serveurs qui proposent le caf au petit matin  ceux qui ont camp pour tre les premiers  toucher la prcieuse tablette. Nous ne nous attarderont pas non plus sur la joie quasi-hystrique d'une foule bonne-enfant qui acclame chaque nouveau possesseur d'iPad  sa sortie du magasin.

Nous ne nous y attarderons pas car tout le monde va passer en boucle ces images d'pinal et ressasser des commentaires qui iront de _ c'est du marketing pur et simple_  _ c'est de la caricature, Apple c'est pas a_ .

Non, ce qui interpelle aujourd'hui, c'est d'entendre les patrons de presse se suivre pour dire tout le plus bien qu'ils pensent de l'iPad.

Avec en premire ligne Le Figaro, Le Point et Le Nouvel Observateur, tous y voient le dernier espoir d'une presse payante  l'agonie (selon leur propre conception des choses).

Pourquoi ?

Parce que l'iPad va permettre : 1-/ de montiser les contenus, 2-/ d'enrichir le journal (tienne Mougeotte du Figaro: _ l o vous aviez une photo, il y aura une vido_  (sic) ) 3-/ de proposer une version actualise en temps rel (_ notre version papier payante est imprime entre minuit et deux heures, la version iPad sera rvise en continue_ ).

Tout ceci est trs bien pens. Mais auraient-ils tous oublis que l'iPad possde galement un navigateur ?

Autrement dit que la tablette ne change rien (ou si peu)  la problmatique des journaux payants : pourquoi acheter l'application iPad du Figaro (ou des autres) si jusqu'ici le site web couvrait dj mon besoin basique d'informations et que je ne ressentais pas le besoin de passer  une version payante plus labore ?

Parce que l'application sera optimise par rapport au site  rpondent les  professionnels de la profession .

Certes. Mais un tel plus-produit incitera-t-il  acheter une appli ET un abonnement ?

Le Nouvel Obs souligne pour sa part que son contenu Web est constitu d'informations brutes donnes en temps rels et que sa version payante est diffrente puisqu'il s'agit d'un magazine. 
Mais le problme reste le mme : pourquoi me mettrais-je d'un coup  payer une appli magasine iPad si je ne l'achetais pas sur le Net ?

La mise  jour en temps rel de l'info ? Internet le fait dj. Les contenus riches ? Internet le fait dj. La facilit de lecture de l'appli ? Ok. Mais une fois de plus, tes vous prt  payer double pour cela.

Une autre question plus large se pose galement. Par rapport aux technologies d'encres numriques spcialement conues pour la lecture (voire par exemple le clbre Kindle d'Amazon), peut-on considrer l'iPad comme un bon eReader ? Rien n'est moins sr.

Car au final, ce n'est pas ce qu'on lui demande.

On lui demande beaucoup plus (jeux, surf, vidos, etc.), ce qu'il fait pour le coup et visiblement trs bien.

Bref, si le succs de l'iPad semble quasi-prvisible (Apple table sur 400.000 ventes en France sur l'anne), ses effets bnfiques sur la presse le sont, eux, nettement moins.



L'iPad est commercialis en France  partir d'aujourd'hui entre 500 Euros (version Wifi sans 3G, 16 Go) et 800 Euros (64 Go, Wifi + 3G).
Orange et SFR proposent dj des forfaits  adapts  (entre guillemets car la pertinence de ces abonnements sera prudemment laisse  votre libre apprciation...)


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Dvelopper pour l'iPhone et l'iPad, le guide du SDK - Crez vos applications pour l'App Store 

 ::fleche::  Apple vaut dsormais plus que Microsoft en bourse, et devient la troisime capitalisation boursire mondiale

 ::fleche::  E-reader : le Kindle d'Amazon s'impose, les ventes d'e-books s'envolent et dpassent pour la premire fois celles des livres papiers

 ::fleche::  tes-vous encore prt  payer pour lire un contenu Web ? 80 % des lecteurs rpondraient non, selon une tude Forrester Research


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cet iPad cens sauver la presse payante  lui tout seul ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 05/04/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Edit* : Apple vient de communiquer ses premiers chiffres officiels. Il s'est vendu 300.000 iPads lors de la premire journe de commercialisation. Apple indique que plus d'un million d'applications et 300.000 e-books ont galement t tlchargs sur la priode.


*Aprs le lancement de l'iPad, les premires ractions* 
*300.000 units vendues le premier jour, et l'appareil est dj jailbreak*


Que l'on soit attir par l'iPad ou agac par la tablette d'Apple, la sortie de l'appareil tait attendue pour pouvoir confirmer, infirmer, juger sur pice et entendre les premires opinions des utilisateurs.

Comme souvent aprs un nouvel achat, ce sont surtout les dfauts qui ont frapp l'il.

De nombreux utilisateurs ont ainsi remarqu que la recharge de l'iPad (via le port USB) dysfonctionnait.
Apple a immdiatement rpondu en prcisant que certains ports USB, les plus anciens, n'taient effectivement pas assez puissants pour recharger l'iPad ET l'utiliser en mme temps. D'o la notification _"not charging"_ qui s'affiche alors sur l'cran.  

L'appareil pourra nanmoins tre recharg avec ce type de ports USB, mais en mode veille.
Pas grave diront les uns, _"abus"_ diront les autres, surtout pour un appareil vendu entre 500 et 830 $.

Les avis semblent en revanche converger pour dire que la version 3G est  privilgier, mme si elle est plus chre.

En ce qui concerne le Wifi, il semble poser quelques problmes. C'est d'ailleurs un des bugs les plus mis en avant (et le plus drangeant).
Des iPad indiqueraient qu'il n'y a pas de signal (ou qu'il est trs faible), alors que d'autres appareils indiquent le contraire et se connectent parfaitement.

Des dceptions, galement, sur le non support du Flash (exprimes  la tlvision amricaine, cela donne : _"on ne peut pas lire tous les contenus du web"_).
Dans le mme ordre d'ide, le non support en natif des e-books au format PDF a galement suscit quelques remarques.

Mais d'une manire gnrale, et mme si l'iPad ne bnficie pas d'une vague d'engouement unanime, les ractions sont positives.

Un signe parmi d'autres, une recherche sur le terme _"iPad"_ donne une moyenne de 1.000 contributions supplmentaires toutes les cinq minutes sur Twitter.
Ces avis varient entre 51 et 65 % d'opinions favorables.



Source


L'AppStore, de son cot, semble de nouveau en bullition.
Selon Mobclix, il y aurait dj plus de 3.000 applications ddies  l'iPad, dont 80% de payantes et un tiers de jeux.

Mais il n'y en a pas que pour les loisirs.

Outre Google, qui vient d'annoncer une version du site de G-mail spcialement adapte pour la tablette, plusieurs diteurs ont dj lanc des applications professionnelles.






Attardons nous sur G-mail. Lorsque le site reconnait l'appareil, il affiche alors directement une version sur deux colonnes, en HTML5, spcialement ddie  l'iPad.
Par rapport  l'application de messagerie incluse en natif sur celui-ci, le site permet d'accder  toutes les fonctionnalits du service en-ligne de Google (ajout d'tiquettes, suivi des conversations importantes par marquage avec une toile, change de mails sous forme de discussions, etc.).

Quant aux applications  proprement parler, Cisco a dj sorti Webex (audio-confrence). Memeo Connect Reader permet dj d'utiliser les Google Docs, mme hors-ligne (il synchronise ensuite le contenu  la connexion suivante sur le modle de Gears).
Et pour les allergiques au Cloud, iWork (la suite d'Apple, concurrente de Microsoft Office) est dj disponible.
Cot presse, le New York Times et le Wall Street Journal, deux journaux payants trs priss par les professionnels, possdent dj galement leurs applications pour l'iPad.

Enfin, les plus rebelles seront heureux d'apprendre que l'iPhone Dev Team, un groupe de dveloppeurs spcialis dans le dverrouillage de tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin  Apple, vient d'annoncer qu'il avait d'ores et dj jailbreak l'iPad (vido  l'appui : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgHNayVtHkQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Logging into the iPad...jailbreak style[/ame]).


Aucun chiffre officiel n'a pour l'instant t communiqu par Apple sur le nombre d'iPad vendus lors de sa premire journe de commercialisation.


*Edit (17h)* : Apple vient de communiquer ses premiers chiffres.
Il se serait vendu 250.000 iPads lors de la premire journe de commercialisation. A cela, Apple indique que plus d'un million d'applications et 300.000 e-books ont t tlchargs.

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 15/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Dj 75 millions de chiffre d'affaires pour l'iPad* 
*Et 150.000 pr-commandes pour la tablette d'Apple que personne n'a encore teste* 


Apple vient d'ouvrir les pr-commandes pour l'iPad, son futur Tablet PC (lire ci-avant). Cette commercialisation ne concerne pour l'instant que les Etats-Unis. L'Europe devra encore patienter un petit mois.

Lors des deux premires heures, 50.000 rservations auraient t enregistres. A la fin de la journe, ce chiffre serait mont  120.000 pour atteindre aujourd'hui les 150.000 units.



_volution des rservations de l'iPad, source: Daniel Tello_


Il ne s'agit cependant pas des premiers chiffres officiels. Apple ne communique pas sur ses ventes. Ces estimations viennent d'un rapport de InvestorVillage, un cabinet d'tude, dont les conclusions sont reprises par le magazine Fortune.

Le chiffre d'affaires gnr en 24 heures (et ses 120.000 ventes express) aurait atteint les 75 millions de dollars _"pour un produit que les acheteurs n'ont jamais touch et n'ont fait qu'apercevoir"_, note une analyste financire, admirative.

Une constatation qui pourra tout de mme donner lieu  des points de vue radicalement opposs quant au profil de ces acheteurs impatients.


*Source* : L'tude de InvestorVillage, reprise par Fortune (site de CNN)

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous prt  commander un iPad sans l'avoir touch ou test ? 

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 08/03/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Le lancement de l'iPad retard*
*Au 4 Avril aux Etats-Unis et fin avril en Europe pour le modle Wifi*


Le retard  l'allumage est confirm pour l'iPad.

Initialement prvu pour fin Mars, le lancement de la tablette d'Apple aura finalement lieu le 4 Avril. C'est ce que confirme la publicit diffuse cette nuit lors de la retransmission des Oscars amricains :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzsrtqwmMSA"]YouTube- Comercial TV iPad.3GP[/ame]


Le contretemps peut paratre minime.

Il l'est effectivement. Mais ce court dlai ne concerne que les modles Wifi. Les modles 3G, eux, se feront attendre encore un peu plus longtemps.

Les pr-commandes commenceront en revanche comme prvu en Mars (le 14)... pour les USA.

Que les fans de la maque  la Pomme qui ne vivent pas aux Etats-Unis se rassurent, ils n'auront  patienter que quelques jours. L'iPad sera en effet officiellement lanc en Australie, au Canada, en Allemagne, en Italie, au Japon en Suisse, en Grande-Bretagne et en France ds fin avril.

Le nombre de terminaux commercialiss restent en revanche une source d'interrogation quant  une ventuelle pnurie - orchestre ou non par le service marketing d'Apple (lire ci-avant).


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 02/03/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Le lancement de l'iPad pourrait tre retard*
*Nouvelle stratgie marketing de Steve Jobs ?*


Selon CNN, qui s'appuie sur une analyse industrielle de Canaccord Adams, le lancement de l'iPad initialement prvu vers la fin de ce mois de mars pourrait tre repousse.

En cause, les problmes de ... [Lire la suite]


*D'aprs vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pnurie ou pas pnurie ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*17/02/10*

*Apple sort un SDK pour l'iPad*
*Qui pose plus de questions sur sa stratgie qu'il n'apporte de rponses*


Aprs la prsentation de sa tablette, Apple a dcid de sortir un SDK (en version beta) pour l'iPad.

Il s'agit en fait d'un update au SDK pour iPhone.

Le iPhone SDK 3.2 beta propose un simulateur d'iPad, un guide de programmation pour la tablette, un paper sur l'UI de l'iPad et son cran - beaucoup plus grand que celui du smartphone, et des exemples de codes pour le futur terminal d'Apple.

Il ressort de ce SDK que dvelopper pour l'iPhone ou l'iPad est trs similaire (certains disent mme identique). Apple le confirme "_les dveloppeurs peuvent  prsent commencer  planifier la conception d'applications universelles, ce qui leur permet de tirer les bnfices de l'iPad, de l'iPhone, et de l'iPod touch avec un seul binary_".

Seules la gestion de quelques gestes tactiles supplmentaires et la dfinition de l'cran sont des nouveauts.

"_L'iPad ne serait-il qu'un ersatz de l'iPhone ?_". C'est ce que se demandent de plus en plus de dveloppeurs aprs la sortie de ce SDK.

Un SDK qui pose au final plus de questions sur la stratgie d'Apple qu'il n'apporte de rponses.

Le iPhone SDK 3.2 beta est disponible ici.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous d'ores et dj vous lancer dans le dveloppement d'API pour l'iPad ?
 ::fleche::  Que rpondez-vous  ceux qui pensent que "_l'iPad serait un ersatz de l'iPhone_" ?


*Maj de Gordon Fowler*


*11/02/10*

*Bill Gates ne veut pas d'iPad*
*Il est comme tout le monde, dit une tude, qui doute de l'existence d'un march pour la tablette d'Apple*


"_Vous savez, je crois beaucoup dans le tactile et dans les lecteurs numriques, mais je pense toujours que l'alliance de la voix, du stylo et d'un vrai clavier  autrement dit un netbook  restera le standard_". 

Ces mots sont ceux de Bill Gates, a qui on demandait ce qu'il pensait de l'iPad. Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que le crateur visionnaire de Microsoft n'est pas emball.

"_Ce n'est pas comme lquand je me suis assis avec, pour la premire fois, un iPhone dans les mains et o je me suis dit  Oh, mon Dieu... Microsoft n'a pas vis assez haut . [] C'est un reader sympa (nice), mais il n'y a rien dans l'iPad qui quand je le vois pourrait me faire dire  Oh, j'aurais tellement aim que Microsoft ait fait a_ "

Bref, Bill Gates veut un netbook. Pas un iPad.

Comme tout le monde, souligne une tude de retrovo qui montre que prs de 61 % des personnes qui ont entendu parler de l'iPad n'en voient pas l'utilit.





Une tude qui semble concorder avec l'avis de plusieurs observateurs (et de plusieurs membres du forum) qui remettent en doute l'existence d'un vritable march pour le produit.

Mais ne sous-estiment-ils pas l'effet de mode qui entoure le lancement de chaque produit d'Apple ?


*Source* : L'tude de Retrovo


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous l'avis de Bill Gates objectif ?
 ::fleche::  Et pensez-vous que les experts, assez pessimistes sur le succs de l'iPad, sous-estiment l'effet de mode qui pourrait jouer en sa faveur ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 02.02.2010*
*Les hackers s'en prennent dj  l'iPad, dur lancement pour la tablette d'Apple*

Moins d'une semaine aprs sa prsentation au grand public, et bien avant sa disponibilit en magasins, l'iPad est dj la cible des pirates informatiques.

C'est Carolyn Guevarra, de la socit de logiciels de scurit Trend Micro, qui a abord ce sujet dans Le Figaro.

Les pr-commandes de l'appareil seraient trs nombreuses, ce qui susciterait l'attention des hackers. Ces derniers auraient dj commenc  dvelopper et mettre en place des sites de phishing propageant des malwares sous couvert d'une image de plate-forme d'achat de la tablette.

Ainsi, certains internautes pourraient se faire avoir en pensant tre en train de commander le gadget technologique d'Apple. Des vols de donnes bancaires pourraient survenir prochainement par des arnaques de ce type, prudence donc.

*Mise  jour du 01.02.2010*
*iPad : une compagnie chinoise accuse Apple de plagiat par rapport  son propre modle de tablette*

La compagnie chinoise Shenzhen Great Loong Brother commercialise depuis six mois une tablette appele P88. Problme : le dirigeant de cette socit accuse Apple d'avoir copi son produit  pour la cration de l'iPad.

Xiaolong Wu se plaint d'un vol de son "concept et design original" par les quipes de Steve Jobs. Aussi affirme-t-il que si l'iPad venait  tre commercialise en Chine, il porterait plainte pour "plagiat" car cela "affecterait ses ventes". 

Selon lui, Apple ne se serait pas content de copier le look de son appareil, mais il se serait aussi inspir de ses proprits multitouch. Les deux appareils seraient "identiques".

Pourtant, aprs quelques recherches faites sur les spcificits techniques du P88, on apprend que son cran n'est mme pas multitouch, mais simplement capable de resistive touch. En outre, il est dot d'un disque dur de 250 GB, d'un port Ethernet, d'une webcam de 1.3 MP, d'un processeur Intel 945GSE et d'un giga de RAM. Cela diffre largement des caractristiques techniques de l'iPad (voir dans l'article prcdent pour comparaison).

Ultime diffrence, et non des moindre, P88 tourne sous.... Windows ! Sans compter que l'autonomie de la batterie n'atteint qu'une heure et demie (contre 10 heures pour l'iPad).

Comme comparaison finale, je vous propose de regarder  quoi ressemblent les deux appareils :

 - l'iPad :


 - le P88 :


 ::fleche::  Alors, qui copie qui au final ? Que pensez-vous des affirmations de monsieur Wu ?

*Mise  jour du 28.01.2010*
*L'iPad peut-elle intresser les professionnels ? Pourriez-vous travailler avec la tablette d'Apple ?*

Le tablet PC d'Apple pourrait devenir un outil attractif pour les professionnels. En effet, il comble un vide entre les smartphones et les ordinateurs portables, de par ses capacits et sa taille. Permettant de surfer sur le net, crire, lire ou regarder des vidos, l'objet pourrait trouver mille et unes utilits entre les mains d'un informaticien ou d'un homme d'affaires.

De plus, son prix de dpart raisonnable (+- 375 euros HTVA) pourrait le rendre sympathique auprs des entreprises qui continuent de se serrer la ceinture en cette priode de vaches maigres.

Apple offre une version sur mesure de sa suite iWork pour l'iPad, qui peut de plus tre complte par des applications de prsentation qui cotent chacune environ 10 dollars.

L'iPad pourrait donc sduire en priorit pour les travailleurs de terrain, qui sont constamment en mouvement et adeptes de mobilit. Elle pourrait aussi, par exemple, permettre de faire une prsentation de qualit et en couleur  plusieurs clients lors de dplacements.

Voici pour les points forts de la bte. 

Du ct de ses faiblesses, on notera une gestion et une personnalisation limites ; ainsi qu'un manque de certaines fonctionnalit de scurit.

Par exemple, en cas de vol, il est impossible de verrouiller l'appareil  distance. Cette fonction existe pourtant sur l'iPhone.

De plus, l'iPad ne supporte ni les VPN (Virtual Private Networks), ni Microsoft Exchange. Le push email manque galement  l'appel. Ce qui pourrait poser certains soucis aux administrateurs des comptes de courrier lectronique en entreprise.

Il n'est cependant pas exclu que des applications voient le jour pour corriger ce type de problmes. 

Mais les entreprises ne sont pas trs friandes de l'AppStore, qui ne permet pas d'achats "de gros". Ceci pourrait poser un problme pour quiper toutes les tablettes d'une compagnie, et faire bouder l'adoption de l'iPad par les dcideurs.

 ::fleche::  Alors, l'Ipad est-elle oui ou non prte pour l'entreprise ?

 ::fleche::  Vous laisseriez-vous professionnellement tenter par cet objet ?

*Mise  jour du 27.01.2010*
*Steve Jobs dvoile sa tablette iPad, qui sera vendue ds 499 $ (375 euros) dans deux mois*

Ca y est, il l'a fait ! Steve Jobs a officiellement prsent au monde son si attendu tablet PC, qui s'appelle finalement l'iPad.

C'est donc lors du keynote de cet aprs-midi (19 heures, heure franaise) que le PDG d'Apple a dvoil l'appareil qui a gnr le plus de rumeurs ces derniers mois.

La tablette se prsente comme un iPod Touch gant avec son cran LCD de 9.7 pouces (rtro-clair par des LEDS et compatible HD -720p-).

D'un design trs simple et pur, elle est trs fine (1 centimtre d'paisseur pour un poids de 680 grammes) et ne comporte aucune orientation. Il n'y a ni de haut, ni de bas. Elle embarque une puce Apple A4  1Ghz et de 16  64 Go de mmoire flash et peut se connecter en Wi-Fi ou en 3G selon les modles. Le GPS fait partie de ses options et son autonomie annonce est de 10 heures (1 mois en veille).

Celle que certains qualifient dj d' "iPhone gant" est compatible avec les 140.000 applications du smartphone, mais pas seulement. Ses dimensions gnreuses offrent une excellente lisibilit, aussi les livres et journaux sont de la partie (en couleur) au travers de diverses applications comme iBook ou New York Times.

Les "classiques" s'y retrouvent galement : Google Maps, calendrier, lectures des photos, iTunes, YouTube, etc...

D'autre part, l'cran est intgralement multitouch.

Alors qu'elle tait attendue  des prix avoisinant les 1000 dollars, l'iPad restera plus chre qu'un netbook mais ne cotera que 499 dollars (375 euros) dans sa version standard. Il faudra nanmoins dbourser 829 dollars (625 euros) pour s'offrir une tablette quipe de la 3G et de 64Go. A ce prix, il faudra ajouter celui de l'abonnement, qui n'est pas encore connu.

Seul point faible de l'appareil : il ne dispose ni d'appareil photo, ni de webcam.

Sa commercialisation dbutera dans deux mois pour le monde entier, et dans trois mois pour sa version 3G internationale (avec puce dbloque fonctionnant avec n'importe quel oprateur).

Source : La vido de la prsentation officielle  San Francisco ce 27 janvier (coutez les cris admiratifs de l'assistance) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dxPDP0k9Og"]YouTube- A San Francisco, Steve Jobs dvoile la tablette iPad d'Apple ![/ame]

Vido de prsentation officielle d'iPad (mise en ligne il y a quelques minutes sur le site d'Apple) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTRCjTc545U"]YouTube- Official video iPad[/ame]

 ::fleche::  Maintenant qu'elle "existe", que pensez-vous de la tablette d'Apple ?

 ::fleche::  Comptez-vous vous l'offrir, ou bien trouvez-vous votre netbook et votre smartphone suffisants ?

*Mise  jour du 25/01/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*C'est la chose la plus importante que j'ai faite*
*Dclare Steve Jobs au sujet de la iTablet d'Apple, qui devrait tre axe jeu vido*


_This will be the most important thing Ive ever done_ .

C'est en ces termes ( _c'est la chose la plus importante que j'ai jamais faite_ ), que Steve Job a parl  en priv - de la tablette d'Apple.

Et une fois de plus, le buzz tourne  plein, mme s'il ne fait plus aucun doute que l'appareil existe ni qu'il sera prsent le mercredi 27 Janvier prochain.

Pour sa part, le Wall Street Journal rvle qu'Apple... [Lire la suite]

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Steve Jobs exagre en disant que c'est la chose la plus importante qu'il ait faite ou qu'au contraire, la tablette d'Apple va frapper un norme coup ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, la iTablet sera-t-elle un concurrent srieux des PSP et Nintendo DS ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*18/01/10*

*Apple confirme l'vnement du 27 janvier 2010. Pour prsenter la tablette ? Trs certainement*



Apple a invit tout la presse  venir voir sa dernire cration.

A n'en pas douter, ce sera bien la tablette qu'Apple prsentera lors de cet vnement.

*MAJ de Marcos Ickx*



*Mise  jour du 11/01/10*

*La tablette d'Apple annonce par... Orange*
*Un cadre de France Telecom pig sur Europe 1 affirme qu'elle aura une webcam intgre*


Apple va tre ravi. Absolument ravi.

La marque  la pomme est passe matre dans l'art de ne rien dire pour faire monter le buzz. Puis d'inviter tout le beau monde mdiatique  une grand-messe pour enfin dvoiler ce que la rumeur souponnait mais qu'Apple avait ni jusqu'ici.

En dramaturgie on appellerait cela _un coup de thtre savamment orchestr_.

Avec sa tablette, Apple nous refaisait le coup sauf que l, un trublion vient de tout faire capoter en confirmant de vive voix - et catgoriquement - l'existence et la sortie imminente du Tablet PC.

Le trublion en question n'est - en plus - pas n'importe qui, puisqu'il s'agit de Stphane Richard, numro deux de France Telecom. Rien de moins.

Sur Europe 1, ce matin :




> *Elkabbach* : dans quelques jours votre partenaire Apple va lancer une tablette
> 
> *Stphane Richard* : Oui.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Elkabbach* : Est-ce que les abonns Orange en bnficieront ?
> 
> *Stphane Richard* : Bien sr! Ils en bnficieront dautant plus facilement quavec la webcam on pourra en effet se transmettre de limage en temps rel. Hein, On va moderniser en quelque sorte ce visiophone quon a connu il y a quelques annes, et que l aussi, la taille du rseau et la qualit du rseau que nous avons mis en place au service des Franais permettra  ces nouveaux usages de se dvelopper partout.


Voil. Emball c'est pes.

La nouvelle est vente et la grand runion prvue le 27 janvier prochain par Apple tombe (presque)  l'eau.

Quel fourbe cet Elkabbach...


*Source* : La vido de l'interview sur le site d'Europe 1 ( 6'10'')

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Doutiez-vous encore de l'existence de ce Tablet PC d'Apple ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*MAJ du 07.01.2009*
*Apple utilisera ses propres puces pour son Tablet PC, conues sur mesure par PA Semi*

D'aprs le journal The Street, il semblerait qu'Apple nutilisera pas de puces Intel pour sa future tablette, mais plutt des composants sur mesure fabriqus par leur fondeur PA Semi.

Le mystre planne encore sur ces puces "maison" ralises par le fabriquant que le firme de Steve Jobs vient de racheter, qui devraient logiquement permettre d'optimiser les performances du Tablet PC.

A suivre...

*Mise  jour du 06/01/10*

*Le Tablet PC de Microsoft prend Apple de court*
*Steve Ballmer le prsentera demain lors du CES, selon le New York Times*


Le PDG de Microsoft, Steve Ballmer, devrait annoncer ce mercredi l'arrive d'une tablette multimdia maison. Ce Tablet PC sera fabriqu par Hewlett-Packard.

Ce nouveau terminal mobile sera prsent officiellement lors du clbre International Consumer Electronics Show (alias le CES), soit plusieurs semaines avant l'annonce de Apple de son iTablet (ou iSlate, ou iGuide) que certains suspectent d'intervenir le Mercredi 27 Janvier prochain.

Steve Ballmer devrait mme montrer un prototype lors de sa prsentation de demain. Pas encore baptis, l'ordinateur d'un nouveau type embarquera un cran tactile multi-touch et des fonctions similaires  celles d'un e-reader.

Le Tablet PC de Microsoft pourrait tre disponible mi-2010. Soit aprs celui d'Apple, prvu pour mars...

HP et Microsoft ont jusqu'ici refus de commenter ces rvlations du New York Times.

Pour mieux les confirmer ds demain ?

*Source* : Le NY Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspire cette surprise ?
 ::fleche::  Arriver le premier sur le march sera-t-il dterminant pour le succs de ces nouveaus terminaux mobiles ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 05.01.2010*
*Apple devrait prsenter son Tablet PC le 27 janvier, et expdier les premiers exemplaires en mars*

Le Wall Street Journal vient rallonger la dj longue liste de rumeurs concernant le Tablet PC d'Apple en dclarant que des sources srieuses et proches de la firme annoncent la tenue en fin de mois d'un vnement au cour duquel Appel prsentera un produit majeur. 

Le rassemblement se tiendra au centre artistique de Yerba Buena (un endroit trs pris par Apple pour ses vnements mdiatiques) le mercredi 27 janvier. Les rumeurs prcdentes voquaient la veille, le mardi 26.

Aucune information sur la nature exacte du produit qui y sera prsent, mais c'est videmment la tablette qui est trs attendue.

L'article prcise galement que les premires tablettes devraient tre expdies en mars.

Les rponses devraient donc arriver bientt. A suivre...

*Mise  jour du 04.01.2010*
*Le Tablet PC d'Apple lira les e-books et coutera moins de 1000 $, selon un ancien employ de la firme*

La liste des rumeurs concernant la trs attendue tablette d'Apple ne cesse de s'agrandir. L'appareil, bien que largement anticip, n'a toujours pas t officiellement confirm. 

La semaine dernire, l'ancien prsident de Google Chine, Kai-Fu Lee (qui a travaill pour Apple il y 10 ans), y est all de quelques indiscrtions.

Il a ainsi dclar qu'un de ses proches "de confiance" souhaitant rester anonyme lui aurait fait quelques confidences.

Le Tablet PC ressemblerait  un gros iPhone avec un cran 10.1" multitouch et un clavier virtuel.

La machine pourrait prendre en charge les vidoconfrences et les e-books, le tout pour un prix infrieur  1000 dollars. La production de 10 millions d'exemplaires serait prvue pour la premire anne de commercialisation.

Kai-Fu Lee prtend aussi que la tablette psera deux fois moins lourd qu'un MacBook Air et que Steve Jobs la prsentera publiquement le mois prochain.

*Mise  jour du 30.12.2009*
*Apple pourrait appeler son Tablet PC iSlate ou iGuide, que pensez-vous de ces noms ?*

Des rumeurs sur Internet font tat de divers noms qui pourraient potentiellement tre ceux de la tablette d'Apple.

La compagnie a par exemple achet le nom de domaine iSlate.com fin 2006, et a de plus dpos le nom iSlate comme marque protge pour les USA et l'Europe  la mme priode. Ce nom pourrait ventuellement tre celui du produit que nous attendons tous... ou pas.

Un autre nom aurait t dpos par Apple via une socit prte nom : iGuide. La marque a galement t dpose, y compris pour notre continent. 

Des rumeurs circulent dsormais, suggrant que le Tablet PC d'Apple sera nomm iSlate, tandis qu'un de ses priphriques s'applera Magic Slate (la marque a galement t dpose), tandis qu'iGuide dsignera un service en lien avec le produit.

 ::fleche::  Les paris sont ouverts. Sur quel nom allez vous miser ? iSlate ? iGuide ? Un autre ?

*Mise  jour du 28/12/09*

*La sortie du Tablet PC d'Apple repousse au mois d'Avril*
*Pour cause d'crans tactiles encore trop fragiles*


Finalement ce sera pour Avril.

Annonc pour fin Janvier par le Financial Time, le Tablet PC d'Apple  toujours pas confirm par le firme  la Pomme  serait retard par un problme d'cran trop fragile.

Ne souhaitant pas reproduire certaines erreurs de l'iPhone qui lui ont valu quelques mauvaises publicits, Apple a dcid de mettre les petits plats dans les grands pour ce produit dont il attend normment (lire sur ce point les articles prcdents). Ses crans seront donc renforcs avec la technologie de la socit G-Tech.

Consquence : un retard est  prvoir pour la date de sortie initiale.

La mise en marche de la production devrait  prsent survenir au plus tt  la fin du premier trimestre 2010. Le mois d'Avril serait une date encore plus crdible.

Source


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*24.12.2009* (Djug)

*Apple prsentera sa tablette le 26 janvier*
*selon le Financial Times*

Une chose est sre, Apple va tenir un vnement le 26 du mois prochain, vu quelle a dj  lou une scne  Yerba Buena  au centre de  San Francisco pendant plusieurs jours  la fin du mois de janvier prochain.



Selon Gene Munster le consultant chez Piper Jaffray :




> "Il y a 75% de chances qu'Apple organiser un vnement en janvier, et il y a 50% de chances pour que ce soit pour prsenter sa tablette"


On ignore encore quelles seront les caractristiques de cette tablette Apple, mais la plupart des observateurs s'attendent  une sorte d'iPhone de grande taille (7 pouces selon le site Boy Genius Report) qui prsente des caractristiques supplmentaires pour regarder des vidos et lire des e-books et des magazines.


Source

 ::fleche::  Qu'on pensez-vous?







*Mise  jour du 15/12/09*

*Premires images du Tablet PC d'Apple*
*Fake ou pas fake ?*


Qu'on l'appelle iTable, MacTablet ou TabletMac peu importe, le bruit mdiatique grandit  en devenir assourdissant.

Depuis que des analystes financiers et conomiques ont affirm  leurs clients que le Tablet PC de chez Apple allait sortir en 2010 (lire article prcdent dans ce topic), la rumeur semble devenir ralit.

Les premires images de ce nouvel appareil viennent de surgir sur la toile. Les dimensions de l'cran semblent conformes  celles dcrites par les analystes qui appuyaient leurs dires sur des sources travaillant chez des constructeurs asiatiques, fournisseurs traditionnels d'Apple.

Il n'en reste pas moins difficile de dire si cette vido est fausse ou si au contraire, elle est le dbut d'un buzz savamment orchestr par la marque  la pomme.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHRSDWZC_m4"]YouTube- IS THIS THE APPLE MACTABLET AKA TABLETMAC ?![/ame]

Alors ?

 ::fleche::  Fake ou pas fake ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*10/12/09*

*Apple devrait sortir son Tablet PC en Mars*
*Et compterait en vendre 3 millions  1000 dollars pice : la folie des grandeurs pour la marque  la pomme ?*


Il y avait dj eu les rumeurs du New York Times sur son arrive imminente. Cette fois cela se confirme.

Le Tablet PC d'Apple arrivera en Mars.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOSkyYNLkuw"]YouTube- Apple Slate (Apple Tablet) / 8.30 in the video![/ame]


C'est en tout cas ce que croient savoir le Wall Street Journal et Fortune.

Fortune se fonde sur une note aux investisseurs d'un analyste financier spcialis dans les IT. Dans cette note, il annonce  ses clients que la fabrication d'un nouvel appareil d'Appel tourne  plein.

L'information est confirme par le Wall Street Journal qui cite galement une autre source. Selon celle-ci, les usines seraient *en train de produire entre 1 et 3 millions de iTablets* destins  tre commercialiss dans le trimestre suivant la mise sur le march de l'appareil.

Son prix devrait *avoisiner les 1000 $*.

Ces informations ne font que confirmer celles que nous vous donnions ici-mme (lire par ailleurs, ci-dessous). Mais l'agitation autour de ce nouveau produit semble considrablement grandir.

Et comme Apple ne dment ni ne confirme... Il n'y a jamais de fume sans feu ?


*Source* : Fortune et le Wall Street Journal


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Apple russira  couler 1  3 millions units de iTablet ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Apple devrait sortir un Tablet PC ds 2010*

Les temps changent. Apple s'tait jusqu' prsent refus  rentrer sur le segment "d'entre de gamme" des PC.

Selon une note d'tude de Piper Jaffray, analyste conomique spcialis sur Apple, cette situation ne va pas tarder  changer : dbut 2010, la firme  la pomme devrait sortir un "Tablet PC".

Moins cher qu'un MacBook, plus onreux qu'un Netbook, Piper Jaffray voit ce nouveau produit comme un concurrent direct des PC "low-cost" et des terminaux portables comme le Kindle (lecteur d'e-books) de Amazon.

Selon trois autres analystes (Gene Munster, Michael Olson et Andrew Murphy - galement spcialiss sur les activits d'Apple), la production des crans tactiles pour ce iTablet aurait dj t lance auprs d'un fournisseur asiatique . Les crans devraient faire entre 7 et 10 pouces.

galement destin  combler un trou dans la gamme entre l'iPod Touch et les premiers MacBook, le Tablet PC pourrait se vendre entre 500 et 700 dollars.

Le 21 Juin dernier, Tim Cook, Direceteur Gnral d'Apple, avait pourtant dclar qu'_"aujourd'hui, je ne vois pas comment nous pourrions faire un bon produit pour 399 ou 499 Dollars"_. Et d'ajouter que d'aprs lui nombre d'acheteurs de Netbook ne tarderaient pas  tre dus.

Il s'tait galement refus catgoriquement  dmentir la rumeur sur un nouveau Tablet PC de Apple.

La question de l'OS de cet iTablet reste, elle, entire.
Variante de l'iPhone OS ou version de Mac OS X optimise pour le "multitouch", les paris sont ouverts.

Gene Munster estime que ce produit pourrait s'couler  2 Millions d'exemplaires, soit,  600 dollars l'unit, un chiffre d'affaires d'environ 1,2 Milliards de dollars sur l'anne 2010.

Un facteur de croissance bienvenue qui prendrait ainsi le relais de l'iPhone dont l'augmentation des ventes commence  se tasser.

Un employ de Hon Hai Precision Industry Co. a pour sa part affirm que l'assemblage des premiers "iTablet" commencerait ds Septembre.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous intress par ce Tablet PC ?
 ::fleche::  Quel OS et quelles fonctionnalits souhaiteriez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Le Tablet PC sera-t-il, d'aprs vous, le prochain coup de matre commercial d'Apple ?

* lire aussi*

Tout l'actualit d'Apple sur Dveloppez.com.

*Source*

Le site officiel de Pipper Jaffray.

----------


## berceker united

> [B][SIZE="4"]
> [...]Moins cher qu'un MacBook, plus onreux qu'un Netbook[...]


Tien, cela m'tonne tellement peut. 
Je lance les paris. Je paris pour l'Europe  499 modle de base. 
Aprs je dis pas qu'il ne vaut pas le cot, personnellement cela pourrait m'intresser mais il faudrait savoir l'intrt derrire. Si c'est juste pour aller sur internet regarder ces photos autant prendre des version moins chre tournant sur des distributions Linux.

----------


## Vilmir

Si il offre la possibilit de cration multimdia: dessin vectoriel, petite modlisation 3D etc, oui j'en prendrai un. Si c'est juste un browser book, non  ::):

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Certains analystes parlent d'un prix entre 600 et 800.

----------


## berceker united

J'ai une question. Dans l'article il parle de tablette PC mais n'est-ce pas de concurrencer les mini pc plutt du type Eee Pc? Parce qu'entre ce type de pc et les tablette PC il me semble que c'est pas la mme chose.
Je me trompe ?

----------


## Aspartame

> Si c'est juste pour aller sur internet regarder ces photos autant prendre des version moins chre tournant sur des distributions Linux.


entirement d'accord !

je vais en acheter une pour la seule bonne raison : me la pter !

PS : j'espre que la techno d'cran tactile ne nccessitera pas de stylet et sera semblavble  l'iPhone ( sinon , de loin , on croit que tu as un tablet PC et c'est moins efficace pour se la pter )

----------


## riete

> Tien, cela m'tonne tellement peut. 
> Je lance les paris. Je paris pour l'Europe  499 modle de base. 
> Aprs je dis pas qu'il ne vaut pas le cot, personnellement cela pourrait m'intresser mais il faudrait savoir l'intrt derrire. Si c'est juste pour aller sur internet regarder ces photos autant prendre des version moins chre tournant sur des distributions Linux.


Cet article confirme ce dont nous parlions en Famille (5 personnes, 8 Macs + 4 iPhones). Il manque a Apple une tablette PC.
Je pense aussi que compte tenu du prix sans subvention oprateur d'un iPhone, il ne faudrait pas que la future tablette entre en concurrence avec l'iPhone.

Un prix proche de 500 me semble srieux pour un tel produit.

Bien qu'il soit aussi possible qu'Apple dcide de rvolutionner le monde du portable. Pour cela, tout en vitant de se mler  la concurrence des ultra portable, je serais presque prt  lancer les paries sur un concept trs nouveau du style:

Un super *iNote*, qui exploite le multitouch a 200% avec un OS encore plus proche d'OS X, un look iphone en plus gros avec clavier USB/bluetooth en option. Cerise sur le gateau, un lecteur NFC multifonctions dans l'cran (cf. un des dernier brevets dpos par Apple).
Ce type de machine devrait remplacer les modles MacBook d'entre de gamme plus ou moins disparu (RIP). En contrepartie le prix de ce genre d'appareil serait plutt dans les 800  900.

Ceci n'est bien sr qu'une pure spculation personnelle. Mais il est certain qu'Apple ne peut plus rester spectateur, l'iPhone  trop chang la vie des Nomades du net pour nous laisser frustr plus longtemps avec ce petit cran. Sinon un autre lion sautera sur la proie  ::D:

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple devrait sortir son Tablet PC en Mars*
*Et compterait en vendre 3 millions  1.000 dollars pice : la folie des grandeurs pour la marque  la pomme ?*


Il y avait dj eu les rumeurs du New York Times sur son arrive imminente. Cette fois cela se confirme.

Le Tablet PC d'Apple arrivera en Mars.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOSkyYNLkuw"]YouTube- Apple Slate (Apple Tablet) / 8.30 in the video![/ame]


C'est en tout cas ce que croient savoir le Wall Street Journal et Fortune.

Fortune se fonde sur une note aux investisseurs d'un analyste financier spcialis dans les IT. Dans cette note, il annonce  ses clients que la fabrication d'un nouvel appareil d'Appel tourne  plein.

L'information est confirme par le Wall Street Journal qui cite galement une autre source. Selon celle-ci, les usines seraient *en train de produire entre 1 et 3 millions de iTablets* destins  tre commercialiss dans le trimestre suivant la mise sur le march de l'appareil.

Son prix devrait *avoisiner les 1.000 $*.

Ces informations ne font que confirmer celles que nous vous donnions ici-mme (lire par ailleurs, ci-dessous). Mais l'agitation autour de ce nouveau produit semble considrablement grandir.

Et comme Apple ne dment ni ne confirme... Il n'y a jamais de fume sans feu ?


Source : Fortune et le Wall Street Journal


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Apple russira  couler 1  3 millions units de iTablet ?

----------


## nouknouk

Perso, j'ai du mal  voir comment ils pourraient rellement avoir du succs avec leur hypothtique iTablet: 

- si le prix se confirme aux alentours de 1000, a reste extrmement cher par rapport  ce qu'on peut dj trouver dans le monde PC depuis plusieurs mois voir annes (au hasard, mon Asus T91MT ou un Packard Bell Butterfly, tous deux  moiti du prix). Qu'est-ce qui pourrait justifier un prix double ?

- de mme, si c'est pour avoir un tablet PC qui tourne sur un truc comme l'iPhone OS (comme il se dit ici ou l) et qu'on ne peut donc pas s'en servir pour faire tourner les programmes qu'on utilise au quotidien sur son laptop, j'ai d'autant plus de doutes quand  l'intrt de la chose.

Bref, je reste dans l'expectative (pour tre gentil).

----------


## hatonis

Perso, je pense que quelque soit sa qualit, il y aura toujours tout pleins de fanboys qui l'achteront sans vraiment rflchir et sans se dire : "tiens, il y a la mme chose chez le concurrent mais en moins cher..."

Attention, je ne juge pas le produit en lui mme. Mais je me dis que dans tous les cas, certains se jetteront dessus sans regarder...

Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est apple^^

----------


## trenton

> Perso, je pense que quelque soit sa qualit, il y aura toujours tout pleins de fanboys qui l'achteront sans vraiment rflchir et sans se dire : "tiens, il y a la mme chose chez le concurrent mais en moins cher..."
> 
> Attention, je ne juge pas le produit en lui mme. Mais je me dis que dans tous les cas, certains se jetteront dessus sans regarder...
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est apple^^


+1

Je fais confiance  Apple niveau marketing.

----------


## sgamel

Apple a toutes ses chances et mars c'est la bonne date  ::ccool:: , facile de s'en rendre compte:

http://sylvain.gamel.free.fr/blog/?p=1215

Le prix est un faux problme. L'iPhone tait trop cher, les Mac sont trop cher et au final les uns comme les autres se vendent.

SI Apple arrive a proposer un concept qui apporte de "nouveaux" usages il a toutes ces chances.

Apple n'a pas tout invent. Les smartphones taient l avant l'iPhone et la souris avant le Mac. Mais ils savent transformer un outil de geek en produit pour Mme Michu.

C'est toute leur force.

----------


## travon

Oui c'est leur force :

l'iPhone, la souris  et il ne faut oublier le mac, avant le mac, les icnes, les fentres et l'interface graphique taient rservs  quelques chercheurs de la R&D de XEROX.


J'ai quand mme quelques doutes sur cette tablette (trop chre si le prix est vrai, et y a t'il vraiment un march ?)

Mais Apple aprs le succs des mac en ce moment et surtout de l'iphone et avec ses 30 000 000 000 $ de cash en banque, peut se permettre quelque FLOP, comme l'apple TV. Alors elle a bien raison de tenter.

Il ont tents avec  l'iPhone et ont rvolutionns toutes l'industrie du tlphone mobile avec en prime, le plus gros succs jamais rencontrs par un tlphone mondialement.

----------


## Ragmaxone

j'attends impatiemment de voir ce qu'ils vont nous concocter  ::D: 

je suis trop frustr avec l'iPhone, on peut faire des choses, mais on est tellement vite limit (bon c'est le principe en mme temps  ::aie:: ).

je rve :

un MacBook Lite pour ce qui est des perfs,un plus grand cran (au moins deux fois celui de l'iPhone),du tactile comme sur l'iPhone, mais la possibilit d'avoir un autre pointeur (comme un stylet pour dessiner par exemple, je suis pas du tout  l'aise pour dessiner au doigt  ::?: ),tlphonie (3G'n co) en option seulement (je l'utilise dj pas sur l'iPhone...),la possibilit d'avoir ses app en version Mac OS X, pour ne pas avoir  attendre que des versions spciales soient produites (trs improbable, a risque de consommer trop malheureusement),pourquoi pas la possibilit d'avoir une extension mmoire (au moins le SD des Macs),un port USB...un micro clavier BT en option pour se faire des sances de travail un minimum confortables, avec bien sr une sorte de pied qui permette de poser la tablette incline...
bon j'ai le droit de rver  ::calim2::

----------


## blaise_laporte

Je serai tonn qu'Apple se contente de ne sortir qu'un simple ultra-portable  1000$...

Ils ont russi  donn un sacr coup de pied dans l'industrie des smartphone et changer les habitudes d'utilisation des tlphones portables ; Je pense qu'ils vont tenter un coup similaire avec les ordis portables.

Imaginons : 
Leur iTablet apportera un renouveau dans l'utilisation du tactile, une nouvelle exprience utilisateur en s'affranchissant du clavier. Techniquement, il n'inventera rien, il sera juste la compilation de techno existant  doite  gauche mais que personne n'avait pens (os ?) assembler ensemble.
Et bien videment, il aura le desing apple...

Mais aussi :
Il sera trop cher pour ce que c'est, mais comme il n'aura pas rellement de concurence, il se vendra tout de mme.
Il sera compltement ferm ; pour installer quelque chose dessu, il faudrat passer par appStore...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Premires images du Tablet PC d'Apple*
*Fake ou pas fake ?*


Qu'on l'appelle iTable, MacTablet ou TabletMac peu importe, le bruit mdiatique grandit  en devenir assourdissant.

Depuis que des analystes financiers et conomiques ont affirm  leurs clients que le Tablet PC de chez Apple allait sortir en 2010 (lire article prcdent dans ce topic), la rumeur semble devenir ralit.

Les premires images de ce nouvel appareil viennent de surgir sur la toile. Les dimensions de l'cran semblent conformes  celles dcrites par les analystes qui appuyaient leurs dires sur des sources travaillant chez des constructeurs asiatiques, fournisseurs traditionnels d'Apple.

Il n'en reste pas moins difficile de dire si cette vido est fausse ou si au contraire, elle est le dbut d'un buzz savamment orchestr par la marque  la pomme.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHRSDWZC_m4"]YouTube- IS THIS THE APPLE MACTABLET AKA TABLETMAC ?![/ame]

Alors ?

 ::fleche::  Fake ou pas fake ?

----------


## bombseb

Franchement je me demande bien quel est l'intrt d'un gadget comme a...surtout au prix o il sera vendu (j'imagine)

----------


## Thibow59

Ceci messieurs, est un fake  :;):

----------


## sgamel

L'avantage d'une marque comme Apple c'est qu'elle n'a pas besoin d'organiser son buzz. :8O: 

Les fans sont tellement fans et ils ont de telles attentes qu'ils sont eux mme  l'origine du buzz.

Si fuite il doit y avoir elles viendront certainement des sous-traitants asiatiques qui ont en charge la fabrication du produit.

Tout le monde semble d'accord pour le mois de mars. Tant mieux, cela correspond parfaitement au calendrier habituel pour l'annonce de la nouvelle version des iPhone OS  ::ccool::

----------


## Ragmaxone

Si on coutait les analystes on aurait eu des tablettes macs en janvier dernier, en avril, et encore deux ou trois dates comme a donc moi je dis "wait'n see"
moi je la trouve moche au premier coup d'oeil ...

----------


## Fresher

> Ceci messieurs, est un fake


Mais grave. Apple qui nous montre du IKEA...

----------


## kOrt3x

Fake a fond, mais il est fort le webmaster de IKEA  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

[troll]
1000$ ? C'est pas cher pour un Mac !

Pour 1000$, chez Apple, qu'est-ce qu'on a ? Une tablette en kit  monter soit-mme ?

Dcouvrez le nouveau TbltMc d'pple, une exclusivit IKEA...  ::aie:: 
[/troll]

----------


## robert_trudel

peut tre intressant, mais son utilit reste confin  certain domaine trs particulier

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*La sortie du Tablet PC d'Apple repousse au mois d'Avril*
*Pour cause d'crans tactiles encore trop fragiles*


Finalement ce sera pour Avril.

Annonc pour fin Janvier par le Financial Time, le Tablet PC d'Apple  toujours pas confirm par le firme  la Pomme  serait retard par un problme d'cran trop fragile.

Ne souhaitant pas reproduire certaines erreurs de l'iPhone qui lui ont valu quelques mauvaises publicits, Apple a dcid de mettre les petits plats dans les grands pour ce produit dont il attend normment (lire sur ce point les articles prcdents). Ses crans seront donc renforcs avec la technologie de la socit G-Tech.

Consquence : un retard est  prvoir pour la date de sortie initiale.

La mise en marche de la production devrait  prsent survenir au plus tt  la fin du premier trimestre 2010. Le mois d'Avril serait une date encore plus crdible.

Source

----------


## sphynxounet

> ... serait retard par un problme d'cran trop fragile.


Si a c'est pas tendre la perche ...  ::aie::

----------


## HNoury

Bonne question :
Je me sers de l'iPod Touch comme d'un ultra-portable communiquant avec l'iMac. Le "mini-Cubase" de l'iPod envoie les fichiers MIDI vers l'imac, le mini "bloc note" ses textes taps dans le mtro vers iWork, etc.

J'attends plus de cette tablette : des performances plus proches de l'iBook que de l'iPhone, et de quoi dplacer facilement des logiciels performants. Mais je pense qu'Apple saura nous surprendre positivement.

----------


## Pouet_forever

Il vaut mieux attendre et avoir un truc fiable plutt que revivre les incidents des iPods  ::): 
Rien que pour son design a me donne envie d'en acheter un  ::aie::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 30.12.2009*
*Apple pourrait appeler son Tablet PC iSlate ou iGuide, que pensez-vous de ces noms ?*

Des rumeurs sur Internet font tat de divers noms qui pourraient potentiellement tre ceux de la tablette d'Apple.

La compagnie a par exemple achet le nom de domaine iSlate.com fin 2006, et a de plus dpos le nom iSlate comme marque protge pour les USA et l'Europe  la mme priode. Ce nom pourrait ventuellement tre celui du produit que nous attendons tous... ou pas.

Un autre nom aurait t dpos par Apple via une socit prte nom : iGuide. La marque a galement t dpose, y compris pour notre continent. 

Des rumeurs circulent dsormais, suggrant que le Tablet PC d'Apple sera nomm iSlate, tandis qu'un de ses priphriques s'applera Magic Slate (la marque a galement t dpose), tandis qu'iGuide dsignera un service en lien avec le produit.

 ::fleche::  Les paris sont ouverts. Sur quel nom allez vous miser ? iSlate ? iGuide ? Un autre ?

----------


## riete

iSlate me semble bien, cela rappelle l'ardoise magic.

Attention !  ne pas confondre avec iSalte, si l'addition sur l'ardoise est trop sale, je ne passerai pas  la caisse  ::aie::

----------


## jalbert

Cette tablet ressemble trangement  l'ICD Vega .... 



Et c'est pas vraiment apple puisqu'elle marche sous Android  ::):

----------


## Ragmaxone

pas top ces noms  ::(:

----------


## pcaboche

> Les paris sont ouverts. Sur quel nom allez vous miser ? iSlate ? iGuide ? Un autre ?


iGuide, un nom qui va faire Fhrer...

----------


## umeboshi

jprfre islave ou islut  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

iSlate a fait "is late"  ::lol::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> iSlate a fait "is late"


grave a fait gros fake foutage de poire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> grave a fait gros fake foutage de poire


J'aurais plutt dit foutage de pomme  ::dehors::

----------


## pcaboche

Ah ben si mme les responsables Mac se mettent  troller sur Apple, o va le monde ?  ::lol::

----------


## Pouet_forever

Le iSlate sonne bien je le prfre  iGuide  ::): 

D'ailleurs comme fait remarqu le "is late" est assez marrant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kerod

On en saura peut-tre plus d'ici le 26 janvier puisque certaines rumeurs fiables annoncent un vnement mobile ax sur la mobilit (iPhone, iPod, iSlate ?).

Il nous reste plus qu' attendre...

----------


## Ragmaxone

y a un ancien de Google Chine qui a balanc des infos  ::D: 
gros sel a serait un 10", mlange de netbook et de kindle, avec une super interface et une cam pour la visio  ::D:  mmmmmh

----------


## Kerod

> y a un ancien de Google Chine qui a balanc des infos 
> gros sel a serait un 10", mlange de netbook et de kindle, avec une super interface et une cam pour la visio  mmmmmh


Je dirais mme plus : 



> La Tablette Apple ressemble  un gros iPhone avec une incroyable interface utilisateur et un magnifique cran de 10,1″. Elle combine les fonctions de netbook, de Kindle et dEbook. Elle a un clavier virtuel pour entrer du texte et une webcam pour faire de la visio confrence.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Je dirais mme plus :


grosse fleme de copier/coller  ::aie::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 04.01.2010*
*Le Tablet PC d'Apple lira les e-books et coutera moins de 1000 $, selon un ancien employ de la firme*

La liste des rumeurs concernant la trs attendue tablette d'Apple ne cesse de s'agrandir. L'appareil, bien que largement anticip, n'a toujours pas t officiellement confirm. 

La semaine dernire, l'ancien prsident de Google Chine, Kai-Fu Lee (qui a travaill pour Apple il y 10 ans), y est all de quelques indiscrtions.

Il a ainsi dclar qu'un de ses proches "de confiance" souhaitant rester anonyme lui aurait fait quelques confidences.

Le Tablet PC ressemblerait  un gros iPhone avec un cran 10.1" multitouch et un clavier virtuel.

La machine pourrait prendre en charge les vidoconfrences et les e-books, le tout pour un prix infrieur  1000 dollars. La production de 10 millions d'exemplaires serait prvue pour la premire anne de commercialisation.

Kai-Fu Lee prtend aussi que la tablette psera deux fois moins lourd qu'un MacBook Air et que Steve Jobs la prsentera publiquement le mois prochain.

----------


## yoyo88

dsol de faire mon rabat joie mais :
a quoi sa sert? 
 ::aie:: 

[troll]appart nous faire decouvrir un nouvel artiste grace  la pub  ::ccool:: [/troll]

----------


## tbassetto

C'est une march de niche.

Typiquement un de mes camarades cherche une tablette (pas forcment celle d'Apple hein dont on ne sait rien) pour lire/faire de la veille lors de ces trajets. Un smartphone ne lui convient pas car l'cran est trop petit et un ordinateur, mme un netbook ne lui convient pas (le clavier gne).

Aprs peut-tre qu'Apple va proposer un produit non attendu (comme pour l'iPhone ou toutes les spculations n'envisageait pas assez "grand") qui  terme pourrait remplacer la gamme des MacBook. Ou pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

> C'est une march de niche.
> 
> Typiquement un de mes camarades cherche une tablette (pas forcment celle d'Apple hein dont on ne sait rien) pour lire/faire de la veille lors de ces trajets. Un smartphone ne lui convient pas car l'cran est trop petit et un ordinateur, mme un netbook ne lui convient pas (le clavier gne).
> 
> Aprs peut-tre qu'Apple va proposer un produit non attendu (comme pour l'iPhone ou toutes les spculations n'envisageait pas assez "grand") qui  terme pourrait remplacer la gamme des MacBook. Ou pas


En gros, un produit litiste...
enfin un produit Apple...
 ::roll::

----------


## Ragmaxone

perso je trouverais cet outil super intressant, l'iPhone est trop limit et le MacBook trop encombrant... me faudrait un "gros iPhone" avec de l'USB a serait le pied  ::D:

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 05.01.2010*
*Apple devrait prsenter son Tablet PC le 27 janvier, et expdier les premiers exemplaires en mars*

Le Wall Street Journal vient rallonger la dj longue liste de rumeurs concernant le Tablet PC d'Apple en dclarant que des sources srieuses et proches de la firme annoncent la tenue en fin de mois d'un vnement au cour duquel Appel prsentera un produit majeur. 

Le rassemblement se tiendra au centre artistique de Yerba Buena (un endroit trs pris par Apple pour ses vnements mdiatiques) le mercredi 27 janvier. Les rumeurs prcdentes voquaient la veille, le mardi 26.

Aucune information sur la nature exacte du produit qui y sera prsent, mais c'est videmment la tablette qui est trs attendue.

L'article prcise galement que les premires tablettes devraient tre expdies en mars.

Les rponses devraient donc arriver bientt. A suivre...

----------


## gwinyam

"Apple prparerait un systme de go-localisation", c'est la rumeur qui court pas mal en ce moment. a sent le GPS Apple a. Et ce ne serait pas tonnant, au vu du nom de iGuide qu'on pourrait donc cash lui administrer.

Du coup la tablette a comme seule possibilit iSlate.

Voil mon avis  :;):

----------


## kOrt3x

> "Apple prparerait un systme de go-localisation", c'est la rumeur qui court pas mal en ce moment. a sent le GPS Apple a. Et ce ne serait pas tonnant, au vu du nom de iGuide qu'on pourrait donc cash lui administrer.
> 
> Du coup la tablette a comme seule possibilit iSlate.
> 
> Voil mon avis


J'y crois pas de trop au GPS made in Apple... pourquoi pas une cafetire aussi...  ::aie::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> J'y crois pas de trop au GPS made in Apple... pourquoi pas une cafetire aussi...


un "GPS" c'est clair que a n'a pas de sens.
mais une appli de navigation pour iPhone'n co a c'est beaucoup logique  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Et ce ne serait pas tonnant, au vu du nom de iGuide qu'on pourrait donc cash lui administrer.


Ou encore "iMLost".  ::aie::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Ou encore "iMLost".


 ::bravo::  iLostMyself ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le TabletPC de Microsoft prend Apple de court*
*Steve Ballmer le prsentera demain lors du CES, selon le New York Times*


Le PDG de Microsoft, Steve Ballmer, devrait annoncer ce mercredi l'arrive d'une tablette multimdia maison. Ce Tablet PC sera fabriqu par Hewlett-Packard.

Ce nouveau terminal mobile sera prsent officiellement lors du clbre International Consumer Electronics Show (alias le CES), soit plusieurs semaines avant l'annonce de Apple de son iTablet (ou iSlate, ou iGuide) que certains suspectent d'intervenir le Mercredi 27 Janvier prochain.

Steve Ballmer devrait mme montrer un prototype lors de sa prsentation de demain. Pas encore baptis, l'ordinateur d'un nouveau type embarquera un cran tactile multi-touch et des fonctions similaires  celles d'un e-reader.

Le Tablet PC de Microsoft pourrait tre disponible mi-2010. Soit aprs celui d'Apple, prvu pour mars...

HP et Microsoft ont jusqu'ici refus de commenter ces rvlations du New York Times.

Pour mieux les confirmer ds demain ?

*Source* : Le NY Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspire cette surprise ?
 ::fleche::  Arriver le premier sur le march sera-t-il dterminant pour le succs de ces nouveaus terminaux mobiles ?

----------


## teddyalbina

Si c'est Courrier j'en veux un  ::ccool::

----------


## robert_trudel

> C'est une march de niche.
> 
> Typiquement un de mes camarades cherche une tablette (pas forcment celle d'Apple hein dont on ne sait rien) pour lire/faire de la veille lors de ces trajets. Un smartphone ne lui convient pas car l'cran est trop petit et un ordinateur, mme un netbook ne lui convient pas (le clavier gne).


il y a la tablette d'asus en prparation, celle de dell

sinon tu as les smartq ou v
http://en.smartdevices.com.cn/

----------


## Ragmaxone

mon avis a fait juste peur  Balmer, il veut que tout le monde sache qu'eux aussi sont sur le coup, pour pas que tout le monde se rue sur l'iSlate.
mais a veut pas dire que TOUS ceux qui seront intresss par une tablette, attendront de voir celle de M$ pour acheter celle de Apple  ::aie::

----------


## teddyalbina

> mon avis a fait juste peur  Balmer, il veut que tout le monde sache qu'eux aussi sont sur le coup, pour pas que tout le monde se rue sur l'iSlate.
> mais a veut pas dire que TOUS ceux qui seront intresss par une tablette, attendront de voir celle de M$ pour acheter celle de Apple


Heu MS a parl de tablette avant apple, ils ont le projet courrier en cours qui semble trs bien

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Heu MS a parl de tablette avant apple, ils ont le projet courrier en cours qui semble trs bien


a serait un plus pour tout le monde (mme Apple) que MS sorte un bon produit, pas comme le Zune, de faon  motiver Cupertino... si seulement il y avait une vraie concurrence  ::calim2::

----------


## teddyalbina

> a serait un plus pour tout le monde (mme Apple) que MS sorte un bon produit, pas comme le Zune, de faon  motiver Cupertino... si seulement il y avait une vraie concurrence


Pour avoir pu tester un zune hd c'est vraiment un trs bon baladeur, je le  trouve mieu que le Ipod. Pis on peux facilement dvelopper des applications pour c'est un gros plus, sans parler du wifi etc.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> sans parler du wifi


c'est  dire ?

----------


## teddyalbina

> c'est  dire ?


 
Bah il gre trs bien le wifi, et tu peux aussi echanger de la zic entre baladeur via le wifi c'est vraiment top  ::): .

Ds que j'ai les fonds j'en achte un

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Bah il gre trs bien le wifi,


compar  l'iPhone ? si oui dans quelle mesure l'iPhone gre-t-il mal le wifi ?



> tu peux aussi echanger de la zic entre baladeur via le wifi c'est vraiment top .


a c'est pas top niveau lgalit... je lui en veux pas  mon iPhone de pas vouloir changer de la musique aussi facilement, c'est pas si contraignant que a (sauf peut-tre pour l'change d'autres types de fichier, j'aimerais bien la possiblit d'en faire une cl usb pour ce qui est perso...)

----------


## benwit

Pour faire diffrent de la concurrence (Microsoft et cie), a serait bien si Apple mettait un cran e-ink couleur :

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/07/m...back-color-vi/


Et s'ils se limitent  un cran LCD, qu'Apple fasse un truc comme a :
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/06/m...ader-hands-on/

----------


## Katleen Erna

*MAJ du 07.01.2009*
*Apple utilisera ses propres puces pour son Tablet PC, conues sur mesure par PA Semi*

D'aprs le journal The Street, il semblerait qu'Apple nutilisera pas de puces Intel pour sa future tablette, mais plutt des composants sur mesure fabriqus par leur fondeur PA Semi.

Le mystre planne encore sur ces puces "maison" ralises par le fabriquant que le firme de Steve Jobs vient de racheter, qui devraient logiquement permettre d'optimiser les performances du Tablet PC.

A suivre...

----------


## robert_trudel

> *MAJ du 07.01.2009*
> *Apple utilisera ses propres puces pour son Tablet PC, conues sur mesure par PA Semi*
> 
> D'aprs le journal The Street, il semblerait qu'Apple nutilisera pas de puces Intel pour sa future tablette, mais plutt des composants sur mesure fabriqus par leur fondeur PA Semi.
> 
> Le mystre planne encore sur ces puces "maison" ralises par le fabriquant que le firme de Steve Jobs vient de racheter, qui devraient logiquement permettre d'optimiser les performances du Tablet PC.
> 
> A suivre...


si on veut de l'autonomie, finesse, faut aller du ct de arm...

----------


## lunatix

> si on veut de l'autonomie, finesse, faut aller du ct de arm...


et justement... PA SEMI etaient des specialistes de puces arm...

----------


## ben51

On aurait le droit  un vrai mac et pas  un ersatz de pc  ::hola::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*La tablette d'Apple annonce par... Orange*
*Un cadre de France Telecom pig sur Europe 1 affirme qu'elle aura une webcam intgre*


Apple va tre ravi. Absolument ravi.

La marque  la pomme est passe matre dans l'art de ne rien dire pour faire monter le buzz. Puis d'inviter tout le beau monde mdiatique  une grand-messe pour enfin dvoiler ce que la rumeur souponnait mais qu'Apple avait ni jusqu'ici.

En dramaturgie on appellerait cela _un coup de thtre savamment orchestr_.

Avec sa tablette, Apple nous refaisait le coup sauf que l, un trublion vient de tout faire capoter en confirmant de vive voix - et catgoriquement - l'existence et la sortie imminente du Tablet PC.

Le trublion en question n'est - en plus - pas n'importe qui, puisqu'il s'agit de Stphane Richard, numro deux de France Telecom. Rien de moins.

Sur Europe 1, ce matin :




> *Elkabbach* : dans quelques jours votre partenaire Apple va lancer une tablette
> 
> *Stphane Richard* : Oui.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Elkabbach* : Est-ce que les abonns Orange en bnficieront ?
> 
> *Stphane Richard* : Bien sr! Ils en bnficieront dautant plus facilement quavec la webcam on pourra en effet se transmettre de limage en temps rel. Hein, On va moderniser en quelque sorte ce visiophone quon a connu il y a quelques annes, et que l aussi, la taille du rseau et la qualit du rseau que nous avons mis en place au service des Franais permettra  ces nouveaux usages de se dvelopper partout.


Voil. Emball c'est pes.

La nouvelle est vente et la grand runion prvue le 27 janvier prochain par Apple tombe (presque)  l'eau.

Quel fourbe cet Elkabbach...


*Source* : La vido de l'interview sur le site d'Europe 1 ( 6'10'')

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Doutiez-vous encore de l'existence de ce Tablet PC d'Apple ?

----------


## benwit

> Doutiez-vous encore de l'existence de ce Tablet PC d'Apple ?


Non.
Ok, apple sort une tablet ... vu que a semble le "truc" de 2010, rien d'tonnant.
Qu'il y ait une webcam, vu ce que a coute, pas surprenant non plus ... c'est un peu comme les apn dans les tlphones.

si a avait parl d'e-ink ou autre, ok, a aurait t du scoop mais pour l'instant, je n'ai pas vu de grande rvlation donc la conf d'apple ne tombe pas  l'eau si leur tablette apporte vraiment un truc ...

wait and see

----------


## Kerod

Et dans cette histoire Apple reste toujours muet. Personne ne veut parler et mme la phrase bateau d'Apple : 



> Apple na rien annonc et ne commente ni les rumeurs ni les spculations


 ::aie::

----------


## Valre

Le pb, c'est qu'on ne sait pas si c'est une fuite "agre" par Apple.

S'il avait reu le coup de fil "ca serait bien que tu parles de ...", c'est bon.

Dans le cas contraire, la jurisprudence Nvidia risque de s'appliquer... plus de produits Apple chez Orange!

----------


## pcaboche

> Doutiez-vous encore de l'existence de ce Tablet PC d'Apple ?


_- Scully, doutes-tu encore de l'existence de la TabletPC d'Apple ?_

_- Mulder, bien que les faits soient troublants, il me faudrait des preuves tangibles pour corroborer cette hypothse._

_- Mais enfin Scully ! Combien de tmoignages te faudra-t-il encore pour que tu croies enfin  l'existence des tablettes ? Combien de documents classs secrets ? De photos voles ? De vidos sur internet ?_

_- Mulder, je veux y croire. Mais en l'absence d'une annonce officielle, tout cela n'est que pure spculation..._

_- Un jour tu verras, Scully. La vrit clatera au grand jour..._





> Le trublion en question n'est - en plus - pas n'importe qui, puisqu'il s'agit de Stphane Richard, numro deux de France Telecom. Rien de moins.


Aujourd'hui, au Quartier Gnral de France Tlcom:

*Numro un:* _- Bonjour, numro deux... Nous avons entendu votre intervention ce matin  la radio et le comit n'est pas du tout content... C'est pourquoi  partir de ce jour, vous n'tes plus le numro deux de notre organisation mais devenez le numro zro. Vous n'tes plus rien, vous tes finis, vous ne faites plus partie de notre grande organisation dont le but (non avou) est de conqurir le monde  l'aide de pommes et d'oranges... Et surtout n'oubliez pas votre golden parachute en partant..._ 

*Numro deux:* _- Mais... mais... mais..._

*Numro un:* _- Si vous ne voulez pas de votre golden parachute, peut-tre prfrerez-vous la golden cravate, plus connue sous le nom de "corde autour du cou". C'est une pratique trs courante en ce moment chez les membres les plus insignifiants de notre organisation..._

*Numro deux:* _- Euh... je me contenterai du golden parachute..._

*Numro un:* _- Bien ! Voil qui est raisonnable. Au revoir... numro zro !_

----------


## benwit

pcaboche,  ::ccool:: 
y en a dans ta caboche !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> _- Scully, doutes-tu encore de l'existence de la TabletPC d'Apple ?_
> 
> _- Mulder, bien que les faits soient troublants, il me faudrait des preuves tangibles pour corroborer cette hypothse._
> 
> _- Mais enfin Scully ! Combien de tmoignages te faudra-t-il encore pour que tu croies enfin  l'existence des tablettes ? Combien de documents classs secrets ? De photos voles ? De vidos sur internet ?_
> 
> _- Mulder, je veux y croire. Mais en l'absence d'une annonce officielle, tout cela n'est que pure spculation..._
> 
> _- Un jour tu verras, Scully. La vrit clatera au grand jour..._
> ...


trop bon j'adore !!!

sinon e-ink sur la tablette Apple  ::ptdr::  en tout cas s'ils font a de un a vaudra pas 1000$ et deuximement je l'achterai pas, vaut pas le coup.

----------


## benwit

Rassure toi, tu vas pouvoir l'acheter car je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de l'e-ink sur cette tablette (pour preuve la webcam qui implique de la vido).

D'ailleurs, pour un usage d'internet tablet,  l'heure actuelle, si tu veux un prix raisonnable, rien ne vaut encore le lcd (surtout vu les marges d'Apple).

Je dis juste que quelque soit la super ergonomie qu'ils pourront faire, si elle n'a pas une techno quivalente  l'e-ink pour l'cran, ce ne sera pas une liseuse ... car elle conservera les mmes inconvnients que la lecture classique sur cran.

Et vice versa, si elle tait liseuse, elle ne serait pas une internet tablette car pour l'heure, l'e-ink abordable, c'est plutt du noir et blanc et pas encore adapt  des vidos.

Il semble qu' leur actuelle, internet tablet ou liseuse, il fasse encore choisir plusieurs appareils.

Soyons clair, je ne suis ni un pro e-ink, c'est juste qu'actuellement, cette techno apporte un confort pour une vraie lecture mais les progrs qu'il reste  faire arrivent (taille, couleur, ...).

----------


## Ragmaxone

en fait j'utilise l'iPhone pour lire et avec GoodReader en mode nocturne a passe super bien quand il fait sombre et je rgle la luminosit assez basse de faon  ce que a soit pas arrache-nyeux, mme en plein jour.
le problme de l'e-ink c'est que pour le moment, ils ont pas le niveau pour faire autre chose que de la lecture  ::(:  et ds qu'il fait sombre on ne peut pas lire (sisi, quand ma femme veut dormir et que je veux lire je suis *oblig* d'teindre  ::calim2:: ) donc pour moi, il faudra soit un combin e-ink/lcd pour tre polyvalent, soit un e-ink super volu (dans les deux cas faudra un sacr bout de temps avant de pouvoir esprer se les payer...).
conclusion : pour le moment un lcd performant me convient trs bien  ::D:  vivement dans deux semaines  ::alerte::

----------


## Kerod

Depuis Orange UK a dmenti les affirmations des dirigeants de Orange France. Donc boulette ou non, Orange s'est ravis...

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Depuis Orange UK a dmenti les affirmations des dirigeants de Orange France. Donc boulette ou non, Orange s'est ravis...


sources ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Depuis Orange UK a dmenti les affirmations des dirigeants de Orange France. Donc boulette ou non, Orange s'est ravis...


Enfin ils ont essay de dmentir, ils ont invoqu une erreur de traduction  ::koi:: 
Ce dmenti semblait donc destin  la presse/blogosphre anglaise, mais cette excuse marche pas en France...

----------


## Skyounet

En fait la communiqu a donne a




> Ces propos ne sont pas le reflet dune quelconque confirmation par Orange de lexistence dune tablette dApple. La personne ayant tenu ces propos a simplement confirm quil tait au courant de spculations autour dun prochain lancement, et quOrange serait enchant de disposer dun tel produit dans ses rayons lorsquil sera disponible.


 ::mouarf:: 

Alors franchement on nous prends vraiment pour des cons hein !

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2010/01...ablette-apple/

----------


## pcaboche

> Ces propos ne sont pas le reflet dune quelconque confirmation par Orange de lexistence dune tablette dApple. La personne ayant tenu ces propos a simplement confirm quil tait au courant de spculations autour dun prochain lancement, et quOrange serait enchant de disposer dun tel produit dans ses rayons lorsquil sera disponible.


_- Regarde Scully ! Ceci renforce mon hypothse selon laquelle il existerait une organisation secrte dont le but serait de cacher l'existence des tablettes au reste du monde afin d'tre les premiers  tirer parti cette technologie venue d'ailleurs dans le but d'asseoir leur pouvoir. Il faut absolument que j'en apprenne plus sur le sujet. Pour cela, je dois rendre une petite visite  mes amis les bandits solitaires.

__ - Oh non Mulder ! Pas encore cette bande de geeks ! Ce sont tous des paranoaques terrs dans leur 3 pices sans fentre et qui voient des complots partout, mme dans des vnements compltement insignifiants. Comment peux-tu leur faire confiance ?

- Parce qu'ils sont notre seul espoir de nous rapprocher de la vrit Scully..._


Quelques instants plus tard, dans le repaire des bandits solitaires :

_

- Mulder, j'ai analys les enregistrements que tu nous as fournis  l'aide de mon algorithme multi-diffrentiel  balayage asynchrone, et voici ce que cela donne :_

 Ces propos ne sont pas le reflet dune quelconque confirmation par Orange de lexistence dune tablette dApple. (pause) 

_- Tu ne remarques rien d'anormal, Mulder ?

- Non, mais je suis sr que toi en revanche, tu as trouv quelque chose d'intressant...

- Gagn ! Si tu augmentes les pitch, supprime les parasites, passe la bande  l'envers et au ralenti, voici ce que tu obtiens:_

 Bien sr! Ils en bnficieront dautant plus facilement quavec la webcam on pourra en effet se transmettre de limage en temps rel. 
_
- Wow ! C'est vraiment du beau travail les gars !

- Merci Mulder !

- Maintenant il ne nous reste plus qu' dcouvrir de quoi il parle. S'agirait-il d'un nouveau mode de transmission de l'information par la pense ? Allez viens Scully, il nous reste de nouveaux mystres  claircir !_



*La suite au prochain pisode...*

----------


## narglix

Peut tre la webcam intgre derrire l'cran  :

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/48...bcam-ecran.htm

----------


## Ragmaxone

> [I]- Regarde Scully !
> *La suite au prochain pisode...*


pourquoi pas crer un fil de discussion avec tes crits ? moi je lirais avec assiduit !




> Peut tre la webcam intgre derrire l'cran  :
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/48...bcam-ecran.htm


a a me plat et a serait une VRAIE innovation ! (et au moins l'iSight serait moins sale  ::aie:: )

----------


## benwit

> (et au moins l'iSight serait moins sale )


enfin, si elle est pas tactile, sinon  ::aie::

----------


## riete

@pcaboche Il n'y aurait pas un certain Marcel Gotlib sur ta photo ? Ton humour me le rappel aussi  ::lol:: 
Merci pour cette note d'humour vraiment 3eme degr.

----------


## Ragmaxone

au tour d'Intel de balancer des infos Apple en avant premire  ::aie:: 
l c'est quand mme bizarre, ils devraient savoir, a fait quand mme un bout de temps qu'ils travaillent ensemble  ::?:  (MacBook Pro Core i5)

----------


## pcaboche

> @pcaboche Il n'y aurait pas un certain Marcel Gotlib sur ta photo ? Ton humour me le rappel aussi
> Merci pour cette note d'humour vraiment 3eme degr.


Non, il n'y a pas Marcel Gotlib sur la photo. Il s'agit de la photo des Bandits Solitaires, personnages rcurrents de la srie. Dans l'pisode suivant, je ferai d'ailleurs rfrence  un autre personnage de la srie...

Je n'ai pas le talent de Gotlib pour le dessin. En vrit, je n'ai jamais su dessiner (au point qu'un jour j'ai affirm en rigolant: "je dessine mieux avec mes pieds qu'avec mes mains". Le pire, c'est que c'est presque vrai...  ::aie:: ).

J'apprcie que tu aimes mon humour. Tout le monde n'apprcie pas mon humour (parfois mordant ou caustique, il m'attire parfois des problmes), que ce soit dans le forum ou dans mon travail...  ::roll:: 




> pcaboche,
> y en a dans ta caboche !





> trop bon j'adore !!!





> pourquoi pas crer un fil de discussion avec tes crits ? moi je lirais avec assiduit !


 la demande gnrale, voici les pisodes 3 et 4 des aventures de nos 2 agents du FBI prfrs... (il aura fallu attendre le weed-end pour que je trouve le temps de les crire).






*
pisode 3 :*

Mulder et Scully dcident de se rendre au sige d'une des socits en lien avec l'affaire des tablettes afin d'y rencontrer son directeur, un certain monsieur Jobs...

Mulder: 
_- Bonjour, agent spcial Mulder, agent spcial Scully, Bureau Fdral d'Investigation, nous souhaiterions vous poser quelques questions  propos des tablettes, monsieur Jobs..._

Jobs:
_- Je n'ai absolument rien  dclarer avant le Consumer Electronics Show de Las Vegas._

Mulder:
_- Pourtant de nombreuses sources  travers le pays parlent de l'apparition de tablettes et votre nom revient rgulirement._

Jobs: 
_- Vous savez, je suis un homme d'affaires extrmement connu, il est donc normal que mon nom soit rgulirement cit dans les mdias. Cependant je n'ai rien  vous dire... sauf ventuellement lors d'un dner avec votre charmante collgue..._

Scully:
_- S'il n'y a que cela pour vous faire plaisir, alors c'est d'accord._

Jobs:
_- Parfait ! Alors disons demain soir dans mes appartements ?_

Scully:
_- Trs bien, rendez-vous demain soir..._




Mulder et Scully prennent cong de Monsieur Jobs.


_- Alors Scully, qu'est-ce que tu penses de ce Monsieur Jobs ? Moi je le trouve louche et plutt suspect

- Au contraire, je trouve qu'il a un certain charisme, pas tonnant qu'il ait aussi bien russi dans les affaires...

- Ta rponse m'tonne quand on connait le scepticisme dont tu fais habituellement preuve... Par ailleurs, qu'est-ce qui t'as pris d'accepter son invitation ? Tu te rends compte que d'agir seule est contraire au rglement ? Ton attitude me laisse perplexe...

- Tiens donc ! Aujourd'hui c'est toi qui me parle du rglement alors que d'habitude tu n'as aucun remord  l'enfreindre ? Et puis cet entretien n'a rien donn. Peut-tre qu'un entretien priv nous permettra de faire avancer l'enqute...

- Si tu veux. En attendant ton entretien, il va nous falloir explorer une autre piste..._




Afin d'en savoir plus, Mulder et Scully dcident d'infiltrer un entrept de la socit de Jobs. L'histoire ne dit pas comment ils ont russi  localiser et djouer la scurit de ce qui est probablement l'un des entrepts les mieux gards aux monde. Toujours est-il qu'ils se retrouvent  dambuler en pleine nuit au milieu de cet entrept, arms de leurs puissantes lampes-torche pas  peine voyantes...

_- Viens voir, Scully, j'ai trouv quelque chose d'intressant...

- Qu'est-ce que c'est ?

- Je crois qu'il s'agit d'un prototype d'un de ces fameuses tablettes dont tout le monde parle. Je vais essayer de la mettre en route... Ca marche ! Et effectivement, elle est equipe d'une webcam.

- Jusque l rien d'extra-ordinaire

- Regarde, Scully ! j'ai russi  lancer une visio-confrence avec Gorge Profonde !

- Gorge Profonde ? Ton contact qui s'est fait assassiner  la fin de la saison 1_ ? (*)
_
- Non. Gorge Profonde, une fille que j'ai rencontre il y a quelques jours sur internet...

- Je ne veux pas en savoir comment...

- Enfin, Scully ! Ca fait 5 saisons que tu rejettes mes avances, il faut bien que je me satisfasse autrement !_

Gorge Profonde (dans le micro de la tablette) : "C'est toi Mulder ? Viens me voir, j'ai t une vilaine extra-terrestre aujourd'hui. Tu dois me capturer et tudier mon corps afin de mener des expriences dessus"

_- Euh... le moment est assez mal choisi, l, GP..._

GP: "Ah je vois, tu n'es pas seul. Hum... mignonne la rouquine ! Ce ne serait pas ta collgue de travail dont tu me parles tout le temps ?"

_- Euh... excuse-moi, je dois te laisser, l..._

GP: "Reviens Mulder ! Il faut encore que tu me montres toutes les positions en usage sur la plante Terre !"

_- Dsol, mais l je rentre dans un tunnel...

- Alors Mulder, c'est  a que tu occupes tes soires ?

- Ce n'est pas du tout ce que tu crois, Scully. J'ai beaucoup de points communs avec elle. Tiens d'ailleurs, en vrit elle s'appelle "Aline", un anagrame du mot "Alien". C'est pas une concidence surprenante, a ?

- Si tu le dis, Mulder. Si tu le dis...

- Bon, euh... t'avais pas un rendez-vous avec monsieur Jobs, toi ? Moi pendant ce temps, je vais faire mon rapport au directeur adjoint Skinner..._


(*) Le nom "Gorge Profonde" fait ici rfrence au nom d'un informateur de Mulder dans la saison 1, ce nom faisait lui-mme rfrence au nom d'un informateur dans l'affaire du Watergate, qui lui-mme faisait rfrence  un film porno trs connu dans les annes 70 (Deep Throat, 1972). La boucle est boucle !

----------


## pcaboche

*Rsum des pisodes prcdents...*

L'agent Scully se montrait sceptique concernant l'existence des tablettes, une mystrieuse organisation nourrit de noirs desseins concernant l'invasion du monde  l'aide de tablettes, Mulder suspecte l'existence d'un complot  l'chelle internationale pour cacher l'existence des tablettes, les Bandits Solitaires arrivent  dcrypter un message cod dans un enregistrement, la fouille d'un entrept secret permet de mettre  jour le prototype d'une de ces fameuses tablettes.

L'interview du directeur de la principale entreprise lie  cette affaire ne rvle aucun indice, mais dbouche sur un entretien priv entre l'agent spcial Scully et le trs nigmatique monsieur Jobs...



*pisode 4 :*

_- Bonjour, agent spcial Scully, veuillez entrer dans mon humble demeure

- Wow... C'est une bien belle maison que vous avez l, monsieur Jobs !

- Merci, mais ce n'est rien compar  la beaut de vos yeux... Dites-moi ce qui vous amne ici.

- En fait, c'est surtout mon collgue qui est obsd par cette histoire de tablettes

- Je vois, il est vrai que cette affaire a fait coul beaucoup d'encre ces derniers temps. Vous savez, je suis un homme d'affaires trs occup, mme si au fond je suis avant tout un cratif, une sorte d'artiste qui aime imaginer de nouvelles choses, jouer de la musique, crer des vidos... je crois d'ailleurs que c'est cela qui a contribu  mon succs. Mais nous serions sans doute plus  l'aise pour parler de ces choses l dans le living room. Laissez-moi vous offrir une coupe de champagne...

_Scully entre dans le salon._

- Et bien monsieur Jobs, on peut dire que question dco, vous avez des gots plutt... exotiques !

- Je vois que vous avez remarqu ce qui me sert de tapis. C'est vritable peau de Lopard des Neiges, une espce trs rare... Peut-tre seriez-vous intresse par ma collection de trophes collects lors de diffrents Safari.  part a, vous reprendrez bien un peu de champagne ?_

La soire continue ainsi sur d'autres platitudes et flagorneries...



Le lendemain, Scully rejoint l'agent Mulder afin de procder au debriefing de la soire...

_- Bonjour Scully... Wow ! Tu es vraiment trs bien habille aujourd'hui ! C'est dans cette tenue que tu as rendu visite  monsieur Jobs ?

- Effectivement. Comme tu te plais souvent  le rpter: "La vrit est tailleur..."

- Bien. coute Scully, plutt que de devoir expliquer au directeur adjoint Skinner pourquoi tu as subitement dcid d'agir seule, je suis all voir nos amis les Bandits Solitaires et il se trouve que ce monsieur Jobs pourrait tre un extraterrestre et que ses inventions seraient inspires de technologies venues d'ailleurs. Cela expliquerait beaucoup de choses, notamment pourquoi je trouvais son attitude si trange...

- Cela expliquerait aussi pourquoi il est aussi bon au lit...

- Quoi Scully ? Tu as pass la nuit avec monsieur Jobs ?

- C'est exact, Mulder. Et il s'est rvl tre dlicieusement charmant et un merveilleux amant... Cependant je refuse de croire  tes histoires de petits hommes verts

- Mais enfin Scully ? Comment peux-tu encore douter de l'existence des aliens alors que tu viens peut-tre de coucher avec une entit extraterrestre ? Qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus ? Qu'il te prsente  ses parents sur la plante Zrglb ? Navr de te dcevoir, mais  mon avis pour lui il s'agissait plus d'une histoire d'un soir...

- Et bien peut-tre que les extraterrestres ont finalement plus de points communs avec les humains qu'on ne veux bien le croire...
_

----------


## Marcos Ickx

*Mise  jour du 18/01/10*

*Apple confirme l'vnement du 27 janvier 2010. Pour prsenter la tablette ? Trs certainement*



Plus d'info : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d86...let-iphone-os/

----------


## Ragmaxone

a fait peinture tout a, a colle bien avec les histoires de tactile qui tournent  ::):  wait'n see... mais wait pas trop quand mme  ::D:

----------


## Pouet_forever

Tout se confirme ! W8'n see !
C'est dommage qu'ils fassent pas des retransmissions en direct des keynotes  ::cry::  (geek  100%  ::aie::  )

----------


## Ragmaxone

quand je pense que certains ressortent le "pfff on sait dj ce qu'il va se passer" , alors qu'en fait y a que des rumeurs et qu'au final (perso) on attend tout frtillant de connatre le fin mot de l'histoire  ::mouarf::

----------


## riete

On a beau critiquer Apple, mais ils ont quand mme l'art de nous tenir en haleine.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*C'est la chose la plus importante que j'ai faite*
*Dclare Steve Jobs au sujet de la iTablet d'Apple, qui devrait tre axe jeu vido*


_This will be the most important thing Ive ever done_ .

C'est en ces termes ( _c'est la chose la plus importante que j'ai jamais faite_ ), que Steve Job a parl  en priv - de la tablette d'Apple.

Et une fois de plus, le buzz tourne  plein, mme s'il ne fait plus aucun doute que l'appareil existe ni qu'il sera prsent le mercredi 27 Janvier prochain.

Pour sa part, le Wall Street Journal rvle qu'Apple a travaill en collaboration avec des dveloppeurs de Electronic Arts pour raliser un jeu qui permettra d'illustrer les capacits de l'appareil lors de cette prsentation.

Il semblerait que la marque  la pomme veuille axer sa stratgie de communication sur les applications ludiques. 

Et que par consquent la iTablet (dont on ne connait toujours pas le nom officielle) se positionnera plus sur le march des consoles portables (PSP, Nintendo DS) que sur celui des smartphones  o Apple rgne en maitre avec son iPhone  ou celui des netbooks  o Apple ne veut pas aller.

Mais il reste bien un redoutable concurrent du Kindle, le e-reader d'Amazon, et de son AppStore trs controvers.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Steve Jobs exagre en disant que c'est la chose la plus importante qu'il ait faite ou qu'au contraire, la tablette d'Apple va frapper un norme coup ?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, la iTablet sera-t-elle un concurrent srieux des PSP et Nintendo DS ?

----------


## Ragmaxone

il parlerait pas plutt de la tablette qu'il a faite en 89  ::aie::  ?

perso j'attends de voir...

----------


## Kerod

Attention, je ne suis pas d'accord un chose : il n'est dit nulle-part qu'elle sera axe jeu et qu'elle fera concurrence au console de jeu. 
Je suis d'accord que les derniers tests ct Developpeur montrent une forte utilisation de jeu sur un nouveau produit Apple mais en aucun cas a veut que Apple va sortir SA console de jeu.

Je serai plus partant pour dire qu'Apple va sortir un nouveau produit et qu'ils ont fait des efforts pour qu'elle soit axe multimdia.

----------


## Pouet_forever

Hmm je ne dirais qu'une chose : W8'n see  ::aie:: 

Je pense que Apple ira vers les jeux vidos, mais je ne pense pas que la tablette soit faite uniquement pour a. On voit bien l'engouement d'Apple par rapport aux jeux vidos avec l'iPod Touch. RDV mercredi  ::ccool::

----------


## dlewin

> Pensez-vous que Steve Jobs exagre en disant que c'est la chose la plus importante qu'il ait faite ou qu'au contraire, la tablette d'Apple va frapper un norme coup ?


si tu demande  chacun d'apporter une opinion, pour moi cela se scinde en :

pour comparer il faudrait dj connaitre le produit qui sortira aprs la tablette pour dire ce qui est le plus important avec celui d'avant : l'i-phone. D'ailleurs j'aimerai que l'on dfinisse "_important_", car c'est trs relatif selon chacun. Dans l'absolu et donc sans tenir compte de ces 2 points je dirai que c'est le dbut de l're tactile portable et c'est top !.ensuite oui la tablette va faire parler d'elle : sans savoir qu'Apple allait sortir ce produit je l'attendais dj impatiemment, alors en plus la prsentation donne envie c'est sur; connaissant la qualit de design dont "la pomme " est capable a promet.
Il apparait vident que c'est aussi un argument commercial.




> D'aprs vous, la iTablet sera-t-elle un concurrent srieux des PSP et Nintendo DS ?


Autant je suis favorable  une tablette, autant le ct accs jeux ne m'intressera pas plus, surtout si l'on prte attention au rumeurs sur le prix ventuel entre 800 et 1000.

----------


## robert_trudel

moins que la tablette cote au tour de 100euro je vois vraiment pas comment elle pourrait concurencer la ds et psp

le prix joue trs gros dans une console portative

----------


## Zartan

Je verrai plus Apple se positionner pour concurrencer la Wii que les autres consoles.

Mais c'est d'un netbook qu'il s'agit, pas d'une console non ?

----------


## robert_trudel

> Je verrai plus Apple se positionner pour concurrencer la Wii que les autres consoles.
> 
> Mais c'est d'un netbook qu'il s'agit, pas d'une console non ?


concurrence le no 1 et de loin... a va tre dur...

----------


## tbassetto

> concurrence le no 1 et de loin... a va tre dur...


Autant je ne crois pas non plus  un produit se positionnant comme console de jeux, autant je souhaites rappeler qu'il y avait le mme genre de scepticisme pour l'iPhone. Apple dbarquait dans le monde de la tlphonie et depuis a fait trembler (ou au moins a fait bouger le cul) aux autres grand comme HTC, Nokia, RIM, etc. qui taient l depuis longtemps :o

----------


## Skyounet

Non mais si les rumeurs concernant le prix sont vraies, 1000 la console a fait rudement cher.

----------


## Aspartame

prix possible tablette apple = 900  pour 1kg
prix tablette chocolat seuprieur = 3  pour 200g

geek ou gourmand ?

----------


## Traroth2

J'avoue ressentir une vague curiosit, mais il est peu probable que je l'achte.

----------


## nirgal76

> C'est en ces termes ( _c'est la chose la plus importante que j'ai jamais faite_ ), que Steve Job a parl  en priv - de la tablette d'Apple.
> 
>  Pensez-vous que Steve Jobs exagre en disant que c'est la chose la plus importante qu'il ait faite ou qu'au contraire, la tablette d'Apple va frapper un norme coup ?
>  D'aprs vous, la iTablet sera-t-elle un concurrent srieux des PSP et Nintendo DS ?


a me fait un peu penser  tous ces acteurs qui,  chaque sortie d'un de leur film nous raconte que c'est leur meilleur film, qu'ils n'ont jamais pris autant plaisir et  en faire un etc... c'est du langage de promo et de communiquant qui finit franchement par devenir ridicule et par lasser  ::roll::

----------


## Pouet_forever

Mme si ce n'est pas la merveille attendue, il faut quand mme avouer que Apple  une certaine habilet  faire saliver ses utilisateurs/fans.
Microsoft ne peut pas en dire autant  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> _c'est la chose la plus importante que j'ai jamais faite_


Ce sont ses 4 enfants qui vont tre contents...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FailMan

> J'avoue ressentir une vague curiosit, mais il est peu probable que je l'achte.


Moi non plus, sauf si elle apporte vraiment un plus *OBJECTIF* par rapport aux autres  ::aie:: 




> Mme si ce n'est pas la merveille attendue, il faut quand mme avouer que Apple  une certaine habilet  faire saliver ses utilisateurs/fans.
> Microsoft ne peut pas en dire autant


C'est normal, c'est la seule chose qui savent faire. (en excluant iPod et iPhone)




> moins que la tablette cote au tour de 100euro je vois vraiment pas comment elle pourrait concurencer la ds et psp
> 
> le prix joue trs gros dans une console portative


 ::ccool::  Apple ? Un produit un tant soit peu technologique,  100  ::aie::  je serai plus d'avis de rajouter un zro derrire  :;):  Suffit de voir les prix de la PSP,  initialement  250, elle est passe  199 puis 169 et dans certains magasins, on peux les taper  149.




> Je verrai plus Apple se positionner pour concurrencer la Wii que les autres consoles.
> 
> Mais c'est d'un netbook qu'il s'agit, pas d'une console non ?


Il s'agit d'une tablette tactile, un peu dans le sens Archos 7  :;): 
Donc en aucun cas d'une console de jeu.

----------


## kuranes

> Il s'agit d'une tablette tactile, un peu dans le sens Archos 7 
> Donc en aucun cas d'une console de jeu.


Si, elle peut concurrencer la wii sur le terrain des graphismes, je pense  ::aie::

----------


## jpv74

```

```

Fidle  la stratgie d'Apple, OUI la (ou les) premires configurations seront chres avec une marge envie par la concurrence, du haut de gamme "grand-public" (trs grande srie)  et des fonctions "a minima" pour que le produit soit bien diffrenci de tout ce qui existe dj  ou pourrait exister dans un produit concurrent cr  la va vite en rponse  ce lancement : Il y aura beaucoup de dus du premier jour !

Ce devrait tre prioritairement le march de l'dition qui serait mis en avant (et un de plus totalement chamboul)  avec toute la logistique associe  drive et analogue aux iTunes-store et  App-Store (bien-sr aussi compatibles).

Au sein de ce nouveau march, le LA devrait tre mis sur l'enseignement (dj abord au niveau des tudiants) en mettant en avant celui des scolaires (que refuserait-on  nos chers bambins ?)  tout en soulignant combien cela serait rentable : le cartable se limiterait  la tablette, non ?

Certes, gographiquement, la premire cible est le march amricain (cible "pilote"  envahir par tous les moyens et sans se disperser)  avant d'internationaliser vers l'Europe  et au-del.

Apple devrait, comme d'habitude, faire semblant d'ignorer les autres cibles (sauf la presse)  jusqu' dcouvrir non seulement qu'elles existent  mais que le produit les a dj envahis dans les faits (tel que l'iPhone comme console de jeu).

Indirectement, ce serait aussi une nouvelle dmonstration vis  vis des entreprises  de ce qu'elles pourraient faire sur leurs propres marchs avec de tels produits.


Ceci n'est qu'une rflexion personnelle (du bon sens ?)  
Dans trois heures  nous aurons une rponse   toutes les rumeurs.

----------


## Skyounet

Interview de la tablette sur LeMonde : http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...ens_id=1256109

----------


## Pouet_forever

Et voil plus aucun doute !
La nouvelle tablette s'appelle : iPad !

----------


## Skyounet

Wah un gros iPhone. Avec encore un forfait pour l'utiliser...

----------


## Skyounet

C'est marrant l'action Apple a perdu 3% aprs l'annonce  ::aie::  ( 10h on tait  206 l on est  199)

----------


## benwit

Des images en live ici :

http://live.gdgt.com/2010/01/27/live...vent-coverage/

----------


## Pouet_forever

> Avec encore un forfait pour l'utiliser...


Non apparemment yen a pas :p

----------


## Skyounet

> Non apparemment yen a pas :p


Ben c'est un peu comme les notebooks je pense, ce sera sponsori via un cl 3G.

Je vois pas trop l'utilit du truc en fait. Avec un vrai OS genre MacOS a aurait pu servir mais avec un OS bas sur celui de l'iPhone je comprends pas trop...

Tu es cens te servir de a o ?

----------


## Pouet_forever

Faut pas voir l'aspect 'personnel', mais plutt l'aspect professionnel. Dans le monde professionnel a peut tre un outil vraiment intressant  :;): 
Pour l'usage personnel, je vois pas trop, le jeu peut-tre ?

Blague  part : L'action Apple chute violemment  ::aie::

----------


## benwit

> Dans le monde professionnel a peut tre un outil vraiment intressant


A quel usage penses tu ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Faut pas voir l'aspect 'personnel', mais plutt l'aspect professionnel. Dans le monde professionnel a peut tre un outil vraiment intressant


Et comment vu que tu encore reli  l'AppStore ? Y'a des applis pro l dessus ?  ::aie:: 

Ben je suis du.

----------


## Pouet_forever

Bah pour l'instant yen a pas mais je pense qu'a plus long terme il y aura des applications spcifiques  ::): 
C'est mon point de vue, aprs je me trompe peut-tre  ::aie::

----------


## Pouet_forever

Ils viennent de prsenter iWork, c'est dj un premier pas  :;): 

H bien il y a aussi une version 3G  ::): 

500$ ! C'est un prix vraiment raisonnable  ::ccool::

----------


## tbassetto

Je suis du dans l'ensemble mais peut-tre que je ne fais pas partie du public cible.

Toujours pas de multi-tches ? Pas d'utilisation de l'achat de lala.com pour un iTunes mobile ?

Concernant les ebooks le Kindle a l'avantage d'avoir un cran qui ne fatigue pas les yeux (du moins comme un vrai livre) alors que pour l'iPad... Grande question  ::|:

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 27.01.2010*
*Steve Jobs dvoile sa tablette iPad, qui sera vendue ds 499 $ (375 euros) dans deux mois*

Ca y est, il l'a fait ! Steve Jobs a officiellement prsent au monde son si attendu tablet PC, qui s'appelle finalement l'iPad.

C'est donc lors du keynote de cet aprs-midi (19 heures, heure franaise) que le PDG d'Apple a dvoil l'appareil qui a gnr le plus de rumeurs ces derniers mois.

La tablette se prsente comme un iPod Touch gant avec son cran LCD de 9.7 pouces (rtro-clair par des LEDS et compatible HD -720p-).

D'un design trs simple et pur, elle est trs fine (1 centimtre d'paisseur pour un poids de 680 grammes) et ne comporte aucune orientation. Il n'y a ni de haut, ni de bas. Elle embarque une puce Apple A4  1Ghz et de 16  64 Go de mmoire flash et peut se connecter en Wi-Fi ou en 3G selon les modles. GPS Autonomie annonce de 10 heures (1 mois en veille)

Celle que certains qualifient dj d' "iPhone gant" est compatible avec les 140.000 applications du smartphone, mais pas seulement. Ses dimensions gnreuses offrent une excellente lisibilit, aussi les livres et journaux sont de la partie (en couleur) au travers de diverses applications comme iBook ou New York Times.

Les "classiques" s'y retrouvent galement : Google Maps, calendrier, lectures des photos, iTunes, YouTube, etc...

D'autre part, l'cran est intgralement multitouch.

Alors qu'elle tait attendue  des prix avoisinant les 1000 dollars, l'iPad restera plus chre qu'un netbook mais ne cotera que 499 dollars (375 euros) dans sa version standard. Il faudra nanmoins dbourser 829 dollars (625 euros) pour s'offrir une tablette quipe de la 3G et de 64Go. A ce prix, il faudra ajouter celui de l'abonnement, qui n'est pas encore connu.

Seul point faible de l'appareil : il ne dispose ni d'appareil photo, ni de webcam.

Sa commercialisation dbutera dans deux mois pour le monde entier, et dans trois mois pour sa version 3G internationale (avec puce dbloque fonctionnant avec n'importe quel oprateur).

Source : La vido de la prsentation officielle  San Francisco ce 27 janvier (coutez les cris admiratifs de l'assistance) :



Vido de prsentation officielle d'iPad (mise en ligne il y a quelques minutes sur le site d'Apple) :



 ::fleche::  Maintenant qu'elle "existe", que pensez-vous de la tablette d'Apple ?

 ::fleche::  Comptez-vous vous l'offrir, ou bien trouvez-vous votre netbook et votre smartphone suffisants ?

----------


## mteirek_m

je ne suis pas un fun d'apple,
Mais la j'avoue, qu'apple vient de frapper un grand coup.

Ipad represente un veritable besoin, tellement evident, une fois qu'on l'a decouvert, qu'on se demande comment on a vecu jusqu'a maintenant sans Ipad.

C'est impressionant.

----------


## jpv74

... mais, personnellement, j'attendrai la seconde ou la 3me gnration.

La cible n'est pas un groupuscule de "geeks", mais des utilisateurs grand-public (qui ignorent les concepts du type multi-tches ou autres) : 
* un outil tout simple d'emploi adapt  tous les besoins de 80% des utilisateurs*  _(de 7  77 ans)_.

Ce n'est pas un outil en plus,  mais un produit ergonomique et convivial *qui se substitue*(ra)  beaucoup d'autres (qui le sont moins et dont le cumul est bien plus onreux).

OUI, les versions ultrieures apporteront des fonctionnalits dont certains dnoncent dj l'absence. 

OUI, c'est un mobile, mais pas de ceux de poche que l'on dgaine d'un geste dans la rue au moindre "dring" ou  la moindre opportunit de "click" 
 celui-l, il faut se poser pour le sortir de sa sacoche, aussi lger soit-il : *un autre type d'usage*.

NON, ce n'est pas une station de travail comparable aux ordinateurs de bureau ou portables : 
C'est votre "HUB MEDIA" : toutes les informations du monde dans le poids  d'un livre de poche ou d'une revue au format A4 
 et le moyen ergonomique personnel de les enrichir et de communiquer.

*NB:* C'est l'usage qui suffit  l'immense majorit des utilisateurs de PC  en plus convivial et ergonomique.


Il est clair que beaucoup de ngociations sont encore "en cours" ou  venir 
 et que Steeve Jobs aurait prfr mener  son terme avant ce "spcial event"  pour encore moins parler des spcifications techniques  et encore plus dmontrer les nouveaux domaines d'application ainsi ouverts.

iPapy (de mon coin)

----------


## kOrt3x

Les prix est vraiment raisonnable pour une fois, Apple a assur.
On va bien voir s'il va faire un un grand BOOM comme les iPod.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah pour ma part je dois dire que apple m'epates sur ce coup dj par le prix bien moins cher que ce que je pensasi puis par le produit en lui-mme qui est assez patant il runnit pas mal de  produits divers en un produit qui ne sera pas  considrer comme un outil ultra-portable(la taille de 24cm ne s'y prete pas trop...)mais qui peut etre emport partout sans problme.

----------


## kuranes

Mmm... Pas terrible. Beaucoup de bruit pour rien.

Pas de multitache, par exemple ? Donc impossible de surfer en coutant de la musique.

Pas de support du flash ?

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2010/01/28/hui...par-lipad.html

----------


## Bart-Rennes

> je ne suis pas un fun d'apple,
> Mais la j'avoue, qu'apple vient de frapper un grand coup.
> 
> Ipad represente un veritable besoin, tellement evident, une fois qu'on l'a decouvert, qu'on se demande comment on a vecu jusqu'a maintenant sans Ipad.
> 
> C'est impressionant.


+1  ::ccool:: 
Franchement je ne comprends pas que Microsoft ne soit toujours pas en mesure d'effectuer des prsentations/vido aussi vendeur qu'Apple...
Je crois sincrement que c'est le produit qui va me faire acheter de l'Apple.

----------


## vintz72

375 euros ? M'tonnerait. Je parierais plutt sur 449 euros, mais bon, a reste assez raisonnable tout de mme, surtout pour un produit Apple. Bravo  eux, je pense que c'est ce qui va faire du produit un succs.  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

> 375 euros ? M'tonnerait. Je parierais plutt sur 449 euros, mais bon, a reste assez raisonnable tout de mme, surtout pour un produit Apple. Bravo  eux, je pense que c'est ce qui va faire du produit un succs.


499$ pour la version de base, donc 499 en France.

Ben perso j'ai un peu de mal  voir l'intrt de ce truc. J'ai dj un netbook pour surfer tranquille chez moi, un laptop pour bosser sur un plus grand cran et effectuer des traitements lourds, et un serveur pour le reste.

Je ne vois pas trop l'intrt d'acqurir un produit qui cote plus cher qu'un netbook et qui fait sensiblement moins. Autant l'iPhone m'avait vraiment pat car c'tait rvolutionnaire, autant l, a me laisse sur ma faim, un peu une impression de "dj-vu".

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Mmm... Pas terrible. Beaucoup de bruit pour rien.
> 
> Pas de multitache, par exemple ? Donc impossible de surfer en coutant de la musique.


??? il y a du multi-tches sur iPhone et iPod Touch, c'est juste qu'on ne peut pas le grer sois-mme.

bien sr qu'on peut couter de la musique et faire autre chose...  ::):

----------


## kuranes

> ??? il y a du multi-tches sur iPhone et iPod Touch, c'est juste qu'on ne peut pas le grer sois-mme.
> 
> bien sr qu'on peut couter de la musique et faire autre chose...


C'est nouveau a, je n'tais pas au courant... Et ouvrir deux documents de type diffrent en mme temps, c'est possible ?

EDIT : exemple simple, peut on faire du dessin tout en laissant un navigateur ouvert avec Deezer ?

----------


## IDontLikeYou

Vraiment surpris par le prix, je pourrais sauter le pas contrairement au kindle...

----------


## BakaOnigiri

> C'est nouveau a, je n'tais pas au courant... Et ouvrir deux documents de type diffrent en mme temps, c'est possible ?
> 
> EDIT : exemple simple, peut on faire du dessin tout en laissant un navigateur ouvert avec Deezer ?


Sachant que Deezer est en flash, il ne passe pas sur iphone / ipad.

Par contre couter sa musique dans itunes sur iphone / ipad et aller sur internet avec safari fonctionne trs bien.

iTunes sur iphone / ipad est la seule exception de multi-tche.

----------


## FailMan

> C'est nouveau a, je n'tais pas au courant... Et ouvrir deux documents de type diffrent en mme temps, c'est possible ?
> 
> EDIT : exemple simple, peut on faire du dessin tout en laissant un navigateur ouvert avec Deezer ?


Pas sr, ton Safari ne sera pas capable d'afficher Deezer, donc tu auras une appli venant de l'AppStore,  3,99 te permettant d'aller sur Deezer, mais comme pour dessiner tu auras besoin de Paint  5,49, cela fait deux applis non-natives en mme temps, donc pas possible  ::haha::  (mauvaise langue inside)

----------


## kuranes

> Sachant que Deezer est en flash, il ne passe pas sur iphone / ipad.
> 
> Par contre couter sa musique dans itunes sur iphone / ipad et aller sur internet avec safari fonctionne trs bien.
> 
> iTunes sur iphone / ipad est la seule exception de multi-tche.


Je me trompe peut tre, mais peut on couter de la musique qu'on ne possde pas, sur itunes ? A la faon de deezer, quoi...

----------


## BakaOnigiri

> Je me trompe peut tre, mais peut on couter de la musique qu'on ne possde pas, sur itunes ? A la faon de deezer, quoi...


Pas que je sache, je sais que itunes pour mac / windows sais lire des stream, mais la version iphone ne le fait pas ( vrifier), c'est pour  qu'il existe plusieurs applications pour la lecture de streams.

C'est vraiment dommage.

----------


## tontonnux

> Je me trompe peut tre, mais peut on couter de la musique qu'on ne possde pas, sur itunes ? A la faon de deezer, quoi...


Je suis pas expert iPhone, mais je sais qu'il y a spotify dessus.
Par contre, il n'est effectivement pas possible d'couter sa musique sur spotify en faisant autre chose avec son tlphone.

C'est la principale diffrence entre les versions iPhone et Android de l'application spotify justement.

En gros (et corrigez moi si je me trompe) le "multitache" de l'iPhone se limite  l'application musique intgre par apple d'origine. Toute autre application installe depuis l'appStore ne peut fonctionner en multitache.

Et  mon avis, si les utilisateurs iPhone russissent  s'accommoder de cet tat de fait (moi je pourrais pas perso) dans le cadre de la tablette, a me semble beaucoup plus problmatique...

----------


## Ragmaxone

> C'est nouveau a, je n'tais pas au courant... Et ouvrir deux documents de type diffrent en mme temps, c'est possible ?
> 
> EDIT : exemple simple, peut on faire du dessin tout en laissant un navigateur ouvert avec Deezer ?


t'as pas lu ma phrase  l'endroit  ::):  je dis que le multi-tche est l, mais qu'on a pas moyen de le contrler, donc est possible uniquement ce qui est prvu par Apple : iTunes en fond (et certaines autres app "natives")
sinon oui le gros "manque" est de ne pas pouvoir switcher entre les applis sans les arrter  ::(: 




> Sachant que Deezer est en flash, il ne passe pas sur iphone / ipad.
> 
> Par contre couter sa musique dans itunes sur iphone / ipad et aller sur internet avec safari fonctionne trs bien.
> 
> iTunes sur iphone / ipad est la seule exception de multi-tche.


on peut faire ce qu'on veut pendant qu'on utilise iTunes tant que l'appli elle mme ne coupe pas iTunes (par exemple certains jeux le font)




> Je me trompe peut tre, mais peut on couter de la musique qu'on ne possde pas, sur itunes ? A la faon de deezer, quoi...


tu peux "voler/receler" de la musique sur ton ordi (c'est de la musique que tu ne possdes pas), l'importer dans iTunes et synchroniser... par contre c'est illgal.
pour les sites de streaming je sais pas s'il y a autre chose que du flash donc c'est pas possible sur iTruc.

aprs on peut dbrider la machine et installer un logiciel qui permet de garder les appli en tche de fond... mais pour avoir tester je peux dire que suivant l'appli, la batterie descend  une vitesse fulgurante!
rien n'a t dit sur le multi-tche pour l'iPad donc a reste  voir (peut-tre une volution prochaine de l'OS, puisque c'est juste une limitation logicielle)
mais bien sr, il faudrait aussi que le contenu soit conu pour a  ::):

----------


## FailMan

> peut-tre une volution prochaine de l'OS, puisque c'est juste une limitation logicielle


Payante, bien videmment  ::furieux::   ::haha:: 

Encore sur un tlphone ou baladeur, c'est comprhensible l'absence de multi-tche (et encore  ::?: ) mais sur une tablette tactile qui est cense remplacer quelque peu un netbook, c'est franchement rdhibitoire.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Je suis pas expert iPhone, mais je sais qu'il y a spotify dessus.
> Par contre, il n'est effectivement pas possible d'couter sa musique sur spotify en faisant autre chose avec son tlphone.
> 
> C'est la principale diffrence entre les versions iPhone et Android de l'application spotify justement.
> 
> En gros (et corrigez moi si je me trompe) le "multitache" de l'iPhone se limite  l'application musique intgre par apple d'origine. Toute autre application installe depuis l'appStore ne peut fonctionner en multitache.
> 
> Et  mon avis, si les utilisateurs iPhone russissent  s'accommoder de cet tat de fait (moi je pourrais pas perso) dans le cadre de la tablette, a me semble beaucoup plus problmatique...


franchement si c'est bien gr, on peut faire un switch entre applis assez fluide sans avoir besoin du multi-tches. aprs le seul truc qu'on peut vouloir faire en mme temps qu'autre chose, c'est la musique... et c'est dj prvu  ::):  mais que dans iTunes  ::(:  (perso a me suffit, j'aime pas les solutions de stream, c'est du gaspillage de bande passante)
pour les notifications, mme sans push, a se fait (Mail le fait en tout cas) il suffit de bien faire son appli... du coup on peut rester co sur son chat prfr (Safari reste en veil si une page est ouverte, je l'ai constat avec Backgrounder)

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Payante, bien videmment  
> 
> Encore sur un tlphone ou baladeur, c'est comprhensible l'absence de multi-tche (et encore ) mais sur une tablette tactile qui est cense remplacer quelque peu un netbook, c'est franchement rdhibitoire.


je vois pas pourquoi la mise  jour serait payante  ::koi::  aucune mj sur iPhone OS ne l'a t, pourquoi ils commenceraient maintenant ?

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> je vois pas pourquoi la mise  jour serait payante  aucune mj sur iPhone OS ne l'a t, pourquoi ils commenceraient maintenant ?


Parce que ce n'est pas un tlphone. 

Et Apple fait payer les mises  jour pour le iPod Touch. Donc, pourquoi pas pour l'iPad.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Parce que ce n'est pas un tlphone. 
> 
> Et Apple fait payer les mises  jour pour le iPod Touch. Donc, pourquoi pas pour l'iPad.


autant pour moi, je savais pas pour les iPod Touch  ::?:  a c'est pas bien!

----------


## FailMan

Mouais, je reste sceptique, le concept est intressant, aprs faut voir en pratique ce que a vaut, parce que 500 pour un ersatz de netbook et seulement 16 Go, a fait un peu chros. J'ai hte de voir un de mes potes l'acheter pour le tester  ::D:

----------


## befalimpertinent

> *Seul* point faible de l'appareil


Bizarre j'en trouve beaucoup plus:
- pas de multitche  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 
- pas de flash  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
- faible connectique (pas de HDMI, besoin d'un adaptateur pour de l'USB)  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
- Veut concurrencer les e-book mais le systme de rtroclairage LCD compar au systme  encre lectronique n'offre pas le mme confort visuel  ::aie:: 
- Systme ferm bas uniquement sur L'App Store vous y voyez un avantage, moi plutt un inconvnient.  ::aie:: 
- 200 $ pour passer d'un 16 Go  un 64 Go !!!  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 

- Et donc vous le soulignez pas de WebCam  ::aie::   ::aie:: 


Je pense qu'il aurait d la sortir  1000$ mais corriger ces points l. Et l a aurrait t un objet utile et intrressant. Donc attondons la version 2.0
(La seule chose de vraiment convaincante est son autonomie annonce de 10h,  vrifier)

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Mouais, je reste sceptique, le concept est intressant, aprs faut voir en pratique ce que a vaut, parce que 500 pour un ersatz de netbook, a fait un peu chros. J'ai hte de voir un de mes potes l'acheter pour le tester


compltement pareil, c'est prometteur, mais j'attends de voir du concret.
sauf peut-tre pour le dernier point, a m'tonnerait que quelqu'un l'achte autour de moi  ::aie::  faudra je me fies aux commentaires des gens que je connais pas  ::?:

----------


## tontonnux

> ...aprs le seul truc qu'on peut vouloir faire en mme temps qu'autre chose, c'est la musique... et c'est dj prvu  mais que dans iTunes  ...


Sauf que moi par exemple, mme si j'avais un iPhone, c'est spotify que j'utiliserai tout le temps pour la musique... et l a ne marche plus.




> ...perso a me suffit, j'aime pas les solutions de stream, c'est du gaspillage de bande passante...


Pas spotify justement, puisque sur iPhone la synchro ne se fait que via wifi.




> pour les notifications, mme sans push, a se fait (Mail le fait en tout cas) il suffit de bien faire son appli...


Peut-tre...  voir, je me pose la question d'une application qui n'aurait comme seule utilit de tourner en tche de fond pour surveiller tel ou tel service... je ne sais pas si c'est faisable avec iPhone... quelqu'un  la rponse ?

----------


## Traroth2

> Parce que ce n'est pas un tlphone. 
> 
> Et Apple fait payer les mises  jour pour le iPod Touch. Donc, pourquoi pas pour l'iPad.


Ah bon ? J'ignorais a. Une raison supplmentaire de ne pas acheter Apple, donc...

----------


## Pouet_forever

A mes connaissances, 1 n'est pas gal  1$  ::aie:: 

Je pense que le flash, l'appareil photo et compagnie ne servent pas  grand chose ... ce n'est pas l'optique de l'appareil  ::):

----------


## FailMan

> A mes connaissances, 1 n'est pas gal  1$


Va sur l'Apple Store France et l'Apple Store amricain. Les prix sont _grosso merdo_ les mmes, en euros comme en dollars pour ce qui est des baladeurs. Et encore, les diffrences de prix dollars/euros sont trop faibles par rapport au taux de change  ::ccool::

----------


## bombseb

> Ipad represente un veritable besoin, tellement evident, une fois qu'on l'a decouvert, qu'on se demande comment on a vecu jusqu'a maintenant sans Ipad.


ahahahah oui moi aussi je me demande comment j'ai fait pour vivre sans un gadget comme ca....
on devrais mme donner le prix nobel  Steve Jobs pour ca  ::aie:: 

faut arretter, c'est qu'un gadget de plus pour des gens qui s'inventent des besoins pour trouver une bonne excuse pour dpenser leur thune, rien de plus

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Bizarre j'en trouve beaucoup plus:
> - faible connectique (pas de HDMI, besoin d'un adaptateur pour de l'USB)  
> - Veut concurrencer les e-book mais le systme de rtroclairage LCD compar au systme  encre lectronique n'offre pas le mme confort visuel 
> - Systme ferm bas uniquement sur L'App Store vous y voyez un avantage, moi plutt un inconvnient.


bon les autres points ok, mais l... HDMI??? je prfre le principe de l'adaptateur plutt que d'avoir 15 entres... mme si faut dbourser 15/20, au moins on a le choix (beaucoup de gens s'en tapent compltement du HDMI...)
le coup de l'cran... pourquoi implmenter iWork si c'est pour concurrencer les e-books??? on peut aller sur le net avec un e-book?
et le systme ferm c'est contestable... c'est vrai que c'est casse bonbon de devoir passer par l mais en mme temps c'est plus simple, pas de prise de tte  installer "n'importe quoi." (dans le sens, appli boiteuse... ok y a plein de crottes sur l'AppStore, mais au moins c'est des crottes "propres")

donc oui au final le seul point vraiment gnant  100% c'est l'APN/webcam parce que c'est vraiment pratique (y a toujours les modules APN 5Mpix que Apple  command... on les a toujours pas vus ceux l  :;): )

----------


## kuranes

Pour rsumer, attendons la tablette courrier de microsoft  :;):

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Pas spotify justement, puisque sur iPhone la synchro ne se fait que via wifi.
> Peut-tre...  voir, je me pose la question d'une application qui n'aurait comme seule utilit de tourner en tche de fond pour surveiller tel ou tel service... je ne sais pas si c'est faisable avec iPhone... quelqu'un  la rponse ?


tu parles de synchro, a veut dire que tu as les media en dur sur ton terminal??? si oui c'est pas trop lgal me semble-t-il...
pour ce qui est de surveiller les services me semble que c'est possible, aprs faudrait avoir confirmation ou un appli qui le fait... (FB par exemple?)



> A mes connaissances, 1 n'est pas gal  1$ 
> Je pense que le flash, l'appareil photo et compagnie ne servent pas  grand chose ... ce n'est pas l'optique de l'appareil


l'appareil photo est pratique pour la visio et pour partager l'instant prsent (chose vraiment trs  la mode...)
le flash on s'en passe facilement...
la compagnie c'est bon pour le moral... (enfin a dpend laquelle  ::aie:: )




> Va sur l'Apple Store France et l'Apple Store amricain. Les prix sont _grosso merdo_ les mmes, en euros comme en dollars pour ce qui est des baladeurs.


aux US les prix sont HT, en FR c'est TTC.




> ahahahah oui moi aussi je me demande comment j'ai fait pour vivre sans un gadget comme ca....
> on devrais mme donner le prix nobel  Steve Jobs pour ca 
> 
> faut arretter, c'est qu'un gadget de plus pour des gens qui s'inventent des besoins pour trouver une bonne excuse pour dpenser leur thune, rien de plus


ben  ce compte l pourquoi les smartphones existent? pourquoi les montres bracelet existent? pourquoi les gps de voiture existent? pourquoi "tous" les tlphones portables lisent les MP3? et surtout pourquoi ils ont tous un "HP" en bois pour couter la musique  fond dans la rue? pourquoi les tls HD existent? pourquoi ils nous sortent des tl 3D? pourquoi les tlphones implmentent le rappel automatique? pourquoi on a des souris sans fil? pourquoi on utilise des voitures personnelles plutt que d'utiliser UNIQUEMENT les transports en commun?...
le terme "gadget" est relatif  la situation... perso a me permettrait de me sparer de mon laptop, parce que je n'utilise pas toutes les capacits de celui ci, juste parce que j'ai besoin de quelque chose de mobile.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Pour rsumer, attendons la tablette courrier de microsoft


ou pas  ::aie:: 

mais a pourrait tre un bon stimulant pour la pomme, et a  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

> aux US les prix sont HT, en FR c'est TTC.


Oui, mais a ne suffit pas  faire en sorte que les taux de conversions soient valides  :;): 
*EDIT* aprs test, les prix ne changent pas, un iPod Shuffle annonc  99$ reste au prix de 99$ mme au moment de saisir les moyens de paiement. Les prix sont peut-tre taxes comprises mme si je me souviens qu'aux USA, y'a le _Income Tax_ qui se rajoute systmatiquement, c'est peut-tre pas le cas sur le net  ::?: 



> juste parce que j'ai besoin de quelque chose de mobile.


9,7 pouces, autant prendre un netbook, ils en font en 9 comme en 10 pouces  :;): 
C'est moins cher, et bien plus ouvert que l'iPad.

Aprs faudra vraiment voir ce que valent les innovations de cette tablette.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Oui, mais a ne suffit pas  faire en sorte que les taux de conversions soient valides 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 centimtres de diagonale, c'est dur d'tre mobile, a fait quand mme 9,4 pouces, autant prendre un netbook, ils en font en 9 comme en 10 pouces


oui y a toujours une diffrence, mais beaucoup moins grande (pas 1=1$) et l'Europe est moins dans la mouise que les US  ::mouarf::  alors ils sont obligs de baisser les prix l bas  ::ptdr:: 

sinon pour les netbook, non merci, je prfre un gros iPhone parce que les seuls qui valent le coup sont au mme prix (sinon presque) et n'ont pas le confort d'une tablette tactile de chez Apple... et surtout j'ai pas besoin d'avoir un OS 100% standard, l'iPad OS me suffit amplement  ::):  (et c'est pareil pour 90% de la clientle vise  :;): )

----------


## FailMan

Moi non plus j'ai pas besoin de l'OS standard, et je serai prt  payer plus cher que quelque chose de plus ouvert et / ou performant, mais il faut vraiment que a apporte des innovations certaines et que a ne soit pas brid par des restrictions  la noc  :;): 

Wait and see, me ferai un avis quand je l'aurai dfinitivement test  ::): 




> *EDIT* aprs test, les prix ne changent pas, un iPod Shuffle annonc  99$ reste au prix de 99$ mme au moment de saisir les moyens de paiement. Les prix sont peut-tre taxes comprises mme si je me souviens qu'aux USA, y'a le _Income Tax_ qui se rajoute systmatiquement, c'est peut-tre pas le cas sur le net

----------


## tontonnux

> tu parles de synchro, a veut dire que tu as les media en dur sur ton terminal??? si oui c'est pas trop lgal me semble-t-il...


Exact, tu as bien les "mdias en dur sur ton terminal" ! Et pourtant.... c'est parfaitement lgal :-D ! C'est justement le Mga Ultra Gnial point fort de cette application !
Tu synchronise tes playlistes via wifi sur ton terminal et tu les coute autant que tu veux en mode deconnect !!! (oui, mme sous le mtro ^^)

Pour tre prcis, tu ne stock pas des .mp3 (plutt des .ogg en fait pour le coup) sur ton mobile, mais les morceaux se retrouvent dans une espce de gros cache et sont donc lisibles par spotify directement depuis ton mobile.

Je prcise (je ne l'ai pas fais avant) que c'est uniquement pour les offres premium (9,90e / mois).

C'tait Tontonnux, champion du monde du hors sujet :-P

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Exact, tu as bien les "mdias en dur sur ton terminal" ! Et pourtant.... c'est parfaitement lgal :-D ! C'est justement le Mga Ultra Gnial point fort de cette application !
> Tu synchronise tes playlistes via wifi sur ton terminal et tu les coute autant que tu veux en mode deconnect !!! (oui, mme sous le mtro ^^)
> 
> Pour tre prcis, tu ne stock pas des .mp3 (plutt des .ogg en fait pour le coup) sur ton mobile, mais les morceaux se retrouvent dans une espce de gros cache et sont donc lisibles par spotify directement depuis ton mobile.
> 
> Je prcise (je ne l'ai pas fais avant) que c'est uniquement pour les offres premium (9,90e / mois).
> 
> C'tait Tontonnux, champion du monde du hors sujet :-P


pas HS  :;): 

donc tu payes pour avoir a et a change tout  ::): 
c'est pas lgal donc. mais faut payer sans pour autant avoir la musique... le jour o tu arrtes tu n'as plus rien  ::?:  c'est une faon de voir les choses.

----------


## dams78

> je serai prt  payer plus cher que quelque chose de plus ouvert


Mais pas trop ouvert quand mme  ::mouarf::  ...

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Mais pas trop ouvert quand mme  ...


a serait encore un coup  se plaindre des capteurs d'"immersion"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pouet_forever

> a serait encore un coup  se plaindre des capteurs d'"immersion"


Il doit y en avoir dans l'iPad aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Il doit y en avoir dans l'iPad aussi


la question ne se pose mme pas  ::):

----------


## FailMan

> Mais pas trop ouvert quand mme  ...


 ::haha::  c'est vrai mais m'en fiche on a dj eu ce dbat ^^,  ::ccool::

----------


## yoyo88

> faut arretter, c'est qu'un gadget de plus pour des gens qui s'inventent des besoins pour trouver une bonne excuse pour dpenser leur thune, rien de plus


non par leurs thune, leurs ITune!
 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 
dsol j'allais que je la fasse!

----------


## travon

> Pour rsumer, attendons la tablette courrier de microsoft


Ah et bien la, on va rigoler un bon coup !!!!

----------


## FailMan

> non par leurs thune, leurs ITune!
> 
> dsol j'allais que je la fasse!


roflmao  ::lol:: 




> Ah et bien la, on va rigoler un bon coup !!!!


Et pourquoi ? Tu as des infos ? Tu sais qu'elle va tre moins bien que celle d'Apple parce que estampille Microsoft ? Tu connais son prix ? Son look ? Tu l'as dj vue ? Dj essaye ? Tu vois la prsentation dans tes boules de cristal peut-tre ? L'iPad est parfait donc on ne peux faire que moins bien c'est a ?  ::haha::   ::traine::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> roflmao 
> 
> 
> 
> Et pourquoi ? Tu as des infos ? Tu sais qu'elle va tre moins bien que celle d'Apple parce que estampille Microsoft ? Tu connais son prix ? Son look ? Tu l'as dj vue ? Dj essaye ? Tu vois la prsentation dans tes boules de cristal peut-tre ? L'iPad est parfait donc on ne peux faire que moins bien c'est a ?


lol, je dirais qu'il est juste habitu  tre du par M$  ::): 

par contre depuis 7 je m'attends  tout, w8n'c

(le pauvre, j'aimerais pas avoir des boules en cristal  ::?: )

----------


## _skip

Je me demande quel sera le statut des dveloppeurs sur cette plate-forme. Si apple aura le dernier mot sur tout et fera signer aux gens des clauses les obligeant  fermer leur gueule en cas de rejet de la proposition. Comme c'est le cas avec l'iPhone en gros.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Je me demande quel sera le statut des dveloppeurs sur cette plate-forme. Si apple aura le dernier mot sur tout et fera signer aux gens des clauses les obligeant  fermer leur gueule en cas de rejet de la proposition. Comme c'est le cas avec l'iPhone en gros.


vu comme c'est parti : dv iPhone = dv iPad...
la rponse est pas loin  mon avis  ::(:

----------


## FailMan

> Je me demande quel sera le statut des dveloppeurs sur cette plate-forme. Si apple aura le dernier mot sur tout et fera signer aux gens des clauses les obligeant  fermer leur gueule en cas de rejet de la proposition. Comme c'est le cas avec l'iPhone en gros.


Ben c'est Apple.
C'est comme Microsoft, mais en pire.

Mais a on ne crache jamais dessus, parce que "Apple c'est beau"  ::haha:: 

Mauvaise langue, quand tu me tiens  ::roll::

----------


## befalimpertinent

> bon les autres points ok, mais l... HDMI??? je prfre le principe de l'adaptateur plutt que d'avoir 15 entres... mme si faut dbourser 15/20, au moins on a le choix (beaucoup de gens s'en tapent compltement du HDMI...)


Pas d'accord une sortie HDMI est indispensable.
- Pour les professionnels : relier  un projecteur une prsentation ppt ou pdf par exemple
- Pour un particulier, projeter sur sa TV HD un film acheter sur ITune store.



> donc oui au final le seul point vraiment gnant  100% c'est l'APN/webcam parce que c'est vraiment pratique (y a toujours les modules APN 5Mpix que Apple  command... on les a toujours pas vus ceux l )


Et le multitches ??? 
N'importe quel netbook bon march est multitches. Une tablette graphique qui veut venir les concurrencer se doit de l'tre. Tu t'imagines devoir arrter ta musique pour envoyer un mail ?  :8O:

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Pas d'accord une sortie HDMI est indispensable.
> - Pour les professionnels : relier  un projecteur une prsentation ppt ou pdf par exemple
> - Pour un particulier, projeter sur sa TV HD un film acheter sur ITune store.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Dommage que cette sortie n'existe pas. 



> Et le multitches ??? 
> N'importe quel netbook bon march est multitches. Une tablette graphique qui veut venir les concurrencer se doit de l'tre. Tu t'imagines devoir arrter ta musique pour envoyer un mail ?


D'aprs certaines de nos sources, l'iPhone OS 4.0 devrait permettre le multi-tches.

----------


## FailMan

> D'aprs certaines de nos sources, l'iPhone OS 4.0 devrait permettre le multi-tches.


Conclusion, attendez l'quipement de l'iPad en 4.0  la sortie d'usine avant de l'acheter, sinon Apple va encore vous tirer 10  ::haha:: 

Je plaisante ( moiti  ::?: ) parce que si on attend, on finit par ne rien acheter  ::zoubi::

----------


## kuranes

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Dommage que cette sortie n'existe pas. 
> 
> 
> D'aprs certaines de nos sources, l'iPhone OS 4.0 devrait permettre le multi-tches.


Dans ce cas, cette tablette pourrait commencer  valoir le coup (commencer, seulement, pour moi. Trop ferm !).

Je serai curieux de voir les fanboys qui disaient que le multitache ne sert  rien, dire lors de la sortie de l'iphone os4, que c'est gnial  :;):

----------


## _skip

> vu comme c'est parti : dv iPhone = dv iPad...
> la rponse est pas loin  mon avis


Ce n'est vraiment pas rassurant.

En tout cas si la mme politique (excrable) d'apple concernant le dveloppement d'applications IPhone s'applique au IPad, cela coupera court  une grande quantit d'homebrews.

Ce serait dommage car ces derniers pourraient justement tre le point fort de cet appareil.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Envoy par Ragmaxone
> 
> 
> aux US les prix sont HT, en FR c'est TTC.
> 
> 
> Oui, mais a ne suffit pas  faire en sorte que les taux de conversions soient valides 
> *EDIT* aprs test, les prix ne changent pas, un iPod Shuffle annonc  99$ reste au prix de 99$ mme au moment de saisir les moyens de paiement. Les prix sont peut-tre taxes comprises mme si je me souviens qu'aux USA, y'a le _Income Tax_ qui se rajoute systmatiquement, c'est peut-tre pas le cas sur le net


Les prix sur l'apple store US sont bien hors taxe.
Tout cela est indiqu clairement ici : http://store.apple.com/us/help/payme...TM3NDY3Mzc#tax




> Tax rate
> 
> In accordance with state and local law, your Apple Online Store purchases will be taxed using the applicable sales tax or sellers *use tax rate for your shipping address. The tax listed during checkout is only an estimate*. In California, Massachusetts, and Rhode Island, sales tax is collected on the unbundled price of the iPhone.
> 
> Your invoice will reflect the final total tax, which includes state and local taxes, as well as any applicable rebates or fees.


Il vous suffit de faire correctement le test par vous-mme.
Allez sur l'Apple Store US et choisissez par exemple un MacBook  999$ et ajoutez le  votre caddy.
Lorsque vous tes sur votre caddy, vous tes invits  introduire le code postal (zip code) de l'adresse de livraison.
Une fois introduit le code postal (j'ai introduit un des codes postaux de New-York, 10046), Vous verrez qu'en plus des 999$, vous avez un "estimated tax" de 88.66$. Ce qui fait un total de 1087,66$. 




Et c'est bien mis clairement *"estimated tax"*. Avec un point d'interrogation  cot qui dcouvre la mention suivante




> Estimated Tax
> The sales tax listed on the checkout page is only an estimate. The final total sales tax will be reflected on your invoice and will include state and local sales taxes, as well as any applicable rebates or fees. In CA, MA and RI sales tax is collected on the unbundled price of the iPhone.


Voil.
Donc, un amricain qui achte aujourd'hui en ligne un MacBook et se le fait livrer  une adresse situe  New-York (zip code 10046) payera hors taxe 999$ (soit 712 au cours actuel). Mais une fois les taxes incluses, a sera environ 1087,66$ ttc.


Un franais, payera lui hors taxe 751,67, mais 899 ttc.


Maintenant, 899, ca fait au cour d'aujourd'hui 1261$. Soit 170$ de plus qu'aux USA. Mais la grosse diffrence est due aux taxes. Puisque  New-York, il paye +- 8% de taxe. Or on est ici  19,6% (France) ou 21% (Belgique).
Mais HORS TAXES, le prix du Mac Book en France (+-752) n'est que 40 plus cher que le prix du Mac Book aux (712). Ce sont les taxes qui font que c'est vraiment beaucoup plus cher en Europe qu'aux USA.

Pour ce qui est du prix probable de la tablette en France, a devrait dbuter par 449 TTC. (499$ hors tva = 356 hors tva. 356 + 19,6% = 425,77. Mais c'est pas un chiffre apprci par Apple qui aime les chiffres se terminant par 49 ou 99. D'o le 449).

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Rgalez-vous !!!

YouTube- Hitler responds to the iPad

----------


## FailMan

> Il vous suffit de faire correctement le test par vous-mme.


Au temps pour moi, j'avais pas saisi de coordonnes, le prix ayant t affich X fois prcdemment et tant sur la dernire page, je pensais que les taxes taient comprises lors de ventes sur le net (je pensais que y'avait qu'en magasins ou les prix taient HT)  :;):

----------


## _skip

Ca ne marche pas sur les gens qui comprennent l'allemand...

----------


## Pouet_forever

Tout simplement norme la vido  ::mrgreen:: 

N'empche que je trouve a trop fort, tout le monde enterre l'iPad alors qu'il est mme pas encore sorti  ::aie::

----------


## FailMan

> N'empche que je trouve a trop fort, tout le monde enterre l'iPad alors qu'il est mme pas encore sorti


On ne l'enterre pas, on liste juste les dfauts qu'il a, vu qu'on en connait quelques-uns.

----------


## Jack Sparrow

Vous avez pas vu : 
YouTube- Mad Tv - IPad
 ? (en tout cas, pas moi, je n'ai pas les droits pour voir la vido  ::aie:: )

Apparement, il y a peut tre eu une erreur de marketing sur le nom

----------


## robert_trudel

pas de webcam 
pas de possibilit d'appel 
pas de lecteur de carte 
pas multitasking 
grosse bande autour de l'cran 

trs du et d'aprs plusieurs forum et site web je semble pas le seul 

aucune magie et vraiment pas rvolutionnaire tel que apple le laisse entendre, innonvant sans plus 

tueur de netbook, hum non vraiment pas 
c'est ddi majoritairement  de la consultation, alors que netbook peut tout aussi bien faire de la saisie trs confortablemetn... 

ne pas oublier que les netbooks ce n'est plus 7", 9"... on est rendu  12" 

quitte  faire que de la consultation autant prendre une smartq... 

sinon un hybrid tel que le Lenovo IdeaPad U1 me semble beaucoup plus intressant

----------


## FailMan

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur les points que tu voques, mais :




> ne pas oublier que les netbooks ce n'est plus 7", 9"... on est rendu  12"


Tu as des netbooks qui sont  9 ou 10 pouces encore  :;): 
Asus vend toujours des EEEPC 9xx et des 10xx, sachant que 10 pouces se rapprochent plus de la diagonale de ce bidule, qui est de 9,7"  :;):

----------


## Pouet_forever

Vous critiquez beaucoup les bandes sur les cts, mais sans a comment vous feriez pour tenir l'iPad ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## HNoury

Bon, maintenant, on sait ce que c'est.

J'esprais un truc utilisable en MAO pousse : la mme chose, mais avec un processeur plus puissant + accs USB pour les cartes sons. L, c'est trop lger. Dommage, la tablette est trs jolie par ailleurs.

A quand un Mac Book tactile avec un Core 2 duo "inside"?

----------


## yoyo88

> Vous critiquez beaucoup les bandes sur les cts, mais sans a comment vous feriez pour tenir l'iPad ?


Avec du scotch! ::ccool::  ::mouarf::

----------


## robert_trudel

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur les points que tu voques, mais :
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as des netbooks qui sont  9 ou 10 pouces encore 
> Asus vend toujours des EEEPC 9xx et des 10xx, sachant que 10 pouces se rapprochent plus de la diagonale de ce bidule, qui est de 9,7"


pas dit le contraire, je dis juste que ce qui est en dessous de 10 pouce est de plus en plus dlaiss

----------


## robert_trudel

> Vous critiquez beaucoup les bandes sur les cts, mais sans a comment vous feriez pour tenir l'iPad ?


ta pas besoin d'une norme bande aussi pour tenir ta tablet
si tu passes ton temps a tenir ta table, le multitouch est alors inutile

----------


## FailMan

> pas dit le contraire, je dis juste que ce qui est en dessous de 10 pouce est de plus en plus dlaiss


okay
en mme temps c'est normal, en dessous de 10 a fait un peu petit pour un laptop. Pour une tablette internet je sais pas, mais je sens que a va faire comme l'iPhone. Un carton alors que c'tait franchement moyen. On va devoir attendre des versions "S" ou une "2G" pour que a devienne intressant. L'iPhone n'est devenu que bon qu'une fois qu'il tait devenu 3G et avec le support des MMS / copier-coller, bref des fonctions *de base* !

----------


## robert_trudel

> okay
> en mme temps c'est normal, en dessous de 10 a fait un peu petit pour un laptop. Pour une tablette internet je sais pas, mais je sens que a va faire comme l'iPhone. Un carton alors que c'tait franchement moyen. On va devoir attendre des versions "S" ou une "2G" pour que a devienne intressant. L'iPhone n'est devenu que bon qu'une fois qu'il tait devenu 3G et avec le support des MMS / copier-coller, bref des fonctions *de base* !


9" c'est bien correct pour le type d'usage que la tablet se destine
perso je pense pas qu'elle est un succs aussi grand que le iphone

----------


## FailMan

> perso je pense pas qu'elle est un succs aussi grand que le iphone


a ne serait pas la premire fois qu'Apple sorte un produit qui fait un bide... parlons donc de l'apple TV  ::haha::  que dire aussi du Mac Mini, qui est loin d'tre le plus vendu  ::haha::

----------


## Pouet_forever

> ta pas besoin d'une norme bande aussi pour tenir ta tablet
> si tu passes ton temps a tenir ta table, le multitouch est alors inutile


Le multitouch avec 10 doigts ?  ::aie:: 
Non franchement faut rester dans la ralit. Si on regarde les vidos on voit bien que la bande est assez large pour un pouce et pas beaucoup plus.

----------


## tbassetto

L'Apple TV est un mauvais exemple, il est toujours l et se vent "bien" dans les pays o n'y a pas de triple play :p

Par contre on peut parler de l'iPod Hifi si vous voulez  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon concernant le processeur, a me fait doucement rigoler toutes les critiques ou loges. C'est un processeur unique, donc difficile d'en juger sans avoir pu le tester  :;):  a fait longtemps que les Ghz ne veulent plus tout dire, et que ARM vs x86 est tout sauf facile  comparer  ::mouarf::

----------


## robert_trudel

> a ne serait pas la premire fois qu'Apple sorte un produit qui fait un bide... parlons donc de l'apple TV  que dire aussi du Mac Mini, qui est loin d'tre le plus vendu


rajoute 

Apple Cyberdog
Apple Pippin
Macintosh TV
Macintosh Portable
Apple Lisa
Apple Newton
Apple Puck Mouse
Apple PowerBop

----------


## robert_trudel

> L'Apple TV est un mauvais exemple, il est toujours l et se vent "bien" dans les pays o n'y a pas de triple play :p
> 
> Par contre on peut parler de l'iPod Hifi si vous voulez 
> 
> Sinon concernant le processeur, a me fait doucement rigoler toutes les critiques ou loges. C'est un processeur unique, donc difficile d'en juger sans avoir pu le tester  a fait longtemps que les Ghz ne veulent plus tout dire, et que ARM vs x86 est tout sauf facile  comparer


quel pays qu'il se vend bien?
ce n'est pas par ce qu'il est toujours l que ce n'est pas un flop

c'est un arm cortex a9 avec des ajout d'ajout d'apple... comme font dj beaucoup d'autre compagnie qui font du arm

----------


## befalimpertinent

Au final on peut presque dire que cette fois-ci le "Buzz" prcdent la sortie de l'IPad parait tre un dsavantage parce que certes c'est de la pub gratuite mais bon vu que les rumeurs partaient dans tous les sens, on ne peut qu' tre du du produit final.
D'autant que certaines d'entre elles paraissaient solides (comme la WebCam, cf la sortie du patron de Orange).
Un peu comme pour le NeXus de Google en fait.
Il y a avait aussi de l'bullition juste avant l'Iphone mais on en savait moins et in fine l'effet de surprise a pu jouer et tre pour le coup plus attractif.

Aprs il vont surement russir  en couler quelques uns auprs de la sect ... pardon communaut mac fan boys mais certainement pas rvolutionner quoique ce soit comme annonc.

----------


## robert_trudel

> Au final on peut presque dire que cette fois-ci le "Buzz" prcdent la sortie de l'IPad parait tre un dsavantage parce que certes c'est de la pub gratuite mais bon vu que les rumeurs partaient dans tous les sens, on ne peut qu' tre du du produit final.
> D'autant que certaines d'entre elles paraissaient solides (comme la WebCam, cf la sortie du patron de Orange).
> Un peu comme pour le NeXus de Google en fait.
> Il y a avait aussi de l'bullition juste avant l'Iphone mais on en savait moins et in fine l'effet de surprise a pu jouer et tre pour le coup plus attractif.
> 
> Aprs il vont surement russir  en couler quelques uns auprs de la sect ... pardon communaut mac fan boys mais certainement pas rvolutionner quoique ce soit comme annonc.


il y a pas eu beaucoup de buzz autour du nexus comparativement au ipad...
sans compt le zro pub autour du nexus...

les pub vont commencer  pleuvoir pour le ipad... affiche partout, radio, tv

----------


## FailMan

> Aprs il vont surement russir  en couler quelques uns auprs de la sect ... pardon communaut mac fan boys mais certainement pas rvolutionner quoique ce soit comme annonc.


Sans compter que je connais pas grand monde qui aura 500 a dpenser dans quelque chose aussi encombrant qu'un netbook mais qui fait largement moins tout en essayant de remplir la mme fonction  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Sans compter que je connais pas grand monde qui aura 500 a dpenser dans quelque chose aussi encombrant qu'un netbook mais qui fait largement moins tout en essayant de remplir la mme fonction


Mme sans le comparer  un netbook, j'ai l'impression que cela ne fait rien de plus qu'un tlphone nouvel gnration (hormis la taille de l'cran).

Pour mois une tablette sera intressante quand elle pourra me servir de vrai ordinateur,  savoir installer mes soft, brancher mon apn en vacances, etc.
Et le truc qui pulse, quand je m'en sers pas : cela fait office de cadre numrique, station mto, avertisseur de mail, etc.  ::mouarf::

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Mme sans le comparer  un netbook, j'ai l'impression que cela ne fait rien de plus qu'un tlphone nouvel gnration (hormis la taille de l'cran).


Sauf que tu peux pas appeler avec  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Sauf que tu peux pas appeler avec


C'est claire a fait mme moins...

Est ce qu'il sera prvu une interaction avec un clavier?
Ca serait pratique a aussi.

----------


## kedare

C'est quoi l'interet de ce truc en faite ?
Une tablette avec un OS super limit, ferm, proprietaire, sans flash, sans possibilit d'installer ce qu'on veux dessus, sans ports USB, en faite c'est juste un iPhone en plus gros et qui tlphone pas...
Bref Apple joue encore sur l'effet de mode pour vendre leurs produits...

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Aprs il vont surement russir  en couler quelques uns auprs de la sect ... pardon communaut mac fan boys mais certainement pas rvolutionner quoique ce soit comme annonc.


Et pourquoi pas ?

Lorsqu'on voit combien de Kindle Amazon a vendu, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple ne russirait pas  en faire autant, si pas mieux.

Prenons le Kindle DX. Il coute 489$ et ne fait QUE e-book (mais il le fait trs bien, grce  l'cran e-ink).
le iPad fait office de e-book couleur, mais cran moins agrable pour les yeux que e-ink, il est vrai. 
Mais permet galement de faire tourner toutes les applications tournant sous iPod Touch (et mme pas besoin de les racheter si vous avez dj un iPod Touch / iPhone).
vous pourrez galement y grer vos photos et regarder des vidos.
Mais galement faire des prsentations avec keynote, crire et/ou mettre en page des documents avec Pages, mettre en valeurs vos chiffres avec Numbers. 
Et vous pouvez galement lire vos mails et surfer sur internet (via WI-FI)

Et tout cela pour 10 de plus.

Mme si personnellement je ne pense pas que j'achterai un iPad (mais je n'acheterais pas un Kindle non plus ou autre e-book lectronique), je ne vois pas pourquoi ceux qui envisageaient d'acheter un e-book du style Kindle ou autre n'envisagerait pas de s'acheter plutt un iPad.

Mais de l  dire que l'iPad peut remplacer un NoteBook, je dois avouer que j'ai un doute.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Est ce qu'il sera prvu une interaction avec un clavier?
> Ca serait pratique a aussi.


Oui. 


voir http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

----------


## dams78

Le seul truc que j'envie un peu chez Apple c'est tout leur accessoire, genre les dock ipod et cie.

----------


## robert_trudel

> Et pourquoi pas ?
> 
> Lorsqu'on voit combien de Kindle Amazon a vendu, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple ne russirait pas  en faire autant, si pas mieux.
> 
> Prenons le Kindle DX. Il coute 489$ et ne fait QUE e-book (mais il le fait trs bien, grce  l'cran e-ink).
> le iPad fait office de e-book couleur, mais cran moins agrable pour les yeux que e-ink, il est vrai. 
> Mais permet galement de faire tourner toutes les applications tournant sous iPod Touch (et mme pas besoin de les racheter si vous avez dj un iPod Touch / iPhone).
> vous pourrez galement y grer vos photos et regarder des vidos.
> Mais galement faire des prsentations avec keynote, crire et/ou mettre en page des documents avec Pages, mettre en valeurs vos chiffres avec Numbers. 
> ...


les prix des ebook tel que le kindle vont fondre...
aprs faut voir si niveau lecture un ipad vaut mieux qu'un kindle

est-ce que les ebook ont encore de l'avenir avec toutes les tablet qui sortiront?

----------


## HNoury

Bref, pour le mtro, l'iPod Touch est mieux, et pour la maison, l'iMac n'est pas dtrn. 

Ce que je regrette en particulier, avec l'iPad, c'est que, comme pour l'iTouch, il faut un ordi avec iTunes pour l'utiliser. Pour un usage sans doute domestique, je ne perois pas l'intrt. L'absence de port USB "ouvert" est de ce point de vue trs dcevant. Il y a iWork, mais on ne peut pas connecter d'imprimante par exemple...

Non, j'esprais mieux. Un Mac Book  cran tactile, rien de moins. Ils y viendront un jour je pense...

Ah, il y a dj sur l'Apple Store des livres pour iPhone/iPod Touch. Je lis en ce moment les oeuvres de Victor Hugo par exemple. (Je ne l'avais jamais fait). Mme pour lire, l'iPad ne me semble pas indispensable. Les versions iPhone des grands quotidiens sont dj trs agrables  lire sur l'iTouch.

----------


## befalimpertinent

> Ah, il y a dj sur l'Apple Store des livres pour iPhone/iPod Touch. Je lis en ce moment les oeuvres de Victor Hugo par exemple. (Je ne l'avais jamais fait). Mme pour lire, l'iPad ne me semble pas indispensable. Les versions iPhone des grands quotidiens sont dj trs agrables  lire sur l'iTouch.


(Petite parenthse pour question un peu HS: la page d'un roman de poche ne peut pas s'afficher sur surface ou alors c'est crit tout petit donc c'est pas trop chiant de devoir zoomer-dezoomer/et ou scroller sans arrt ? )

----------


## tbassetto

> quel pays qu'il se vend bien?
> ce n'est pas par ce qu'il est toujours l que ce n'est pas un flop


Je souhaitais surtout rgir pour dire qu'il y a de meilleurs exemples de flops  ::):  En fait je suis d'accord il ne se vent pas bien (d'o les guillemets que j'avais mis) mais il est toujours l au contraire de l'iPod Hifi qui est trs vite repartit du store.




> c'est un arm cortex a9 avec des ajout d'ajout d'apple... comme font dj beaucoup d'autre compagnie qui font du arm


Et tout les x86 se valent peut-tre ?  ::?:  Sur les quelques articles de personnes prsentent lors de l'annonce de l'iPad et qui ont pu rester  la fin on ne peut lire qu'un chose : fast, fast, FAST! C'est la premire impression que donne la machine, aucune latence. Quelque chose me fait donc croire qu'il ont bien boss leur processeur et qu'il doit donc tre plus adapt que le SnapDragon 1Ghz par exemple. Bon aprs c'es peut-tre aussi le software qui est super optimis mais bon  :;):

----------


## robert_trudel

> Oui. 
> 
> 
> voir http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/


<

faudrait une souris, si on veut faire moindrement de la saisie 

tape, tactille, c'est pas ultra pratique  la longue

----------


## robert_trudel

> Je souhaitais surtout rgir pour dire qu'il y a de meilleurs exemples de flops  En fait je suis d'accord il ne se vent pas bien (d'o les guillemets que j'avais mis) mais il est toujours l au contraire de l'iPod Hifi qui est trs vite repartit du store.
> 
> Et tout les x86 se valent peut-tre ?  Sur les quelques articles de personnes prsentent lors de l'annonce de l'iPad et qui ont pu rester  la fin on ne peut lire qu'un chose : fast, fast, FAST! C'est la premire impression que donne la machine, aucune latence. Quelque chose me fait donc croire qu'il ont bien boss leur processeur et qu'il doit donc tre plus adapt que le SnapDragon 1Ghz par exemple. Bon aprs c'es peut-tre aussi le software qui est super optimis mais bon


SnapDragon ce n'est qu'un nom d'architecture pour les arm faut spcifier le modle

regarde ce que nvidia a russi  faire avec le cortex a9 ou bien marvel

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> SnapDragon ce n'est qu'un nom d'architecture pour les arm faut spcifier le modle
> 
> regarde ce que nvidia a russi  faire avec le cortex a9 ou bien marvel


D'aprs engadget, il semblerait que le Processeur Apple A4 contient un cortex a9 et un gpu Mali. Il serait en fait trs similaire au Nvidia Tegra 2.

CPU ARM Cortex a9 : http://www.arm.com/products/CPUs/ARM...A9_MPCore.html
Gpu ARM  Mali Srie 50 : 
http://www.arm.com/products/multimed..._hardware.html

Mais Attention. Rien n'est confirm.

----------


## Bruno PICART

> C'est quoi l'interet de ce truc en faite ?


Simplement une jolie ardoise pour les coliers du XVIme  ::mouarf::

----------


## remond

pas de webcam, donc pas de vision ni de skype ...  ::cry:: 

par contre, je ne sais pas si a lit la HD ??  ::aie::

----------


## Ceylo

Personnellement je trouve la bestiole pas mal du tout. J'imagine bien l'iPad remplacer pas mal d'objets de tous les jours.

Genre je suis un gamin et je veux regarder un petit dessin anim, hop je m'installe dans le canap ou le lit, l'iPad sur mes genoux et c'est parti !

Ou encore pour les bouquins :
 Chrie t'as tlcharg le dernier tome de machintruc ?
- Oui c'est bon, mais j'te prviens je veux lire mon magazine aprs ! 

Ou encore  la table au petit djeuner avant une journe de boulot, l'iPad au milieu des tartines :
 *Voyons voir si j'ai de nouveaux e-mails... erf nan celui l je voulais pas l'avoir...*
*et j'ai quoi comme boulot aujourd'hui.. ?* zou direction l'emploi du temps
*et mince va falloir se coltiner les paperasses..*
*heureusement que j'ai de quoi m'occuper un peu l'esprit avant avec le journal* 

Vous vous imaginez le netbook remplir ce rle ?? Vive les miettes entre les touches...

Au niveau des tudes je trouve a pratique aussi. Parce que les portables c'est sympa mais quand t'as l'cran du voisin de devant qui t'empche de voir le tableau, bof. Sans compter les cours ou ressources que l'on pourra rcuprer depuis le net n'importe quand (ok le net n'importe o ce n'est pas spcifique  l'iPad).


Non franchement, je sais que dans l'immdiat je n'achterai pas d'iPad, mais je crois vraiment que c'est le genre de  gadget  vou  se dvelopper et entrer dans la vie de tous les jours. Je ne suis pas trs au courant de l'volution des e-books, mais une fois bien en place ce sera vraiment trs pratique.

Sinon pour ceux qui disent qu'il n'y a pas de webcam, pas de prise HDMI (j'ai bien suivi ?), je dirais simplement que l'iPad n'est pas fait pour a. D'une parce qu'au niveau logiciel c'est ax sur les utilisations que j'ai cites et donc pas pour faire des prsentations ou des photos. Et de deux parce que la taille et la forme de l'objet s'y prtent peu (j'imagine mal tenir l'iPad  bout de bras pour prendre une photo, en revanche une petite bestiole comme l'iPhone oui). Quant aux prsentations... c'est "envisageable" mais ce n'est pas son but premier.

J'avais lu quelque part que les e-books sur l'AppStore se dveloppaient pas mal. Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il en est ?

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> pas de webcam, donc pas de vision ni de skype ... 
> 
> par contre, je ne sais pas si a lit la HD ??


Trs bonne question. Et Apple ne simplifie pas la tche pour rpondre.

Sur la page anglaise http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/ : 



> Video
> The large, high-resolution screen makes iPad *perfect for watching any kind of video: from HD movies and TV shows to podcasts and music videos*. Switch between widescreen and full screen with a double-tap. Because iPad is essentially one big screen, with no distracting keypad or buttons, you feel completely immersed in whatever youre watching.


Il est fait clairement mention de films HD.

Sur la page du site franais http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/features/




> Video
> The large, high-resolution screen makes iPad *perfect for watching any kind of video: from TV programmes, to podcasts and music videos*. You can also easily move between wide-screen and full-screen with a double-tap. And because its essentially one big screen, with no buttons or anything to distract you, the picture fills your line of sight. So you feel completely immersed in what youre watching.


Plus de mention de films HD :-(

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Pas d'iBooks sur les iPad non US. ???!!!

L'application iBooks n'est mentionne que sur la page us du site Apple.
http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/

Mais elle n'apparait nulle part sur la page fr du site Apple.
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/features/

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Au fait, si vous ne maitrisez pas la langue anglaise, et voulez tout savoir en franais, allez faire un tour sur la version canadienne du site Apple.

http://www.apple.com/ca/fr/ipad/features/

Vous aurez toutes les pages en franais. Et non en anglais comme c'est actuellement le case sur la version franaise du site Apple.

----------


## Ceylo

Marcos il est en forme l !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Marcos il est en forme l !


J'essaye juste de vous tenir au courant.

----------


## remond

Comme quoi mes questions ne sont pas si anodines  ::mouarf:: 

Quoi qu'il en soit, si je peux regarder un film avec l'ipad sur mes genoux, je peux faire de la visio de la mme faon ...
Mais bon, si C'est c'est seulement pour lire mes PDF, je trouve a limite. Ya moins chre comme cadre photo numrique  ::oops:: 
Quoi qu'avec un bon forfait Data, il devient un client web trs ergonomique  ::ccool::  A savoir s'il gre le multi-tache comme un vritable OS; quitte  lancer i-tunes pendant que je navigue sur le web avec mon client de messagerie connect  :8-):

----------


## skaloup

Non il ne gre visiblement pas le multi-tche ...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 28.01.2010*
*L'iPad peut-elle intresser les professionnels ? Pourriez-vous travailler avec la tablette d'Apple ?*

Le tablet PC d'Apple pourrait devenir un outil attractif pour les professionnels. En effet, il comble un vide entre les smartphones et les ordinateurs portables, de par ses capacits et sa taille. Permettant de surfer sur le net, crire, lire ou regarder des vidos, l'objet pourrait trouver mille et unes utilits entre les mains d'un informaticien ou d'un homme d'affaires.

De plus, son prix de dpart raisonnable (375 euros) pourrait le rendre sympathique auprs des entreprises qui continuent de se serrer la ceinture en cette priode de vaches maigres.

Apple offre une version sur mesure de sa suite iWork pour l'iPad, qui peut de plus tre complte par des applications de prsentation qui cotent chacune environ 10 dollars.

L'iPad pourrait donc sduire en priorit pour les travailleurs de terrain, qui sont constamment en mouvement et adeptes de mobilit. Elle pourrait aussi, par exemple, permettre de faire une prsentation de qualit et en couleur  plusieurs clients lors de dplacements.

Voici pour les points forts de la bte. 

Du ct de ses faiblesses, on notera une gestion et une personnalisation limites ; ainsi qu'un manque de certaines fonctionnalit de scurit.

Par exemple, en cas de vol, il est impossible de verrouiller l'appareil  distance. Cette fonction existe pourtant sur l'iPhone.

De plus, l'iPad ne supporte ni les VPN (Virtual Private Networks), ni Microsoft Exchange. Le push email manque galement  l'appel. Ce qui pourrait poser certains soucis aux administrateurs des comptes de courrier lectronique en entreprise.

Il n'est cependant pas exclu que des applications voient le jour pour corriger ce type de problmes. 

Mais les entreprises ne sont pas trs friandes de l'AppStore, qui ne permet pas d'achats "de gros". Ceci pourrait poser un problme pour quiper toutes les tablettes d'une compagnie, et faire bouder l'adoption de l'iPad par les dcideurs.

 ::fleche::  Alors, l'Ipad est-elle oui ou non prte pour l'entreprise ?

 ::fleche::  Vous laisseriez-vous professionnellement tenter par cet objet ?

----------


## cahnory

Heu pour ce qui est de la diffrence de prix j'tait persuad jusqu' maintenant que c'tait du aux taxe sur les support de stockage, co... et  l'habitude qu'on a pris en tant que franais  ce que a ne nous choque plus de payer plus que les autres  ::D: .
Sinon perso le gros point noir selon moi c'est l'app store. Autant pour l'ipod, iphone je voyais les applis annexes (je rappel au cas o  ::):  les fonctions premires :  couter de la musique, tlphoner) comme des "gadget", autant avec une tablette de cette taille je me voyais bien bosser dessus et l l'appstore va pas le faire avec leur politique. Je sais pas si c'est que moi mais j'ai toujours dans mon panel d'application deux trois applis bien pratiques pas forcment abouties et qui ne passerai surement pas  l'appstore... et d'une manire gnrale (et c'est surement mes attentes qui sont mauvaises) je m'attendai  un mac ultra portable et pas  une grosse tlcomande. (oui oui je simplifie beaucoup).

----------


## berceker united

> Heu pour ce qui est de la diffrence de prix j'tait persuad jusqu' maintenant que c'tait du aux taxe sur les support de stockage, co... et  l'habitude qu'on a pris en tant que franais  ce que a ne nous choque plus de payer plus que les autres .
> Sinon perso le gros point noir selon moi c'est l'app store. Autant pour l'ipod, iphone je voyais les applis annexes (je rappel au cas o  les fonctions premires :  couter de la musique, tlphoner) comme des "gadget", autant avec une tablette de cette taille je me voyais bien bosser dessus et l l'appstore va pas le faire avec leur politique. Je sais pas si c'est que moi mais j'ai toujours dans mon panel d'application deux trois applis bien pratiques pas forcment abouties et qui ne passerai surement pas  l'appstore... et d'une manire gnrale (et c'est surement mes attentes qui sont mauvaises) je m'attendai  un mac ultra portable et pas  une grosse tlcomande. (oui oui je simplifie beaucoup).


Ha je crois que tu a mis le doigt sur une gros problme. Les professionnels ne vont pas accepter de passer obligatoirement par un portail unique.

----------


## FailMan

On peut y connecter un clavier, et pourquoi pas une souris ... on en perd le ct nomade de la chose, autant utiliser un netbook...

Quand  ceux qui disent que a sera pratique pour taper, je reste sceptique... dj utilis un EEETop, je te promets que pointer avec le doigt UNIQUEMENT pour la souris c'est galre au bout de 30 minutes, alors ne t'imagines pas taper un cours avec, tes paluches vont vite rendre l'me  ::aie:: 

Pour le vote, j'attends de voir vraiment ce que a vaut (et  la limite une deuxime gnration si y'en a une) avant de franchir le pas.

----------


## befalimpertinent

J'ai du mal  imaginer une utilisation en milieu professionel car son systme ferm n'est tout simplement pas adapt et trop restrictif pour ce milieu (en plus des dfauts dj voqus : pas de multitaches, VPN, serveur mail, etc...). Donc  part dans les milieu artistiques peut tre, et encore... en l'tat cette version 1.0 semble plus conue pour un usage familiale dans son canap (cf la prsentation de Steevy)

----------


## befalimpertinent

La question que certains se posent (et j'en suis) au sujet du non support de Flash est : est ce dlibr de la part d'Apple ? 
Car qui dit support du flash dit foultitude d'applications et jeux accessibles gratuitement et bye bye l'AppStore et ses profits gigantesques.

----------


## gwinyam

Pour un usage pro, je n'y crois pas une minute dans la version actuelle ni mme dans la version 3G et compagnie.

Pourquoi?

Mono-tche et AppStore.

Le problme de l'AppStore vient juste d'tre soulev par les personnes ayant comment juste avant moi.
L'autre point relou, c'est que je ne connais que trs peu de pros qui n'utilisent qu'une seule application  la fois. Et avec l'iPad, bah c'est mort.

A la limite dans la restauration et l'htellerie pour faire un peu kitsch mais bon, a serait vraiment le summum du kitsch quand on sait qu'il existe dj des terminaux tactiles adapts  ces mtiers.

Mme pour des designers, en admettant qu'ils s'en servent comme une sorte de carnet  croquis port sous le bras nonchalamment dans la rue, j'ai d mal  imaginer le mec lanc photoshop dessus (par exemple) pour faire ses dessins...

----------


## FailMan

> La question que certains se posent (et j'en suis) au sujet du non support de Flash est : est ce dlibr de la part d'Apple ? 
> Car qui dit support du flash dit foultitude d'applications et jeux accessibles gratuitement et bye bye l'AppStore et ses profits gigantesques.


Je pense que c'est voulu. Comme tu le dis, des tas de sites seraient accessibles gratuitement, et cela permettrait  beaucoup de monde de s'affranchir de l'AppStore, donc des acheteurs potentiels en moins (car on se laisse vite tenter, on dpense vite des sous l-dedans  ::mur:: ).
En bridant le flash, ils obligent l'utilisateur  passer par une appli YouTube, par le tlchargement d'une appli Deezer, d'une appli X, d'une appli Y, et en passant, se laisse tenter par des applications payantes, ou par des versions payantes de ces applications car trop restrictives  :;): 

Personnellement je prfre ceci en terminal nomade plutt qu'un iPad bien trop limit.

----------


## dams78

> Je pense que c'est voulu. Comme tu le dis, des tas de sites seraient accessibles gratuitement, et cela permettrait  beaucoup de monde de s'affranchir de l'AppStore, donc des acheteurs potentiels en moins (car on se laisse vite tenter, on dpense vite des sous l-dedans ).
> En bridant le flash, ils obligent l'utilisateur  passer par une appli YouTube, par le tlchargement d'une appli Deezer, d'une appli X, d'une appli Y, et en passant, se laisse tenter par des applications payantes, ou par des versions payantes de ces applications car trop restrictives 
> 
> Personnellement je prfre ceci en terminal nomade plutt qu'un iPad bien trop limit.


J'ai pas l'impression que ce soit Apple qui bride le Flash, c'est plutt Adobe qui ne peut / veut pas l'implmenter pour l'iphone et cie. La preuve c'est que sur Android le flash devrait arriv et sera dvelopp par Adobe, et Android  aussi un Market  la Apple Store.

----------


## FailMan

Rien n'empche Apple de fermer son OS  Adobe, et Android est plus ouvert que iPhone OS  :;):

----------


## briegel

Perso, pour 400 ou 450 , je trouve que c'est une bonne solution pour montrer ses travaux en dplacement.
Mais l'ide qui me fait craquer, c'est de consulter mes mails ou surfer sur Internet dans mon plumard.
Habituellement, je ne suis pas autant partant pour les nouvelles technologies, et l'Iphone ne m'a gure convaincu (en cause peut-tre les tarifs scandaleux de la tlphonie mobile en France).
Mais l'Ipad me semble offrir une exprience du web qui colle mieux  un usage du quotidien.

J'EN VEUX UNE !!!!(siouplat)

----------


## FailMan

> Je suis candidat  la prsidence de la tte de l'iPad, cela me semble offrir une exprience de la politique !


 ::lol::   ::haha::

----------


## yoyo88

> Perso, pour 400 ou 450 , je trouve que c'est une bonne solution pour montrer ses travaux en dplacement.
> Mais l'ide qui me fait craquer, c'est de consulter mes mails ou surfer sur Internet dans mon plumard.
> Habituellement, je ne suis pas autant partant pour les nouvelles technologies, et l'Iphone ne m'a gure convaincu (en cause peut-tre les tarifs scandaleux de la tlphonie mobile en France).
> Mais l'Ipad me semble offrir une exprience du web qui colle mieux  un usage du quotidien.
> 
> J'EN VEUX UNE !!!!(siouplat)


autant prendre un ordinateur portable.
sa coute moins cher est c'est plus polyvalent.

----------


## nirgal76

> Perso, pour 400 ou 450 , je trouve que c'est une bonne solution pour montrer ses travaux en dplacement.
> Mais l'ide qui me fait craquer, c'est de consulter mes mails ou surfer sur Internet dans mon plumard.
> Habituellement, je ne suis pas autant partant pour les nouvelles technologies, et l'Iphone ne m'a gure convaincu (en cause peut-tre les tarifs scandaleux de la tlphonie mobile en France).
> Mais l'Ipad me semble offrir une exprience du web qui colle mieux  un usage du quotidien.
> 
> J'EN VEUX UNE !!!!(siouplat)


Commande plutot une copine, tu sauras quoi faire dans ton plumard  ::frenchy::

----------


## dams78

> Commande plutot une copine, tu sauras quoi faire dans ton plumard


 ::mouarf::

----------


## SYL666

Je n'en achterai pas, c'est sur.... 

D'un autre cot, peut tre qu'avec le temps on verra naitre des programmes qui montreront pleinement les capacits de ce truc.
Donc, pour moi il est prfrable de prendre un peu de recul pour juger, que cela soit en bien ou en mal.

----------


## metagoto

Je pense que j'en choperais un (oui, je dis "un" iPad). Probablement pas la premire gnration parce que j'en n'ai franchement pas l'utilit, mais je suppose que ce genre d'objet va se rpandre dans les foyers et deviendra quelque chose d'aussi banal qu'un laptop de nos jours. L je ne parle pas forcment du produit d'Apple, juste le principe de "tablette", qui n'est que notre moyen actuellement de matrialiser le concept de surface prsentant de l'information interactive. Une "feuille" lectronique qu'on plie et chiffonne pour la ranger viendra dans un Nime temps. 

J'ai un iphone mais n'utilise pratiquement aucune "app". Toujours pareil, j'ai autre chose  foutre que de jouer sur un cran 480x320 ou m'assurer que la table ou l'tagre est bien parallle au sol. En revanche, pour un iPad, l je me dis qu'il y a un TRES fort potentiel pour une explosion d'applis educativo-ludico-loisiresques. En fait, c'est le principe de la nintendo DS mais un step forward (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi). A vrai dire je ne suis pas loin de penser que Apple va rencontrer un succs colossal avec cet iPad et ses dclinaisons suivantes.

----------


## FredLo

J'ai pas lu toutes les ractions dans le dtails, mais certaines font sourire (port HDMI et l'cran OLED entre autres), on croirait presque que certains ont une dent contre Apple  ::roll:: 

Alors oui, l'IPad n'est pas parfait, l'absence de port USB est dcevant, et la restriction de l'AppStore limite normment l'utilisation qu'on peu en faire, mais bon, l'cran est tout de mme de trs bonne qualit et niveau "user friendly", c'est imbattable.

Il faut quand mme garder  l'esprit qu'une tablette est un objet nomade, on la prend dans la voiture pour occuper les enfants ou pour lire la dernire dition du Times, mais on va pas brancher notre cran plat dessus ni crire nos mmoires de guerre avec.

Perso, je ne pense pas l'acheter, mais si un jour je passe 3h par jour dans le train pour aller au boulot (sigh), je me poserais la question...

----------


## dams78

> Alors oui, l'IPad n'est pas parfait, l'absence de port USB est dcevant,


C'est inadmissible ou!!! Non mais srieux, comment tu veux transfrer tes photos, musiques? Avec Itunes?  ::ccool::

----------


## FredLo

> C'est inadmissible ou!!! Non mais srieux, comment tu veux transfrer tes photos, musiques? Avec Itunes?


Mais non, tu n'auras qu' utiliser l'adaptateur USB (vendu sparment)  ::lol:: 
Disons que a ne m'tonne pas connaissant la politique d'Apple.

----------


## befalimpertinent

Je pense que le critiques sont  la hauteur de la dception. On annonce un produit rvolutionnaire alors qu'en fait l'intrt de l'objet se trouve limit par tout un tas de restrictions qui auraient pu tre leve techniquement parlant

----------


## Zartan

> Stphane Richard : Bien sr! Ils en bnficieront dautant plus facilement quavec la webcam on pourra en effet se transmettre de limage en temps rel. Hein, On va moderniser en quelque sorte ce visiophone quon a connu il y a quelques annes, et que l aussi, la taille du rseau et la qualit du rseau que nous avons mis en place au service des Franais permettra  ces nouveaux usages de se dvelopper partout.


Quel humour ce Stphane Richard, ou alors quel visionnaire !

----------


## kuranes

Et dire que dans certains forums des apple addicts disent que l'absence du multitache n'est pas un soucis, que c'est un gadget pour geek.

Je sais pas, un tudiant dans le train, qui doit prparer un expos sur une oeuvre... Par exemple, un film. 

Pour les annotations, il doit fermer le film, ouvrir l'diteur de texte, crire, le refermer, rouvrir le film, etc... ?

En fait, la force de la tablette d'apple c'est que grce  ses limitations a va booster les ventes des tablettes des autres marques. Merci Steeve Jobs  ::ccool::

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Perso, pour 400 ou 450 , je trouve que c'est une bonne solution pour montrer ses travaux en dplacement.
> Mais l'ide qui me fait craquer, c'est de consulter mes mails ou surfer sur Internet dans mon plumard.
> Habituellement, je ne suis pas autant partant pour les nouvelles technologies, et l'Iphone ne m'a gure convaincu (en cause peut-tre les tarifs scandaleux de la tlphonie mobile en France).
> Mais l'Ipad me semble offrir une exprience du web qui colle mieux  un usage du quotidien.
> 
> J'EN VEUX UNE !!!!(siouplat)



Mais pourquoi attendre l'iPad pour faire cela ?
Pourquoi n'as-tu pas dj achet, par exemple, les tablettes Archos, qui permettent aussi de consulter ses mails, surfer sur Internet ?

Qu'est ce qui fait que, pour toi, l'iPad rpond mieux  tes besoins cits plus haut que la tablette Archos ?

----------


## Ceylo

Le problme c'est que beaucoup de gens s'attendent  ce que l'iPad joue le rle d'un netbook (ultra portable, faire son p'tit boulot tranquille avec son OS habituel).

Sauf que.. ce n'est absolument pas l'objectif d'une telle tablette. Alors forcment vous tes dus. Oui a fait pas de multitache, oui ya pas de webcam, oui ya pas de port USB. Mais d'une le mono-tche n'est absolument pas gnant pour l'usage pour lequel l'iPad EST FAIT, de mme pour la webcam ce n'est pas son but premier (ok a on POURRAIT en ajouter une, mais ce n'est pas essentiel donc pour une premire version bye bye). Et l'USB, avec le sans fil qui se dveloppe de plus en plus,  quoi a sert ?

J'ai surtout l'impression que beaucoup de personnes veulent faire de l'iPad ce qu'il n'est pas, et qu'autant d'autres personnes sont perturbes par le changement d'habitude (l je cible l'histoire du port USB & co).


Edit : un norme avantage des tablettes par rapport aux notebook aussi est le fait qu'elles ne comportent pas de clavier. Je dis a parce que les miettes, la poussire & co ne posent plus de problme l. Ca rend la bestiole facilement utilisable dans beaucoup d'environnements plutt sensibles (au repas, etc).

----------


## tbassetto

> Je pense que le critiques sont  la hauteur de la dception. On annonce un produit rvolutionnaire alors qu'en fait l'intrt de l'objet se trouve limit par tout un tas de restrictions qui auraient pu tre leve techniquement parlant


Apple n'a jamais rien annonc officiellement. Les rumeurs c'est comme les promesses, a n'engage que ceux qui y croient  :;): 




> Je sais pas, un tudiant dans le train, qui doit prparer un expos sur une oeuvre... Par exemple, un film. 
> 
> Pour les annotations, il doit fermer le film, ouvrir l'diteur de texte, crire, le refermer, rouvrir le film, etc... ?


C'est un bon exemple, mais peut-tre que ce n'est tout simplement pas le public vis par cette tablette.

----------


## dams78

> Et l'USB, avec le sans fil qui se dveloppe de plus en plus,  quoi a sert ?


Pour transfrer les photos de son apn par exemple, ou brancher un clavier (vous savez le super clavier flexible qui fait bien geek)




> Ca rend la bestiole facilement utilisable dans beaucoup d'environnements plutt sensibles (*au repas*, etc).


Sinon on peut parler pendant un repas  ::mouarf::

----------


## riete

> Je pense que le critiques sont  la hauteur de la dception. On annonce un produit rvolutionnaire alors qu'en fait l'intrt de l'objet se trouve limit par tout un tas de restrictions qui auraient pu tre leve techniquement parlant


Dception  ::mouarf::  tout dpends ce que l'on attends. Cet appareil est destin  un public qui n'a pas envie de s'emmerd avec un portable trop lourd, trop instable au niveau systme (vous voyez  qui je veux penser?), trop cher.
L'iPad est (probablement) super facile  utiliser et surtout on a pas besoin d'y mettre les doigts dedans. Il n'est pas destin aux GEEKS, mais a un large public jusqu' maintenant un peu ignor des constructeurs.
Je ne suis pas du de cet appareil, mais plutt de la volont d'Apple de mettre l'iTunes, BookStore et AppStore comme ligne de pont. Le pire est qu'ils font cole.

----------


## kuranes

> C'est un bon exemple, mais peut-tre que ce n'est tout simplement pas le public vis par cette tablette.


Alors, quel est le public vis ?





> Le problme c'est que beaucoup de gens s'attendent  ce que l'iPad joue le rle d'un netbook (ultra portable, faire son p'tit boulot tranquille avec son OS habituel).
> 
> Sauf que.. ce n'est absolument pas l'objectif d'une telle tablette. Alors forcment vous tes dus. Oui a fait pas de multitache, oui ya pas de webcam, oui ya pas de port USB. Mais d'une le mono-tche n'est absolument pas gnant pour l'usage pour lequel l'iPad EST FAIT, de mme pour la webcam ce n'est pas son but premier (ok a on POURRAIT en ajouter une, mais ce n'est pas essentiel donc pour une premire version bye bye). Et l'USB, avec le sans fil qui se dveloppe de plus en plus,  quoi a sert ?
> 
> J'ai surtout l'impression que beaucoup de personnes veulent faire de l'iPad ce qu'il n'est pas, et qu'autant d'autres personnes sont perturbes par le changement d'habitude (l je cible l'histoire du port USB & co).


Je n'ai pas suivi en temps rel la rvlation de Steve, mais, d'aprs Clubic



> La tablette d'Apple s'appellera finalement bien l'iPad. Un appareil que Steve Jobs prsente bien comme un intermdiaire entre le smartphone et l'ordinateur portable, mais qui doit selon lui s'acquitter mieux de ses missions que ces deux appareils s'il veut avoir une quelconque raison d'tre. Les netbooks, ces ordinateurs ultraportables  bas prix, ne rpondant pas  cet objectif, il convient de lui ddier un nouveau terminal : la tablette.


Source : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-3222...teve-jobs.html

Comment peut il s'acquiter mieux des missions de ces deux appareils s'il ne propose pas un multitache, et aussi accessoirement quand c'est aussi ferm ?

----------


## Skyounet

En tout cas l'action Apple continue de faire la gueule !

----------


## briegel

> Mais pourquoi attendre l'iPad pour faire cela ?
> Pourquoi n'as-tu pas dj achet, par exemple, les tablettes Archos, qui permettent aussi de consulter ses mails, surfer sur Internet ?
> 
> Qu'est ce qui fait que, pour toi, l'iPad rpond mieux  tes besoins cits plus haut que la tablette Archos ?


D'abord le fait que tout le monde parle de cette tablette iPad, alors je m'en rapproche. Et comme d'habitude, avec les produits de la Pomme, il y a un design, une attractivit de l'objet.
Perso, je trouve Internet formidable, mais encore plus formidable o je veux, quand je veux, et avec un trs bel objet.

----------


## Ceylo

> Pour transfrer les photos de son apn par exemple, ou brancher un clavier (vous savez le super clavier flexible qui fait bien geek)


Quel problme avec le sans fil  ce niveau ? L'ensemble des appareils finiront par tre sans fil. Certains claviers le sont dj. Pour les appareils photos je ne sais pas.




> Sinon on peut parler pendant un repas


L'un n'empche pas l'autre.




> Comment peut il s'acquiter mieux des missions de ces deux appareils s'il ne propose pas un multitache, et aussi accessoirement quand c'est aussi ferm ?


Tu vois l'iPad comme un intermdiaire entre le smartphone et le portable. C'est vrai au niveau matriel, mais pas au niveau utilisation. Du coup tu ne retrouves pas tes habitudes d'un portable et a te drange. Je comprends trs bien que tu sois du du coup. Comme je l'ai dj dit, je ne vois pas l'iPad comme un remplaant de netbook.

----------


## briegel

En lisant bien les posts, je crois que je me suis chang personnage lambda aujourd'hui, et oui je suis sensible  la beaut de l'objet.
C'est peu-tre l qu'Apple a raison : ils ont fait un net-book version "pas que pour les geeks". C'est  dire que mme si l'iPad est navrante sur nombre d'aspects techniques, j'ai trs envie de naviguer sur CET objet.

----------


## Skyounet

> Quel problme avec le sans fil  ce niveau ? L'ensemble des appareils finiront par tre sans fil. Certains claviers le sont dj. Pour les appareils photos je ne sais pas.


Parce que je prfre transfrer 10Go de photos par fil plutt qu'en wifi 54Mb...




> Tu vois l'iPad comme un intermdiaire entre le smartphone et le portable. C'est vrai au niveau matriel, mais pas au niveau utilisation. Du coup tu ne retrouves pas tes habitudes d'un portable et a te drange. Je comprends trs bien que tu sois du du coup. Comme je l'ai dj dit, je ne vois pas l'iPad comme un remplaant de netbook.


Bah c'est Steve Jobs qui l'a prsent comme a hein !

----------


## Pouet_forever

Personne ne l'a encore test, comment vous pouvez tre aussi catgorique ?  :8O: 

Moi je l'achterais volontier  ::aie::

----------


## Ceylo

> Parce que je prfre transfrer 10Go de photos par fil plutt qu'en wifi 54Mb...


C'est une question de point de vue alors. Je ne peux pas te contredire. Enfin je dirai juste que 10 Go de photos tu les sors pas tous les jours  mon avis ^^.

----------


## Ceylo

> Bah c'est Steve Jobs qui l'a prsent comme a hein !


P'tet que Steve Jobs a loup le coche, ou c'est moi je sais pas  ::aie:: . Enfin j'ai juste dcrit comment j'imaginais l'usage de l'appareil.

----------


## robert_trudel

> Le problme c'est que beaucoup de gens s'attendent  ce que l'iPad joue le rle d'un netbook (ultra portable, faire son p'tit boulot tranquille avec son OS habituel).
> 
> Sauf que.. ce n'est absolument pas l'objectif d'une telle tablette. Alors forcment vous tes dus. Oui a fait pas de multitache, oui ya pas de webcam, oui ya pas de port USB. Mais d'une le mono-tche n'est absolument pas gnant pour l'usage pour lequel l'iPad EST FAIT, de mme pour la webcam ce n'est pas son but premier (ok a on POURRAIT en ajouter une, mais ce n'est pas essentiel donc pour une premire version bye bye). Et l'USB, avec le sans fil qui se dveloppe de plus en plus,  quoi a sert ?
> 
> J'ai surtout l'impression que beaucoup de personnes veulent faire de l'iPad ce qu'il n'est pas, et qu'autant d'autres personnes sont perturbes par le changement d'habitude (l je cible l'histoire du port USB & co).
> 
> 
> Edit : un norme avantage des tablettes par rapport aux notebook aussi est le fait qu'elles ne comportent pas de clavier. Je dis a parce que les miettes, la poussire & co ne posent plus de problme l. Ca rend la bestiole facilement utilisable dans beaucoup d'environnements plutt sensibles (au repas, etc).


je suis du car elle apporte pas grand chose de plus que les nombreuses tablette dj sur le march ou prsent au CES

HP Multitouch Tablet 
Lenovo Ideapad U1 
Sony Dash Mobile Internet Device 
Dell 'Streak' 
Archos 9 PCTablet 
Notion Ink 
Pegatron 
Freescale

@Skyounet

job a dit: The problem is netbooks arent ready for anything, theyre slow, they have low quality displays.

----------


## remond

Au risque de passer pour quelqu'un qui a une dent contre Apple;
 ::aie::  Ce n'est pas vrai, j'essaie juste d'tre objectif  ::aie:: 

Le problme ici, comme tout produit de la marque; c'est que c'est 'beau' !!! a c'est indniable  ::roll:: 
Et comme petits enfants que nous sommes, on se dit: "si c'est beau, c'est que a pte"  ::P:  vous voyez l'expression...

Alors qu"en fait, c'est plutt pas mal et comme d'habitude pour la marque, assez innovateur. Ajoutez  cela un bon marketing rod depuis des annes (par ex: beaucoup de rumeurs jusqu' la date de sortie officielle) et on obtient un magnifique buzz mdiatique  ::ccool:: 

Je ne dit pas que c'est bien ou mal, mais ici on ne s'attaque pas au produit phare d'Apple (Mac OS) qui par gestion de la mmoire et du dessin vectoriel (en autre)  fait le succs de la marque qui rappelons vend aussi des machines  ::zoubi:: .
Ici pas d'illustator, simplement un objet au design de la marque exploitant aux maximum ses brevets (multi-touch et apple-store)

Et oui, il ne faut pas se leurrer!! Le buissiness de l'informatique n'est plus ce qu'il tait... Aujourd'hui ce qui est rentable, c'est le service. Moins crackable et moins soumis au dni de la vente force.

Perso, mais ce n'est que mon avis, cet objet en plus d'tre marketing, sert a promouvoir le (book/app)Store et c'est tout.

Quand a ceux qui me disent que l'USB a ne sert a rien, pourtant il me semble que c'est devenu un standard (U = universal)
En mme temps apple doit aussi promouvoir l'airPort, et le FireWire (non soumis au variation de dbit tel l'USB)

Bref, ce n'est pas un PC, normal c'est du apple (hou!!! le mchant  ::oops:: ),

On verra quand les tablettes seront plutt utilises en tant que priphrique (cran + clavier/souris)
ou bien client WIMAX-de-la-mort connect a mon super ordi qui lui est multi-thread  .

----------


## curt

Bonsoir  tous,

je viens de voir la prsentation vido officielle de l'IPAD sur le site.

Autant l'Iphone apportait un plus sur le multimdia, mais l'IPAD c'est quoi ? Un Iphone cran XXL, sans WebCam (!!) (et  priori on ne peux pas tlphoner avec (!)) avec une autonomie batterie (inconnue) et quel moyen pour recharger (un port USB) ou un transfo (en option) donc pour le ct nomade, c'est pas encore le top.

Je ne suis pas anti-Apple (j'ai commenc sur un Apple IIe et continu depuis) mais l on a quoi :un produit super joli et trs avant-gardiste (bravo Apple), sans doute super cher (entre 400 et 1000$ !!!  ce prix on a un PC qui fait beaucoup plus et beaucoup mieux) et incontestablement super fragile. 

Ct interface tactile.... j'aime pas qu'on mette les doigts sur l'cran... a laisse des traces...

Bref, j'adhre pas, mme si je trouve le produit techniquement superbe et inconstestablement trs abouti sur le plan esthtique et d'une utilisation sans doute trs facile. Dsol mais c'est sans intrt pour moi !

Curt

----------


## Ceylo

Curt je dirais que t'as loup la moiti des explications  ::aie::  . Beaucoup des infos que tu "supposes" sont indiques prcisment dans les prsentations de l'iPad.

----------


## millie

Pas telle qu'elle est au jour aujourd'hui.

Probablement lorsque : 
- les problmes de connexions aux rseaux d'entreprises seront rsolues (VPN, protocole maison, email (IBM, MS)).
- il sera possible de facilement dvelopper une application pour a (typiquement un client de GED pour pouvoir rcuprer des documents de l'entreprise) => je vois souvent du flash ou du java ct client pour a

----------


## ixpe

Beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose a mon avis...
Ils sont tellement forts en marketing qu ils pourraient faire croire a tout le monde que c est une innovation majeure, que tout le monde attendait ce bidule depuis des dcennies etc etc...
D ailleurs dans sa prsentation, il nous donne tous les superlatifs du dictionnaire avant de sortir son gros gsm qui donne une exprience unique dans la navigation (ben ouais, c est pas courant les browser qui affichent une brique bleue lorsqu il y a du flash sur la page  ::):  )

Ce qui m arrete net c est la politique de fermeture d apple.

----------


## robert_trudel

il y a du choix en terme de tablet

TOUCH BOOK - android, ubuntu, al os, gentoo, bientt chrome os et maemo 


Hp Slate - windows 7


Asus table - android


Msi tablet - android 


Compal tablet - android


Notion ink Adam - android


Cydle M7 tablet - android


Dell tablet - android 


freescale - android


lenovo - windows 7, android 


pegatron - android 


smartq - windows ce, android, ubuntu


ICD ultra tablet - android 


Archos tablet - android, windows 7

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Une des rares utilisations professionnelle des tablettes est pour ceux qui travaillent  l'extrieur (chantiers, relevs, etc...)

A-t-on des informations sur:

1) La robustesse (chocs, chaleur, humidit)

2) La luminosit de l'cran (visibilit en plein soleil)

----------


## pseudocode

J'ai du mal  voir le march vis par l'IPad : 

- les appareils nomades : Ipod, Iphone, ... En ce cas la taille et le prix me rebuttent un peu.

- les ordinateurs portables : netbook, ultraportable, ... En ce cas les limitations du produit (connectique, fermeture, bridage) me rebuttent beaucoup.


Dommage... Je pense qu'il y avait un gros potentiel  faire un "mac book" au format tablette.

----------


## FailMan

Disons que a aurait t mieux avec Mac OSX  :;):

----------


## kOrt3x

> Disons que a aurait t mieux avec Mac OSX


C'est clair Mac OS X aurait t mieux dessus.  :;):

----------


## befalimpertinent

Au sujet du Flash :
Il est clair que quoi qu'en dise S.Jobs c'est une limitation importante rdhibitoire pour ceux qui surfent beaucoup. D'un autre ct si a pouvait pousser les sites  voluer vers du HTML 5 a serait la bonne nouvelle du jour.  ::ccool:: 
Mais dire  l'heure actuelle, je cite :


> Flash nest plus si important que cela


 est au mieux de la mauvaise fois caractrise  ::cfou::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Au sujet du Flash :
> Il est clair que quoi qu'en dise S.Jobs c'est une limitation importante rdhibitoire pour ceux qui surfent beaucoup. D'un autre ct si a pouvait pousser les sites  voluer vers du HTML 5 a serait la bonne nouvelle du jour. 
> Mais dire  l'heure actuelle, je cite : est au mieux de la mauvaise fois caractrise


faut pas parler de mauvais foie  Steve... il risque de mal le prendre  ::aie::

----------


## riete

> il y a du choix en terme de tablet


Comparons ce qui est comparable  ::mouarf:: 
Les cibles ne sont pas le geeks !!!

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Comparons ce qui est comparable 
> Les cibles ne sont pas le geeks !!!


d'accord avec la premire phrase, pas compltement avec la deuxime.

les tablettes PC tournent sous Win qui n'est pas prvu pour tre tactile (dsol mais implmenter le tactile ne suffit pas...)

les cibles ce sont des utilisateurs qui ne veulent pas se prendre la tte, les geeks n'ont pas tous envie de se casser la tte  faire marcher un truc... et au pire y a le JB pour a  :;): 
mais c'est vrai que dans les personnes "qui ne veulent pas se casser la tte", il y a une majorit de non geeks  ::):

----------


## robert_trudel

> d'accord avec la premire phrase, pas compltement avec la deuxime.
> 
> les tablettes PC tournent sous Win qui n'est pas prvu pour tre tactile (dsol mais implmenter le tactile ne suffit pas...)
> 
> les cibles ce sont des utilisateurs qui ne veulent pas se prendre la tte, les geeks n'ont pas tous envie de se casser la tte  faire marcher un truc... et au pire y a le JB pour a 
> mais c'est vrai que dans les personnes "qui ne veulent pas se casser la tte", il y a une majorit de non geeks


des tablets tu en as avec android ou linux et tu en aura encore plus sous android qui sortiront


il y a pas de sorte de geek... le vrai, au geek du dimanche qui change son fond d'cran et obtient l'admiration de la voisine... aujourd'hui faut plus faire grand chose pour tre geek

----------


## yoyo88

je cherche toujours l'utilit de l'ipad, mme si c'est vrai que c'est gnial de pouvoir tlcharger aussi sur son ipad l'application "rot", ou encore "bire", voir le "sabre laser".  ::aie:: 

 ::roll::

----------


## Valre

> je cherche toujours l'utilit de l'ipad, mme si c'est vrai que c'est gnial de pouvoir tlcharger aussi sur son ipad l'application "rot", ou encore "bire", voir le "sabre laser".


Tiens, un des avantages de l'ipad sur l'iphone c'est qu'on va se dbarrasser de ce genre d'appli qui sont bien moins adaptes  la tablette... je ne vois pas les proprio de tablettes les faire bouger dans tous les sens pour simuler un combat de sabre laser...

----------


## smyley

> Tiens, un des avantages de l'ipad sur l'iphone c'est qu'on va se dbarrasser de ce genre d'appli qui sont bien moins adaptes  la tablette... je ne vois pas les proprio de tablettes les faire bouger dans tous les sens pour simuler un combat de sabre laser...


Ben vu sa taille on pourra toujours simuler la bataille des spartiates contres les perses. Ce serai tout aussi pique  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Ben vu sa taille on pourra toujours simuler la bataille des spartiates contres les perses. Ce serai tout aussi pique


J'espere qu'il y aura une webcam comme ca on pourra s'en servir de miroir (avec l'appli qui va bien).  ::D:

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 01.02.2010*
*iPad : une compagnie chinoise accuse Apple de plagiat par rapport  son propre modle de tablette*

La compagnie chinoise Shenzhen Great Loong Brother commercialise depuis six mois une tablette appele P88. Problme : le dirigeant de cette socit accuse Apple d'avoir copi son produit  pour la cration de l'iPad.

Xiaolong Wu se plaint d'un vol de son "concept et design original" par les quipes de Steve Jobs. Aussi affirme-t-il que si l'iPad venait  tre commercialise en Chine, il porterait plainte pour "plagiat" car cela "affecterait ses ventes". 

Selon lui, Apple ne se serait pas content de copier le look de son appareil, mais il se serait aussi inspir de ses proprits multitouch. Les deux appareils seraient "identiques".

Pourtant, aprs quelques recherches faites sur les spcificits techniques du P88, on apprend que son cran n'est mme pas multitouch, mais simplement capable de resistive touch. En outre, il est dot d'un disque dur de 250 GB, d'un port Ethernet, d'une webcam de 1.3 MP, d'un processeur Intel 945GSE et d'un giga de RAM. Cela diffre largement des caractristiques techniques de l'iPad (voir dans l'article prcdent pour comparaison).

Ultime diffrence, et non des moindre, P88 tourne sous.... Windows ! Sans compter que l'autonomie de la batterie n'atteint qu'une heure et demie (contre 10 heures pour l'iPad).

Comme comparaison finale, je vous propose de regarder  quoi ressemblent les deux appareils :

 - l'iPad :


 - le P88 :


 ::fleche::  Alors, qui copie qui au final ? Que pensez-vous des affirmations de monsieur Wu ?

----------


## smyley

> une webcam de 1.3 MP


 ::aie:: 

Il s'agit sans doute d'une tentative de Buzz (quoiqu'en chine on va surement donner raison  Mr. Wu, vu que la politique est de donner toutes leurs chances aux socits nationales au dtriment des autres).

Mais surtout, sur le qui copie qui, c'est assez marrant de voir que le nom iPad tait dj la possession de Fujitsu depuis 2002  ::mouarf::

----------


## riete

De toute vidence la tablette P88 semble bien meilleur  ::mouarf:: 
Surtout j'oubliais, vraiment comparable en terme d'interface  ::ccool::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> De toute vidence la tablette P88 semble bien meilleur 
> Surtout j'oubliais, vraiment comparable en terme d'interface


compltement d'accrod  ::ave::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 02.02.2010*
*Les hackers s'en prennent dj  l'iPad, dur lancement pour la tablette d'Apple*

Moins d'une semaine aprs sa prsentation au grand public, et bien avant sa disponibilit en magasins, l'iPad est dj la cible des pirates informatiques.

C'est Carolyn Guevarra, de la socit de logiciels de scurit Trend Micro, qui a abord ce sujet dans Le Figaro.

Les pr-commandes de l'appareil seraient trs nombreuses, ce qui susciterait l'attention des hackers. Ces derniers auraient dj commenc  dvelopper et mettre en place des sites de phishing propageant des malwares sous couvert d'une image de plate-forme d'achat de la tablette.

Ainsi, certains internautes pourraient se faire avoir en pensant tre en train de commander le gadget technologique d'Apple. Des vols de donnes bancaires pourraient survenir prochainement par des arnaques de ce type, prudence donc.

----------


## kOrt3x

C'tait de toute faon obligatoire que des hackers s'intresse  l'iPad, tous comme les hackers qui ce sont occups de l'iPhone. Mais il ne faut tre aveugle, l'iPad sera aussi Jailbreak.

----------


## smyley

Sauf qu'on parle pas de jailbraking, mais bel est bien de malwares sur un produit Apple (donc, cens tre inviolable  ::roll:: )

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Sauf qu'on parle pas de jailbraking, mais bel est bien de malwares sur un produit Apple (donc, cens tre inviolable )


je kiffe la mauvaise foi...

les produits Apple sont pas censs tre inviolables, la preuve...

dans ce cas en plus on parle pas de malware mais de pishing... et c'est les utilisateurs qui sont fautifs (puisqu'ils ont dlibrment command le truc), pas une ventuelle faille sur le matos Apple.

du moment qu'on utilise l'internet on est expos aux "virus", faut juste savoir comment a marche et faire attention.

franchement la mauvaise foi... ::roll::

----------


## metagoto

> Sauf qu'on parle pas de jailbraking, mais bel est bien de malwares sur un produit Apple (donc, cens tre inviolable )


Je pense qu'ils s'agit plutt de malwares ciblant des clients windows qui se rendent sur des sites de phishing, pensant commander un iPad (la vie est quand mme bien faite  ::ccool:: )

----------


## smyley

> je kiffe la mauvaise foi...
> 
> les produits Apple sont pas censs tre inviolables,


A tout ceux qui me sortent cette excuse bidon, je les rediriges toujours vers cette page, magique :
http://www.apple.com/getamac/whymac/

Dsol, mais venant d'une entreprise qui se vente de faire "the worlds most advanced operating system", "secure right out of the box", je ne vois pas pourquoi ils pourraient se permettre de faire autre chose moins parfait et exceptionnellement suprieur que leur propre OS.

Il n'est mme pas question d'utilisateurs dans cette prsentation vu que "you can safely go about your work  or play  without interruption."

Et au vue du 

, il est lgitime d'attendre de l'iPad qu'il soit  l'image du Mac OS X, en tout cas de la part d'Apple, et pas moins.




> Je pense qu'ils s'agit plutt de malwares ciblant des clients windows qui se rendent sur des sites de phishing, pensant commander un iPad (la vie est quand mme bien faite )


Ou les utilisateurs de MacBook qui veulent faire pareil. La news ne le dit pas  ::roll:: 

ps. sympa la clef usb  ::mouarf::

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Sauf qu'on parle pas de jailbraking, mais bel est bien de malwares sur un produit Apple (donc, cens tre inviolable )


Toujours autant de mauvaise foi et de dsinformation, il faut apprendre  lire mon petit sinon tu n'iras pas loin dans la vie...

Pour tre clair : contrairement au titre racoleur de la news (une habitude), ce n'est pas l'ipad qui est la cible des "hackers" (no comment sur le terme) mais le client qui est press de commander son ipad. Quand a la partie malware pour mac, no comment, on ne va pas nerver inutilement les fanboys de ms.

PS : faudrait vraiment faire un effort sur la rdaction des news quand mme...

----------


## smyley

> mais le client qui est press de commander son ipad.


Et il faut apprendre  lire ce que j'cris, qui n'est pas toujours clair, et sachant que j'aime bien jouer sur les mots  ::aie:: 

Je dit "produit Apple". C'est quand mme plus probable qu'un utilisateur de MacBook tente d'acheter un iPad qu'un utilisateur de Windows qui fait de mme. Ce serai mme stupide de viser Windows pour racoler des achats de matos Apple.

Du coup, dans une image d'un monde Apple, dnu de Virus/malware/et compagnie, cela fait tche.

L'iPad cible des hackers, cible au niveau "ide", bien qu'en effet le titre porte  confusion.

Et kOrt3x parle de jailbracking sur l'iPad alors que selon toi, on en parlais pas. On sait pas vraiment  ::mouarf:: 

Mais bon, ct fanboys, on se comprend non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## JeitEmgie

La news est plutt :

"Les malfaisants profitent dj de la curiosit suscite par l'iPad pour mettre en place des sites de phishing visant  piger les internautes imprudents."

il ne s'agit nullement de hacking ni l'OS de la victime, ni le navigateur utilis ne sont en cause

cette faon de dformer les faits dans les titres de news pour faire du sensationnalisme mriterait un nologisme 

du slashdotisme ?

 et un beau smiley  la "hauteur" (si l'on ose dire sans peur de la contradiction)

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Et il faut apprendre  lire ce que j'cris, qui n'est pas toujours clair, et sachant que j'aime bien jouer sur les mots 
> 
> Je dit "produit Apple". C'est quand mme plus probable qu'un utilisateur de MacBook tente d'acheter un iPad qu'un utilisateur de Windows qui fait de mme. Ce serai mme stupide de viser Windows pour racoler des achats de matos Apple.
> 
> Du coup, dans une image d'un monde Apple, dnu de Virus/malware/et compagnie, cela fait tche.
> 
> L'iPad cible des hackers, cible au niveau "ide", bien qu'en effet le titre porte  confusion.
> 
> Et kOrt3x parle de jailbracking sur l'iPad alors que selon toi, on en parlais pas. On sait pas vraiment 
> ...


tu restes quand mme  ct de la plaque... l'info parle de pishing  :;):  quand t'auras compris ce que c'est reviens voir par ici.
kortex a parl de jailbreaking en hs, une remarque en plus...
bon allez je te laisse  ton troll de baztaj  ::zoubi:: 

EDIT:je parle mais je sais mme pas l'crire  ::aie::  p*h*ishing

REEDIT: apparemment j'avais trop bu...

----------


## riete

@smyley pourquoi tant de haine ?  :8-): 
Tu parles comme quelqu'un qui n'a jamais vraiment possd un Mac il y a moins de 10 ans et un PC avec un autre OS sur son bureau ? je me trompe ?

Il ne faut pas trop couter le bruits qui courent, depuis que le Mac existe il existe une aversion de certain contre ce produit car il bouscule les habitudes.

Maintenant, je suis tout  fait d'accord pour dire qu'il y a une drive dangereuse d'Apple dans la faon d'imposer les sous produits (iPhoto, iTunes, AppStore, etc ...) Mais tout ceci est due  l'absence de relle concurrence. Que proposent les autres en face ... ?

Je pense que les combats contre l'innovation d'Apple devraient plutt s'attaquer  des sujets bien plus dangereux pour nous consommateurs. Nous perdons petit  petit la possibilit de choisir et pas seulement dans le domaine de l'informatique !!!

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Nous perdons petit  petit la possibilit de choisir et pas seulement dans le domaine de l'informatique !!!


ouais j'aimerais vraiment avoir plus de choix dans le rayon sous-vtements pour femme, je trouve jamais rien qui me va  ::(:

----------


## smyley

> "Les malfaisants profitent dj de la curiosit suscite par l'iPad pour mettre en place des sites de phishing visant  piger les internautes imprudents."
> 
> il ne s'agit nullement de hacking ni l'OS de la victime, ni le navigateur utilis ne sont en cause


Mais tu as tout  fait raison. Il y a la news, et tout le reste n'est l'interprtation sur les affirmations & ce que l'on peut sous entendre par rapport au texte de la news  ::roll:: 

Et aprs tout, quand il y a une annonce pareille, il y a bien un publique probable concern, un OS plus touch que les autres, etc.




> tu restes quand mme  ct de la plaque... l'info parle pas de pishing


J'ai parl de pishing ?




> kortex a parl de jailbreaking en hs, une remarque en plus...


bah voyons. Pourtant lui, c'est tout sauf un fanboy ms.




> @smyley pourquoi tant de haine ?


J'ai eu une mauvaise exprience avec les pro-mac. Mais maintenant, je prend tout ce qui est dit par les marketeux d'Apple au pied de la lettre. Tout ce que je sors sur les mac (except peut tre les blagues sur l'iPad  ::aie:: ) je le cite maintenant (ie. Why Get A Mac ?).

Sinon perso j'ai dj essay Windows donc, mais aussi Ubuntu, Fedora, Debian, et des drivs de Suse  :;): 




> Mais tout ceci est due  l'absence de relle concurrence. Que proposent les autres en face ... ?


a c'est une autre histoire. Sur le ct des PC il y a Windows/Linux. Sur le ct des tlphones il commence  y avoir de la concurrence avec les tlphones bass sur Android (Windows est assez "mal vu" sur les phones  ::aie:: )




> Nous perdons petit  petit la possibilit de choisir et pas seulement dans le domaine de l'informatique !!!


Mais justement, plutt que de se battre pour avoir du choix, j'en vois plein se battre pour "juste" se faire rembourser. Mais l, c'est encore autre chose  ::aie::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Mais tu as tout  fait raison. Il y a la news, et tout le reste n'est l'interprtation sur les affirmations & ce que l'on peut sous entendre par rapport au texte de la news 
> 
> Et aprs tout, quand il y a une annonce pareille, il y a bien un publique probable concern, un OS plus touch que les autres, etc.
> 
> 
> J'ai parl de pishing ?
> 
> 
> bah voyons. Pourtant lui, c'est tout sauf un fanboy ms.
> ...


tu lis le mme topic que les autres ?  ::koi::

----------


## smyley

> tu lis le mme topic que les autres ?


je rponds.

----------


## _skip

C'est vrai que l'intitul de la news laissait croire  des tentatives d'attaque sur l'appareil lui mme (malware, jailbreaking).
Si on la lit en diagonale, il y a des chances qu'on se rende pas compte qu'en ralit, c'est un procd qui pourrait s'appliquer  n'importe quoi, mme une paire de skis.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> C'est vrai que l'intitul de la news laissait croire  des tentatives d'attaque sur l'appareil lui mme (malware, jailbreaking).
> Si on la lit en diagonale, il y a des chances qu'on se rende pas compte qu'en ralit, c'est un procd qui pourrait s'appliquer  n'importe quoi, mme une paire de skis.


ouais faudrait que certains apprennent  lire et d'autres prennent plus de responsabilits quant  ce qu'ils crivent... surtout dans des news  ::calim2::

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Et aprs tout, quand il y a une annonce pareille, il y a bien un publique probable concern, un OS plus touch que les autres, etc.


et dans ce cas particulier, l'OS en question est celui qui fait (mal) fonctionner le yaourt entre les 2 oreilles de certains

----------


## Ceylo

> et dans ce cas particulier, l'OS en question est celui qui fait (mal) fonctionner le yaourt entre les 2 oreilles de certains


J'adore !!  ::aie::

----------


## Julien Bodin

Quand j'ai lu "Hacker" je me suis dis qu'ils avaient russi  bidouiller le truc mais personne n'a touch  la machine.

Faites gaffes aux termes utiliss  :;):

----------


## FailMan

De toute manire, Jailbreak ou pas jailbreak, a restera toujours aussi mauvais  ::aie::   ::haha:: 




> C'tait de toute faon obligatoire que des hackers s'intresse  l'iPad, tous comme les hackers qui ce sont occups de l'iPhone. Mais il ne faut tre aveugle, l'iPad sera aussi Jailbreak.


Bien videmment, aucune forteresse n'est imprenable  :;):

----------


## s4mk1ng

Ouais enfin c'est pas vraiment cracker qu'il a t...
Faire attention au terme.

----------


## Skyounet

> Les pr-commandes de l'appareil seraient trs nombreuses, ce qui susciterait l'attention des hackers.


Les pr-commandes ne sont pas ouvertes sur le site de Apple Store !
Elles viennent d'o celles l alors ?

----------


## FailMan

Apparemment, elles proviennent de sites frauduleux, puisque qu'il est question de hackers et de mot de passe de cartes bancaires, donc sites orient phishing  :;): 

Tant que a arnaque des fanboys, a me drange absolument pas. Voil qui leur fera les pieds  vouloir acheter tout ce qui est estampill Apple.

 ::dehors:: 

Je rentre pour quelques secondes, c'est trop tentant  ::aie::  :




> l'info parle pas de pishing


Ah bon ? La vision du phishing, made in Apple, c'est vendre dans une jolie bote un produit tout aussi beau mais mauvais ?




> Les pr-commandes de l'appareil seraient trs nombreuses, ce qui susciterait l'attention des hackers. *Ces derniers auraient dj commenc  dvelopper et mettre en place des sites de phishing* propageant des malwares sous couvert d'une image de plate-forme d'achat de la tablette.
> 
> Ainsi, certains internautes pourraient se faire avoir en pensant tre en train de commander le gadget technologique d'Apple. *Des vols de donnes bancaires* pourraient survenir prochainement par des arnaques de ce type, prudence donc.


 ::aie::  A bon entendeur  :;):

----------


## _skip

> Les pr-commandes ne sont pas ouvertes sur le site de Apple Store !
> Elles viennent d'o celles l alors ?


De sites de pigeonnage, justement.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> A bon entendeur


 ::calim2::  ce lapsus c'est pas ma faute, j'ai rdig le message sur un PC du boulot  ::aie::  n'empche que a change compltement le sens de ce que je voulais dire  ::cry:: 

donc je voulais bien dire que la news CONCERNE le pHishing et pas le contraire  ::roll::  la honte sur moi...

----------


## FailMan

> ce lapsus c'est pas ma faute, j'ai rdig le message sur un PC du boulot  n'empche que a change compltement le sens de ce que je voulais dire 
> 
> donc je voulais bien dire que la news CONCERNE le pHishing et pas le contraire  la honte sur moi...


Aaah, je comprends mieux, je me disais aussi  :8O:   ::zoubi::

----------


## dlewin

pour information,  et je n'ai pas vu cela dj cit, il y  la *iFreeTablet* 
qui est vient de sortir hier, les specs :


cran : 10.2 pouces pour une rsolution de 1024600 (iPad : 9,7 pouces, 1 024  768) ;Processeurs : Atom N270 1.6 GHz (iPad : Apple A4 1 GHz) ;Disque dur : 160 GB (iPad : 16, 32 ou 64 Go) ;WiFi et Ethernet (iPad : Wifi Bluetooth et 3G) ;3 ports USB (iPad : prise spcifique  Apple) ;VGA output ;lecteur SD card reader ;Webcam : 1.3 Mp ;Batterie : 2.5 heures (iPad : jusqu' 10 h (1 mois en veille))

et elle s'appelle free parceque base sur Debian. Alors ce ne sera certes pas le iPad (pour l'afficheur LCD par ex) mais au moins cela aura plus d'ouverture, notamment je pourrai ENFIN ajouter ce que je veux dessus!!!
Quitte  le faire moi-mme.

http://www.ifreetablet.com/indexEN.php

----------


## Ragmaxone

> pour information,  et je n'ai pas vu cela dj cit, il y  la *iFreeTablet* 
> qui est vient de sortir hier, les specs :
> 
> 
> cran : 10.2 pouces pour une rsolution de 1024600 (iPad : 9,7 pouces, 1 024  768) ;Processeurs : Atom N270 1.6 GHz (iPad : Apple A4 1 GHz) ;Disque dur : 160 GB (iPad : 16, 32 ou 64 Go) ;WiFi et Ethernet (iPad : Wifi Bluetooth et 3G) ;3 ports USB (iPad : prise spcifique  Apple) ;VGA output ;lecteur SD card reader ;Webcam : 1.3 Mp ;Batterie : 2.5 heures (iPad : jusqu' 10 h (1 mois en veille))
> 
> et elle s'appelle free parceque base sur Debian. Alors ce ne sera certes pas le iPad (pour l'afficheur LCD par ex) mais au moins cela aura plus d'ouverture, notamment je pourrai ENFIN ajouter ce que je veux dessus!!!
> Quitte  le faire moi-mme.
> 
> http://www.ifreetablet.com/indexEN.php


c'est pas du tout la mme cible, a serait plus un couteau suisse du geek (niveau connectique)  utiliser en dplacement de faon trs courte (batterie ridicule...).
le BT aussi a peut tre pratique justement pour compenser le manque de ports (bon a fait monter le prix et la consommation des priph  ::?: )
surtout qu'un truc "mobile" comme a avec un DD c'est pas top...
les seuls vrais avantages c'est la cam, le lecteur et les usb (un seul suffit amplement)
bref  choisir, si l'iPad ne comble pas tes attentes, tu auras meilleur temps de prendre un petit netbook qui te coteras moins cher, aura plus de connectique et une meilleur autonomie...
et j'aimerais bien connatre ses dimensions  :;):

----------


## dlewin

> c'est pas du tout la mme cible, a serait plus un couteau suisse du geek (niveau connectique)  utiliser en dplacement de faon trs courte (batterie ridicule...).
> le BT aussi a peut tre pratique justement pour compenser le manque de ports (bon a fait monter le prix et la consommation des priph )
> surtout qu'un truc "mobile" comme a avec un DD c'est pas top...
> les seuls vrais avantages c'est la cam, le lecteur et les usb (un seul suffit amplement)
> bref  choisir, si l'iPad ne comble pas tes attentes, tu auras meilleur temps de prendre un petit netbook qui te coteras moins cher, aura plus de connectique et une meilleur autonomie...
> et j'aimerais bien connatre ses dimensions


c'est sur le site :

Dimensiones: 28 cm x 18 cm y 0,24 cm de grosor, pesa 1.03 kg
(incluyendo la batera)

Autant je suis d'accord, ce n'est pas la mme cible, autant le netbook c'est pas du tout la mme chose.  
Ca fait bien avant la sortie d'Apple que j'attends impatiemment une tablette tactile malgr ces netbooks.En terme de besoin, le tactile je suis largement pour et QUE dans le cas d'une tablette, pas pour un cran de PC (comme HP l'a fait par ex) o je n'y trouve qu'un intrt trs limit.

Geek oui pour l'aspect (qui me fait hyper envie) : j'installe ce que je veux,
Non parce qu'il y  des fonctionnalits que beaucoup trouvent manquantes  l'IPad. 
C'est mon avis et je le partage.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> c'est sur le site :
> 
> Dimensiones: 28 cm x 18 cm y 0,24 cm de grosor, pesa 1.03 kg
> (incluyendo la batera)
> 
> Autant je suis d'accord, ce n'est pas la mme cible, autant le netbook c'est pas du tout la mme chose.  
> Ca fait bien avant la sortie d'Apple que j'attends impatiemment une tablette tactile malgr ces netbooks.En terme de besoin, le tactile je suis largement pour et QUE dans le cas d'une tablette, pas pour un cran de PC (comme HP l'a fait par ex) o je n'y trouve qu'un intrt trs limit.
> 
> Geek oui pour l'aspect (qui me fait hyper envie) : j'installe ce que je veux,
> ...


hh j'ai pas trouv sur le site  ::boulet:: 
bon paisseur et poids aussi a joue... mais bon c'est un dtail qui dpend beaucoup de ce que tu veux en faire  ::): 
sinon l'histoire du tactile je suis d'accord, et pour ce qui est d'avoir un ordi "normal" avec cran tactile, a peut tre utile, comme caisse enregistreuse par exemple  ::aie::  srieusement pour des utilisations autre que sur bureau a peut tre plus pratique qu'une souris mais a reste quand mme trs spcifique.
le ct "j'installe ce que je veux" a se discute  :;): 

j'admire les gens qui *partage* leur avis  ::ave:: 

on le dira jamais assez : W8'n C

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Bill Gates ne veut pas d'Ipad*
*Il est comme tout le monde, dit une tude qui doute de l'existence d'un march pour la tablette d'Apple*


"_Vous savez, je crois beaucoup dans le tactile et dans les lecteurs numriques, mais je pense toujours que l'alliance de la voix, du stylo et d'un vrai clavier  autrement dit un netbook  restera le standard_". 

Ces mots sont ceux de Bill Gates, a qui on demandait ce qu'il pensait de l'iPad. Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que le crateur visionnaire de Microsoft n'est pas emball.

"_Ce n'est pas comme lquand je me suis assis avec, pour la premire fois, un iPhone dans les mains et o je me suis dit  Oh, mon Dieu... Microsoft n'a pas vis assez haut . [] C'est un reader sympa (nice), mais il n'y a rien dans l'iPad qui quand je le vois pourrait me faire dire  Oh, j'aurais tellement aim que Microsoft ait fait a_ "

Bref, Bill Gates veut un netbook. Pas un iPad.

Comme tout le monde, souligne une tude de retrovo qui montre que prs de 61 % des personnes qui ont entendu parler de l'iPad n'en voient pas l'utilit.





Une tude qui semble concorder avec l'avis de plusieurs observateurs (et de plusieurs membres du forum) qui remettent en doute l'existence d'un vritable march pour le produit.

Mais ne sous-estiment-ils pas l'effet de mode qui entoure le lancement de chaque produit d'Apple ?


*Source* : L'tude de Retrovo


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous l'avis de Bill Gates objectif ?
 ::fleche::  Et pensez-vous que les experts, assez pessimistes sur le succs de l'iPad, sous-estiment l'effet de mode qui pourrait jouer en sa faveur ?

----------


## argonath

Bon, Bill est d'accord avec les membres de developpez.com, un gros iPhone c'est nul, un petit Mac Book a aurait t parfait...

J'aime assez l'aveu sur l'iPhone, c'est vrai qu'il a du mettre un sacr coup de vieux  tout ceux qui se sont dit "merde, on aurait d y penser", mais j'ai bien peur que l'iPad confirme qu'Apple se repose sur ce laurier et oublie ses fondamentaux

----------


## Averroes

Le manque d'interconnectivit de l'appareil me conforte dans mon avis qui est "je l'achterais pas du moins dans sa premire version". Le bluetooth peut tre intressant s'il peut tre assez ouvert au niveau des appareils.

Wifi uniquement limiterait le produit  la maison ou au bureau.
Le 3G n'a pas de grand intrt surtout connaissant la difficult pour retirer le sim d'un IPhone. Je me vois mal avoir +10/20euros de frais pour un autre appareil.

Lire avec me parait bizarre mais vu le pricing du produit peut-tre va t il nuire au march des lecteur ebook en mettant en avant sa polyvalence et sa bibliothque d'application et l'intgration d'ITunes.

Reste le 10 heures d'autonomie...j'attends les tests.

Ma seul utilit serait de le prendre en voyage pour voir quelques films et couter la musique avec des enceintes portables dans une chambre d'htel ou en avion/train.

La cible qu'ils auront sera early-adopters, les commerciaux en dplacement ou sur des lieux de ventes, ceux qui lisent des livres numriques. Mais bon je me trompe  chaque fois.

Mais M. Gates a raison dans un constat qui est que l'iPad n'ait pas un outil de convergence  l'inverse de l'iPhone. Mais je suis sr que l'quipe marketing d'Apple est trs crative.

----------


## octal

Et qu'attendiez vous de Bill Gates? Qu'il vous dise : "ouiaaeee .. super je vais m'en acheter 10 ... " Ou bien encore "Steve va encore nous .....er" ???

Sincrement, tout le monde sais (y compris billou) que Apple a bien dcroch le jackpot grce  iTunes et ses services payant tq musique, appli, et maintenant livres, et bient journaux et autres. iPhone, iPad, iTv ...  et tout autre moyen matriel n'est l que pour offrir une connexion permanente des clients (je n'aime pas le terme pigeons que certains utilisent parce que que Setve n'est venu voir personne avec un flingue sur la nuque pour l'obliger  prendre un iPhone ou un iPode=.
Microsoft (ainsi que les autres acteurs) ont beaucoup de retard. C'est un fait, et ce n'est pas l'chec ventuel  d'un certain iPad qui fera reculer les bnef d'Apple, d'autant que a ne rendra pas les produits Microsoft meilleurs.

Microsoft a produit d'excellents produits durant les dernires annes (.NET, Office, SQLServer...), mais a chou sur le mobile et de loin. Le nombre de terminaux vendu sous Win Mobile n'tait qu'un concours de circonstances (aucun concurrent srieux dans le temps et les constructeurs sous les menaces permanentes). Maintenant ce n'est plus le cas: Apple s'est affranchie en proposant un hardware et software maison (iPhone+iPhoneOS) avec pleins d'originalits, et Google est fort financirement et n'a pas peur d'emmerder Microsoft, et propose des solutions rellement comptitive parce qu'il emboite le pas  Microsoft par sa prsence auprs des centres de recherches et des universit, puis son portefeuil lui permet d'appliquer la technique du Try/Catch sans trop de soucis.

Bonne journe

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est bizarrre. Avoir un iphone ne me tente pas plus que cela, etant donn que tout ce qu'il est senc permettre est sur un cran minuscule.

La fonction premire de tlphonie n'tant pas et de loin la raison d'tre de iphone, je pense que la apple a trouver un crneau.

En effet, j'ai tout de suite imagin le commercial en deplacement qui fait sa prsentation, mais surtout le consultant ou l'inspecteur qui a juste une tablette et qui renseigne les formulaire et les cases en direct sur un logiciel de type SAAS.

On a  clairement un produit idal pour ces cibles, sans clavier encombrant, sans besoin de souris.

Et cerise sur le gateau, il lit les divx, les MP3 et a un cran tout a fait acceptable pour occuper notre employ sur le chemin du retour.

Bref, je pense que c'est tout a fait un produit d'avenir... mais bon, je me plante peut etre

----------


## Averroes

> Et cerise sur le gateau, il lit les divx, les MP3 et a un cran tout a fait acceptable pour occuper notre employ sur le chemin du retour.


Je ne me pense qu'il lit les divx mais plutot les mp4 (h264+AAC/MP3)
Mais c'est vrai que le Saas serait un bon moyen de toucher les utilisateurs de iPad avec la taille de l'cran importante sans pour autant se lier  l'Apple store (et de ne pas profiter de la mise en avant) mais bon c'est un autre dbat.

----------


## tim974

Ipad = Ipod = Iphone = Futur

Notebook = Pass

Il est triste de voir que tant de monde s'obstinent  vouloir se conforter dans son petit cocon et refusent de regarder vers l'avant.

Croyez-vous qu'en 2050, on se baladera encore avec un clavier et une souris?

L'Ipad est une innovation et Apple ne se repose pas sur ses lauriers. Bill Gates ne peut qu'avouer la russite de l'Iphone et il fait tout pour casser d'entre de jeu la nouvelle concurrence.

----------


## skywaukers

Bonjour,




> Croyez-vous qu'en 2050, on se baladera encore avec un clavier et une souris?


Oui tu as trs certainement raison, mais ne crois tu pas que ce soit trop tt pour rpondre aux besoin des utilisateurs de 2050 ? 
tre trop en avance n'est pas forcment mieux que d'tre en retard. En fait il faut tre en adquation avec les besoins actuel et idalement rpondre aux besoins d'un futur imminent. Et aujourd'hui se passer d'un clavier souris ce n'est pas vraiment envisageable, et a ne le sera pas dans un futur trs proche, donc oui, peut-tre qu'Apple voit trop loin, trop tt.

@++
Dany

----------


## _skip

Comme si c'tait impossible qu'un tel produit choue... L'iphone tait attendu et tenait la majeure partie de ces promesses, c'tait le gadget que quasiment tout ceux qui avaient l'intention de changer de tlphone ont au moins considr ( dfaut d'acheter).

Avec l'IPad on est loin de l'hystrie suscite par les prcdents gadgets d'apple, pour moi ce n'est pas impossible que a soit un semi-chec ce premier modle. Comprenez que c'est cher pour ce que c'est puis assez limit en fonctionnalits et en connectique, sans parler du manque d'ouverture concernant les applications.

Ca a rien  y voir avec le fait d'tre contre le progrs, juste que la temprature du public est pas super. 

Puis dire que c'est le futur blabla, on est en 2010 dj, a va faire 10 ans qu'on devrait tous piloter des voitures volantes entre des structures arrondies. Comme quoi  ::aie::

----------


## ferber

> Ipad = Ipod = Iphone = Futur


Vous avez fait un voyage dans le temp ?



> Notebook = Pass


Notebook ? c'est quoi, a sert a quoi ? 



> Il est triste de voir que tant de monde s'obstinent  vouloir se conforter dans son petit cocon et refusent de regarder vers l'avant.


Il est triste de voir que tant de monde s'obstinent  vouloir avancer sans raison valable, se prendre pour des devins visionnaire, venant du future.
Les jouets apple son des jouets, des jolies jouet, mais toujours des jouets. Rduire le future  a serrait faire un bon en arrire....




> Croyez-vous qu'en 2050, on se baladera encore avec un clavier et une souris?


Ce balader ? Quand je me balade gnralement j'ai une canne a pche et sacs plein de bonne chse, mais pas de tlphone ou assimil.





> L'Ipad est une innovation et Apple ne se repose pas sur ses lauriers. Bill Gates ne peut qu'avouer la russite de l'Iphone et il fait tout pour casser d'entre de jeu la nouvelle concurrence.


Nouvelle concurrence ? ::mouarf::  Et oui c'est vraie, mais, Apple n'est pas tout. Et l'informatique a besoin d'autre chose que des jouets avec une pommes. ( enfin c'est ma vision de l'informatique, mais aprs pour les enfant et les ados, il est vraie que ce genre de jouets plait beaucoup, comme face book etc)

----------


## FloMo

> Bon, Bill est d'accord avec les membres de developpez.com, un gros iPhone c'est nul, un petit Mac Book a aurait t parfait...


Un petit MacBook, a s'appelle un MacBook Air.

Il y a une diffrence entre :
- un netbook qui doit prendre son temps pour se lancer puis aller chercher le document avant d'ouvrir une prsentation
- et un iPad qui lance instantanment (ou presque) Keynote et accde tout aussi rapidement  la prsentation cible.

Exemple de russite  venir : l'OmniGroup qui proposera ses diagrammes d'organisation de projets, de brainstorming et autres sur iPad.

Autre exemple sympa : NOVA. A 2, on peut dj jouer en bluetooth avec 2 iPhone. La version iPad (plus belle et tout et tout) est en cours de dveloppement. Pourquoi pas une version avec l'iPad en cran principal (il y a une sortie TV, donc pas de soucis pour voir plus grand) utilisant les iPhone comme des manettes sensitives.

Restons dans le jeu : un bowling avec les iPhone en WiiMote, un Quiz avec iPhone en buzzer, un jeu de voiture avec iPhone en volant, un karaok avec iPhone en micro, un jeu de cartes avec iPad en plateau et iPhone en cartes...

SFR, Orange et Bouygues ont leur application TV. Maintenant, imaginez la mme chose mais sur iPad : je regarde la TV o je veux chez moi. Et en plus, mon iPhone peut me servir de tlcommande.

Je veux faire une prsentation  un client : je lui sort l'iPad et il manipule l'objet en 3D. (rien  voir avec une prsentation netbook)

Je veux faire de la cuisine : un iPhone est trop petit, un netbook est trop gros, un iPad est adapt.

En fin de compte, la seule limitation possible est l'imagination des dveloppeurs. (et la peur d'une nouvelle technologie qu'ils ne matrisent pas)

----------


## FloMo

> pour information,  et je n'ai pas vu cela dj cit, il y  la *iFreeTablet* 
> qui est vient de sortir hier, les specs :
> 
> 
> cran : 10.2 pouces pour une rsolution de 1024600 (iPad : 9,7 pouces, 1 024  768) ;Processeurs : Atom N270 1.6 GHz (iPad : Apple A4 1 GHz) ;Disque dur : 160 GB (iPad : 16, 32 ou 64 Go) ;WiFi et Ethernet (iPad : Wifi Bluetooth et 3G) ;3 ports USB (iPad : prise spcifique  Apple) ;VGA output ;lecteur SD card reader ;Webcam : 1.3 Mp ;Batterie : 2.5 heures (iPad : jusqu' 10 h (1 mois en veille))
> 
> et elle s'appelle free parceque base sur Debian. Alors ce ne sera certes pas le iPad (pour l'afficheur LCD par ex) mais au moins cela aura plus d'ouverture, notamment je pourrai ENFIN ajouter ce que je veux dessus!!!
> Quitte  le faire moi-mme.
> 
> http://www.ifreetablet.com/indexEN.php


Enfin la tablette tactile, ce n'est pas nouveau. On n'est pas du tout sur le mme march. Mais c'est un bon jouet de geek. ::ccool::

----------


## ferber

> Enfin la tablette tactile, ce n'est pas nouveau. On n'est pas du tout sur le mme march. Mais c'est un bon jouet de geek.


Oui c'est sur, j'ai toujours prfr les lego, au playmobil...

----------


## FailMan

> Un petit MacBook, a s'appelle un MacBook Air.
> 
> Il y a une diffrence entre :
> - un netbook qui doit prendre son temps pour se lancer puis aller chercher le document avant d'ouvrir une prsentation
> - et un iPad qui lance instantanment (ou presque) Keynote et accde tout aussi rapidement  la prsentation cible.


Tout comme toute autre tablette  ::aie:: 




> Exemple de russite  venir : l'OmniGroup qui proposera ses diagrammes d'organisation de projets, de brainstorming et autres sur iPad.


Tu as pareil sur des tablettes quipes de Windows 7.




> Un petit MacBook, a s'appelle un MacBook Air.
> 
> Il y a une diffrence entre :
> - un netbook qui doit prendre son temps pour se lancer puis aller chercher le document avant d'ouvrir une prsentation
> - et un iPad qui lance instantanment (ou presque) Keynote et accde tout aussi rapidement  la prsentation cible.


Tout comme toute autre tablette  ::aie:: 




> Autre exemple sympa : NOVA. A 2, on peut dj jouer en bluetooth avec 2 iPhone. La version iPad (plus belle et tout et tout) est en cours de dveloppement. Pourquoi pas une version avec l'iPad en cran principal (il y a une sortie TV, donc pas de soucis pour voir plus grand) utilisant les iPhone comme des manettes sensitives.


Ah bon, une sortie TV ? Tiens donc, premire nouvelle  ::aie:: 




> Dock Connector
> Prise mini-jack 3,5 mm pour casque stro
> Haut-parleur intgr
> Microphone
> Logement de carte SIM (modle Wi-Fi + 3G uniquement)





> Restons dans le jeu : un bowling avec les iPhone en WiiMote, un Quiz avec iPhone en buzzer, un jeu de voiture avec iPhone en volant, un karaok avec iPhone en micro, un jeu de cartes avec iPad en plateau et iPhone en cartes...


Vu le processeur maison et la faiblesse de la puce graphique, j'ai des doutes sur la qualit des jeux  ::aie::  Et puis trop bien, t'es oblig de te trimbaler avec toute ta clique pour jouer  ::ccool::  Sinon, il y a la Wii pour jouer de manire "sensitive"  :;): 




> SFR, Orange et Bouygues ont leur application TV. Maintenant, imaginez la mme chose mais sur iPad : je regarde la TV o je veux chez moi. Et en plus, mon iPhone peut me servir de tlcommande.


Sinon, maintenant on fait des crans 127 centimtres, a vite de se faire mal aux yeux  :;):  Ou sinon on peut directement voir la TV sur son portable ou netbook, a fait un peu moins mal aux yeux.




> Je veux faire une prsentation  un client : je lui sort l'iPad et il manipule l'objet en 3D. (rien  voir avec une prsentation netbook)


Tout comme n'importe quelle autre tablette.




> Je veux faire de la cuisine : un iPhone est trop petit, un netbook est trop gros, un iPad est adapt.


Tout comme n'importe quelle autre tablette.




> En fin de compte, la seule limitation possible est l'imagination des dveloppeurs. (et la peur d'une nouvelle technologie qu'ils ne matrisent pas)


Tu sembles oublier celles-ci : 




> Pas de ports USB (mme pas un), une taille excessive (autant prendre un netbook c'est moins cher et plus polyvalent), un HP Mono, pas de fonction tlphonique (la mobilit selon Apple), pas de webcam (le web selon Apple), pas de lecteur de carte (les photos selon Apple), 3G en option  tarif prohibitif (achetez un iPhone 3G !), une mmoire ridicule pour ce prix (c'est vrai que 16 Go a suffit vu qu'on peut rien en faire), mise  jour de l'OS probablement payante (10$ pour grer le copier-coller a passe pas avec moi), pas de multi-tche (pas d'internet et de mail en mme temps), pas de Flash (a condamne un bon nombre de sites, mais a, c'est le Web selon Apple ) un systme de gestion des applications hasardeux (aucune libert via iTunes), un systme de connexion au PC hasardeux (ncessite iTunes, la mobilit selon Apple ), un cran qui consomme de l'nergie  fond, un OS de tlphone sur une tablette , pas de lecture des formats vido courants (ncessite conversion, mais a, c'est le multimdia selon Apple, tout le monde possde ses DVD au format H.264 ), fonctions basiques optionnelles (et bien souvent payantes), pas de possibilit d'utilisation en stockage de masse (pourtant avec 32 ou 64 Go, a pouvait tre sympa), une connectique propritaire (la mobilit selon Apple ) et j'en passe ...


tre un fanboy Apple, a n'a pas de prix  ::aie:: 




> Ipad = Ipod = Iphone = Futur
> 
> Notebook = Pass
> 
> L'Ipad est une innovation et Apple ne se repose pas sur ses lauriers. Bill Gates ne peut qu'avouer la russite de l'Iphone et il fait tout pour casser d'entre de jeu la nouvelle concurrence.


McFly  ::aie::

----------


## Ragmaxone

a me fait vraiment rire ce genre de rponses  ::D:  le pire c'est que t'es convaincu de ta bonne foi... enfin bon courage dans la vie relle  ::coucou::

----------


## FailMan

> a me fait vraiment rire ce genre de rponses  le pire c'est que t'es convaincu de ta bonne foi... enfin bon courage dans la vie relle


La tienne aussi me fait bien rire, elle ne rpond strictement  rien  ::aie::   ::haha::  Tu juges quelque chose et n'apportes rien. C'est plutt de votre part la mauvaise foi, vous seriez prt  acheter un produit franchement mauvais parce qu'il est estampill Apple. Il serait estampill Microsoft, vous seriez en train de citer tous les dfauts (rdhibitoires) que j'ai enumr un peu plus haut  ::aie::

----------


## FloMo

> Tout comme toute autre tablette





> Tu as pareil sur des tablettes quipes de Windows 7.





> Tout comme toute autre tablette


Instantanment ne veut pas dire avec un dmarrage de 20 secondes comme sur Archos par exemple.
C'est comme si tu disais que tu peux voir aussi rapidement un film sur un netbook que sur un iPhone. Ton iPhone, tu le dlocks et tu lances ton film. Ton PC / Mac doit avant se lancer.




> Ah bon, une sortie TV ? Tiens donc, premire nouvelle


Ce n'est pas parce que les journalistes ne l'ont pas mis en avant que a n'existe pas. Il suffit de regarder la prsentation de Jobs sur vido projecteur. Les nouvelles APIs proposent a.




> Vu le processeur maison et la faiblesse de la puce graphique, j'ai des doutes sur la qualit des jeux


Tu n'as pas vu la prsentation de Gameloft avec NOVA et Need For Speed ? Tu sais ce qu'est un iPad ?

[quote=JohnPetrucci;4987223]
Sinon, maintenant on fait des crans 127 centimtres, a vite de se faire mal aux yeux  :;):  Ou sinon on peut directement voir la TV sur son portable ou netbook, a fait un peu moins mal aux yeux.
[//QUOTE]

Et grce  la sortie TV sur le mets sur ta TV 127 cm justement.

J'aime bien avoir une petite TV  ct de mon cran d'ordi. L'iPhone est pas mal mais un peu petit. Mon Macbook est utilis et je n'ai pas la place pour taler un notebook, aussi petit soit-il (et aprs, on retombe sur le soucis de taille de l'cran) .




> Tout comme n'importe quelle autre tablette.
> 
> Tout comme n'importe quelle autre tablette.


Houla ! Je suis sr qu' la sortie de l'iPhone tu tais persuad qu'il tait "Tout comme n'importe quel autre smartphone."





> Tu sembles oublier celles-ci : 
> Pas de ports USB (mme pas un),


Bravo : ce n'est pas un notebook, en effet.




> une taille excessive (autant prendre un netbook c'est moins cher et plus polyvalent),


Le netbook, c'est un pseudo-ordinateur cheap. Rien  voir.




> un HP Mono,


Le mode mono est en mode accessibilit. Sinon, c'est stro.




> pas de fonction tlphonique (la mobilit selon Apple),


Ce n'est pas un iPhone.




> pas de webcam (le web selon Apple),


Ok. C'est un peu dommage.




> pas de lecteur de carte (les photos selon Apple),


On n'a pas vu la mme prsentation ? Il y a un accessoire prvu pour a.




> 3G en option  tarif prohibitif (achetez un iPhone 3G !),


Les tarifs n'ont pas t annoncs en Europe et les abonnements sont bien moins contraignants aux USA.




> une mmoire ridicule pour ce prix (c'est vrai que 16 Go a suffit vu qu'on peut rien en faire),


Tu veux en faire un serveur ?




> mise  jour de l'OS probablement payante (10$ pour grer le copier-coller a passe pas avec moi),


Mise  jour majeure, c'est possible.




> pas de multi-tche (pas d'internet et de mail en mme temps),


Inutile quand les dveloppeurs qui conoivent ce genre de produits savent bosser. Vraiment totalement inutile.




> pas de Flash (a condamne un bon nombre de sites, mais a, c'est le Web selon Apple )


Flash est pourri et pas optimis (pas d'utilisation des API d'acclration matrielle) sur Mac OS X / iPhone OS. S'ils l'amliorent, a passera.




> un systme de gestion des applications hasardeux (aucune libert via iTunes),


Ca marche trs bien sur iPhone !




> un systme de connexion au PC hasardeux (ncessite iTunes, la mobilit selon Apple ),


iTunes est un peu pourri, j'en conviens.




> un cran qui consomme de l'nergie  fond,


Mais qui affiche une excellente autonomie. (certes, on peut tenir 3 jours avec un cran noir et blanc comme le fait Amazon, mais pour les photos c'est pas top)




> un OS de tlphone sur une tablette ,


iPhone = smartphone = systme embarqu
iPad = tablette = systme embarqu
iMac = ordinateur = systme informatique complet (sans contrainte d'autonomie et de ractivit)




> pas de lecture des formats vido courants (ncessite conversion, mais a, c'est le multimdia selon Apple, tout le monde possde ses DVD au format H.264 ),


Ca prend moins de place. Et H. 264 c'est courant.




> fonctions basiques optionnelles (et bien souvent payantes),


???




> pas de possibilit d'utilisation en stockage de masse (pourtant avec 32 ou 64 Go, a pouvait tre sympa),


Aucun intrt.




> une connectique propritaire (la mobilit selon Apple ) et j'en passe ...


La sortie vido est standard.




> tre un fanboy Apple, a n'a pas de prix


Si : le mme que celui d'une tablette Archos tournant sous un Windows 7 pourri, lent, bugg et pas multi-touch (hormis pour le marketing)
Et le mme que celui d'une tablette Amazon ( 20 $ prs) qui fait juste lecture de livre... en noir et blanc !

----------


## FailMan

Oul, je viens de tomber sur un bon gros fanboy avec lequel on ne peut pas discuter, qui ne sait pas reconnatre les lacunes de son produit...

Mme avec un cran noir et blanc, une mmoire de 8 Mo et un processeur cadenc  133 MHz, il dirait que c'est le produit du sicle  ::aie:: 

Le multi-tche personne peut s'en passer, n'importe quel tablette, PC ou tlphone le fait (except l'iPhone).
*NON*, il n'y a pas de sortie TV sur l'iPad. Ce n'est pas une connerie de journaliste, c'est crit *NOIR SUR BLANC* sur le site d'Apple, catgorie E/S, il n'est mentionn nulle part.
*NON*, la sortie n'est pas standard, le dock c'est un standard peut-tre ?

Le H264, format courant ?  ::?:  J'ai des doutes : il me semble que le DivX, le XviD ou encore le Mpeg4 sont bien plus utiliss. De plus, de nombreux appareils enregistrent leurs vido en Mpeg4 et non pas en H264. Y'a que sur Mac qu'on doit utiliser ce format paum.
Quant au systme d'applications, je parlais d'iTunes : oblig de garder un contenu double de sa tablette sur son PC, quelle mobilit !
Flash pourri et pas optimis  ::aie::  t'es vraiment ridicule, tu reprends les mots de Jobs sans y rflchir. Tu m'expliqueras pourquoi tous les sites de vidos (entre autres) utilisent Flash si c'est si nul.
*NON*, il n'y a pas de lecteur de cartes, encore une fois je te renvoie au site d'Apple. Aaah, un accessoire, 50 pour les cartes SD, 50 les SDHC, 80 les MS, 120 les XD, 60 les CF ?  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Mise  jour d'OS payante, quelle honte de faire payer ce qui devrait tre intgr ds le dpart  l'OS  ::aie:: 

Le netbook est un pseudo-ordinateur cheap. Tu fail mchamment. C'est un ordinateur comme les autres, il est quip d'un OS comme les autres, il a un clavier comme les autres, il est matriellement identique, et logiciellement identique.  ::aie:: 

Sur le site d'Apple, l'iPad est prsent comme un appareil parfait pour surfer sur le web, envoyer des mails et des photos. Les photos, sans port USB, port vido, ou lecteur de carte, a devient limit. Les mails a devient vite agaant avec du _only_ tactile. J'ai dj eu l'occasion d'essayer durablement un EEETOP et au bout d'une heure, t'as mal aux doigts et  la main, tu es bien content d'avoir un clavier.

Tu fail aussi sur mon opinion concernant l'iPhone. J'ai toujours reconnu cet appareil comme innovant, de par son design, ses fonctionnalits et son homognit, il recalait la concurrence loin derrire (et encore mieux avec la version 3G et S).
C'est pas pareil avec l'iPad. Il innove rien du tout, et est trop limit.

Je me passerai bien galement de commentaires quant  ton apprciation sur W7, reste sur Mac aprs tout, il faut bien des pigeons pour faire vivre Apple  ::haha:: 

Personnellement, je suis prt  attendre 20 secondes avant de lancer un film, plutt que d'avoir  lire instantanment "Votre film n'est pas dcodable."  ::haha::   ::aie::

----------


## FloMo

> Mme avec un cran noir et blanc, une mmoire de 8 Mo et un processeur cadenc  133 MHz, il dirait que c'est le produit du sicle


C'est ce qu'a tent de faire croire Amazon avec son Kindle.




> Le multi-tche personne peut s'en passer, n'importe quel tablette, PC ou tlphone le fait (except l'iPhone).


Et c'est pour a que Windows 7 Mobile abandonne le multi-tches. C'est bidon dans de l'embarqu. Il ne faut pas confondre un ordinateur avec un appareil mobile.
Enfin bon, si aprs avoir vu l'iPhone tu n'es toujours pas convaincu que la vie est possible sans multi-tches...




> *NON*, il n'y a pas de sortie TV sur l'iPad. Ce n'est pas une connerie de journaliste, c'est crit *NOIR SUR BLANC* sur le site d'Apple, catgorie E/S, il n'est mentionn nulle part.
> 
> 
> *NON*, la sortie n'est pas standard, le dock c'est un standard peut-tre ?


*Un peu born..*

http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

Rubrique TV and Video :
Support for 1024 by 768 pixels with Dock Connector to VGA Adapter; 576p and 480p with Apple Component AV Cable; 576i and 480i with Apple Composite AV Cable




> Le H264, format courant ?  J'ai des doutes : il me semble que le DivX, le XviD ou encore le Mpeg4 sont bien plus utiliss. De plus, de nombreux appareils enregistrent leurs vido en Mpeg4 et non pas en H264. Y'a que sur Mac qu'on doit utiliser ce format paum.


Tu sais que H.264 et MPEG-4 sont exactement la mme chose ???




> Quant au systme d'applications, je parlais d'iTunes : oblig de garder un contenu double de sa tablette sur son PC, quelle mobilit !


Chacun son point de vue. Perso, a me convient.




> Flash pourri et pas optimis  t'es vraiment ridicule, tu reprends les mots de Jobs sans y rflchir. Tu m'expliqueras pourquoi tous les sites de vidos (entre autres) utilisent Flash si c'est si nul.


Les sites de vidos (YouTube, Vimo) migrent vers la vido embarque HTML5 (en H.264 justement) parce qu'il n'y avait rien avant.

Flash est pourri et pas optimis car :
- c'est un plugin lourd et non standard,
- n'utilise pas l'acclration matrielle alors qu'elle est disponible.

Le concept est intressant, mais il faut faire de la qualit.




> *NON*, il n'y a pas de lecteur de cartes, encore une fois je te renvoie au site d'Apple. Aaah, un accessoire, 50 pour les cartes SD, 50 les SDHC, 80 les MS, 120 les XD, 60 les CF ?


http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

iPad Camera Connection Kit

The Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos and videos from a digital camera. The Camera Connector lets you import your photos and videos to iPad using the cameras USB cable. Or you can use the SD Card Reader to import photos and videos directly from the cameras SD card.




> Mise  jour d'OS payante, quelle honte de faire payer ce qui devrait tre intgr ds le dpart  l'OS


C'est intgr. Tu payes uniquement les grosses MAJ. (contrairement  Android par exemple qui t'interdit la MAJ)




> Le netbook est un pseudo-ordinateur cheap. Tu fail mchamment. C'est un ordinateur comme les autres, il est quip d'un OS comme les autres, il a un clavier comme les autres, il est matriellement identique, et logiciellement identique.


Tu en as dj utilis un sur du long terme ? Au dbut, c'est bien. Aprs 2-3 mois... a tombe en morceaux.




> Sur le site d'Apple, l'iPad est prsent comme un appareil parfait pour surfer sur le web, envoyer des mails et des photos. Les photos, sans port USB, port vido, ou lecteur de carte, a devient limit. Les mails a devient vite agaant avec du _only_ tactile. J'ai dj eu l'occasion d'essayer durablement un EEETOP et au bout d'une heure, t'as mal aux doigts et  la main, tu es bien content d'avoir un clavier.


EEETOP = cheap = low quality




> Tu fail aussi sur mon opinion concernant l'iPhone. J'ai toujours reconnu cet appareil comme innovant, de par son design, ses fonctionnalits et son homognit, il recalait la concurrence loin derrire (et encore mieux avec la version 3G et S).


Ok.




> C'est pas pareil avec l'iPad. Il innove rien du tout, et est trop limit.


A mon avis, c'est que tu n'imagines pas encore tout le potentiel.




> Je me passerai bien galement de commentaires quant  ton apprciation sur W7, reste sur Mac aprs tout, il faut bien des pigeons pour faire vivre Apple


Je n'ai aucun soucis sur Mac. J'ai des clients sous Win7 : au dbut, c'est gnial. Aprs un mois d'utilisation, les lacunes sont rvles : plantages rguliers, rseau qui apparat puis disparat puis r-apparat,...




> Personnellement, je suis prt  attendre 20 secondes avant de lancer un film, plutt que d'avoir  lire instantanment "Votre film n'est pas dcodable."


Et tu reois 4 messages MSNMessager vendant du viagra, une alerte virus qui te freeze ta vido et l'cran de veille qui se met en marche que tu es oblig de reconfigurer htivement... Le tout en multi-tches.

----------


## berceker united

Apple  pour habitude d'innover surtout avec l'Iphone. Mais Apple  rat son coup en faisant un trop gros buzz sur cette tablette qui innovent pas. Ils ont suscit une trop grosse attente en faisant un show comme pour l'Iphone prsent par celui qui change jamais son colle roul et son jean (j'espre qu'il a lav ses vtements entre chaque prsentation  ::aie:: ) . 
Ils auraient du tre un peut plus modeste et proposer le produit par la petite porte afin que les utilisateurs puisse ne pas trop en attendre de lui et que cette tablette puisse trouver sa place. 
L, ils sont all en trop grande confiance, car, je pense qu'Apple avec le succs (mrit) de l'Iphone a cru que les gens allaient acheter l'Ipad les yeux fermes.
Ils comprendront maintenant que client ne rime pas avec pigeon.

----------


## FloMo

> L, ils sont all en trop grande confiance, car, je pense qu'Apple avec le succs (mrit) de l'Iphone a cru que les gens allaient acheter l'Ipad les yeux fermes.


Je pense plutt qu'ils ont la tte dans le guidon, qu'ils connaissent tout le potentiel de la tablette et s'imaginent qu'il en est de mme pour leurs clients.

Mais tout le monde n'est pas aussi visionnaire qu'eux, et ils ont oubli a.

----------


## Naquada

> Et le mme que celui d'une tablette Amazon ( 20 $ prs) qui fait juste lecture de livre... en noir et blanc !


La tablette Amazon est certes peu performante et chre, mais au niveau du confort de lecture, c'est top. Un LCD agresse vite. Je n'ai jamais pu lire sur un cran plus de 1 heure. Cela fatigue trop.

Vivement les tablettes next gen qui combineront confort de lecture et affichage d'image couleur et vido. Cela sera peut-tre un driv de LCD, peut-tre un procd compltement nouveau. J'espre que Apple sera en reconnatre le potentiel en tout cas.

----------


## FailMan

> Rubrique TV and Video :
> Support for 1024 by 768 pixels with Dock Connector to VGA Adapter; 576p and 480p with Apple Component AV Cable; 576i and 480i with Apple Composite AV Cable


+ 1 accessoire payant, tout comme le clavier  ::aie:: 




> iPad Camera Connection Kit
> 
> The Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos and videos from a digital camera. The Camera Connector lets you import your photos and videos to iPad using the cameras USB cable. Or you can use the SD Card Reader to import photos and videos directly from the cameras SD card.


+1 accessoire payant  ::aie:: 




> C'est intgr. Tu payes uniquement les grosses MAJ. (contrairement  Android par exemple qui t'interdit la MAJ)


Payer les lacunes de l'OS, c'est un peu fort de caf, je trouve. 10$ pour le copier-coller, si c'est pas de l'arnaque en rgle a,  ::aie:: 




> Tu en as dj utilis un sur du long terme ? Au dbut, c'est bien. Aprs 2-3 mois... a tombe en morceaux.


FAIL. J'en utilise un depuis bien plus d'un an, qui tourne 7  8 heures par jour, et il dmarre toujours aussi vite qu'au premier jour, il ne tombe pas en morceaux, il est impeccable. C'est un Asus EEEPC si tu veux savoir.




> EEETOP = cheap = low quality


Les prjugs  la Apple, tout a pour se donner une excuse en se disant que leurs produits sont chers  ::roll:: 
Tu sais qu'un Mac a autant de chances de tomber en panne qu'un PC classique ?  ::aie::  Son processeur Intel est le mme que dans les autres plus cheap, son chipset vido Nvidia est le mme que dans les autres plus cheap, son RAM, son HDD, sont les mmes que dans des autres plus cheap, mais bon, c'est Apple, a tombe "pas" en panne et a cote 30% plus cher  ::haha::   ::aie:: 




> A mon avis, c'est que tu n'imagines pas encore tout le potentiel.


Je dirais plutt que tu le surestimes  ::aie:: 




> Je n'ai aucun soucis sur Mac. J'ai des clients sous Win7 : au dbut, c'est gnial. Aprs un mois d'utilisation, les lacunes sont rvles : plantages rguliers, rseau qui apparat puis disparat puis r-apparat,...


Ah bah oui. C'est sr qu'on risque pas de tlcharger des *photoshopCS4 + crack* de 69K sur eMule avec un Mac.  ::aie:: 




> Et tu reois 4 messages MSNMessager vendant du viagra, une alerte virus qui te freeze ta vido et l'cran de veille qui se met en marche que tu es oblig de reconfigurer htivement... Le tout en multi-tches.


Bien sr... Sur un Mac, tu n'as pas d'cran de veille  ::?:  tu n'as galement pas de spam sur un Mac, c'est vrai...  ::aie::   ::haha:: 


Tu parles sans connatre. Tu me sors des "problmes" Windows qui date de Windows Me ou XP (sans ServicePack), tu me sors que les netbook a tombe en morceaux trs vite... Tu parles, tu parles, tu parles, mais tu ne sais rien. Tu vantes un produit que tu n'as jamais test en disant qu'il est proche de la perfection. Au vu de ses caractristiques, non il est n'est parfait, oui, c'est une bouse ( mes yeux tout du moins). Mais bon, t'es un fanboy, on t'en veut pas  ::haha::   ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

h les gars! si vous voulez un ordinateur capable de gr les multitouch, mme mieu, et qui a les performance d'un PC classique...

Prennez une table Surface!  ::D: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## dlewin

Monsieur Bill Gates n'est pas particulirement visionnaire, (loin de vouloir troller) je me rappelle bien qu'il n'avait pas particulirement investit dans les technos internet.

Pourtant, je me rappelle vers 1995 (je crois) qu'il avait fait un petit film "d'anticipation" (on peut le retrouver je pense), une vision de Microsoft sur les technos  venir dans 10 ans. Que ne voyait on pas une personne utiliser dans sa belle maison pleine de domotique, *une tablette tactile* ?!!
Zut pour une fois qu'il avait dans le mille le Bill, il vise  cot.

Alors certains diraient "ok mais c'tait il y  longtemps la reflection faisant, Microsoft  le droit de changer d'avis" 

 ceux-la je dirais "que nenni" ! car une fois de plus il ont commis (de supermarch) :

http://www.istartedsomething.com/200...on-2019-video/

C'est pareil, et  00:35 ce qu'on voit c'est pas une ardoise magique Fischer-Price dans les mains du gars!

Bill (ou Steve) : les gars faites gaffe quand mme !

----------


## FailMan

> Prennez une table Surface!


Ben coute, l'anne dernire, je l'avais vue quand Microsoft l'avait prsent pendant les TechDays, et a m'avait vraiment bluff, dommage que a soit aussi cher, sinon je m'en achterais bien une  ::ange::   :8-): 
La prsentation pendant la plnire tait russie  ::ccool::

----------


## Traroth2

"Trouvez-vous l'avis de Bill Gates objectif ?" : Non, videmment pas. Mais a ne veut pas dire qu'il a ncessairement tort...

"Et pensez-vous que les experts, assez pessimistes sur le succs de l'iPad, sous-estiment l'effet de mode qui pourrait jouer en sa faveur ?" : L'effet de mode, c'est quelque chose de beaucoup plus limit qu'on le pense,  mon avis. Si les gens n'ont pas la moindre ide de ce qu'ils vont bien pouvoir faire de l'appareil, ils ne l'achteront pas. Et je pense que c'est le problme de l'iPad : Il n'y a pas d'usage spcifique qu'on puisse en faire. Quand les gens ont vu l'iPod ou l'iPhone pour la premire fois, il y a bien eu un effet "shiny" comme pour l'iPad, mais en l'achetant, ils savaient ce qu'ils pourraient en faire et en quoi il leur serait utile. Avec l'iPad, c'est pas clair du tout...

----------


## yoyo88

> Ben coute, l'anne dernire, je l'avais vue quand Microsoft l'avait prsent pendant les TechDays, et a m'avait vraiment bluff, dommage que a soit aussi cher, sinon je m'en achterais bien une  
> La prsentation pendant la plnire tait russie


Sa prouve juste que Microsoft n'est pas a la trainent au niveau tactile.
D'ailleurs si il le voudrait MS pourrait sortir un WindowsPad sans problme.
l'avantage c'est que comme d'habitude tous les programme pourrai s'appuyer sur le Framework .NET.

Sinon je suis assez d'accord, L'ipad n'a rien de rvolutionnaire. au lieu de s'appuyer sur son Iphone qui oblige soit a pass par l'AppleStore ou un Web service. il aurait t plus judicieux de s'appuyer sur leurs MAC, qui est plus ouvert au niveau programme.  ::?: 
Les entreprise ont donc relativement peut d'avantage a travailler avec se produit. 

pour le particulier, j'avoue avoir du mal a saisir le march que vise Apple.

Entre NoteBook et iphone? mais sans l'ouverture de certains Notebook et la fonction premire de l'iphone (c'est a dire tlphoner)   ::?:

----------


## bizulk

Je suis cette discussion assez amus, elle me rappelle celles que j'ai avec mon frre de la secte macOSienne (c'est que a que a s'crit ? Non parce parce que je ne voudrais pas vexer  ::D: ).





> Envoy par JohnPetrucci  Voir le message
> Le multi-tche personne peut s'en passer, n'importe quel tablette, PC ou tlphone le fait (except l'iPhone).
> Et c'est pour a que Windows 7 Mobile abandonne le multi-tches. C'est bidon dans de l'embarqu. Il ne faut pas confondre un ordinateur avec un appareil mobile.
> Enfin bon, si aprs avoir vu l'iPhone tu n'es toujours pas convaincu que la vie est possible sans multi-tches...


L'OS*de l'iPhone/ipad doit surement tre multi-tche, s'il y a une restriction a serait plutt sur le dveloppement d'application user qui ne permet pas de crer du multi-tche comme sur mon bon vieux palm zire 71. Oui a peut-tre restrictif mme sur de l'embarqu. Pour faire du tlchargement en meme temps que de l'affichage, c'est bien sympa de threader.




> Et c'est pour a que Windows 7 Mobile abandonne le multi-tches.


 Cites tes sources stp. Si tu dis vrai c'est triste de voir que maintenant on fait ce qu'on a reproch  PalmOS.

Quand  la connectique, comme Apple sait que ses clients sont des vaches  lait, il prfre vous faire payer plein d'accessoires super cher plutt que de vous offrir une connectique standard. Ca devient plus trs portable comme appareil si on veut disposer de la connectique, juste transportable.
Cela dit j'aime bien le dock clavier.





> Tu sais que H.264 et MPEG-4 sont exactement la mme chose ???


Le mp4 c'est un conteneur et le H264 un codec. Non ce n'est pas pareil.
J'ose esprer qu'il s'agit seulement d'une acclration matrielle que le H264 mais que les autres codec/formats vido sont supports.




> Les sites de vidos (YouTube, Vimo) migrent vers la vido embarque HTML5 (en H.264 justement) parce qu'il n'y avait rien avant.
> 
> Flash est pourri et pas optimis car :
> - c'est un plugin lourd et non standard,
> - n'utilise pas l'acclration matrielle alors qu'elle est disponible.
> 
> Le concept est intressant, mais il faut faire de la qualit.


De quelle optimisation tu parles ? De l'acclration matrielle du rendu vido ? 
C'est fait un temps (depuis la version 8) que Flash utilise l'acclration OPenGL, et je souligne que mme sur Mac vous l'aviez.

Le problme de Adobe qui n'est pas celui de Apple est que Flash est multiplateforme et c'est donc difficile d'utiliser une API*par plateforme pour bnficier d'une quelconque acclration. Maintenant que l'OpenGL*se dmocratise (grce  l'embarqu avec l'openGL*ES) ils peuvent progresser (allez voir la version 10.1 beta) et obtenir de bien meilleures performances. Cela dit ils avait surement optimis leur soft pour faire du rendu avec leur routine 2d. Sinon cela leur serait plus simple de porter leur player vers une archi ARM.
Mais bon je comprends : vous vous fiez aveuglment dans votre gourou, et vous dbourser sans compter, comme toutes les sectes. (bon je taquine hein, faut pas se facher).
Ca m'aurait plut que toi MacOSien tu reconnaisses que le problme d'Apple qui n'est pas celui d'Adobe est qu'avec Flash on peut crer des applications et donc se passer du SDK*d'Apple (dont je ne remets pas en cause la qualit) et de l'Apple Store.
C'est dur de parler d'un plugin comme non standard quand il est install sur 99% des machines de ce monde.

Mac n'a pas fait qu'innover avec l'iPhone (mais aussi la souris, le premier quivalent du smartphone, un OS*fentr que XEROX leur a btement offert, ...), il faut lire son histoire, et cela justifie que certains soit si fan.
Mais y'a de l'abus c sur.

J'ai eu qq tps un eeePC*sous Linux et il dmarrait toujours aussi vite aprs un an. Il n'est pas tomb en pices non plus. Mais bon une fois que cela marche on abandonne qq chose qui marche bien pour qq chose de vendeux (winXP) et l ...

Cela dit 500 euros pour une tablette, voir plus si je veux les accessoires. Je prfre me payer le billet d'avion pour le Brsil  ::):  et m'amuser au Carnaval.

----------


## _skip

> Et je pense que c'est le problme de l'iPad : Il n'y a pas d'usage spcifique qu'on puisse en faire. Quand les gens ont vu l'iPod ou l'iPhone pour la premire fois, il y a bien eu un effet "shiny" comme pour l'iPad, mais en l'achetant, ils savaient ce qu'ils pourraient en faire et en quoi il leur serait utile. Avec l'iPad, c'est pas clair du tout...


Tout  fait d'accord, si on prend un consommateur moyen, qu'est-ce qu'il peut faire avec un iPad qui rend vraiment service au final?
Parce qu'on est toujours l en train de dire que c'est gnial pour prendre des notes blabla, perso j'en vois pas beaucoup des gens qui se trimballent avec un calepin-crayon partout o ils vont.  

Lire des ebooks? Je sais pas, il existe les livres de poches  5 euros pice partout, c'est pas une fonctionnalit qui vaut 500 euros.

Un iphone par contre, a fait tlphone (et qui n'a pas besoin d'un portable de nos jours), lecteur mp3, appareil photo, agenda et plus encore...
Donc quel besoin rel est adress par l'Ipad? Qu'est-ce qui rend ce truc indispensable aux yeux de quelqu'un?

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> (et qui n'a pas besoin d'un portable de nos jours)


[HS] 99% de la population... Ne pas confondre luxe (ou besoin artificiel) et besoin rel... [/HS]

----------


## _skip

C'est indispensable, pas dans le sens o il est impossible de vivre sans mais c'est un confort dont plus grand monde n'est prt  se passer.  ::aie:: 
Que les raisons soient artificielles est une chose, c'est un accessoire indispensable, tu coupes le rseau mobile pendant 24h tu peux tre sr qu'ils sont tous perdus.

----------


## cahnory

> au lieu de s'appuyer sur son Iphone qui oblige soit a pass par l'AppleStore ou un Web service. il aurait t plus judicieux de s'appuyer sur leurs MAC, qui est plus ouvert au niveau programme.


C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit, avant la keynote je me voyais bien (tout prix mis  part) coder (bon pas forcment de faon intensive) dans mon salon  cot de ma chrie, lancer des tlchargement... Aprs la keynote j'ai vu un ipod  la lecture plus confortable... mais moi mon ipod moi je ne m'en sert que pour couter de la musique.
Donc ne reste que le "plaisir" de consulter l'internet depuis n'importe quelle pice ou de lire un livre mais franchement a ne justifie pas pour moi l'investissement.

Non franchement l rien qu'en ajoutant une fonction tlcommande universelle pour les appareils multimdias mon intrt quadruple, c'est dire.

----------


## FailMan

> Non franchement l rien qu'en ajoutant une fonction tlcommande universelle pour les appareils multimdias mon intrt quadruple, c'est dire.


Ah, moi aussi, il est multipli par 10. Tu me diras, zro fois 10, a fera toujours zro  ::aie::   ::haha:: 




> . Ca devient plus trs portable comme appareil si on veut disposer de la connectique, juste transportable.


Tiens, a me rappelle le MacBook Air contre le Lenovo  ::haha::   ::aie::   ::roll::

----------


## FloMo

> La tablette Amazon est certes peu performante et chre, mais au niveau du confort de lecture, c'est top. Un LCD agresse vite. Je n'ai jamais pu lire sur un cran plus de 1 heure. Cela fatigue trop.
> 
> Vivement les tablettes next gen qui combineront confort de lecture et affichage d'image couleur et vido. Cela sera peut-tre un driv de LCD, peut-tre un procd compltement nouveau. J'espre que Apple sera en reconnatre le potentiel en tout cas.


Perso, je bosse sur les cran d'Apple environ 12h / jour, donc beaucoup de lecture, et c'est bien moins fatiguant que sur les LCD "classiques". Je pense que les LED sont moins agressives. Ce n'est bien sr pas forcment l'idal, mais c'est dj un bon dbut.

----------


## FloMo

> + 1 accessoire payant, tout comme le clavier 
> 
> +1 accessoire payant


Un lment inutile en moins  l'achat pour certains.




> Payer les lacunes de l'OS, c'est un peu fort de caf, je trouve. 10$ pour le copier-coller, si c'est pas de l'arnaque en rgle a,


Toutes les MAJ pour correctifs sont gratuites, jusqu' preuve du contraire. Seules celles qui apportent beaucoup de nouvelles fonctionnalits sont payantes. Et ce, uniquement sur iPod Touch. Ca limite pas mal.




> FAIL. J'en utilise un depuis bien plus d'un an, qui tourne 7  8 heures par jour, et il dmarre toujours aussi vite qu'au premier jour, il ne tombe pas en morceaux, il est impeccable. C'est un Asus EEEPC si tu veux savoir.


Je connais les EEEPC : ce sont de bons petits PC lowcost. Comme des PC, mais en plus petit.




> Les prjugs  la Apple, tout a pour se donner une excuse en se disant que leurs produits sont chers


En effet, un Mac n'est pas si cher que a vu les fonctionnalits. Mais on s'loigne du dbat.




> Tu sais qu'un Mac a autant de chances de tomber en panne qu'un PC classique ?  Son processeur Intel est le mme que dans les autres plus cheap, son chipset vido Nvidia est le mme que dans les autres plus cheap, son RAM, son HDD, sont les mmes que dans des autres plus cheap, mais bon, c'est Apple, a tombe "pas" en panne et a cote 30% plus cher


Et c'est d'ailleurs pour a que gnralement les utilisateurs Mac ne reviennent jamais en arrire... Mais on s'loigne du dbat initial.




> Je dirais plutt que tu le surestimes


Oui, oui... on en reparle dans 9 mois, quand tu auras le tien pour Nol.




> Ah bah oui. C'est sr qu'on risque pas de tlcharger des *photoshopCS4 + crack* de 69K sur eMule avec un Mac.


Je vois pas le rapport. Je parle d'une utilisation pro.




> Bien sr... Sur un Mac, tu n'as pas d'cran de veille  tu n'as galement pas de spam sur un Mac, c'est vrai...


J'ai pas d'anti-virus ni autres intrus. Mais j'ai par contre Skype qui me fait "ch*er" quand quelqu'un se connecte. Cela dit, pour le boulot, c'est utile.




> Tu parles sans connatre. Tu me sors des "problmes" Windows qui date de Windows Me ou XP (sans ServicePack), tu me sors que les netbook a tombe en morceaux trs vite...


Ce sont des problmes rencontrs par des clients sous Windows 7, en utilisation normale.




> Tu parles, tu parles, tu parles, mais tu ne sais rien.


On est au moins 2.




> Tu vantes un produit que tu n'as jamais test en disant qu'il est proche de la perfection.


Je dveloppe sur le simulateur et ce que j'en ai vu n'a rien  voir avec les autres tablettes. C'est l'ergonomie qui fait la diffrence. 




> Au vu de ses caractristiques, non il est n'est parfait, oui, c'est une bouse ( mes yeux tout du moins). Mais bon, t'es un fanboy, on t'en veut pas


Je dis pas que c'est parfait, je dis que le potentiel est norme et qu'il ne faut pas avoir peur de la nouveaut. Ce qui est diffrent n'est pas forcment une menace. Pas de panique...

----------


## FloMo

> L'OS*de l'iPhone/ipad doit surement tre multi-tche, s'il y a une restriction a serait plutt sur le dveloppement d'application user qui ne permet pas de crer du multi-tche comme sur mon bon vieux palm zire 71. Oui a peut-tre restrictif mme sur de l'embarqu. Pour faire du tlchargement en meme temps que de l'affichage, c'est bien sympa de threader.


Je parle bien entendu de plusieurs applications qui tournent en mme temps...




> Cites tes sources stp. Si tu dis vrai c'est triste de voir que maintenant on fait ce qu'on a reproch  PalmOS.


http://www.electronista.com/articles...tep.backwards/




> Quand  la connectique, comme Apple sait que ses clients sont des vaches  lait, il prfre vous faire payer plein d'accessoires super cher plutt que de vous offrir une connectique standard. Ca devient plus trs portable comme appareil si on veut disposer de la connectique, juste transportable.
> Cela dit j'aime bien le dock clavier.


Je prfre payer moins cher mon iPad et rutiliser la sortie TV de mon iPhone.




> Le mp4 c'est un conteneur et le H264 un codec. Non ce n'est pas pareil.
> J'ose esprer qu'il s'agit seulement d'une acclration matrielle que le H264 mais que les autres codec/formats vido sont supports.


Tu confirmes donc qu'opposer MPEG4 et H.264 n'a aucun sens. On est bien d'accord.




> De quelle optimisation tu parles ? De l'acclration matrielle du rendu vido ? 
> C'est fait un temps (depuis la version 8) que Flash utilise l'acclration OPenGL, et je souligne que mme sur Mac vous l'aviez.


Il n'y a pas que a. Flash n'utilise pas Cocoa du tout. Ils sont encore sur Carbon. C'est pour a qu'ils y passent pour les futures versions. Ils ont annonc qu'ils travaillaient  utiliser CoreAnimation notamment.

http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2010/02..._mac_os_x.html

S'ils utilisent Cocoa, ils auront les optimisations matrielles qui vont derrire.




> Le problme de Adobe qui n'est pas celui de Apple est que Flash est multiplateforme et c'est donc difficile d'utiliser une API*par plateforme pour bnficier d'une quelconque acclration. Maintenant que l'OpenGL*se dmocratise (grce  l'embarqu avec l'openGL*ES) ils peuvent progresser (allez voir la version 10.1 beta) et obtenir de bien meilleures performances. Cela dit ils avait surement optimis leur soft pour faire du rendu avec leur routine 2d. Sinon cela leur serait plus simple de porter leur player vers une archi ARM.
> Mais bon je comprends : vous vous fiez aveuglment dans votre gourou, et vous dbourser sans compter, comme toutes les sectes. (bon je taquine hein, faut pas se facher).


La meilleure source d'information est en effet Adobe, qui assume son retard...




> Ca m'aurait plut que toi MacOSien tu reconnaisses que le problme d'Apple qui n'est pas celui d'Adobe est qu'avec Flash on peut crer des applications et donc se passer du SDK*d'Apple (dont je ne remets pas en cause la qualit) et de l'Apple Store.


Rien  voir. Je vois mal comment se passer du SDK iPhone pour concevoir une application iPhone. C'est juste une surcouche.




> C'est dur de parler d'un plugin comme non standard quand il est install sur 99% des machines de ce monde.


Internet Explorer est aussi install sur la majorit des machines, ce qui n'en fait pas pour autant un exemple en matire de standards.
Windows non-plus d'ailleurs. (par contre, Linux et Mac OS X sont standards : POSIX)




> J'ai eu qq tps un eeePC*sous Linux et il dmarrait toujours aussi vite aprs un an. Il n'est pas tomb en pices non plus. Mais bon une fois que cela marche on abandonne qq chose qui marche bien pour qq chose de vendeux (winXP) et l ...


Linux est trs bien. Trs trs bien et trs stable. Mais pas pour le grand public.




> Cela dit 500 euros pour une tablette, voir plus si je veux les accessoires. Je prfre me payer le billet d'avion pour le Brsil  et m'amuser au Carnaval.


Une tlvision vaut 500 euros aussi, mais je prfre un voyage au brsil galement.

----------


## FailMan

> Un lment inutile en moins  l'achat pour certains.


Si seulement le prix pouvait baisser en consquence  ::aie:: 




> Toutes les MAJ pour correctifs sont gratuites, jusqu' preuve du contraire. Seules celles qui apportent beaucoup de nouvelles fonctionnalits sont payantes. Et ce, uniquement sur iPod Touch. Ca limite pas mal.


Il me semble que l'iPod Touch se vend quand mme bien... 10 par mise  jour, ils ont d s'en mettre plein les fouilles, pour grer un copy-paste... Pas sr que tu apprcies d'avoir  payer 10 pour avoir un explorateur qui autorise deux fentres sous Windows, par exemple...




> Je connais les EEEPC : ce sont de bons petits PC lowcost. Comme des PC, mais en plus petit.


Ah, c'est pas vraiment ce que tu disais tout  l'heure, mais bon  ::lol:: 




> En effet, un Mac n'est pas si cher que a vu les fonctionnalits. Mais on s'loigne du dbat.


Tu ne m'as pas compris, j'ai justement dit que *les Mac taient chers* pour la configuration propose !
Mac Mini 550 ... 2 Go de RAM, 160 Go de disque dur et un petit Core2 Duo... Je pense pouvoir monter la mme configuration pour au moins 100 de moins, OS compris.
MacBook, 900 ... 2 Go de RAM, 250 Go de disque dur, un petit Core2 Duo, une petite 9400M, pas de lecteur de carte, sorties vido en option... Y'a bien mieux (et plus grand) pour ce prix, pas plus tard qu'hier j'ai vu un Asus  pile 900 avec Core i7, 4 Go de RAM, 500 Go de disque dur et une HD57** (je ne me souviens plus exactement la carte vido).




> Et c'est d'ailleurs pour a que gnralement les utilisateurs Mac ne reviennent jamais en arrire... Mais on s'loigne du dbat initial.


C'est pour a que leur part de march est toujours aussi faible  ::haha::   ::aie:: 




> Oui, oui... on en reparle dans 9 mois, quand tu auras le tien pour Nol.


Pas de danger  ::aie::  j'ai pas besoin d'un n-ime gadget : j'ai un netbook pour le mobile, une tour pour le confort et un serveur pour la puissance. Pas besoin d'une tablette qui ne m'apporterait rien.




> J'ai pas d'anti-virus ni autres intrus. Mais j'ai par contre Skype qui me fait "ch*er" quand quelqu'un se connecte. Cela dit, pour le boulot, c'est utile.


Bah moi sur mon laptop j'ai pas d'anti-virus, et il tourne comme une horloge, parfois un petit scan en ligne, mais bon, comme je ne vais pas sur des sites bizarres, tout roule  :;): 




> Ce sont des problmes rencontrs par des clients sous Windows 7, en utilisation normale.


J'ai une utilisation normale de mon PC, et jamais eu de bugs comme cela, mme sous Me ou Vista (qui taient plus rputs pour leur bugs  ::?: )




> Je dveloppe sur le simulateur et ce que j'en ai vu n'a rien  voir avec les autres tablettes. C'est l'ergonomie qui fait la diffrence.


C'est utile d'avoir l'ergonomie, surtout quand les possibilits sont limites  ::aie:: 




> Je dis pas que c'est parfait, je dis que le potentiel est norme et qu'il ne faut pas avoir peur de la nouveaut. Ce qui est diffrent n'est pas forcment une menace. Pas de panique...


Mais on a pas peur de la nouveaut. On est juste objectifs, on a lu la description du produit, on sait  quoi s'attendre, c'est tout  ::aie::   ::haha::

----------


## FloMo

J'adore les dbats... :-)




> Si seulement le prix pouvait baisser en consquence


C'est le cas.




> Il me semble que l'iPod Touch se vend quand mme bien... 10 par mise  jour, ils ont d s'en mettre plein les fouilles, pour grer un copy-paste... Pas sr que tu apprcies d'avoir  payer 10 pour avoir un explorateur qui autorise deux fentres sous Windows, par exemple...


Pour reprendre l'exemple de Windows, quand tu es pass de Vista  7, tu as pay ? Et bien l c'est pareil...




> Ah, c'est pas vraiment ce que tu disais tout  l'heure, mais bon


C'est pas sur solide, mais sous Linux c'est fiable.




> Tu ne m'as pas compris, j'ai justement dit que *les Mac taient chers* pour la configuration propose !
> Mac Mini 550 ... 2 Go de RAM, 160 Go de disque dur et un petit Core2 Duo... Je pense pouvoir monter la mme configuration pour au moins 100 de moins, OS compris.
> MacBook, 900 ... 2 Go de RAM, 250 Go de disque dur, un petit Core2 Duo, une petite 9400M, pas de lecteur de carte, sorties vido en option... Y'a bien mieux (et plus grand) pour ce prix, pas plus tard qu'hier j'ai vu un Asus  pile 900 avec Core i7, 4 Go de RAM, 500 Go de disque dur et une HD57** (je ne me souviens plus exactement la carte vido).


Si tu montes toi-mme tes ordinateurs, tu dois savoir que le choix des composants est primordial. Mets tout en haut de gamme et tu verras le prix.




> C'est pour a que leur part de march est toujours aussi faible


A ct des eeepc, rien  voir, en effet.




> Pas de danger  j'ai pas besoin d'un n-ime gadget : j'ai un netbook pour le mobile, une tour pour le confort et un serveur pour la puissance. Pas besoin d'une tablette qui ne m'apporterait rien.


Je n'ai besoin que d'un seul ordinateur. (le macbook avec le LED Cinema Display runit  peu prs tout ce que tu viens de rsumer)

Par contre, un appareil connect dans le salon par exemple je suis pas contre. (sans avoir  me coltiner un ordinateur, qui reste ordinateur, boulot, pas dans le salon quoi)




> Bah moi sur mon laptop j'ai pas d'anti-virus, et il tourne comme une horloge, parfois un petit scan en ligne, mais bon, comme je ne vais pas sur des sites bizarres, tout roule


T'en as de la chance.




> J'ai une utilisation normale de mon PC, et jamais eu de bugs comme cela, mme sous Me ou Vista (qui taient plus rputs pour leur bugs )


J'appelle vite l'exorciste pour mes clients !




> C'est utile d'avoir l'ergonomie, surtout quand les possibilits sont limites


Inutile d'avoir des accessoires techniques sur un objet de loisirs.




> Mais on a pas peur de la nouveaut. On est juste objectifs, on a lu la description du produit, on sait  quoi s'attendre, c'est tout


Si tu prends a pour un ordinateur, c'est sr, tu vas tre du ! Mais ce n'est pas un ordinateur. Il existe d'autres appareils connects au web que les ordinateurs. (et qui ne sont pas pour autant des smartphones)
Si j'achte une console de jeux et qu'elle n'a pas 4 disques durs en RAID, je m'en fous. Bah l c'est pareil.

----------


## kuranes

> Si tu prends a pour un ordinateur, c'est sr, tu vas tre du ! Mais ce n'est pas un ordinateur. Il existe d'autres appareils connects au web que les ordinateurs. (et qui ne sont pas pour autant des smartphones)
> Si j'achte une console de jeux et qu'elle n'a pas 4 disques durs en RAID, je m'en fous. Bah l c'est pareil.


...

Source clubic. Tu me dira si j'ai raison ou non
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-3222...lon-apple.html



> La tablette d'Apple s'appellera finalement bien l'iPad. Un appareil que Steve Jobs prsente bien comme un intermdiaire entre le smartphone et l'ordinateur portable, mais qui doit selon lui s'acquitter mieux de ses missions que ces deux appareils s'il veut avoir une quelconque raison d'tre. Les netbooks, ces ordinateurs ultraportables  bas prix, ne rpondant pas  cet objectif, il convient de lui ddier un nouveau terminal : la tablette.


Si je comprends bien Steve Jobs, la tablette doit remplacer l'ordinateur portable ?
Bah c'est mal barr. En version 2, peut tre, mais cette version de l'ipad, au vu des caractristiques annonces, bah c'est pas joyeux joyeux...

----------


## FailMan

> C'est le cas.


J'ai des doutes, mais pas de preuves... Connaissant Apple...




> Pour reprendre l'exemple de Windows, quand tu es pass de Vista  7, tu as pay ? Et bien l c'est pareil...


Non. Vista et 7, deux ans. Des centaines d'amliorations. Un systme repens de fond en comble. iPhone OS 3.0 ? Le copier-coller. Et certainement pas deux ans pour pondre une update pareille.




> C'est pas sur solide, mais sous Linux c'est fiable.


Oh que si c'est solide, je l'utilise toute la journe, je le trimballe dans mon sac, et pourtant je ne suis pas particulirement soigneux, il est dj tomb quelques fois, j'ai dj renvers du Coca sur le clavier, il m'arrive de manger au dessus du clavier... Certes il n'est pas aussi blanc qu'il l'tait au dpart  ::aie::  mais la finition et le fonctionnement restent comme  l'origine !




> Si tu montes toi-mme tes ordinateurs, tu dois savoir que le choix des composants est primordial. Mets tout en haut de gamme et tu verras le prix.


 ::lol::  Tu appelles a du haut de gamme un P8400  ::aie::  ? Et 2 Go de RAM, c'est le luxe  ::haha::  que dire des 160 Go, j'ai de la place pour tout claquer  ::haha:: 
Le jour o ton 9400M sera haut de gamme, tu m'appelleras. C'est ce qu'ils claquent sous le nom de Ion dans les nettops  350  ::aie:: 
Oui oui, parce qu'Apple a peur de voir ses clients tirer la tronche en voyant que c'est le mme chipset (9400M) qui est plac dans une bcane  900 que celui qui est plac et vant dans une machine  350, donc Apple demande  Nvidia de dire que c'est un chipset Ion et non pas un 9400M dans les PC  400 balles  ::aie::   ::haha:: 
Et puis, le haut de gamme, a me fait rire, un Mac  l'intrieur, c'est comme un PC, mais bon, il cote plus cher, on sait pas trop pourquoi !
Non, du vrai haut de gamme, c'est un bon gros Core i7 avec 6 ou 8 Go de mmoire vive, 2 To de disque dur relis en RAID 0 ou 1 (selon les besoins), une Nvidia GTX280 (pourquoi pas deux en SLI), le tout mont sur une carte-mre proposant eSata, USB3.0, FireWire, Wifi et Bluetooth...




> Je n'ai besoin que d'un seul ordinateur. (le macbook avec le LED Cinema Display runit  peu prs tout ce que tu viens de rsumer)


Non, un PC portable ne peut pas faire office de serveur, je le vois mal excuter les tches que je lui demande, et ceci, H24. Pauvre disque dur  ::aie::   ::cry:: 




> Si tu prends a pour un ordinateur, c'est sr, tu vas tre du ! Mais ce n'est pas un ordinateur. Il existe d'autres appareils connects au web que les ordinateurs. (et qui ne sont pas pour autant des smartphones)
> Si j'achte une console de jeux et qu'elle n'a pas 4 disques durs en RAID, je m'en fous. Bah l c'est pareil.


Le problme est que a cote le prix d'un ordinateur. Justement, on ne sait pas trop sur quel march a se place, ce truc. Toutes les fonctions que fait l'iPad sont dj faisables avec des appareils moins chers et plus performants.

----------


## FloMo

> Si je comprends bien Steve Jobs, la tablette doit remplacer l'ordinateur portable ?
> Bah c'est mal barr. En version 2, peut tre, mais cette version de l'ipad, au vu des caractristiques annonces, bah c'est pas joyeux joyeux...


Je ne pense pas que tu aies compris.
Je te re-cites.




> Un appareil que Steve Jobs prsente bien comme un intermdiaire entre le smartphone et l'ordinateur portable


Il faut bien comprendre :




> iPhone ou iPod Touch       |       iPad       |   Ordinateur portable


et non




> iPhone ou iPod Touch       | iPad ou ordinateur portable



Ce que voulait dire S. Jobs, c'est que le netbook ne rpond pas, selon lui,  la demande des utilisateurs en intermdiaire entre l'ordinateur et le smartphone.

C'est un complment et non un remplaant.

----------


## FailMan

> iPhone ou iPod Touch | *iPad* | Ordinateur portable


Apple o l'art de crer des besoins superficiels afin de pigeonner  ::haha::   ::aie::

----------


## FloMo

> J'ai des doutes, mais pas de preuves... Connaissant Apple...


Troll.



> Non. Vista et 7, deux ans. Des centaines d'amliorations. Un systme repens de fond en comble. iPhone OS 3.0 ? Le copier-coller. Et certainement pas deux ans pour pondre une update pareille.


Troll.




> Oh que si c'est solide, je l'utilise toute la journe, je le trimballe dans mon sac, et pourtant je ne suis pas particulirement soigneux, il est dj tomb quelques fois, j'ai dj renvers du Coca sur le clavier, il m'arrive de manger au dessus du clavier... Certes il n'est pas aussi blanc qu'il l'tait au dpart  mais la finition et le fonctionnement restent comme  l'origine !


Troll.




> Tu appelles a du haut de gamme un P8400  ? Et 2 Go de RAM, c'est le luxe  que dire des 160 Go, j'ai de la place pour tout claquer 
> Le jour o ton 9400M sera haut de gamme, tu m'appelleras. C'est ce qu'ils claquent sous le nom de Ion dans les nettops  350 
> Oui oui, parce qu'Apple a peur de voir ses clients tirer la tronche en voyant que c'est le mme chipset (9400M) qui est plac dans une bcane  900 que celui qui est plac et vant dans une machine  350, donc Apple demande  Nvidia de dire que c'est un chipset Ion et non pas un 9400M dans les PC  400 balles  
> Et puis, le haut de gamme, a me fait rire, un Mac  l'intrieur, c'est comme un PC, mais bon, il cote plus cher, on sait pas trop pourquoi !


Troll.




> Non, un PC portable ne peut pas faire office de serveur, je le vois mal excuter les tches que je lui demande, et ceci, H24. Pauvre disque dur


Troll.




> Le problme est que a cote le prix d'un ordinateur. Justement, on ne sait pas trop sur quel march a se place, ce truc. Toutes les fonctions que fait l'iPad sont dj faisables avec des appareils moins chers et plus performants.


Un peu constructif. Rflchis  ce que tu viens de dire. Regarde les dmos faites sur iPad. (vido de 1h30 dispo sans passer par eMule ^^) Et imagine ensuite ce que tu peux en faire. Essaye de faire la mme chose, dans les mmes conditions, sur netbook.

L, tu devrais percevoir le potentiel de l'iPad.

----------


## FloMo

> Apple o l'art de crer des besoins superficiels afin de pigeonner


Exactement : a s'appelle la socit de consommation. Comme avoir 3 ordinateurs hyper-indispensables alors qu'un seul suffit si on y regarde  2 fois.
Mais on est dedans, quoi qu'on en dise.

----------


## FailMan

Tu m'expliqueras plus en dtail (si tu en es capable) en quoi mes rponses sont "troll".
C'est vrai, a te titille au fond de toi, tu sens que tu drapes sur quelque chose qui ne joue pas en ta faveur, et au fond de ton me de fanboy, a te drange, de reconnatre implicitement que ta firme favorite ne propose pas les meilleurs produits qui soient...  ::roll:: 

Comme tu veux, personnellement, je n'appelle pas haut de gamme une machine quipe de 2 Go de mmoire vive (soit autant que mon netbook  350 + 60 de RAM = 400 en comptant la revente de la barrette de 1 Go), d'un processeur aussi rapide en puissance de calcul que mon cerveau, et d'un chipset graphique apte  faire tourner en _full rs_... Pong. Une machine vendue, elle, par contre  un prix "haut de gamme" pour les composants qu'elle offre.

Et non, je ne peux pas me passer du multi-tche, non j'ai pas envie de payer pour grer des mises  jour minimes, non mes films ne sont pas en H264, non j'ai pas envie d'avoir un double de ma tablette sur mon PC, non j'ai pas envie de me trimballer avec X accessoires pour faire _in_, et j'en passe. Oui pour moi le web, a passe par Flash, par une webcam... Si ils auront l'air _in_ avec leur iPad, moi je serai en train de les plaindre en pensant  l'argent gaspill. Mais bon, aprs tout, c'est le vtre  ::lol:: 

Et  propos du "multi-machine"... Je me vois mal excuter un serveur de jeu, un serveur SQL, un serveur FTP, un serveur mail, un serveur web, PHP et des scripts Perl en mme temps... sur un Atom ou un Turion. Je prfre le Phenom, c'est tout de mme _un peu_ plus puissant. Et refroidi autrement. Et modulable autrement. Qui a dit que le Mac Mini n'tait pas "ouvrable" sans perte de la garantie  ::roll::  un comble pour un fixe ...

----------


## kuranes

> Je ne pense pas que tu aies compris.


Si, j'ai compris.




> Un appareil que Steve Jobs prsente bien comme un intermdiaire entre le smartphone et l'ordinateur portable, mais qui doit selon lui s'acquitter mieux de ses missions que ces deux appareils s'il veut avoir une quelconque raison d'tre.


Il doit s'acquitter mieux des missions de l'ordinateur portable que l'ordinateur portable lui mme. Chose qu'il ne ferait en aucun cas avec le matos qu'il prsente.
Un ordinateur, on doit pouvoir installer ce qu'on veut dedans, l on ne peut pas. 
On doit pouvoir aller sur les sites internet qu'on veut, et l on ne peut pas.
On doit avoir une config dcente, l on ne l'a pas. Point.

----------


## riete

> - Trouvez-vous l'avis de Bill Gates objectif ?


L'avis de Billy est-il vraiment important ? je me le demande.
Savoir s'il est objectif, j'aurais tendance  dire oui, car quand il s'est agit de s'extasier devant un iMac ou iPhone il l'a fait. Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas, mais possd un Mac chez lui comme ordi perso. Il ne sera pas client pour un iPad certe, mais peut tre changera t-il d'avis en l'essayant ou  la version II  ::mouarf:: 



> - Et pensez-vous que les experts, assez pessimistes sur le succs de l'iPad, sous-estiment l'effet de mode qui pourrait jouer en sa faveur ?


L'effet de mode des produits d'Appel est indiscutable (si si j'en ai fait exprs  :;): ). Maintenant, se balader avec un iPad dans la poche pour frimer ou sur le tableau de bord de la bagnole ca fait un peu con  ::oops:: 

*A SUIVRE ...* comme disaient certains champions de la non innovation !!!!

----------


## mteirek_m

Les smatphones permettent de rendre un petit service, consulter un email, se positionner avec un GPS, ... mais tout de facon pas tres confortable.

Avec un IPAD, taille d'un cahier, 700 grammes, 10 heures d'autonomie.
Je remplacerais volontier mon netbook par un IPAD, peut etre pas la version I, mais surement la version II.

Alors, maintenant si Bill Gates changera son avis et fera un OS pour un IPAD-Windows je suis preneur (je suis un windows addict), sinon je prendrais un IPAD version II.

Il y a comme meme un sacre avantage ergonomique et indiscutable en faveur d'une tablette simple pour tout ce qui est read, pour le write un clavier physique garde comme meme une petite avance qui s'estompe (sans disparaitre) dans les machines de petites taille.

RDV dans 2 ans.

----------


## smyley

> Alors, maintenant si Bill Gates changera son avis et fera un OS pour un IPAD-Windows je suis preneur (je suis un windows addict), sinon je prendrais un IPAD version II.


Il y a dj des projets de tablettes avec Windows 7 dessus, genre la HP Slate. Et Windows 7 convient pour une utilisation tablette, nul besoin d'aller dvelopper un autre OS.

----------


## mteirek_m

> Il y a dj des projets de tablettes avec Windows 7 dessus, genre la HP Slate. Et Windows 7 convient pour une utilisation tablette, nul besoin d'aller dvelopper un autre OS.



Oui, je pense que c'est une bonne alternative.
mais il faut que ca suit derriere, en materiel adapt et ergonomique a la "IPAD" et ca sera tout benef, multitache programmation, developpement, ...

----------


## pcaboche

> 


Interprtation possible des rsultats:

Dans les 30% de dpart qui ne savaient pas/avaient besoin de plus de renseignement, aprs la prsentation officielle :
- 15% ne savent toujours pas (ils n'ont pas vu la prsentation et ne sont pas all sur developpez.com  :;): )
- 1% pourraient finalement se laisser tenter par l'iPad
- 2% ont t vraiment convaincus par l'annonce officielle
- 12% se sont dit: _"mais c'est nul ce truc ! Ca sert  rien ! Y'a mme pas MacOS dessus !"_

Pour le reste, on a :
- 3% de fanboys qui achtent aveuglment tous les produits Apple ds le jour de leur sortie
- 49% qui martlent:_ "a fait une ternit qu'on vous rpte que les produits Apple sont beaucoup trop chers pour ce qu'ils sont. Les composants sont les mmes que pour les PC d'entre de gamme, mais sont vendus le prix d'un PC haut de gamme"_


Bon OK, c'est trs caricatural. Ca ne prend pas en compte tous ceux qui auraient chang d'avis entre-temps (et le panel de sonds est peut-tre diffrent). Mais dans ce cas, a ferait beaucoup trop de combinaisons possibles pour tre analys.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Ce qui est surtout intressant de constater c'est que des 30% de  "je ne sais pas,il me faut plus d'infos" on est pass  15% une fois qu'ils avaient eu leur info  ne pas toujours savoir. Et les 15% autres, ont principalement dcid que a ne les intressait plus.
Et lorsqu'on voit le sondage chez nous (http://www.developpez.net/forums/d87...cipez-sondage/)

On a plus ou moins ceci : 



Soit un peu moins d'indcis. Mais plus de non (12% de plus), et un peu plus de oui. (+5%)

----------


## nouknouk

Pour moi, le gros souci de l'iPad est qu'il a clairement le 'cul entre deux publics'

L'utilisateur 'grand public' a dj un ordinateur, typiquement un laptop  400 achet chez Darty et qui lui rend les services concrets qu'il attend (mails, net, un peu de Word, d'Adibou pour le petit dernier et de Lego star wars pour son grand frre/sa grande soeur). Et (contrairement aux technophiles largement reprsents ici) il se fout royalement d'avoir toujours un tel objet numrique  porte de main: si son ordi n'est pas  proximit, eh ben il attendra quelques heures le temps de rentrer  la maison pour faire ce qu'il a  faire.

De plus, contrairement  l'iPhone, on parle d'un produit qui n'est pas subventionn par un oprateur, ni d'un produit qui vient en remplacement d'un produit que l'utilisateur aurait de toute faon achet (un tlphone) et donc l'achat d'un iPad se positionne comme une dpense supplmentaire. Et il ne sera jamais prt  lcher grosso modo le prix d'un ordinateur portable ou d'une TV LCD juste pour un tel objet. C'est un peu comme si on me proposait  moi de mettre 500 dans des phares xnon, des jantes alu et un super subwoofer alors que je n'ai strictement rien  faire des voitures et que mon autoradio me convient en l'tat.

Donc les seuls clients potentiels sont plutt les technophiles: des gens prts  payer dans les 500 pour un quipement secondaire (puisque l'iPad ne remplacera jamais un 'vrai' ordi: ce n'est pas sa vocation et je pense qu'on tient au moins un consensus). Or ce public l n'a plus les mmes attentes ; mme sans tre un geek-barbu, il me semble qu'il prfrera probablement perdre un peu en ergonomie si c'est le prix  payer pour pouvoir installer ses progs prfrs sur sa machine, lire du flash, des DivX, du AVCHD, brancher son netbook sur une TV ou un barco sans trimballer un cble supplmentaire, prendre des schmas en runion avec un stylet, dcharger ses photos via un port SD, brancher son dernier priphrique USB (clef 3G, TNT, USB stick, ...). Bref, multiplier les fonctionnalits plutt que gagner en ergonomie: c'est un technophile, il n'a pas peur de faire trois clics de plus sur un OS qu'il connat dj par coeur.

La problmatique est finalement celle que Steve Jobs lui-mme a annonc ds le dbut de sa keynote: y a-t-il un espace pour un produit  500 entre le smartphone, le laptop et les netbooks ? Perso, je ne pense pas que l'iPad soit la rponse (et je garde mon Asus T91  :;): ):

- les utilisateurs 'lambda' ne dpenseront pas un tel prix pour ce qui leur paratra tre un 'gadget' non indispensable dans leur vie.

- les utilisateurs 'avancs' auraient aim un produit moins cher et/ou plus 'ouvert' pour couvrir un plus grand nombre de leurs besoins, quitte  tre moins 'top' niveau ergonomie.

Alors aprs, il s'en vendra certes quelques uns parmi ceux qu' dfinis pcaboche avec une pointe d'humour (fanboys, curieux fortuns, 'hype victims', ...), mais il me semble trs peu probable qu'on se retrouve face  un succs quivalent  celui des iPods, des iPhones ou mme des netbooks. 

Finalement, on retourne aux fondamentaux de la pomme: attaquer un march de niche en faisant peu de volume, mais une trs grosse marge sur un produit ergonomiquement pouss, avec un marketing dont seul Apple a le secret.

----------


## ferber

> lire du flash, des DivX, du AVCHD, brancher son netbook sur une TV ou un barco sans trimballer un cble supplmentaire, prendre des schmas en runion avec un stylet, dcharger ses photos via un port SD, brancher son dernier priphrique USB (clef 3G, TNT, USB stick, ...).


Sans oublier des ides : visual, flashdevelop et un ou deux langages de scripts et si on peut installer un petit server http + mysql + http://code.google.com/p/mod-actionscript/ pour tester deux trois bricoles c'est top. 
Et puis des softs de dessins, gimp et inkscape, et pourquoi pas la suite adobe, (si ce genre de produit est tactile autant que a serve ) .
Et bien sur les frameworks de bases rglementaire : .net, java, air. Avec une bonne doc sur les apis offertes par la tablette. 
Et puis... tamarin en natif.
Sans oublier les threads, les events, et tout ce qui existe dans un environnement "normal".
ET surtout pas d'appstore, de contrle sur mes programmes, et autre. J'achte un machin : c'est mon machin, j'en fait ce que je veux.
a c'est le jouet que je veux. Sinon je vois pas l'intrt.

----------


## argonath

> Ipad= Iphone



Ouais c'est bien le problme monsieur le fanboy  l'ipod du futur, si tu avais lu vraiment les avis, tu te rendrais compte que ce n'est pas le matriel le problme (encore que l'absence de cam ? ) et peut tre qu'en 2050 le tactile sera mur pour toutes les applications (bureautique etc... ), mais de toute vidence c'est pas encore le cas en tout cas chez apple, ils auraient sinon donn  leur machine un vritable OS et pas une version lourde de celui de l'IPhone.

Et c'est bien a qu'on lui reproche, chez HP (et mme pour le concurrent chinois au nom bizarre ) ils ont mis windows 7 alors qu'ils ont pas plus de clavier et souris mon grand, sans parler des tablettes qui se prparent avec google chrome ou d'autres linux calibrs pour les tablettes.

L'OS minimaliste non multitache c'est ptet sympa sur un tlphone, ca a dmontr sur l'Iphone qu'apple tait l'entreprise la plus innovante du moment, mais pour l'Ipad c'est une connerie monumentale et le mec qui a prfr cette solution  un OS X adapt devrait tre vir sur le champ

J'aime bien apple, et pour cette raison j'espere que l'iPad ne se vendra pas, parceque sinon la rputation de la compagnie sera dtruite quand tout le monde, l'ayant achet par effet de mode, se rendra compte qu'il ne sert  rien vu qu'ils ont dj un iPhone et qu'ils ne paieront pas pour lire Le Monde ni le NYT.

----------


## Ceylo

> [...] et peut tre qu'en 2050 le tactile sera mur pour toutes les applications (bureautique etc... ), mais de toute vidence c'est pas encore le cas en tout cas chez apple, ils auraient sinon donn  leur machine un vritable OS et pas une version lourde de celui de l'IPhone.


Je suis pas convaincu sur ce point. Parce qu'au niveau tactile  mon avis un OS de base est pas trs pratique  utiliser : UI trop petite pour des doigts surtout. Donc le fait de refaire un OS pour un matos tactile me semble adapt. Aprs.. quant  lui reprocher un manque de fonctionnalits, c'est autre chose.

----------


## smyley

A priori pas besoin de recoder tout un OS pour a. Il "suffirait" de modifier la couche graphique et dvelopper des applications adaptes au support.

----------


## Ceylo

Et n'est-ce pas le cas ?

----------


## smyley

C'est  dire ?

----------


## Ragmaxone

> C'est  dire ?


iPhone OS = Mac OS X avec une autre couche graphique... mais bon y a que les fan boys pures et durs,  la supporter acharn, qui savent a  :;):

----------


## gwinyam

Ce que je me demande, c'est s'il existe une tablette tactile de prfrence multitouch qui supporte le .Net framework mme si elle devait ne pas tourner sous XP, Vista ou 7 (genre un truc qui tourne avec Mono par exemple, mais pas obligatoirement, j'accepte aussi les windows)
J'ai une petite ide de soft trs intressant  dvelopper mais j'aimerais le faire en .Net

Il y en a qui connaissent a?

----------


## Ceylo

> C'est  dire ?


Que la partie graphique a t refaite pour l'iPad, mais que derrire l'OS reste Mac OS X.




> iPhone OS = Mac OS X avec une autre couche graphique... mais bon y a que les fan boys pures et durs,  la supporter acharn, qui savent a


Si tu n'tais pas une mauvaise langue tu aurais pu en dduire autant.

----------


## smyley

> iPhone OS = Mac OS X avec une autre couche graphique... mais bon y a que les fan boys pures et durs,  la supporter acharn, qui savent a


De ce que j'avais vu, c'est plus :
Mac OS X = Un truc bas sur Darwin et customis
iPhone OS = Un truc bas sur Darwin et customis
Et que du coup iPhone OS n'tait pas bas sur OSX ... d'ailleurs, on a pu aussi voir des gens se plaindre que l'OS sur l'iPad soit iPhone OS et pas Mac OS X, doit y avoir une raison ...

Mais bon, si quelqu'un dit le contraire, soit.




> Ce que je me demande, c'est s'il existe une tablette tactile de prfrence multitouch qui supporte le .Net framework mme si elle devait ne pas tourner sous XP, Vista ou 7


ben les tablettes qui tournent sur XP, Vista ou 7  ::aie:: 

Aprs, il y a pas mal de tablettes (dont celle du constructeur chinois dont j'oublie le nom). Sinon, on peut toujours regarder sur wiki :
[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_tablet_PCs[/ame]

(c'est assez touffu ...)

----------


## ben51

> De ce que j'avais vu, c'est plus :
> Mac OS X = Un truc bas sur Darwin et customis
> iPhone OS = Un truc bas sur Darwin et customis
> Et que du coup iPhone OS n'tait pas bas sur OSX ... d'ailleurs, on a pu aussi voir des gens se plaindre que l'OS sur l'iPad soit iPhone OS et pas Mac OS X, doit y avoir une raison ...
> 
> Mais bon, si quelqu'un dit le contraire, soit.


C'est surtout que Mac Os X fonctionne maintenant exclusivement sur du X86, alors que iPhone OS lui tourne sur ARM.
Et comme la tablette de Apple c'est du ARM, c'est donc logiquement iPhone OS qui est utilis  :;): 




> ben les tablettes qui tournent sur XP, Vista ou 7 
> 
> Aprs, il y a pas mal de tablettes (dont celle du constructeur chinois dont j'oublie le nom). Sinon, on peut toujours regarder sur wiki :
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_tablet_PCs
> 
> (c'est assez touffu ...)


Ou une tablette sous GNU/linux avec Mono http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mono_%28logiciel%29

----------


## Ceylo

> C'est surtout que Mac Os X fonctionne maintenant exclusivement sur du X86, alors que iPhone OS lui tourne sur ARM.
> Et comme la tablette de Apple c'est du ARM, c'est donc logiquement iPhone OS qui est utilis


Tu oublies que Mac OS X peut dj tourner sur diffrents processeurs : Intel et PowerPC, donc pourquoi pas ARM.

----------


## ben51

> Tu oublies que Mac OS X peut dj tourner sur diffrents processeurs : Intel et PowerPC, donc pourquoi pas ARM.


Mac Os X pouvait tourner sur PowerPC et encore il fallait que les application soit compil pour X86 et PPC se qui commence a devenir rare.

Donc je pense que si Apple c'est simplifier la vie en retirent le support ppc a mac os x ce n'est pas pour le ralourdir avec ARM, alors qu'il ont dj un autre systme en production qui le supporte.

----------


## Ceylo

> Mac Os X pouvait tourner sur PowerPC et encore il fallait que les application soit compil pour X86 et PPC se qui commence a devenir rare.


Et ? Je veux juste dire que l'OS peut tourner sur diffrentes architectures.




> Donc je pense que si Apple c'est simplifier la vie en retirent le support ppc a mac os x ce n'est pas pour le ralourdir avec ARM, alors qu'il ont dj un autre systme en production qui le supporte.


 mon avis il est plus simple d'ajouter le support d'une architecture supplmentaire comme ils l'ont fait lors du passage de PowerPC  Intel que de refaire un OS.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Que la partie graphique a t refaite pour l'iPad, mais que derrire l'OS reste Mac OS X.
> 
> 
> Si tu n'tais pas une mauvaise langue tu aurais pu en dduire autant.


juste au cas o : c'est de l'ironie...

pour les autres rponses, franchement c'est relou de voir des gens poster n'importe quoi.
un OS tourne sur les processeurs pour lesquels il a t compil.
en l'occurrence Mac OS X c'est exclu Intel ( partir de Snow Leo) et iPhone OS c'est depuis le dbut ARM (pourquoi se faire ch***  compiler un OS pour des architectures pour lesquels il n'est pas destin ?

l'histoire des PPC c'est n'imp, encore une fois, pas besoin d'avoir une seule version d'un OS compatible avec plusieurs architectures, il suffit de faire deux versions, une Intel et une ARM.......

c'est hallucinant la quantit de mauvaise foi qu'on peut trouver quand a parle sur Apple  :;):

----------


## SYL666

> mon avis il est plus simple d'ajouter le support d'une architecture supplmentaire comme ils l'ont fait lors du passage de PowerPC  Intel que de refaire un OS.


Heu.... As tu tudier l'arch ARM et les diffrences entre ARM, PPC et 386 ?

... Je dis a parce que PPC et 386 (ou IA64, sparc etc. aussi) n'ont pas les mme demande qu'ARM.
Je veux bien que tu me dise que Linux a t port sur ARM .... pourquoi pas OSX.

... Mais Linux est FAIT pour tre adaptable, et il a les dveloppeurs derrire (dans le sens open source du terme). Mac OS X ... on en sais rien, on a pas les sources.

Donc ton avis est peut tre juste, peut tre que non.

----------


## ben51

> mon avis il est plus simple d'ajouter le support d'une architecture supplmentaire comme ils l'ont fait lors du passage de PowerPC  Intel que de refaire un OS.


Il n'ont pas refait d'os vus qu'il y avait dj Iphone os.
Et mme si l'os supporte plusieurs architectures, il faut le logiciel sois aussi compatible, car mme si un mac ppc peut fonctionner avec lopard, il ne lancera pas d'applications X86.

Donc Apple avait le choix entre Iphone os ( et ces applications) dj fonctionnelle, ou alourdir Mac Os X pour lui faire prendre en charge ARM et voire si les programmeurs veulent pass leur temps  rendre compatible leurs programmes sur ARM ou pass leurs application iphone os pour Mac Os X ( et donc aussi X86).

En plus L'IHM de la tablette est le tactile parfaitement gr par Iphones os, alors que Mac Os X c'est du clavier sourie, donc encore des chose a dvelopper.

On peut aussi rajouter que Iphone Os est plus facilement contrlable dans sont utilisation que Mac os X.

----------


## Ceylo

> juste au cas o : c'est de l'ironie...
> 
> pour les autres rponses, franchement c'est relou de voir des gens poster n'importe quoi.
> un OS tourne sur les processeurs pour lesquels il a t compil.
> en l'occurrence Mac OS X c'est exclu Intel ( partir de Snow Leo) et iPhone OS c'est depuis le dbut ARM (pourquoi se faire ch***  compiler un OS pour des architectures pour lesquels il n'est pas destin ?


Parce que les processeurs ARM ont un intrt et qu'il reste plus simple d'adapter l'OS que d'en refaire un ? Pour info, Mac OS X est dj adaptable en fonction de l'architecture. C'est une des contraintes poses aux dveloppeurs d'Apple, et tout est dj prvu pour avoir le minimum de travail  fournir pour changer de processeur.




> l'histoire des PPC c'est n'imp, encore une fois, pas besoin d'avoir une seule version d'un OS compatible avec plusieurs architectures, il suffit de faire deux versions, une Intel et une ARM.......


Ca permet au client de ne pas se prendre la tte  vrifier quel type de processeur il a (j'ai bien compris la remarque ?).




> c'est hallucinant la quantit de mauvaise foi qu'on peut trouver quand a parle sur Apple


C'est rciproque  ::aie:: .




> Heu.... As tu tudier l'arch ARM et les diffrences entre ARM, PPC et 386 ?
> 
> ... Je dis a parce que PPC et 386 (ou IA64, sparc etc. aussi) n'ont pas les mme demande qu'ARM.
> Je veux bien que tu me dise que Linux a t port sur ARM .... pourquoi pas OSX.
> 
> ... Mais Linux est FAIT pour tre adaptable, et il a les dveloppeurs derrire (dans le sens open source du terme). Mac OS X ... on en sais rien, on a pas les sources.
> 
> Donc ton avis est peut tre juste, peut tre que non.


Pour l'adaptabilit : cf. remarque plus haut. Par contre je ne suis pas capable de te citer mes sources l dessus, j'ai lu a il y a assez longtemps  ::?: .

Mais bon en fouinant dans l'OS tu peux en trouver des traces. Par exemple le fait que sur Mac OS X 10.5 tu trouves les en-ttes de dveloppement pour toutes les architectures (ppc/i386/x86_64), ou le fait que le programmes universels puissent intgrer les architectures 32/64 bits de diffrents processeurs de faon transparente. Je connais pas spcialement PowerPC ni Intel. J'ai tudi pendant quelques mois l'assembleur ARM. Et  vrai dire je ne vois pas pourquoi un OS ne pourrait pas tre port assez simplement vers cette architecture.

----------


## Ceylo

> Il n'ont pas refait d'os vus qu'il y avait dj Iphone os.


Mais quid de l'iPhone OS bas sur Mac OS X ? :-

Je suis bien d'accord qu'il y a beaucoup de composants inutile pour l'un envers l'autre, et vis versa. Mais la base... (piti ne commencez pas  discuter de jusqu' quel point la base a t importe)




> Et mme si l'os supporte plusieurs architectures, il faut le logiciel sois aussi compatible, car mme si un mac ppc peut fonctionner avec lopard, il ne lancera pas d'applications X86.


D'o l'utilit des programmes universels.




> Donc Apple avait le choix entre Iphone os ( et ces applications) dj fonctionnelle, ou alourdir Mac Os X pour lui faire prendre en charge ARM et voire si les programmeurs veulent pass leur temps  rendre compatible leurs programmes sur ARM ou pass leurs application iphone os pour Mac Os X ( et donc aussi X86).


Ou simplement purer Mac OS X, ne garder que les parties utiles  un OS mobile et tactile, et ne compiler l'OS que pour les procs ARM.




> En plus L'IHM de la tablette est le tactile parfaitement gr par Iphones os, alors que Mac Os X c'est du clavier sourie, donc encore des chose a dvelopper.


Ca concerne l'interface graphique a. Donc a a forcment t refait pour l'iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad. Tu peux remarquer cependant qu' partir de Mac OS X 10.6, ces amliorations de gestion du tactile ont t intgres (jette un oeil dans la doc de Cocoa  ::P:  ). Donc  ce niveau la technologie a t dveloppe  la base POUR les plateformes mobiles puis intgre  Mac OS X pour en faire profiter les possesseurs de portables (multitouch & co).

----------


## ben51

> Mais quid de l'iPhone OS bas sur Mac OS X ? :-


C'est comme avec linux, un programme pour androde ne sera pas directement utilisable sur une Fedora, pourtant les deux utilises Linux.





> D'o l'utilit des programmes universels.


Oui mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout les programmes, et de moins en moins.




> Ou simplement purer Mac OS X, ne garder que les parties utiles  un OS mobile et tactile, et ne compiler l'OS que pour les procs ARM.


Dj fait avec iphone Os.




> Ca concerne l'interface graphique a. Donc a a forcment t refait pour l'iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad. Tu peux remarquer cependant qu' partir de Mac OS X 10.6, ces amliorations de gestion du tactile ont t intgres (jette un oeil dans la doc de Cocoa  ). Donc  ce niveau la technologie a t dveloppe  la base POUR les plateformes mobiles puis intgre  Mac OS X pour en faire profiter les possesseurs de portables (multitouch & co).


J'avais oubli a  :;): 

Il faut voire aussi que c'est  partir de Mac os 10.6 que ppc est abandonn pour permettre une optimisation sur X86, donc ce n'est surement pas pour recommenc avec du ARM.

A mon avis Apple  utilis iphone os sur sa tablette car dj les deux appareills sont similaire, ensuite Iphones Os est bien plus verrouill et rentable que Mac Os.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah de toute faon on verra quand il sera sorti mais je ne penses pas que il marchera comme l'iphone...

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Parce que les processeurs ARM ont un intrt et qu'il reste plus simple d'adapter l'OS que d'en refaire un ? Pour info, Mac OS X est dj adaptable en fonction de l'architecture. C'est une des contraintes poses aux dveloppeurs d'Apple, et tout est dj prvu pour avoir le minimum de travail  fournir pour changer de processeur.
> 
> 
> Ca permet au client de ne pas se prendre la tte  vrifier quel type de processeur il a (j'ai bien compris la remarque ?).
> 
> 
> C'est rciproque .
> 
> 
> ...


dsol mais tu ne m'as pas compris  ::): 
Apple a des projets. Entre autre de ne pas faire tourner Mac OS X sur d'autres processeurs que des Intels (du moins pour le moment, puisque leurs machines sont exclusivement Intel) et pareil pour iPhone OS sur ARM. En gros ils ont un OS pour Intel et un pour ARM. Donc pourquoi se feraient-ils ch***  sortir une version de Mac OS X supportant plusieurs architectures ? Puisqu'il n'est destin qu' une seule ?
Dans le cas d'Apple, faire une version pour chaque architecture est la plus commode, puisqu'ils veulent contrler quel OS va sur quelle machine.
Cette politique a des inconvnients, mais aussi des avantages, et non des moindres ...
Donc iPad OS = iPhone OS+ ok
Mais a serait compltement illogique de ne pas profiter du super OS qu'est Mac OS X pour les bases de l'iPhone OS, surtout que c'est possible, puisqu'il suffit juste de modifier un chouilla les sources ...

Dans le cas de M$ et des distribs Linux c'est sr qu'ils ont tout intrt  proposer des versions le plus polyvalentes possibles (bien que certaines distribs sont proposes en version plus "cible").

L'histoire des UB c'tait valable jusqu' Leopard et toutes les appli taient ainsi (toutes, oui, 99% pour moi c'est "toutes"). Maintenant c'est logique que les dv abandonnent petit  petit, puisque les PPC sont abandonns ... (c'est la dure loi de l'volution  ::(: )
Ah mince !!! j'oubliais les appli Java !!! a fait qu'il n'y avait pas 99% des applis en UB !!! OMD !!!

----------


## Ceylo

> Mais a serait compltement illogique de ne pas profiter du super OS qu'est Mac OS X pour les bases de l'iPhone OS, surtout que c'est possible, puisqu'il suffit juste de modifier un chouilla les sources ...


Je rve ou on chipote alors qu'on est d'accord ?  :8O: 




> L'histoire des UB c'tait valable jusqu' Leopard et toutes les appli taient ainsi (toutes, oui, 99% pour moi c'est "toutes"). Maintenant c'est logique que les dv abandonnent petit  petit, puisque les PPC sont abandonns ... (c'est la dure loi de l'volution )


C'est toujours valable avec les applis 32 bits vs 64 bits  ::P:  .

----------


## smyley

Heeuu

Un processeur 64 bits peut excuter un OS 32bits et des applications 32bits. Un PPC ne peut pas excuter de x86  ::aie::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Je rve ou on chipote alors qu'on est d'accord ? 
> 
> 
> C'est toujours valable avec les applis 32 bits vs 64 bits  .


... vive l'incomprhension  ::aie:: 

pour le 32 vs. 64 j'avais pas fait le rapprochement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Heeuu
> 
> Un processeur 64 bits peut excuter un OS 32bits et des applications 32bits. Un PPC ne peut pas excuter de x86


un 64 bits PPC ne peut pas excuter des applis 32 bits x86...

on peut aller trs loin comme a  :;):

----------


## smyley

> on peut aller trs loin comme a


bof bof. C'est juste qu'un d'un point de vue "non Mac", la comparaison est trange  ::aie:: 

On a jamais eu les problmes d'ub, et on peut pas dire que la transition 32bits -> 64bits soit suffisament "rapide" pour poser de srieux problmes ... elle est mme -trs- lente  ::mouarf:: 

Le must dans cette nouvelle re sur ce point reste quand mme les langages  machine virtuelle (CLR/JRE) : on compile, et en fonction de l'OS et de l'architecture, a s'excute comme il faut ... en gnral  ::roll::  (oui oui, Mono marche sur Mac OS)

----------


## bizulk

> Tu oublies que Mac OS X peut dj tourner sur diffrents processeurs : Intel et PowerPC, donc pourquoi pas ARM.


Il y a une poque Mac OSX*tournait sur PPC, puis lorsqu'ils sont pass sous Intel ils ont ajout une couche d'mulation PPC*pour faire tourner leur OS. Ce n'tait pas donc un portage de l'OS.
Puis ensuite MAC OSX*a t port pour Intel, et les versions qui sortent ne sont pas compatible avec l'archi PPC.
L'OS*est difficilement multiplateforme -mme pas x86- car il utilise un jeu d'instruction qui n'est pas gnrique x86, mais spcifique  l'architecture Intel.
Et puis ce n'est pas du tout la philosophie de Mac de supporter plusieurs architectures, ils supporte Mac et c'est tout.
On est loin de la discussion initiale.




> C'est comme avec linux, un programme pour androde ne sera pas directement utilisable sur une Fedora, pourtant les deux utilises Linux.


Heuuu ...*t sur ? Qu'entends tu par "directement" ? Non parce pour moi Android constitue une distribution base sur Linux au mme titre que Fedora. D'ailleurs Android existe bien pour x86 http://www.androidx86.org/ je l'ai dj fait tourner en mulation. Cela veut dire que l'environnement de l'appplicatif est compilable pour x86.
Le SDK*d'Androd est bas sur JAVA, si tu installes le "runtime" ncessaire dans la Fedora il y a de grande chance pour que a fonctionne.

----------


## bizulk

> Je parle bien entendu de plusieurs applications qui tournent en mme temps...


Ben dans ce cas l'OS*est surement multi-tche. Ce sont les app User qui ne peuvent-tre threades. C'est une restriction qui peut gner certaines applications mais bon on peut dvelopper sans.





> Je prfre payer moins cher mon iPad et rutiliser la sortie TV de mon iPhone.


Tu prends le pb  l'envers. Nous qui ne sommes pas de ta secte on pense que pour ce prix il devrait y avoir la connectique ou on devrait au moins vous offrir les accessoires pour avoir un produit plus communiquant.




> Tu confirmes donc qu'opposer MPEG4 et H.264 n'a aucun sens. On est bien d'accord.


Le pb  la base tait que Apple ait choisit le H264 au lieu du DIVX pour l'acclration matrielle. Ben de toute faon toutes les plateformes mobiles en ont fait autant, ainsi que nos cartes graphiques. Ce qui est dommage c'est d'avoir choisi un format propritaire et payant alors qu'il existe une trs bonne alternative OPenSource (Theora/borbis). Mais bon Apple a peut-tre pris ce qu'il y avait de disponible.




> Il n'y a pas que a. Flash n'utilise pas Cocoa du tout. Ils sont encore sur Carbon. C'est pour a qu'ils y passent pour les futures versions. Ils ont annonc qu'ils travaillaient  utiliser CoreAnimation notamment.


C'est bien le problme de Flash, d'tre multi-plateforme ... ce qui occasionne des retards sur l'utilisation des nouvelles API*disponibles pour chaque plateforme. On peut difficilement le reprocher. 




> Rien  voir. Je vois mal comment se passer du SDK iPhone pour concevoir une application iPhone. C'est juste une surcouche.


Je sais ce qu'est le SDK*IPhone, le pb n'est pas technique ... mais plutt marketing.




> Internet Explorer est aussi install sur la majorit des machines, ce qui n'en fait pas pour autant un exemple en matire de standards.
> Windows non-plus d'ailleurs. (par contre, Linux et Mac OS X sont standards : POSIX)


On ne s'en sert pas systmatiquement ... alors que tu n'as pas vraiment le choix quand tu vas sur un site web, s'il prsente du flash tu as besoin de flash. Le pb est que >90% des sites web utilise du flash.





> Linux est trs bien. Trs trs bien et trs stable. Mais pas pour le grand public.


Jusqu' preuve du contraire l'eeePC*est un produit grand publique... Android est un produit grand public, Ubuntu est un produit grand publique (bon avec quelques rats parfois). Mais pour les mmes raisons que les gens restent colls  IE*au lieu d'utiliser Safari/Chrome/... ils ne choisissent pas une distribution Linux.




> Une tlvision vaut 500 euros aussi, mais je prfre un voyage au brsil galement.


Ca dure moins longtemps, c un peu plus cher mais tu t'en souviens toute ta vie  ::D:

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple sort un SDK pour l'iPad*
*Qui pose plus de questions sur sa stratgie qu'il n'apporte de rponses*


Aprs la prsentation de sa tablette, Apple a dcid de sortir un SDK (en version beta) pour l'iPad.

Il s'agit en fait d'un update au SDK pour iPhone.

Le iPhone SDK 3.2 beta propose un simulateur d'iPad, un guide de programmation pour la tablette, un paper sur l'UI de l'iPad et son cran - beaucoup plus grand que celui du smartphone, et des exemples de codes pour le futur terminal d'Apple.

Il ressort de ce SDK que dvelopper pour l'iPhone ou l'iPad est trs similaire (certains disent mme identique). Apple le confirme "_les dveloppeurs peuvent  prsent commencer  planifier la conception d'applications universelles, ce qui leur permet de tirer les bnfices de l'iPad, de l'iPhone, et de l'iPod touch avec un seul binary_".

Seules la gestion de quelques gestes tactiles supplmentaires et la dfinition de l'cran sont des nouveauts.

"_L'iPad ne serait-il qu'un ersatz de l'iPhone ?_". C'est ce que se demandent de plus en plus de dveloppeurs aprs la sortie de ce SDK.

Un SDK qui pose au final plus de questions sur la stratgie d'Apple qu'il n'apporte de rponses.

Le iPhone SDK 3.2 beta est disponible ici.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Allez-vous d'ores et dj vous lancer dans le dveloppement d'API pour l'iPad ?
 ::fleche::  Que rpondez-vous  ceux qui pensent que "_l'iPad serait un ersatz de l'iPhone_" ?

----------


## FailMan

> "_L'iPad ne serait-il qu'un ersatz de l'iPhone ?_"


Chut, il ne faut pas le dire, un grand nombre de fanboys vont tre dus !  ::roll:: 

C'est mme pas un ersatz d'iPhone.

Un iPad c'est tous les dsagrments de l'iPhone, sans en avoir la portabilit ni les avantages.

----------


## kuranes

Le seul avantage par rapport  l'iphone, enfin celui qui me vient d'abord en tte, c'est la taille, tout simplement.

Des applis plus "pro" pourront faire leur apparition au sein de l'app store...
Faire de la bureautique sur iphone, c'est spcial, mais sur ipad... a devient possible.
Est ce que ce sera suffisant pour qu'il se dmarque ? J'en doute fort...

----------


## GrandNoliv

Pour votre information, le SDK en question a t clairement rendu disponible ds le jour de la prsentation de l'iPad, le 27 janvier. Il tait dj possible  ce moment de le tlcharger et de constater que le SDK tait li  celui de l'iPhone (sans aucune surprise aprs avoir vu la dmo...)

Bref, rien de neuf aujourd'hui... si ce n'est l'apparente rvlation que l'iPad est une sorte de gros iPod touch... y en a qui sont observateurs dites moi!  ::lol:: 




> Allez-vous d'ores et dj vous lancer dans le dveloppement pour l'iPad ?


Il faudrait du temps  investir et croire beaucoup en son succs pour cela... c'est un pari...




> Que rpondez-vous  ceux qui pensent que "_l'iPad serait un ersatz de l'iPhone_" ?


Qu'ils ne voient pas le potentiel pour des applications d'une qualit meilleure que sur un iPhone alors que c'est la cl du potentiel de l'iPad... je dois dire que les dmo d'iWork et Brushes sont assez tentantes...  voir s'il y aura assez de bonnes applis (couvrant suffisamment de cas d'utilisations) pour justifier l'achat de la bte.

----------


## FloMo

> Allez-vous d'ores et dj vous lancer dans le dveloppement d'API pour l'iPad ?


Oui : d'un point de vue dveloppement, c'est assez simple si on connat dj l'iPhone OS.

C'est surtout la nouvelle ergonomie qui donne du travail.




> Que rpondez-vous  ceux qui pensent que "l'iPad serait un ersatz de l'iPhone" ?


Ne soyez pas formats, laissez un peu aller votre imagination. TV portable, allgement des sacs, progiciels pour pros (et non informaticiens), ... Les possibilits sont immenses.

----------


## FailMan

> Ne soyez pas formats, laissez un peu aller votre imagination. TV portable, allgement des sacs, progiciels pour pros (et non informaticiens), ... Les possibilits sont immenses.


C'est toi que Jobs a format.

Les possibilits sont ridicules sur cet appareil. Tu parles de a comme si c'tait l'appareil du sicle. Tu crois que sa puce aux performances anmiques va te permettre de faire des calculs hyper complexes ? Tu t'imagines vraiment que cet appareil est vraiment fait pour de la bureautique avec un cran aussi petit et un organe de saisie improvis ? *Non*, *non*, *non*, et *non*, l'iPad n'a rien d'un mobile, rien d'un portable, rien d'un appareil qui a sa place, sauf chez les fanboys et imbciles en qute de nouveauts pour nigauds.
Tu crois rellement qu'avec une connectique aussi pauvre, un OS aussi ferm et limit, et des fonctions au rabais, cet appareil peut avoir du succs ? Je te rponds que *NON*.
Tu crois que les pros leurs applications ils les tlchargent de manire immatrielle sur l'AppStore, qui a tout d'une foirefouille ? Tu crois qu'ils vont y retrouver leurs logiciel prfrs ?
Tu rves, tu rves, tu rves...

----------


## FloMo

Tiens, tu m'as manqu.




> C'est toi que Jobs a format.


Oui oui.




> Les possibilits sont ridicules sur cet appareil.


Comme sur l'iPhone, en effet. Pas de multi-tches, bla bla, bla bla, ..




> Tu parles de a comme si c'tait l'appareil du sicle. Tu crois que sa puce aux performances anmiques va te permettre de faire des calculs hyper complexes ?


Non, et concrtement, je m'en fous.




> Tu t'imagines vraiment que cet appareil est vraiment fait pour de la bureautique avec un cran aussi petit et un organe de saisie improvis ?


Non, pour a, j'ai un ordinateur.




> *Non*, *non*, *non*, et *non*, l'iPad n'a rien d'un mobile, rien d'un portable, rien d'un appareil qui a sa place, sauf chez les fanboys et imbciles en qute de nouveauts pour nigauds.


En effet, l'iPad a clairement t prsent comme tant ni mobile, ni ordinateur. Donc a n'existe pas ?




> Tu crois que les pros leurs applications ils les tlchargent de manire immatrielle sur l'AppStore, qui a tout d'une foirefouille ?


Oui : ils me demandent mme des produits dessus.




> Tu crois qu'ils vont y retrouver leurs logiciel prfrs ?
> Tu rves, tu rves, tu rves...


Et je vis ce rve.

----------


## FailMan

Tes propos manquent de cohrence, c'est affligeant  ::aie::

----------


## Ceylo

John faut arrter le troll un peu. Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'y vois aucun potentiel qu'il n'y en a pas. Alors a te plait pas, ok, on a compris, mais pas la peine de te la ramener sur chaque commentaire.

----------


## smyley

Au fait, si les possibilits de l'iPad sont celles de pouvoir utiliser une tablette dans un cadre professionnel, en quoi est-ce rvolutionnaire par rapport  *toutes* les autres tablettes du march ? (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est Jobs & Co).

On peut en effet voir des applications pratiques  la tablette, mais on aura le choix entre l'iPad munie d'un OS de tlphone avec en face des solutions  base de Linux & Windows qui sont des OS pour PC (quitte  en prendre une version optimise).

Questions possibilits, l'avantage sur tablette n'est pas  l'iPhone OS, donc o est la rvolution de l'iPad (et pas des tablettes tactiles en gnral) ?

Aprs pour les applications professionnelles, j'ai encore du mal  concevoir que des professionnels prfrent soumettre leur propre production pour une utilisation dans leur propre entreprise  une acceptation de Apple alors que sur les BlackBerry et Android, ils peuvent le faire beaucoup plus librement. Mme pour la simple vitesse de mise  jour sur le Store, elle est faite sur la plateforme Android en quelques minutes alors que pour le Apple Store ...

Il y a un vritable avantage sur ce plan ou alors c'est parce que tout le monde a un iPhone qu'on se dit qu'on va l'utiliser ?

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Au fait, si les possibilits de l'iPad sont celles de pouvoir utiliser une tablette dans un cadre professionnel, en quoi est-ce rvolutionnaire par rapport  *toutes* les autres tablettes du march ? (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est Jobs & Co).


En rien. Mais Steve Jobs n'a jamais parl, lorsqu'il a prsent "sa" tablette, des autres tablettes. Il a compar "sa" tablette avec les NetBook en gnral, et avec le Kindle en particulier (qui n'a rien d'une tablette).




> On peut en effet voir des applications pratiques  la tablette, mais on aura le choix entre l'iPad munie d'un OS de tlphone avec en face des solutions  base de Linux & Windows qui sont des OS pour PC (quitte  en prendre une version optimise).


Tout comme on avait le choix entre un iPhone tournant sous un iPhone OS et en face des solutions  base de Linux & Windows.
Et tout comme on a toujours le choix entre des netbooks avec des OS classiques (Windows XP, Windows 7, Ubuntu, ...) et des netbooks avec des OS plus taills pour les NetBooks (les premiers EeePc avaient un linux allg de tout ce qui pensaient ne pas tre ncessaire pour un NetBook). 




> Questions possibilits, l'avantage sur tablette n'est pas  l'iPhone OS, donc o est la rvolution de l'iPad (et pas des tablettes tactiles en gnral) ?


Tout simplement l'exprience utilisateur. C'est important cela, l'exprience utilisateur. Non ? L'iPad n'est pas fait pour les Geeks. Il (ou elle. C'est quoi son genre  ?) est fait pour ceux qui sont allergiques aux ordinateurs. J'ai un moment pos une question "pourquoi attendre 2 mois pour acheter un iPad, alors qu'on peut acheter une tablette Archos aujourd'hui". La rponse m'est parvenue quasi directement : l'ergonomie de l'interface utilisateur et l'exprience utilisateur.




> Aprs pour les applications professionnelles, j'ai encore du mal  concevoir que des professionnels prfrent soumettre leur propre production pour une utilisation dans leur propre entreprise  une acceptation de Apple alors que sur les BlackBerry et Android, ils peuvent le faire beaucoup plus librement.


Apple offre diffrents "programmes" lors de l'inscription. Il y en a 3 : 

le programme standard, lui mme spar en Individual ou Company (Particulier ou Entreprise). C'est pour ceux qui dveloppe les applications et les proposent gratuitement ou contre rmunration sur  l'AppStore.




> The Standard Individual and Company Programs are intended for developers who are creating free and fee-based applications for iPhone and iPod touch and want to distribute applications on the App Store.


Tout ce qui est publi sur l'App Store doit recevoir l'aval d'Apple.

Il y a ensuite, le programme entreprise : 
Ca concerne les entreprises de plus de 500 personnes et qui dsirent crer des applications propritaires qui ne seront dployes qu'en interne dans l'entreprise.



> The Enterprise Program is intended for companies with 500 or more employees with a valid Dun & Bradstreet (DUNS) number and who are creating proprietary, in-house applications for iPhone and iPod touch that are for internal deployment within the company only


Tout ce qui est publi en interne, dans l'entreprise uniquement ne doit en aucune faon recevoir l'aval d'Apple. Si ton entreprise te le permet, tu pourrais trs bien dvelopper une application de cul pour qu'elle soit dploye dans ton entreprise uniquement, mais qui serait totalement refuse sur l'AppStore. 

Et il a encore un troisime programme, le programme universit : 



> The University Program is a free program designed for higher education institutions looking to introduce curriculum for developing iPhone or iPod touch applications.


destin  l'enseignement.

Tout est expliqu l : 
http://developer.apple.com/support/i...ment/#programs

Il suffit de prendre la peine de faire quelques recherches. 




> Mme pour la simple vitesse de mise  jour sur le Store, elle est faite sur la plateforme Android en quelques minutes alors que pour le Apple Store ...


lu ici : http://developer.apple.com/iphone/ne...2010/february/



> Contact the App Review Team
> If you have an urgent fix you want prioritized, or have a question for the App Review Team send an email to appreview@apple.com. Please include the application name and Application Apple ID in your email.


Une mise  jour urgente (un gros bogue dans votre application). Vous les contactez, vous expliquez le problme, et cela ira gnralement trs vite. 




> Il y a un vritable avantage sur ce plan ou alors c'est parce que tout le monde a un iPhone qu'on se dit qu'on va l'utiliser ?


Sur quel plan ? Dsol, j'ai du me perdre en chemin. Et tout le monde n'a pas d'iPhone. Je n'en ai pas. Et je n'en vois pas l'utilit .

----------


## nouknouk

Je rebondis sur ce point prcis:



> L'iPad n'est pas fait pour les Geeks. Il (ou elle. C'est quoi son genre  ?) est fait pour ceux qui sont allergiques aux ordinateurs.


On en revient  la question de mon post prcdent auquel personne n'a rpondu: si l'iPad est taille pour les non-geeks, combien de gens dont l'informatique n'est pas leur passion seront prtes  mettre en moyenne 500 dans un appareil qui ne pourra pas se substituer  leur ordi Acer dj achet  400 au Leclerc ?

Puisqu'on parle bien de non-geeks, qui n'ont donc pas de ncessit d'avoir en permanence un ordi avec eux, c'est le genre  prfrer conomiser les 500 quitte  acheter des livres papiers et des journaux au kiosque, ou attendre de rentrer  la maison pour faire ce qu'ils ont  faire sur leur ordi.

Ils prfreront probablement investir dans une TV LCD pour la chambre, une nouvelle cuisinire, une semaine de vacances, ...




> J'ai un moment pos une question "pourquoi attendre 2 mois pour acheter un iPad, alors qu'on peut acheter une tablette Archos aujourd'hui".


D'o mon dbut de rponse:

- ceux qui n'ont jamais regard des tablettes auparavant (les non-geek) ne le feront probablement pas plus pour l'iPad, en premier lieu  cause du prix. 

- ceux qui ont dj envisag une tablette (les geeks) ont toutes les chances de vouloir privilgier une solution qui leur laisse plus de libert et de fonctionnalits (c'est des geeks, quoi).

Bref, y a-t-il vraiment un march de masse pour cet iPad ? Perso, j'en doute largement et j'entrevois plutt un succs d'estime  la AppleTV plutt qu'un raz de mare  la iPhone ou iPod.

----------


## smyley

> En rien.


Ok, plein de patates pour quelque chose qui n'est en rien rvolutionnaire par rapport  d'autres tablettes moins chres.




> Tout comme on avait le choix entre un iPhone tournant sous un iPhone OS et en face des solutions  base de Linux & Windows.


Il l'a dit lui mme, le iPad ne s'adresse pas au march des tlphones. A partir de l, pourquoi mettre un OS de tlphone ?
Ce ne sont que des impressions, mais c'est un choix "particulier".




> Apple offre diffrents "programmes" lors de l'inscription. Il y en a 3


Donc oblig d'avoir une bote de plus de 500 personnes pour tre tranquille sur ce point ? dsol, mais ce n'est pas si courant.
Il y a en masse des PME et mme avec 50-100 personnes (ce qui est dj raisonnable) il peut tre intressant de dvelopper des "progiciels" destins  faciliter la vie des employs ou proposer de nouveaux services.

Et en tant qu'entrepreneur, je me vois mal soumettre mon programme  Apple alors que c'est destin  rester en contact avec mes employs, et manipuler mes donnes (encore moins mettre ce programme sur un Store publique).

Sur ce coup, une grande majorit de SmartPhones offrent ce genre de possibilits.




> Il suffit de prendre la peine de faire quelques recherches.


cf. juste au dessus. Et puis si on a 500 employs, il y a d'autres moyens de grer ce genre de choses ( base d'Intranet par exemple) ou des terminaux ddis.





> lu ici : http://developer.apple.com/iphone/ne...2010/february/
> 
> 
> Une mise  jour urgente (un gros bogue dans votre application). Vous les contactez, vous expliquez le problme, et cela ira gnralement trs vite.


Je ne parle pas de corriger une application, mais bien de la mettre en ligne.

Mettre sur le store d'Android une application : 2 mn.
Mettre sur le store de l'iPhone une application : dpend de l'acceptation par Apple.

Aprs c'est sur, il y a d'avantage de contrle sur la fiabilit du contenu du Store, mais il faut tre tranquille avec l'ide que tout passe par Apple, contrl par Apple, avec l'aval d'Apple, etc.

De mme, on est pas cens passer outre le AppleStore pour mettre une application sur son iPhone. Il n'y a pas ce problme sur les autres mobiles. Et c'est quelque chose d'assez pratique pour se faire une petite application ou l'utiliser dans un cadre professionnel.




> Sur quel plan ? Dsol, j'ai du me perdre en chemin. Et tout le monde n'a pas d'iPhone. Je n'en ai pas. Et je n'en vois pas l'utilit .


Tout le monde ici = un grand nombre.
Je n'en vois pas non plus l'utilit, mais que ce soit sur le plan personnel (quoique pour se venter d'avoir une boussole sur son portable ...) ni professionnel. Cependant je vois des appel d'offre visant  dvelopper une application pour iPhone alors qu'il s'agit de PME, alors forcment, je me questionne.

----------


## Ragmaxone

faut pas oublier de prciser que le SDK en  n'est dispo que pour les dv inscrits (cotisation'n co).

(avant que ne viennent les trolls : les SDK non  sont en accs gratuit sur simple inscription, ce n'est pas la mme chose)

----------


## _skip

Professionnellement, que faire avec l'IPad qu'on ne peut pas faire avec une tablette? Peut tre rien mais le tactile apporte nanmoins beaucoup pour certaines applications, spcialement lorsque les utilisateurs sont pas informaticiens.
Juste que l, le manque de connectique coupe court  bon nombre de priphriques d'entre (code-barre, lecteur de carte etc...) ce qui le rend inutile pour faire des inventaires, des saisies de commandes, bulletin de livraison etc... en magasins.

Mais le pire de tout a c'est bien de devoir obtenir la bndiction d'apple pour diffuser son application, donc on devient dpendant de ces gens pour nos projets, les cycles de MAJ et tout a... Franchement c'est assez inadmissible chez une boite qui veut faire un dveloppement spcifique pour son client.

Donc il faut accepter d'tre sous tutelle d'apple pour faire quoi que ce soit avec ce produit et c'est un sacr showstopper  mon sens.

----------


## FailMan

> Bref, y a-t-il vraiment un march de masse pour cet iPad ? Perso, j'en doute largement et j'entrevois plutt un succs d'estime  la AppleTV plutt qu'un raz de mare  la iPhone ou iPod.


Ils vont en vendre trs peu, a restera pseudo-litiste, mais ils vont tellement se faire de marge dessus (tout comme les premiers iPod) que a leur suffira.




> Mais le pire de tout a c'est bien de devoir obtenir la bndiction d'apple pour diffuser son application, donc on devient dpendant de ces gens pour nos projets, les cycles de MAJ et tout a... Franchement c'est assez inadmissible chez une boite qui veut faire un dveloppement spcifique pour son client.
> 
> Donc il faut accepter d'tre sous tutelle d'apple pour faire quoi que ce soit avec ce produit et c'est un sacr showstopper  mon sens.


C'est pour a que a restera un objet pour pseudo-geeks fashion-nigauds.
L'appareil a du potentiel, cependant il est brid *volontairement* de manire logicielle et matrielle par Apple. Apple tue lui-mme son produit.

----------


## lunatix

> Mais le pire de tout a c'est bien de devoir obtenir la bndiction d'apple pour diffuser son application, donc on devient dpendant de ces gens pour nos projets, les cycles de MAJ et tout a...


Sur que c'est rageant, mais est-ce que au final, a n'est pas une raison du succs norme de l'application store  de l'iphone (et bientt ipad)
la confiance des utilisateurs/clients qui ne flippent pas a chaque install de chopper une appli mal conue ou vrole ?

----------


## smyley

La Force d'un Store c'est le nombre d'applications dessus. Le iPhone a connu un succs retentissant grce  a, et aujourd'hui on pense  dvelopper des applications iPhone par ce que a reprsente une part colossale du march. 

Mais le publique n'est pas le mme.

Et justement, selon Jobs l'iPad ne vise pas le mme march que l'iPhone (ou alors on pourrai s'arrter au troll de dire qu'un iPad c'est juste un iPhone, mais en plus gros) et aurait une vocation beaucoup plus business, et dans ce cas la dpendance  Apple sera peut tre d'avantage considre pour les nouveaux dveloppements.

----------


## riete

> Mais le pire de tout a c'est bien de devoir obtenir la bndiction d'apple pour diffuser son application, donc on devient dpendant de ces gens pour nos projets, les cycles de MAJ et tout a... Franchement c'est assez inadmissible chez une boite qui veut faire un dveloppement spcifique pour son client.
> 
> Donc il faut accepter d'tre sous tutelle d'apple pour faire quoi que ce soit avec ce produit et c'est un sacr showstopper  mon sens.


Ta remarque est trs pertinente et constructive skip , merci de relever un peu le dbat  :;):   ::aie:: .
Personnellement, je me pose de grosses questions sur le choix de la plateforme sur laquelle je vais developper les nouvelles moutures de nos appli et le point qui pose question est bien celui-ci.

Nanmoins, je soulve une remarque qui est aussi une question car je n'ai aucune certitude sur ce que j'avance.

A partir du moment ou l'on souscrit un contrat qui nous permet de "signer" nos propres appli pour iPhone avec Apple. Nous avons le droit de le dposer sur des iPhones via iTunes et sans passer par AppStore ?

Est ce que ce procd est limit en nombre d'installation ? Pour une utilisation pro est ce que ceci ne rsout pas la question de l'AppStore ?

L'idal, pour les pro, serait de payer un peu plus chre la souscription mais de pouvoir crer notre propre rservoir d'appli pour que les utilisateurs nomades puissent faire les MAJ non ?

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## _skip

> Sur que c'est rageant, mais est-ce que au final, a n'est pas une raison du succs norme de l'application store  de l'iphone (et bientt ipad)
> la confiance des utilisateurs/clients qui ne flippent pas a chaque install de chopper une appli mal conue ou vrole ?


Je dirai que a a le mrite de centraliser le catalogue de ce qui est disponible. Donc a donne un outil global de recherche  l'utilisateur et a lui vite d'aller fouiller dans le fin fond du net pour trouver ventuellement l'applic qui fait ce qu'il veut.

Soit elle existe et est sur le store, soit elle n'y est pas, dans tous les cas on sait o la chercher. Ca permet aussi de se tenir au courant de ce qui sort, de voir des applis pratiques qu'on ne recherchait pas spcialement mais qui ont une visibilit grce au catalogue officiel.

Ca a des avantages que ce soit pas un foutoir sans nom c'est clair, quoi que l'android market s'en sort pas mal avec une philo plus laxiste. 

En revanche c'est un modle qui me parat  ct de la plaque ds qu'on entre dans le domaine des applications non grand public, spcifique, en gros professionnelles. Ces trucs ont rien  faire dans un store, et encore moins d'tre supervises par apple.

----------


## _skip

> Nanmoins, je soulve une remarque qui est aussi une question car je n'ai aucune certitude sur ce que j'avance.
> 
> A partir du moment ou l'on souscrit un contrat qui nous permet de "signer" nos propres appli pour iPhone avec Apple. Nous avons le droit de le dposer sur des iPhones via iTunes et sans passer par AppStore ?
> 
> Est ce que ce procd est limit en nombre d'installation ? Pour une utilisation pro est ce que ceci ne rsout pas la question de l'AppStore ?


Difficile  dire mais selon la faq :

*Im a contractor who develops products for third party customers, which program should I join? How would I distribute my customers application?*

_You will need to have the company you are working for enroll in the iPhone Developer Standard Company Program and add you as a member of their development team. The development team Agent would submit the binary of your application to the App Store under their own company name._


Ca laisserait croire que c'est incontournable, si tu le fais dans ton coin a pourrait tre possible je sais pas mais peut tre bien que a violerait dj la license.

----------


## kuranes

> Tu crois que les pros leurs applications ils les tlchargent de manire immatrielle sur l'AppStore, qui a tout d'une foirefouille ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Oui : ils me demandent mme des produits dessus.


Concrtement, comment a se passe d'ailleurs ?
Ils sont bien obligs de passer par l'apple store pour rcuprer les programmes que vous crez ?
En quoi est ce un plus par rapport  une approche plus traditionnelle du dveloppement et dploiement d'application ?
Apple doit donc valider chaque application que vous proposez ? Est ce que chaque application a t elle t valide sans problme ? 

Quels sont les genres d'application que vous dveloppez pour vos clients ?

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Donc oblig d'avoir une bote de plus de 500 personnes pour tre tranquille sur ce point ? dsol, mais ce n'est pas si courant.
> Il y a en masse des PME et mme avec 50-100 personnes (ce qui est dj raisonnable) il peut tre intressant de dvelopper des "progiciels" destins  faciliter la vie des employs ou proposer de nouveaux services.





> A partir du moment ou l'on souscrit un contrat qui nous permet de "signer" nos propres appli pour iPhone avec Apple. Nous avons le droit de le dposer sur des iPhones via iTunes et sans passer par AppStore ?
> 
> Est ce que ce procd est limit en nombre d'installation ? Pour une utilisation pro est ce que ceci ne rsout pas la question de l'AppStore ?
> 
> L'idal, pour les pro, serait de payer un peu plus chre la souscription mais de pouvoir crer notre propre rservoir d'appli pour que les utilisateurs nomades puissent faire les MAJ non ?
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?


Si vous vous rendez sur cette page http://developer.apple.com/iphone/pr...istribute.html

vous sauriez que vous pouvez galement distribuer vos applications  un 
maximum de 100 personnes grce au mode de distribution Ad hoc




> *Ad Hoc Distribution*
> The Standard and Enterprise Programs allow you to share your application with up to 100 other iPhone or iPod touch users with Ad Hoc distribution. Share your application through email or by posting it to a web site or server.


On ne passe pas du tout via l'Apple Store dans ce cas comme vous pouvez le lire par vous-mme.

D'autres questions sur la distribution Ad Hoc ? 




> *After I renew my membership, can I reset the devices I have assigned for testing and Ad Hoc distribution?*
> Yes. You are allowed to assign up to 100 devices for testing and Ad Hoc distribution per membership year. At the start of your new membership year, you will be able to remove devices you are no longer using for testing or Ad Hoc distribution. Ensure you delete all devices you wish to remove from your list before adding new devices. Your available device count can be restored to 100, until you add your first new device.


(trouv ici : http://developer.apple.com/support/i...t/renewal.html)




> *Using Ad Hoc Distribution for Beta Testing*
> Ad Hoc Distribution lets you beta test your application with colleagues, potential customers, and helpful friends before you submit it for sale. It turns out your mother was right, first impressions do matter, as do first reactions in the App Store. The way to make sure your app doesn't harbor unexpected behavior issues, irritating UI problems and bugs you haven't fixed is to test it, really test it, under real world conditions. Ad Hoc Distribution lets you provide your application to 100 test users for their feedback and crash reports so you can find problems and fix them before you release it to the world.
> 
> To learn how to set up Ad Hoc Distribution, view the Distribution Chapter of the iPhone Developer Program Portal User Guide and see Crash Reporting for iPhone OS Applications to learn how to process and interpret crash logs.


trouv ici : http://developer.apple.com/iphone/ne...september2009/






> Je ne parle pas de corriger une application, mais bien de la mettre en ligne.
> 
> Mettre sur le store d'Android une application : 2 mn.
> Mettre sur le store de l'iPhone une application : dpend de l'acceptation par Apple.


Je rpondais  ceci 



> Mme pour la simple vitesse de mise  jour sur le Store, elle est faite sur la plateforme Android en quelques minutes alors que pour le Apple Store ...


Et  rien d'autre.

Maintenant, tu peux galement jeter un oeil sur cette page :

http://developer.apple.com/iphone/ne...2010/february/

qui te donnes une ide du dlai  attendre :




> App submissions reviewed within the last 7 days
> 
> 96% New Apps
> 
> 98% App Updates


Je suis tout  fait d'accord qu'on est loin des deux minutes.

Mais RIEN ne t'oblige  dvelopper pour l'iPhone et  subir les contraintes d'Apple. 




> Cependant je vois des appel d'offre visant  dvelopper une application pour iPhone alors qu'il s'agit de PME, alors forcment, je me questionne.


J'espre avoir rpondu  tes questions. Lorsqu'on prend la peine d'aller sur la partie du site d'Apple ddi aux dveloppeurs iPhone, on trouve pas mal de rponses aux questions.
Je n'ai pas d'iPhone, et je ne m'intresse pas plus  l'iPhone que cela. La plupart des rponses  tes questions avaient leur rponse sur le site d'Apple.

----------


## smyley

> Si vous vous rendez sur cette page http://developer.apple.com/iphone/pr...istribute.html
> 
> vous sauriez que vous pouvez galement distribuer vos applications  un 
> maximum de 100 personnes grce au mode de distribution Ad hoc


A premire vu a avait l'air sympa.

Cependant le mode Ad Hoc ne sert pas  distribuer une application  petite chelle, mais juste  "bta tester" une application avant publication sur le AppleStore et ne sert donc qu'aux dveloppeurs.

Pas question ici de dployer une application dans un environnement en production, mais sans tre grand publique. Toujours un gouffre jusqu' 500 personnes donc ...

Nombreuses contraintes d'ailleurs. Apparemment il faut pour le dveloppeur avoir accs  certaines informations d'identification sur les tlphones o il voudrait l'essayer, et les bta testeurs doivent tre enregistrs

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10115674-233.html
http://www.innerfence.com/howto/inst...c-distribution

D'ailleurs, cela ne semble pas tre toujours trs vident pour les dveloppeurs d'iPhone :



> Reading the documentation, this sounds easy: just create an ad-hoc provisioning profile where all test devices are listed, sign your application with this profile and off you go. Alas, there is a tiny but absolutely mandatory step that isn't described in the docs, and I banged my head for hours before finally finding it...


http://bluxte.net/musings/2009/05/17...ne-application





> D'autres questions sur la distribution Ad Hoc ?


Utilisation en dehors du test avant distribution sur le AppleStore ?




> Je rpondais  ceci 
> 
> Et  rien d'autre.


Je te le concde, je ne pensais pas  mise  jour mais bien  la premire distribution d'une application, mea culpa.




> qui te donnes une ide du dlai  attendre :


Internet semble indiquer qu'en effet la marche normale prend de 4  7 jours ouvrs pour publier une application sur le AppleStore, si elle est *parfaite* et que Apple la valide du premier coup.

Dans les autres cas, il semble que cela se compte en semaines.




> Mais RIEN ne t'oblige  dvelopper pour l'iPhone et  subir les contraintes d'Apple.


Justement, le march.
Maintenant, si on veut publier une application pour tlphone qui touche un grand publique, on doit penser au AppleStore.
Cependant, les entreprises commencent  se dire que puisque c'est invitable pour le grand publique, alors elle devraient l'utiliser pour elles mmes ... (dj vu).





> Lorsqu'on prend la peine d'aller sur la partie du site d'Apple ddi aux dveloppeurs iPhone, on trouve pas mal de rponses aux questions.


Crois moi, les sites d'Apple, j'y suis souvent ces temps ci aussi incroyable que cela puisse paratre ...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le lancement de l'iPad pourrait tre retard*
*Nouvelle stratgie marketing de Steve Jobs ?*


Selon CNN, qui s'appuie sur une analyse industrielle de Canaccord Adams, le lancement de l'iPad initialement prvu vers la fin de ce mois de mars pourrait tre repousse.

En cause, les problmes de production de Hon Hai Precision, entreprise chinoise sous-traitante d'Apple, qui devait sortir environ un million de tablettes et qui ne pourrait au final tenir son engagement qu' hauteur de 300.000.

Ce contretemps pourrait obliger la firme  la Pomme  dcaler le lancement amrcain de l'iPad au mois d'avril.

Une version videmment dmentie par Apple.

Mais l'histoire ne dit pas si Canaccord Adams participe  volontairement ou non   un buzz orchestr par Steve Jobs pour faire croire, comme  son habitude,  une pnurie de son nouveau produit.

Et donc  l'augmentation du dsir de se procurer l'iPad le plus vite possible pour ne pas passer  cot ?


*Source* : Canaccord Adams cit par CNN


*D'aprs vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pnurie ou pas pnurie ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*

----------


## FailMan

300,000 a devrait suffire  ::aie::   ::haha::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Mais l'histoire ne dit pas si Canaccord Adams participe  volontairement ou non   un buzz orchestr par Steve Jobs pour faire croire, comme  son habitude,  une pnurie de son nouveau produit.
> 
> Et donc  l'augmentation du dsir de se procurer l'iPad le plus vite possible pour ne pas passer  cot ?


le pire c'est que tout est possible  ::aie:: 
la pnurie a m'tonnerait pas, ils ont le chic pour choisir leurs sous-traitants  ::mouarf::  vivement qu'ils produisent eux mme ::mrgreen::

----------


## FloMo

> *Nouvelle stratgie marketing de Steve Jobs ?*
> 
> ...
> 
> Mais l'histoire ne dit pas si Canaccord Adams participe  volontairement ou non   un buzz orchestr par Steve Jobs pour faire croire, comme  son habitude,  une pnurie de son nouveau produit.
> 
> Et donc  l'augmentation du dsir de se procurer l'iPad le plus vite possible pour ne pas passer  cot ?
> 
> *D'aprs vous ?*
> ...


Pas pnurie, Apple l'a confirm :




> Update, 11 a.m. PDT: An Apple spokeswoman told Wired.com on the phone that the iPad will be available in late March.


Source: Wired

Encore une fois, la parano a gagn la population geek... ae ae ae

----------


## _skip

Il est vrai qu'trangement a fait toujours bien pour un produit d'tre sans arrt en rupture. Mais bon, 300k sur le continent amricain, les 15-64 ans reprsentent quand mme environ 180 millions de personne, alors a peut encore sembler possible...

<troll>Mais finalement, celui qui croit que c'est gnial parce que c'est la qualit apple, il sait  prsent que c'est fabriqu en Chine  moindres frais, exactement comme bientt tout le reste dans ce monde.</troll>

----------


## Ragmaxone

la confirmation n'empche pas la pnurie  ::D: 

pour les chinois, y a pas que Apple ... on en est mme  compter qui ne le fait pas encore  ::(:  enfin a veut juste dire que les chinois sont capables de faire de la bonne came  ::):

----------


## bouye

_Waaahh it's the original iPhone launch all over again_ 

M'enfin que ce soit voulu ou pas un tel buzz ne leur sera que profitable de toute maniere sur le plan marketing.

----------


## TheGreyMustache

Cela laissera peut tre le temps de dvelopper le multi tche ...

----------


## tHE_fLAmMinG_mOE

> 300,000 a devrait suffire


+1  ::aie::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le lancement de l'iPad retard*
*Au 4 Avril aux Etats-Unis et fin avril en Europe pour le modle Wifi*


Le retard  l'allumage est confirm pour l'iPad.

Initialement prvu pour fin Mars, le lancement de la tablette d'Apple aura finalement lieu le 4 Avril. C'est ce que confirme la publicit diffuse cette nuit lors de la retransmission des Oscars amricains :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzsrtqwmMSA"]YouTube- Comercial TV iPad.3GP[/ame]


Le contretemps peut paratre minime.

Il l'est effectivement. Mais ce court dlai ne concerne que les modles Wifi. Les modles 3G, eux, se feront attendre encore un peu plus longtemps.

Les pr-commandes commenceront en revanche comme prvu en Mars (le 14)... pour les USA.

Que les fans de la maque  la Pomme qui ne vivent pas aux Etats-Unis se rassurent, ils n'auront  patienter que quelques jours. L'iPad sera en effet officiellement lanc en Australie, au Canada, en Allemagne, en Italie, au Japon en Suisse, en Grande-Bretagne et en France ds fin avril.

Le nombre de terminaux commercialiss restent en revanche une source d'interrogation quant  une ventuelle pnurie - orchestre ou non par le service marketing d'Apple (lire ci-avant).

----------


## FailMan

J'ai hte de voir les premiers rats de l'iPad tiens  ::aie::

----------


## Ragmaxone

::whistle::  


> 120 000 iPad commands en 24h

----------


## kOrt3x

> 


H oui... et c'est que le week end.  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

120000 commands au bout de 24 heures... Oui mais combien au bout d'un mois ?
C'est plus important de vendre dans la continuit que de vendre lors de pics suivant un buzz.

Pas de prcipitation, donc  ::roll::

----------


## Ragmaxone

je l'attendais celle l  ::aie::

----------


## _skip

Je pense qu'il faut voir comment a se dveloppe, c'est  dire si oui ou non en peu de temps il va se crer une communaut enthousiaste autour... 
J'irai pas jusqu' souhaiter que a se plante mais a m'embterait un peu qu'on donne raison  Apple  cause de son appstore de malheur  ::mouarf:: . 

Au niveau libert d'utilisation, tant au sens utilisateur que dveloppeur a crerait une belle tche sombre de plus sur une toile dj bien noire.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Dj 75 millions de chiffre d'affaires pour l'iPad* 
*Et 150.000 pr-commandes pour la tablette d'Apple que personne n'a encore teste* 


Apple vient d'ouvrir les pr-commandes pour l'iPad, son futur Tablet PC (lire ci-avant). Cette commercialisation ne concerne pour l'instant que les Etats-Unis. L'Europe devra encore patienter un petit mois.

Lors des deux premires heures, 50.000 rservations auraient t enregistres. A la fin de la journe, ce chiffre serait mont  120.000 pour atteindre aujourd'hui les 150.000 units.



_volution des rservations de l'iPad, source: Daniel Tello_


Il ne s'agit cependant pas des premiers chiffres officiels. Apple ne communique pas sur ses ventes. Ces estimations viennent d'un rapport de InvestorVillage, un cabinet d'tude, dont les conclusions sont reprises par le magazine Fortune.

Le chiffre d'affaires gnr en 24 heures (et ses 120.000 ventes express) aurait atteint les 75 millions de dollars _"pour un produit que les acheteurs n'ont jamais touch et n'ont fait qu'apercevoir"_, note une analyste financire, admirative.

Une constatation qui pourra tout de mme donner lieu  des points de vue radicalement opposs quant au profil de ces acheteurs impatients.


*Source* : L'tude de InvestorVillage, reprise par Fortune (site de CNN)

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous prt  commander un iPad sans l'avoir touch ou test ?

----------


## ferber

> *Et vous ?* 
> 
>  Seriez-vous prt  commander un iPad sans l'avoir touch ou test ?


 non  :8O:

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Non plus, mais apparemment c'est comme un Iphone donc les acheteurs qui ont un Iphone l'ont dj test en quelque sorte  ::P: ... ou ceux qui ont dj une tablet PC.

Maintenant il faut attendre de voir comment a va voluer, c'est dj rentable pour eux uniquement avec le lancement ?

----------


## yoyo88

> *Et vous ?* 
> 
>  Seriez-vous prt  commander un iPad sans l'avoir touch ou test ?


et surtout sans connaitre son utilit!  ::aie:: 


Perso, je trouve sa un peu fou.

----------


## ner0lph

> *Et vous ?* 
> 
>  Seriez-vous prt  commander un iPad [] ?


Non.  ::aie::

----------


## keitaro_bzh

Comme tout le monde... Non.

Mais c'est marrant de voir comment les petits moutons fans de gadgets se jettent sur un produit en ne se basant que sur une dmonstration... Une belle preuve de la socit de consommation dans laquelle nous vivons (et cela n'est pas une attaque envers Apple pour anticiper la raction de certains)

----------


## BakaOnigiri

> Seriez-vous prt  commander un iPad sans l'avoir touch ou test ?


Si je voulais vraiment un (une ?) iPad (ce qui n'est pas le cas, vu que j'ai pas encore trouv d'utilit  ce truc) je pense que j'achterais sans avoir test.

J'ai fait  avec l'iPhone.

Par contre, quand une console sort, tous les gens qui pr-rservent et achtent ds les premires heures de vente, achtent sans avoir test non plus.

En gros la question c'est plutt : faites vous confiance  une marque qui mise sur du marketing et des effets d'annonces ?


Et je doit dire que je suis plutt bon fanboy, par contre pas pour l'iPad (je prfre attendre iPhone 4  ::roll:: )

----------


## FailMan

Pas de sous  mettre dans un outil aussi imparfait que celui-l (et encore moins  donner  Apple  ::aie:: )

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Pas de sous  mettre dans un outil aussi imparfait que celui-l (et encore moins  donner  Apple )


pourtant t'as bien mis de l'argent dans un PC et Windows XP ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Aprs le lancement de l'iPad, les premires ractions* 
*Aucun chiffre officiel sur les ventes mais l'appareil est dj jailbreak*


Que l'on soit attir par l'iPad ou agac par la tablette d'Apple, la sortie de l'appareil tait attendue pour pouvoir confirmer, infirmer, juger sur pice et entendre les premires opinions des utilisateurs.

Comme souvent aprs un nouvel achat, ce sont surtout les dfauts qui ont frapp l'il.

De nombreux utilisateurs ont ainsi remarqu que la recharge de l'iPad (via le port USB) dysfonctionnait.
Apple a immdiatement rpondu en prcisant que certains ports USB, les plus anciens, n'taient effectivement pas assez puissants pour recharger l'iPad ET l'utiliser en mme temps. D'o la notification _"not charging"_ qui s'affiche alors sur l'cran.  

L'appareil pourra nanmoins tre recharg avec ce type de ports USB, mais en mode veille.
Pas grave diront les uns, _"abus"_ diront les autres, surtout pour un appareil vendu entre 500 et 830 $.

Les avis semblent en revanche converger pour dire que la version 3G est  privilgier, mme si elle est plus chre.

En ce qui concerne le Wifi, il semble poser quelques problmes. C'est d'ailleurs un des bugs les plus mis en avant (et le plus drangeant).
Des iPad indiqueraient qu'il n'y a pas de signal (ou qu'il est trs faible), alors que d'autres appareils indiquent le contraire et se connectent parfaitement.

Des dceptions, galement, sur le non support du Flash (exprimes  la tlvision amricaine, cela donne : _"on ne peut pas lire tous les contenus du web"_).
Dans le mme ordre d'ide, le non support en natif des e-books au format PDF a galement suscit quelques remarques.

Mais d'une manire gnrale, et mme si l'iPad ne bnficie pas d'une vague d'engouement unanime, les ractions sont positives.

Un signe parmi d'autres, une recherche sur le terme _"iPad"_ donne une moyenne de 1.000 contributions supplmentaires toutes les cinq minutes sur Twitter.
Ces avis varient entre 51 et 65 % d'opinions favorables.



Source


L'AppStore, de son cot, semble de nouveau en bullition.
Selon Mobclix, il y aurait dj plus de 3.000 applications ddies  l'iPad, dont 80% de payantes et un tiers de jeux.

Mais il n'y en a pas que pour les loisirs.

Outre Google, qui vient d'annoncer une version du site de G-mail spcialement adapte pour la tablette, plusieurs diteurs ont dj lanc des applications professionnelles.






Attardons nous sur G-mail. Lorsque le site reconnait l'appareil, il affiche alors directement une version sur deux colonnes, en HTML5, spcialement ddie  l'iPad.
Par rapport  l'application de messagerie incluse en natif sur celui-ci, le site permet d'accder  toutes les fonctionnalits du service en-ligne de Google (ajout d'tiquettes, suivi des conversations importantes par marquage avec une toile, change de mails sous forme de discussions, etc.).

Quant aux applications  proprement parler, Cisco a dj sorti Webex (audio-confrence). Memeo Connect Reader permet dj d'utiliser les Google Docs, mme hors-ligne (il synchronise ensuite le contenu  la connexion suivante sur le modle de Gears).
Et pour les allergiques au Cloud, iWork (la suite d'Apple, concurrente de Microsoft Office) est dj disponible.
Cot presse, le New York Times et le Wall Street Journal, deux journaux payants trs priss par les professionnels, possdent dj galement leurs applications pour l'iPad.

Enfin, les plus rebelles seront heureux d'apprendre que l'iPhone Dev Team, un groupe de dveloppeurs spcialis dans le dverrouillage de tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin  Apple, vient d'annoncer qu'il avait d'ores et dj jailbreak l'iPad (vido  l'appui : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgHNayVtHkQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Logging into the iPad...jailbreak style[/nomedia]).


Aucun chiffre officiel n'a pour l'instant t communiqu par Apple sur le nombre d'iPad vendus lors de sa premire journe de commercialisation.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> De nombreux utilisateurs ont ainsi remarqu que la recharge de l'iPad (via le port USB) dysfonctionnait.
> Apple a immdiatement rpondu en prcisant que certains ports USB, les plus anciens, n'taient effectivement pas assez puissants pour recharger l'iPad ET l'utiliser en mme temps. D'o la notification _"not charging"_ qui s'affiche alors sur l'cran.  
> 
> L'appareil pourra nanmoins tre recharg avec ce type de ports USB, mais en mode veille.
> Pas grave diront les uns, _"abus"_ diront les autres, surtout pour un appareil vendu entre 500 et 830 $.


1. source ?
2. le "abus" a sera de la part des mauvaises langues  :;):  mme  1000, les ports USB on une limite de charge ... essayez donc de faire clairer une ampoule de 100W avec un LR6/AA ...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> 1. source ?


Source... "s'il te plait"  ::langue2:: 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4060

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Edit* : Apple vient de communiquer ses premiers chiffres officiels.

Il s'est vendu *300.000 iPads* lors de la premire journe de commercialisation. Apple indique que plus d'*un million d'applications et 300.000 e-books* ont galement t tlchargs sur la priode.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Source... "s'il te plait" 
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4060


j'avais peur qu'un "s'il te plat" fasse trop imprieux, du coup je me suis dit que sans a ferait pas trop casse bonbons souponneux ...

merci pour la source  ::D:

----------


## _skip

Cela voudrait dire qu'en moyenne, le premier jour il y a eu un tlchargement de 3.3 applications par ipad? Ca me parat beaucoup mais vu que c'est srement un public "ultimate geek", c'est possible.

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Ca voudrait dire qu'en moyenne, le premier jour il y a eu un tlchargement de 3.3 applications par ipad? Ca me parat beaucoup mais vu que c'est srement un public "ultimate geek", c'est possible.


3~4 applis par machine a fait pas beaucoup encore ... sachant que c'est une moyenne en plus.

en mme temps vu que la plupart des applis iPhone sont compatibles a implique que ceux qui ont un iPhone ont dj une applitque mais quand mme.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah finalement peut etre qu'il ne sera pas si mauvais...
Mais bon! reste  voir le problme de Wifi...

----------


## MadScratchy

Pour ceux qui ont le coeur accroch, regardez le lien suivant http://www.blendtec.com/willitblend/...afe&video=ipad
arf ! Ils sont fous ces Amricains  ::cry::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> Bah finalement peut etre que il ne sera pas si mauvais...
> Mais von reste  voir le problme de Wifi...


a c'est encore un problme de conception  la c**, genre une machine mal talonne ou un effet de bords pas pris en compte ...




> Pour ceux qui ont le coeur accroch, regardez le lien suivant http://www.blendtec.com/willitblend/...afe&video=ipad
> arf ! Ils sont fous ces Amricains


le boulet ... je lui souhaiterais bien qu'une batterie lui explose  la tronche un jour  :;):  il pourrait mme pas porter plainte.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Quand on vous dit que l'iPad est vraiment intuitif  utiliser

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT4EbM7dCMs"]YouTube- A 2.5 Year-Old Has A First Encounter with An iPad[/nomedia]

----------


## IDontLikeYou

Petite critique d'une tablette concurrente sortie une semaine avant l'iPad. Petit point intressant  relever : ce qui est dit sur Flash est l'autonomie de la bestiole, il semblerait que Jobs n'ait pas compltement tort sur ce coup l  :;):

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> Quand on vous dit que l'iPad est vraiment intuitif  utiliser
> 
> YouTube- A 2.5 Year-Old Has A First Encounter with An iPad


La fille a eu des explications avant tout de mme ! A cette ge on ne sait mme pas lire, elle "clique" directement l o il faut ("First encounter" -> ahah). Elle galre quand mme un peu sur le dfilement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ragmaxone

> La fille a eu des explications avant tout de mme ! A cette ge on ne sait mme pas lire, elle "clique" directement l o il faut ("First encounter" -> ahah). Elle galre quand mme un peu sur le dfilement


pas eu d'explications mais elle a dj utiliser un iPhone ... a revient presqu'au mme  ::aie::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*La France voit dbarquer l'iPad*
*La tablette d'Apple devrait sauver la presse payante, d'aprs la presse payante : vraiment ?*


Vous ne pourrez pas y chapper.

Toute la presse en parle. Et va continuer  en parler.

Nous ne nous attarderons donc pas sur la longue file d'attente des impatients au Carrousel du Louvre - ou sur l'AppStore de Montpellier (le seul de province) pris d'assaut par les fans - ni sur le dispositif marketing d'Apple avec ses  Concierges , son service de scurit qui filtre les clients un par un et ses serveurs qui proposent le caf au petit matin  ceux qui ont camp pour tre les premiers  toucher la prcieuse tablette. Nous ne nous attarderont pas non plus sur la joie quasi-hystrique d'une foule bonne-enfant qui acclame chaque nouveau possesseur d'iPad  sa sortie du magasin.

Nous ne nous y attarderons pas car tout le monde va passer en boucle ces images d'pinal et ressasser des commentaires qui iront de _ c'est du marketing pur et simple_  _ c'est de la caricature, Apple c'est pas a_ .

Non, ce qui interpelle aujourd'hui, c'est d'entendre les patrons de presse se suivre pour dire tout le plus bien qu'ils pensent de l'iPad.

Avec en premire ligne Le Figaro, Le Point et Le Nouvel Observateur, tous y voient le dernier espoir d'une presse payante  l'agonie (selon leur propre conception des choses).

Pourquoi ?

Parce que l'iPad va permettre : 1-/ de montiser les contenus, 2-/ d'enrichir le journal (tienne Mougeotte du Figaro: _ l o vous aviez une photo, il y aura une vido_  (sic) ) 3-/ de proposer une version actualise en temps rel (_ notre version papier payante est imprime entre minuit et deux heures, la version iPad sera rvise en continue_ ).

Tout ceci est trs bien pens. Mais auraient-ils tous oublis que l'iPad possde galement un navigateur ?

Autrement dit que la tablette ne change rien (ou si peu)  la problmatique des journaux payants : pourquoi acheter l'application iPad du Figaro (ou des autres) si jusqu'ici le site web couvrait dj mon besoin basique d'informations et que je ne ressentais pas le besoin de passer  une version payante plus labore ?

Parce que l'application sera optimise par rapport au site  rpondent les  professionnels de la profession .

Certes. Mais un tel plus-produit incitera-t-il  acheter une appli ET un abonnement ?

Le Nouvel Obs souligne pour sa part que son contenu Web est constitu d'informations brutes donnes en temps rels et que sa version payante est diffrente puisqu'il s'agit d'un magazine. 
Mais le problme reste le mme : pourquoi me mettrais-je d'un coup  payer une appli magasine iPad si je ne l'achetais pas sur le Net ?

La mise  jour en temps rel de l'info ? Internet le fait dj. Les contenus riches ? Internet le fait dj. La facilit de lecture de l'appli ? Ok. Mais une fois de plus, tes vous prt  payer double pour cela.

Une autre question plus large se pose galement. Par rapport aux technologies d'encres numriques spcialement conues pour la lecture (voire par exemple le clbre Kindle d'Amazon), peut-on considrer l'iPad comme un bon eReader ? Rien n'est moins sr.

Car au final, ce n'est pas ce qu'on lui demande.

On lui demande beaucoup plus (jeux, surf, vidos, etc.), ce qu'il fait pour le coup et visiblement trs bien.

Bref, si le succs de l'iPad semble quasi-prvisible (Apple table sur 400.000 ventes en France sur l'anne), ses effets bnfiques sur la presse le sont, eux, nettement moins.



L'iPad est commercialis en France  partir d'aujourd'hui entre 500 Euros (version Wifi sans 3G, 16 Go) et 800 Euros (64 Go, Wifi + 3G).
Orange et SFR proposent dj des forfaits  adapts  (entre guillemets car la pertinence de ces abonnements sera prudemment laisse  votre libre apprciation...)


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Dvelopper pour l'iPhone et l'iPad, le guide du SDK - Crez vos applications pour l'App Store 

 ::fleche::  Apple vaut dsormais plus que Microsoft en bourse, et devient la troisime capitalisation boursire mondiale

 ::fleche::  E-reader : le Kindle d'Amazon s'impose, les ventes d'e-books s'envolent et dpassent pour la premire fois celles des livres papiers

 ::fleche::  tes-vous encore prt  payer pour lire un contenu Web ? 80 % des lecteurs rpondraient non, selon une tude Forrester Research


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cet iPad cens sauver la presse payante  lui tout seul ?

----------


## zencorp

Pour information , la Suisse a vu aussi dbarquer l'IPAD des ce matin.

Il y avait une queue d'acheteur impressionnante au Apple Store de Genve, comportement plutt inhabituel pour ce pays. Mais il Apple pratiquait des prix de lancement 
(exemple : le IPAD WIFI 64GB est  environ 870 CHF TTC soit environ 610 Eur )

----------


## GrandNoliv

Je suis daccord avec Gordon Fowler, je ne crois pas que a changera fondamentalement les choses pour la presse! ...la facilit de faire payer des petites sommes par l'AppStore donnera peut tre un petit rpit mais il leur faudra vraiment un contenu original exclusif et intressant pour persister rellement... bref c'est pas gagn  ::mrgreen:: 
L'intrt des tablettes est ailleurs que dans la presse!




> Apple table sur 400.000 ventes en France sur l'anne


 Je ne crois pas qu'Apple ait annonc d'objectif (mme pas aux US)... ne s'agirait-il pas plutt d'un pronostic d'analystes?

----------


## Vincent M

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de cet iPad cens sauver la presse payante  lui tout seul ?


La presse payante ne survit que par la pub, plus par ses lecteurs.
Les gens souhaitant rellement s'informer ont compris les bienfaits du net et en premier lieux pouvoir croiser les sources !
L'important n'est pas le support mais le contenu.
cf: le canard ou mediapart qui vivent "bien", indpendament de la ligne ditoriale. Qui a dit contenu travaill  ::whistle2:: ?

En bref ces parons de titres moutonniers, dont le contenu est pomp  l'AFP o  l'lyse (Figaro inside  ::lun:: ),  la manire des journaux gratuits, se bercent de douces illusions...
J'ai personnellement hte qu'ils disparaissent.

[Troll]
Par ailleurs Apple a d lcher un bon paquet de pognon pour tous les publi-reportages sur l'iPad.
[/est-ce vraiment un troll ?]




> Toute la presse en parle. Et va continuer  en parler.


Est-ce vraiment le rle de la presse non spcialise (dvp.com est limit  mon got) de relayer ce genre d'info ?
J'ai l'impression que l'esprit critique et l'indpendance de la presse, ne sont que des utopies ayant disparus il y a bien longtemps.  ::cry:: 

Ras le bol de la communication-propagande, reprise en boucle sans aucune analyse !  ::massacre:: 

Je deviens vraiment de plus en plus pessimiste...  ::calim2::

----------


## ferber

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de cet iPad cens sauver la presse payante  lui tout seul ?


Ipad : pas de flash.
Pas de flash donc moins de pub...
Moins de pub donc moins d'argent.
Ajoutez au fait que les vidos en html5 ne peuvent pas tre protges....
Dans ce cas de figure si je suis un journal je fais mon possible pour vite dvelopper une application ipad. Et si possible je redirige les ipad qui viennent sur mon journal vers une belle pub en gif leur ventant les mrites de mon logiciel sur ipad. avec une offre promotionnelle.
Mais dans tout les cas je me dpche d'abandonner le html5. 
Bravo Steve !

----------


## LeSmurf

> Que pensez-vous de cet iPad cens sauver la presse payante  lui tout seul ?


Il faut dj s'assurer que la ligne ditoriale est bien conforme  la politique d'Apple et  la vision de jobs, sinon c'est censure

----------


## Invit

> Que pensez-vous de cet iPad cens sauver la presse payante  lui tout seul ?


Oui et non, mais le Oui l'emporte :

En crant une belle interface numrique, le pad (d'Apple ou non) apporte une nouvelle faon de consulter l'info. Mais  nouvelle faon, nouvelle approche. La presse ne fera pas l'conomie d'une refonte de ses mthodes et sans doute de fusions entre titres. Le cot par exemplaire disparait compltement. Finies les NMPP, les syndicats du livre, les imprimeurs en grve ...  le cot pour un lecteur est le mme que pour 10 000 et par ailleurs : le nombre de pages n'est plus limit 

Tout a a dj fait l'objet de dveloppement web et je pense que le pad leur apportera une meilleure rentabilit que le .com. 
Mais la presse payante n'a pas fini de souffrir, sans doute trop de titres disponibles : un grand titre devrait disparaitre : lequel ?   j'ai mon ide l dessus mais le retour de FranceSoir me plonge dans la confusion

----------


## Ragmaxone

comparer les e-reader et l'iPad n'est pas une bonne ide :

les deux n'ont pas le mme objectif et les mmes possibilits.

le e-reader ne peut pas remplacer un magazine et est dpendant de la lumire ambiante, ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'iPad.
l'iPad est un outil multimdia qui a une fonctionnalit e-reader.
le e-reader l'emportera toujours quand il sera question de lire des romans ou des journaux dans des conditions proches de celles du papier, mais pour le reste l'iPad l'enterre.

----------


## GuiDjad

> Pour ceux qui ont le coeur accroch, regardez le lien suivant http://www.blendtec.com/willitblend/...afe&video=ipad
> arf ! Ils sont fous ces Amricains


J'aime bien le petit message: "Do not do this to your iPad!"  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## TiJean2910

> La presse ne fera pas l'conomie d'une refonte de ses mthodes et sans doute de fusions entre titres. Le cot par exemplaire disparait compltement. Finies les NMPP, les syndicats du livre, les imprimeurs en grve ...  le cot pour un lecteur est le mme que pour 10 000 et par ailleurs : le nombre de pages n'est plus limit


Sans vouloir faire mon rabat-joie, il y a quelques annes, j'aurais dit exactement la mme chose que toi pour la VOD et pourtant, un film en SD (je ne parle mme pas de la HD) cote plus cher qu'au vido club du coin.
Le prix du journal devra couvrir les dveloppements spcifiques iPad et les infrastructures d'hbergement. Je ne m'attends donc pas  une baisse importante des cots d'achat d'un journal type Figaro ou le Monde sur iPad. Par contre, je m'attends beaucoup plus  des licenciements du ct des imprimeurs, des livreurs de journaux et des petits kiosks...  ::no::

----------


## Robxley

> Que pensez-vous de cet iPad cens sauver la presse payante  lui tout seul ?


J'en doute.

Que ce soit sur papier, sur support lectronique, ou n'importe quel type de mdia, une personne ne lisant pas la presse payante n'ira pas du jour au lendemain lire cette mme presse juste par ce quel  un nouveau support (en supposant qu'elle l'a).

Alors certes, le multimdia portable facilite surement l'accs  ces informations, mais je reste peu convaincu que beaucoup de non habitus se mettent  lire cette presse mme si l'accs en est facilit. 

C'est pas comme si les kiosques, ou autre stand  journaux taient rares et inaccessibles. Tu en trouves  tous les coins de rue. A moins de vivre  la campagne, et encore.

Les habitus aux presses payantes continueront  lire leurs presses avec Ipad ou pas Ipad, et ce qui ne la lisaient pas continueront  ne pas la lire avec Ipad ou pas Ipad. Et pour, les feignants potentiels qui ne s'arrtaient pas  la baraque  journaux du coin reprsentent  mon avis une trs faible minorit.

D'autant plus que l'Ipad reste un produit "cibl" et donc en lui mme reprsentent une minorit. Et la minorite des minorits, ba je crois que a fait pas beaucoup de monde ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Mais bon, je ne suis pas omniscient  ::cry::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*L'iPad ne serait pas assez scuris*
*D'aprs un hacker qui pense que la tablette peut devenir une machine  spams, voire pire*


Le groupe de hackers Goatse Security vient d'accuser Apple de ne pas assez prendre au srieux la scurit de l'iPad.

En mars dernier, le groupe avait dcouvert une faille dans Safari, le navigateur d'Apple, qui est galement prsent en natif dans la nouvelle tablette de la marque  la pomme.

La faille en question a t colmate dans la version _desktop_ de l'application, mais pas dans celle de l'iPad. Rsultat, le terminal serait une proie idale pour des attaques  grande chelle de cyber-criminels (et ce d'autant plus qu'il bat des records de ventes, lire ci-avant).

Un des membres de Goatse Security, Escher Auernheimer, s'exprime aujourd'hui en des termes trs durs contre Apple.

_ Nous avons fait ceci [NDR : l'exploit] en mars, vous vous rendez compte, et Apple n'a toujours pas boug pour sortir un patch pour l'iPad_ . Et d'en conclure, assez radical, que _ l'iPad n'est tout simplement pas une plateforme sre pour ceux qui ont besoin d'un environnement scuris_ .

Auernheimer va jusqu' mettre l'hypothse qu'un grand nombre d'iPads seraient dj victime d'exploits.

Si Apple continue  ne rien faire, l'iPad deviendra - d'aprs lui - une machine  spams, voire pire, un outil pour les dnis de service (attaques qui consistent  saturer un site de demandes pour faire tomber le serveur qui l'hberge) ou pour des attaques de force brute.

Ce groupe de hacker n'est pas inconnu. Ses membres ont russi la semaine dernire  s'approprier les noms et des informations sur de milliers d'utilisateurs d'iPad grce  une faille dans les systmes d'AT&T, l'oprateur qui collabore avec Apple pour la commercialisation de la tablette aux Etats-Unis.

_ Quand nous avons rendu publiques [ces informations], nous l'avons fait comme un service  la Nation_ , crit Auernheimer. Plusieurs hauts dirigeants, PDG, politiques, militaires et autres membres influents possdent dj un iPad. _ Nous aimons l'Amrique et l'ide que les Russes ou les Chinois puissent corrompre les infrastructures amricaines est un cauchemar_ .

Une version de l'affaire qui n'est, on s'en doute, pas celle d'AT&T pour qui ces hackers sont des pirates irresponsables.

Mais derrire cette polmique, reste la question de base : l'iPad est-il un appareil sr ou va-t-il devenir, comme le prdit Auernheimer, une machine  spams et un outil privilgi par les cyber-criminels souhaitant raliser des dnis de service et des attaques de force brute ?


*Source* : Le billet de Auernheimer

----------


## umeboshi

> Quand nous avons rendu publiques [ces informations], nous l'avons fait comme un service  la Nation , crit Auernheimer. Plusieurs hauts dirigeants, PDG, politiques, militaires et autres membres influents possdent dj un iPad.  Nous aimons l'Amrique et l'ide que les Russes ou les Chinois puissent corrompre les infrastructures amricaines et un cauchemar .


Heureusement que les Amricains sont l pour sauver le monde  ::ccool:: 

C'est pas trs joli tout a, rsoudre une faille sur safari desktop et pas celui de l'ipad (et l'iphone?) c'est trs con. ::lol::

----------


## Lutarez

C'tait couru d'avance ! La raison principale pour lesquelles les systmes UNIX et d'Apple sont beaucoup moins touchs par les attaques repose sur le taux d'adoption de ces systmes. Alors que Apple devient un concurrent de plus en plus srieux face aux solutions de Microsoft, et que les parts de march commencent  voluer dans ce sens-l, il est normal que les hackers commencent  s'intresser  ces systmes qui n'taient pas rentables pour eux jusqu' prsent.

Reste  savoir si la scurit restera un argument de "vente" pour les systmes concurrents de Microsoft...

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Safari Mobile n'tant pas une application qu'on met  jour via l'AppStore, il faut obligatoirement attendre une mise  jour de iOs pour que la faille de Safari Mobile soit comble. Et j'ai bien peur qu'il faudra attendre la sortie de l'iOS 4 pour que cette faille soit comble.

Dommage.

----------


## ironzorg

> Quand nous avons rendu publiques [ces informations], nous l'avons fait comme un service  la Nation , crit Auernheimer. Plusieurs hauts dirigeants, PDG, politiques, militaires et autres membres influents possdent dj un iPad.  Nous aimons l'Amrique et l'ide que les Russes ou les Chinois puissent corrompre les infrastructures amricaines est un cauchemar .


C'est assez incroyable de constater l'arrogance et l'hypocrisie dont ils font preuve: balancer sur le web des informations confidentielles n'est qu'un moyen de se vanter, en aucun un service. La seule qu'ils auraient du faire aprs l'exploitation c'est de contacter AT&T ainsi qu'Apple.

----------


## argonath

Malheureusement l'"histoire" de la scurit informatique montre bien que contacter les responsables directement marche rarement pour signaler une faille, la rendre publique est le seul moyen de garantir une raction rapide. De plus, prtendre qu'il est "irresponsable" de divulguer les exploits s'est dnier aux utilisateurs finaux le droit de connaitre la scurit de leur matriel

----------


## xelab

> C'tait couru d'avance ! La raison principale pour lesquelles les systmes UNIX et d'Apple sont beaucoup moins touchs par les attaques repose sur le taux d'adoption de ces systmes. Alors que Apple devient un concurrent de plus en plus srieux face aux solutions de Microsoft, et que les parts de march commencent a volu dans ce sens-l, il est normal que les hackers commencent  s'intresser  ces systmes qui n'taient pas rentables pour eux jusqu' prsent.
> 
> Reste  savoir si la scurit restera un argument de "vente" pour les systmes concurrents de Microsoft...


On ressort toujours cet argument, pourtant normment de serveurs sont sur Unix ou Linux...

----------


## Perplexe

Le jeu consiste  trouver le plus gros buz du moment et de se greffer dessus avec des titres bien tapageurs pour bnficier des mots cl associs, s'assurant ainsi la premire place dans les rsultats des moteurs de recherche.

C'est ce qu'a fait cette bote "Goatse" qui est maintenant dote d'une personalit numrique probablement trs suprieure  sa stature relle.

La faille AT&T est dcrite comme suit :



> Goatse Security obtained its data through a script on AT&T's website, accessible to anyone on the internet. When provided with an ICC-ID as part of an HTTP request, the script would return the associated email address, in what was apparently intended to be an AJAX-style response within a Web application. The security researchers were able to guess a large swath of ICC IDs by looking at known iPad 3G ICC IDs, some of which are shown in pictures posted by gadget enthusiasts to Flickr and other internet sites, and which can also be obtained through friendly associates who own iPads and are willing to share their information, available within the iPad "Settings" application.
> 
> To make AT&T's servers respond, the security group merely had to send an iPad-style "User agent" header in their Web request. Such headers identify users' browser types to websites.
> 
> The group wrote a PHP script to automate the harvesting of data. Since a member of the group tells us the script was shared with third-parties prior to AT&T closing the security hole, it's not known exactly whose hands the exploit fell into and what those people did with the names they obtained. A member tells us it's likely many accounts beyond the 114,000 have been compromised.


Bref, un web developer a commis une imprudence en retournant automatiquement une adresse email client lorsqu'il recevait un identifiant de carte SIM + header ipad.

Le truc, c'est que les headers envoys par les mobiles peuvent tre trs complets. a c'est un iphone (le mien) :



> HTTP headers supplied by your browser (80.125.176.121):
> Host:	pgl.yoyo.org
> User-Agent:	Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; U; CPU iPhone OS 3_0_1 like Mac OS X; fr-fr) AppleWebKit/528.18 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile/7A400 Safari/528.16
> Accept:	application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5
> Accept-Language:	fr-fr
> Accept-Encoding:	gzip, deflate
> X-Vfprovider:	SFR
> X-Vfstatus:	10
> X-Nokia-Bearer:	UMTS
> ...


et si je le mets l, c'est qu'aprs vrification, il ne contient pas grand chose d'absolument individuel (si ce n'est que je suis chez SFR).

Maintenant on trouve des headers beaucoup plus gnants :



> Location:
> HTTP_X_CELL_TOWER_CURRENT_ID="0"
> HTTP_X_CELL_TOWER_CURRENT_SIGNAL_STRENGTH="-256"
> HTTP_X_CELL_TOWER_CURRENT_TIME="5/15/2009 6:13:4 GMT/Zulu"
> HTTP_X_CELL_TOWER_PREVIOUS_ID="13338"
> HTTP_X_CELL_TOWER_PREVIOUS_TIME="5/14/2009 13:58:17 GMT/Zulu"
> HTTP_X_CELL_TOWER_SIGNAL_PREVIOUS_STRENGTH="-70"
> HTTP_X_GPS_CURRENT_ALTITUDE="-1962.0 m"
> HTTP_X_GPS_CURRENT_DIRECTION="335.5829"
> ...


Enfin, le ICCID n'est pas  proprement parler une information confidentielle (il est notamment imprim sur le carton du tlphone -dans le cas de package sim+mobile- ou de la carte sim, donc visible dans les magasins) et si le systme informatique de l'oprateur est bien conu, il ne mne pas aux donnes personnelles de l'utilisateur.

En bref:
L'ipad "machine  spam" ? => faille du site web AT&T : rien  voir avec l'ipad lui mme;
"l'iPad n'est tout simplement pas une plateforme sre"  ? => on parle de Safari et non de l'ipad et il ne semble mme pas qu'il y ait une faille. Il existe d'ailleurs une alternative avec Opera.

Se faire un nom sur internet n'est pas trs difficile. Mme en racontant des carabistouilles.

*Sources :*
Browser-headers
Mobiforge.com
Chris Padget Blog
Expos trs intressant sur la scurit GSM
Un appareil trs utile pour capter le IMSI des mobiles  porte

----------


## tenebriox

J'aime bien une mtaphore de charlie miller qui rsume plutt bien le phnomne : Mac OS X est comme une ferme  la campagne dpourvue de verrous, tandis que Windows est une maison avec des barreaux aux fentres dans le coin mal fam de la ville

----------


## pascalfares

Bonjour,

En cours ou en runions le produit pourrait tre attractif! vous ne croyez pas?

----------


## atb

> Bonjour,
> 
> En cours ou en runions le produit pourrait tre attractif! vous ne croyez pas?


Do il sort celui l ?  ::aie:: 

Combien on te paie pour dire cela ? Jaimerais moi aussi arrondir mes fins de mois

----------


## Perplexe

> J'aime bien une mtaphore de charlie miller qui rsume plutt bien le phnomne : Mac OS X est comme une ferme  la campagne dpourvue de verrous, tandis que Windows est une maison avec des barreaux aux fentres dans le coin mal fam de la ville


Sauf que ce n'est pas tout  fait exact.

Windows n'a vraiment dcouvert les vertus du superuser pour ce qui concerne ses os grand-public qu'assez rcemment, au contraire de tous les unix-like qui intgrent cette notion depuis des dcennies, et Os X depuis sa sortie.

Et comme ce principe n'a t intgr qu' posteriori, il ne semble jamais l'avoir t de manire vraiment efficace, comme en tmoigne cet article.

Que Windows volue dans un quartier mal fam, c'est clair, mais les unix-like ne sont pas non plus  la campagne puisqu'ils font tourner une grande majorit des serveurs web. Ils sont par contre moins au contact direct de l'utilisateur, c'est vrai.

----------


## Perplexe

> Do il sort celui l ? 
> 
> Combien on te paie pour dire cela ? Jaimerais moi aussi arrondir mes fins de mois


Je suis persuad que a viendra plus vite que tu ne veux le croire. Et on te demandera comment diffuser en temps rel sur chaque ipad le rapport annuel tel qu'il est prsent au video projecteur, ce que te tcheras de faire au mieux pour faire plaisir  ton patron et garder ta place.

----------


## atb

> Je suis persuad que a viendra plus vite que tu ne veux le croire. Et on te demandera comment diffuser en temps rel sur chaque ipad le rapport annuel tel qu'il est prsent au video projecteur, ce que te tcheras de faire au mieux pour faire plaisir  ton patron et garder ta place.


Ah mais je nen doute pas ! Tant que je gagne honntement ma vie. :;): 

Par contre, Perplexe, les articles sur la scurit des GSM sont vraiment intressants. Puis-je en avoir quelquun en franais, stp ?

En ce qui concerne la scurit de lipad, je dirais que tous les systmes informatiques sont vulnrables aux attaques. Lipad, windows, unix, oracle ou autre nchappent pas  la rgle. Cest ce qui fait progresser linformatique dailleurs.

A mon avis, la question  se poser : Cest en cas de dcouverte de faille, Apple est-il assez ractif pour corriger cela ? Va-t-il nous sortir un patch, ou une manip  faire ? Ou juste dsactiver les fonctionnalits en attendant les prochaines versions ?

----------


## Perplexe

> Ah mais je nen doute pas ! Tant que je gagne honntement ma vie.
> 
> Par contre, Perplexe, les articles sur la scurit des GSM sont vraiment intressants. Puis-je en avoir quelquun en franais, stp ?


Dsol, c'est tout ce que j'ai trouv.




> En ce qui concerne la scurit de lipad, je dirais que tous les systmes informatiques sont vulnrables aux attaques. Lipad, windows, unix, oracle ou autre nchappent pas  la rgle. Cest ce qui fait progresser linformatique dailleurs.


Bien d'accord. Ce qui me gne c'est l'amalgame opportuniste pratiqu par beaucoup de gens/socits dont l'objectif unique est de profiter d'un buz en cours.




> A mon avis, la question  se poser : Cest en cas de dcouverte de faille, Apple est-il assez ractif pour corriger cela ? Va-t-il nous sortir un patch, ou une manip  faire ? Ou juste dsactiver les fonctionnalits en attendant les prochaines versions ?


Mon Mac m'emmerde depuis 1 heure pour que j'accepte une mise  jour de scurit.

Ils en ont sorti 12 depuis le dbut de l'anne, soient 2 par mois. La liste est visible ici.

La mise  jour automatique marche trs bien sous Mac os X, depuis le dbut (2001). La seule chose que je regrette normment, c'est que les mises  jour ncessitant un reboot taient trs rares avant 2006, alors qu'aujourd'hui elles sont majoritaires.

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Le jeu consiste  trouver le plus gros buz du moment et de se greffer dessus avec des titres bien tapageurs pour bnficier des mots cl associs, s'assurant ainsi la premire place dans les rsultats des moteurs de recherche.
> 
> C'est ce qu'a fait cette bote "Goatse" qui est maintenant dote d'une personalit numrique probablement trs suprieure  sa stature relle.


Ce dont tu fais rfrence ici, c'est le trou cot site web d'AT&T




> Ce groupe de hacker n'est pas inconnu. Ses membres ont russi la semaine dernire  s'approprier les noms et des informations sur de milliers d'utilisateurs d'iPad grce  une faille dans les systmes d'AT&T, l'oprateur qui collabore avec Apple pour la commercialisation de la tablette aux Etats-Unis.


Mais, cette boite avait galement signal avant la sortie de l'iPad un norme trou de scurit dans le navigateur web Safari. Et Apple n'a bouch ce trou de scurit que sur Mac OS X et pas encore sur iPad, iPod Touch et iPhone.

Et c'est l le gros problme, d'o le titre de la news disant que l'iPad (tout comme l'iPhone et l'iPod Touch) n'est pas scuris  cause de cette faille dans Safari Mobile.

----------


## Perplexe

D'accord, je comprends beaucoup mieux.

La plupart des articles que j'ai trouvs imputent la fuite AT&T  une faille de l'iPad, et je n'arrive pas  trouver grand chose sur la faille Safari.

Il semble que ce soit celle mise  jour lors d'un concours de hack en mars dernier. Elle est effectivement assez inquitante.

Sinon la dernire mise  jour de scurit concerne bien Safari (4 et 5) et cette histoire d'utilisation de ports en dehors de la plage normale, si j'ai bien compris.

Est-ce cette faille qui est corrige sur Mac Os X mais pas sur Safari mobile ?

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Est-ce cette faille qui est corrige sur Mac Os X mais pas sur Safari mobile ?


Si j'ai bien compris, oui. Mais suis pas sr  100%

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> D'accord, je comprends beaucoup mieux.
> 
> La plupart des articles que j'ai trouvs imputent la fuite AT&T  une faille de l'iPad,


Oui, je sais. Leur titre taient tourn de faon trs maladroite (ou express), faisant croire que la faille du site d'AT&T tait en fait une faille cot iPad, ce qui n'tait pas le cas. C'est juste qu'ils ont pu acqurir les adresses emails de ceux qui s'taient pr-inscrits sur le site d'AT&T pour avoir l'iPad.
C'est limite scandaleux. Mais c'tait pas le cas de la news crite par Gordon. Il a bien fait la distinction entre les 2 problmes.

----------


## Perplexe

> *L'iPad ne serait pas assez scuris*
> [B][SIZE="1"]_ Quand nous avons rendu public [ces informations], nous l'avons fait comme un service  la Nation_ , crit Auernheimer. Plusieurs hauts dirigeants, PDG, politiques, militaires et autres membres influents possdent dj un iPad. _ Nous aimons l'Amrique et l'ide que les Russes ou les Chinois puissent corrompre les infrastructures amricaines est un cauchemar_


Je crois qu'on peut aussi exercer un peu de sens critique sur les affirmations de ce type qui part dans une tirade nationaliste douteuse pour justifier sa position, et qu'Engadget dcrit comme un antismite cam.

Maintenant,  Apple de corriger cette faille au plus vite avant qu'elle ne soit exploite en masse. Et utilisons Opra en attendant.

----------


## Invit

_ Nous aimons l'Amrique et l'ide que les Russes ou les Chinois puissent corrompre les infrastructures amricaines est un cauchemar ._
C'est quand mme bien les Amricains... Heureusement que les Russes ne sont plus communistes... Vive le McCarthysme  ::D:

----------


## Marcos Ickx

*Trois millions d'exemplaires de l'iPad vendu en 80 jours.*

Alors que certains se demandent toujours  quoi pourrait bien leur servir un iPad, Apple a annonc aujourd'hui avoir vendu 3 millions d'iPads en 80 jours.

A cette allure-l, ils en vendront 15 millions d'ici la fin de l'anne. 






> Apple Sells Three Million iPads in 80 Days
> 
> CUPERTINO, CaliforniaJune 22, 2010Apple today announced that it sold its three millionth iPad yesterday, just 80 days after its introduction in the US. iPad is a revolutionary and magical product that allows users to connect with their apps, content and the Internet in a more intimate, intuitive and fun way than ever before.
> 
> People are loving iPad as it becomes a part of their daily lives, said Steve Jobs, Apples CEO. Were working hard to get this magical product into the hands of even more people around the world, including those in nine more countries next month.
> 
> Developers have created over 11,000 exciting new apps for iPad that take advantage of its Multi-Touch user interface, large screen and high-quality graphics. iPad will run almost all of the more than 225,000 apps on the App Store, including apps already purchased for your iPhone or iPod touch.
> 
> Users can browse the web, read and send email, enjoy and share photos, watch HD videos, listen to music, play games, read ebooks and much more, all using iPads revolutionary Multi-Touch user interface. iPad is 0.5 inches thin and weighs just 1.5 poundsthinner and lighter than any laptop or netbookand delivers up to 10 hours of battery life.*
> ...


Voir  http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/06/22ipad.html

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.06.2010 par Katleen
L'iPad s'est vendu  3 millions d'exemplaires en 80 jours, Apple propose dj 11.000 applications compatibles avec l'appareil*

Apple s'est fendu d'un communiqu de presse ce matin pour annoncer triomphalement les excellents chiffres de vente de l'iPad.

Depuis sa sortie, la tablette ne cesse de dfrayer la chronique, en bien comme en mal. Tout le monde en parle. Son fabricant est ravi.

80 jours aprs la sortie de l'appareil, le premier bilan est positif. Trois millions d'exemplaires se seraient dj vendus.

Une acclration des ventes par rapport au premier mois de commercialisation, qui serait due  la mise  disposition tardive de l'iPad pour les pays autres que les USA  partir de la fin de Mai.

Depuis le 31 Mai, Apple a vendu un million d'iPad et le nombre d'applications ddies  l'objet sont passes de 5000  11000 depuis cette date.

Pour couronner le tout, la tablette sera disponible dans 9 nouveaux pays (non encore rvls) ds juillet 2010. De quoi doper encore potentiellement ses ventes. Mais o s'arrtera la success story de l'iPad ?

Les prvisions des experts de Wall Street sont largement dpasses (ils avaient annonc que seulement 2 millions d'iPad seraient vendus la premire anne).

Source : Communiqu de presse d'Apple

 ::fleche::  A votre avis, dans combien de temps atteindra-t-on les 4 millions d'iPad vendus ?

 ::fleche::  Quel doit tre le rythme de croisire des ventes du gadget pour qu'il soit considr comme un succs sur le long terme ?

----------


## benwit

> le nombre d'applications ddies  l'objet sont passes de 5000  11000 depuis cette date.


Dans la pub TV, ils parlent de 200 000 applications et + :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsLSENuk1Zs&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Publicit iPad France - iPadCheese.fr[/ame]

 ::aie::

----------


## jbeaussier

> Developers have created over *11,000 exciting new apps* for iPad that take advantage of its Multi-Touch user interface, large screen and high-quality graphics. *iPad will run almost all of the more than 225,000 apps on the App Store, including apps already purchased* for your iPhone or iPod touch.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah l j'avoue, ils sont en train d'exploser les compteurs...

----------


## octal

> Dans la pub TV, ils parlent de 200 000 applications et + :



Oui ... 200 000 et plus parce que l'iPad permet d'excuter toutes les applications iPhone directement, d'o le chiffre 200 000. Cependant la plupart des applications iPhone, quoi que fonctionnant tout  fait et 100% normalement, ne s'excuteront pas en plein cran et ne tirent donc pas partie de la haute rsolution et l'espace offert (ainsi que des fentres popup et autres nouveauts spciales iPad).

Les 11,000 applications dont il est question dans la news sont les applications nouvelles spcialement crites (ou ancienne rcrites) pour iPad, telle que iWorks suite, ou Things version spciale iPad.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 05.12.2010 par Katleen
Apple aurait dj vendu plus de 10 millions d'iPad, l'appareil connait un beau succs malgr les critiques*

Aujourd'hui nous allons faire un peu de calcul. En septembre, Apple avait annonc officiellement avoir vendu 7.5 millions d'iPad dans le monde, depuis le lancement de l'appareil en avril.

Puis, la semaine dernire, l'analyste Gene Munster (travaillant pour Piper Jaffray), a estim les ventes du produit  5.5 millions d'units pour le quatrime trimestre 2010.

Alors, mme si cette priode n'est pas encore acheve, vu la rue des consommateurs dans les magasins pour Nol (il fallait voir l'Apple Store d'Opra cet aprs-midi : il fallait faire la queue pour y entrer !), il est plus que probable que 10 millions d'iPad se soient dj couls, depuis son arrive sur le march.

Des chiffres colossaux, qui montrent le succs sans faille rencontr par un appareil, qui tait pourtant copieusement critiqu et tourn en ridicule lors de son arrive sur le march.

Source : Piper Jaffray

 ::fleche::  Et vous, avez-vous craqu pour l'iPad ? Ou allez-vous en offrir un  Nol ?

----------


## Perplexe

> ....Des chiffres colossaux, qui montrent le succs sans faille rencontr par un appareil, qui tait pourtant *copieusement critiqu et tourn en ridicule lors de son arrive sur le march*.


tout comme l'iPhone  sa sortie, et comme ce dernier, l'ipad risque de modifier profondement la notion d'informatique individuelle.

On peut ajouter que les critiques portant sur les options techniques (ports, camera, etc) et la "marge indcente" se sont pour la plupart teintes en dcouvrant la rponse (tardive) apporte par les concurrents : ils sont rarement moins chers, et chaque amlioration par rapport  l'ipad se paye au prix fort d'inconvnients parfois rdhibitoires.

----------


## Ragmaxone

moi j'ai craqu (surtout depuis que j'ai test celui de la belle-soeur) mais mon portefeuille a fait blocus  ::(:

----------


## Se7h22

Je craquerai bien, mais je trouve le prix un poil lev, et je prfre patient pour me prendre une tablette tournant sous Android 2.3 Gingerbread  ::D:

----------


## air-dex

> *
> Apple aurait dj vendu plus de 10 millions d'iPad, l'appareil connait un beau succs malgr les critiques...*


Et l'absence de concurrence.

Le Samsung Galaxy Tab commence  peine  pointer le bout de son nez et le "French iPad" Archos 101 it n'est mme pas fichu de se faire connatre.

----------


## lequebecois79

je l'ai test  quelques reprise et j'ai t du, je m'attendais  beaucoup plus pour le prix

j'ai eu la sensation d'avoir un gros iphone

----------


## yoyo88

Petit apart 


Dtail intressant concernant le pub faite par les oprateur tlphonique. (du moins celle que j'ai entendu a la radio)

c'est "venez dcouvrir nos tablette"

ici on ne parle pas de l'ipad, mais de plusieurs tablette.

une stratgie diffrente qu'avec l'iphone ou seul cette appareil tait mis en avant.

----------


## visafacile.net

Belle moisson ! A quand la baisse des prix ?

----------

